# Post Your Picture Thread



## Horselover Fat

can i make fun of you?


----------



## MrMister

Yes. I'm a robot, not a person.


----------



## HiddenViolence

The video below is me :side:


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## Shazayum




----------



## ConnorMCFC




----------



## will94

So I got rid of the scruffy long-ish hair. Oh and this happened yesterday:


----------



## Dunk20

SummerLove,a serious contender for best looking in the forum


----------



## Heel




----------



## CMWit

From the honeymoon, photog wanted us to "jump for joy" lol but I have to say at 37 I still got me some ups!!!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

CMWit said:


> From the honeymoon, photog wanted us to "jump for joy" lol but I have to say at 37 I still got me some ups!!!


That's a nice wife you got there.


----------



## BULLY

Who said white men can't jump?


----------



## CMWit

Whap Me Jungles said:


> That's a nice wife you got there.


Thank you sir



BULLY said:


> Who said white men can't jump?


Especially at my advanced age


----------



## Svart

Catalanotto said:


>


:banplz:


----------



## Shazayum

Dunk20 said:


> SummerLove,a serious contender for best looking in the forum


thanks bro i get tail on a nightly basis


:troll


----------



## The Deaner

SummerLove said:


> thanks bro i get tail on a nightly basis
> 
> 
> :troll


Cool story, bro.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

will94 said:


> So I got rid of the scruffy long-ish hair. Oh and this happened yesterday:


Best pics, as always.


----------



## ForestCrush

I never take good pictures. I went to Dominican last week and this is a picture from there


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

everything but you looks great, lol. was the sun in your eyes? No, you had sunglasses on. Grateful dead, though.


----------



## ForestCrush

Skyfall said:


> everything but you looks great, lol. was the sun in your eyes? No, you had sunglasses on. Grateful dead, though.



thanks! I wear glasses, they are transition. I dont know why my eyes are like that in photo's. My eyes always are like that in photos for some reason lol


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## haribo

ForestCrush came in his pants. :wilkins


----------



## Patrick Bateman

ForestCrush was getting a blowjob.


----------



## That Guy

In the pool with my brother.


----------



## ForestCrush

Darn, my cover has been blown!


----------



## Ruth

Picture taken about a month and a half ago, for the last thread. Hair has grown a lil' bit since then.


----------



## Death Rider

Me with one of my close friends on a night out. 

Yes I am a nerd lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

.


----------



## Panic!

Yeah, I can be quite rebellious. LOL.


----------



## JT Martin

R.K.O Peep said:


> Me with one of my close friends on a night out.
> 
> Yes I am a nerd lol


Nice. (Y)


----------



## NoyK

Before you ask, yes I don't like smiling in pictures. :side:
This is my most recent one, 1 day ago.


----------



## JT Martin

NoyK said:


> Before you ask, yes I don't like smiling in pictures. :side:
> This is my most recent one, 1 day ago.


:side: I thought you looked liked Miz.


----------



## NoyK

JT Martin said:


> :side: I thought you looked liked Miz.


Is that a good thing or a bad thing ?


----------



## JT Martin

NoyK said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing ?


I dunno, you decide. XD


----------



## Honey Bucket

Froot said:


> Picture taken about a month and a half ago, for the last thread. Hair has grown a lil' bit since then.


Holy shit, add yourself a bushy goatee and you'd be Mick Foley.

I don't have any real recent pics of me (I hate having my picture taken) but here's a self portrait of me doing what I love doing.










May or may not equate to a shameless plug for my work. You decide. :cool2


----------



## HiddenViolence

Little sis and I.


----------



## Rush

Fucking around with Instagram the other day, before i got a haircut.


----------



## NoyK

Class > Swag

True story.


----------



## Nightingale

-


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy fuck, Rush without his shades on, and a wig.


----------



## Rush

Catalanotto said:


> Holy fuck, Rush without his shades on, and a wig.


:jaydamn


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

PsychedelicStacey said:


> -Randomly insert her picture before re-lurking commences.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty Webcam image, I know.


:yum:


----------



## SonoShion

Countrylad.


----------



## BULLY

Keep it in your pants, Sheamus. :artest


----------



## That Guy

my little brother wanted I put it on my head at a birthday...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

PsychedelicStacey said:


> -Randomly insert her picture before re-lurking commences.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty Webcam image, I know.


I'm gonna call you at 4 in the morning. nice picture, I like frizzy hair.


----------



## Death Rider

Rush said:


> Fucking around with Instagram the other day, before i got a haircut.


You look exactly like my mate Ashleigh's boyfriend lol


----------



## 189558

removed


----------



## Virgil_85

The Bad Guy said:


> my little brother wanted I put it on my head at a birthday...


Have you ever been told you look like Michael Cole?


----------



## That Guy

> Have you ever been told you look like Michael Cole?


actually never. :lmao


----------



## Rush

R.K.O Peep said:


> You look exactly like my mate Ashleigh's boyfriend lol


what does she look like? :side:


----------



## Magic

RUSH looks like a younger version of my grade 12 math teacher. 8*D


----------



## FITZ

Catalanotto said:


>


I'm not sure where I stand on this. On one hand anyone that likes Dallas and isn't from Texas is the scum of the earth (there are some exceptions like bad parenting but for the most part you are the worst if you like Dallas and aren't from there). On the other hand you're Canadian and don't have an NFL team near you so I guess you can pick whatever team you want since none of them even play in your country.... 

Seriously though, if you like a sports team that doesn't play in the city where you live or lived then FUCK YOU.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm not sure where I stand on this. On one hand anyone that likes Dallas and isn't from Texas is the scum of the earth (there are some exceptions like bad parenting but for the most part you are the worst if you like Dallas and aren't from there). On the other hand you're Canadian and don't have an NFL team near you so I guess you can pick whatever team you want since none of them even play in your country....
> 
> Seriously though, if you like a sports team that doesn't play in the city where you live or lived then FUCK YOU.




That's a retarded thing to say. Everyone has their own reason for liking a team from a place they aren't from.

Also, I am not Canadian, so don't ever fucking call me that shit, ever.


----------



## FITZ

You do live in Canada don't you? I just assumed.... 

And if you have a team from where you live there are very few excuses for not liking that team other than being a piece of shit bandwagon fan.


----------



## Huganomics

Pretty sure Cat roots for the Cowboys because she wants dat Romo dick.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I root for them because they are my dad's favorite team AND I AM DADDY'S LITTLE GIRL.


Romo's dick is just a plus.


It's not like I just woke up yesterday and became a Cowboys fan because it's somehow 'fun'.


Bills are my hometown team. They suck, but I am still happy when they win. TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM.

Anyways, pathetic when someone makes a big deal out of a team someone likes and makes a 'rule' you need to have your hometown team as your favorite. GTFO with that dumb shit. People like whatever they like for whatever reason, who gives a shit.


----------



## FITZ

Oh, that's a fair reasoning Cat. Bad parenting is an exception to the rule  

There are people that just bandwagon teams because they're good and that's annoying. When I hear someone say they're a Cowboys fan they are usually a bandwagon fan or the child of a bandwagon fan.


----------



## Panic!

Just when people said my hair couldn't get any spikier~! LOL.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I have a better place for this.


----------



## Ray

Here's my picture. If anyone tells you otherwise, don't believe them as they're probably liars.


----------



## Shazayum

Jon Jones said:


> Here's my picture. If anyone tells you otherwise, don't believe them as they're probably liars.


Your name is Khan, and you are not a terrorist.


----------



## NasJayz




----------



## Fiasco

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm not sure where I stand on this. On one hand anyone that likes Dallas and isn't from Texas is the scum of the earth (there are some exceptions like bad parenting but for the most part you are the worst if you like Dallas and aren't from there). On the other hand you're Canadian and don't have an NFL team near you so I guess you can pick whatever team you want since none of them even play in your country....
> 
> Seriously though, if you like a sports team that doesn't play in the city where you live or lived then FUCK YOU.


Not everyone lives in a city with a sports team.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

A very sweaty me.


----------



## CMWit

I'm about to CRUSH this kid in VB


----------



## GOON




----------



## Patrick Bateman

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> A very sweaty me.


Always wear a white T shirt under a Shirt. :draper


----------



## NoyK

Went out to the shopping mall today with a few friends, didn't take much pictures, but here's some:




You can tell I'm still kinda sick in this one 












Yep that's McDonald's. A few Cheeseburgers can't be that unhealthy once in a while, right? :side:













And this one is from a friend's Facebook :lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Too bad I'm afraid about you people talking shit about me. unk3


----------



## NoyK

RevolverSnake said:


> Too bad I'm afraid about you people talking shit about me. unk3


Come on mate, no one is mocking no one here you can go ahead.


----------



## CMWit

RS gor for it dude, I have posted plenty on here, and no one is flamin anyone in here, this a safe place, a sanctuary so to speak...


----------



## NoyK

Some people did tell me I look like a 12 year old kid in a picture I posted before (in the old thread) but that's not an insult I think.


..Right?


I just better not post that picture again :side:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

NoyK said:


> Some people did tell me I look like a 12 year old kid in a picture I posted before (in the old thread) but that's not an insult I think.
> 
> 
> ..Right?/QUOTE]
> 
> Depends on who you are


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Okay, just for you guys. 

This is me on the not-so-iron-throne.


----------



## NoyK

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> NoyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people did tell me I look like a 12 year old kid in a picture I posted before (in the old thread) but that's not an insult I think.
> 
> 
> ..Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who you are
Click to expand...


The hell with it :lol

It's this one:















Yeah... can't say I disagree :side:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

NoyK said:


> The hell with it :lol
> 
> It's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... can't say I disagree :side:



You don't look 12.

You look a bit like RKO Peep, tho.


----------



## HiddenViolence




----------



## Zankman Jack

Lol Revolver, like a boss


----------



## haribo

RevolverSnake said:


> Okay, just for you guys.
> 
> This is me on the not-so-iron-throne.












:hhh


----------



## Dunk20




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Being Jericho for Halloween. I'll post better pictures when I get friend to take them.


----------



## Kenny

Yes, I'm aware I need to shave.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

I figured that I'd post some pictures of myself so that people know what I look like. I'm sure that because of my username some members think that I'm a middle-aged Asian man who wears face-paint and spits green mist, for example: people thinking Myers is black because of his avatar or people thinking Lady-Croft/Hit Girl looks like Miranda Lambert *(not a bad thing)* because of her avatars/signatures. 

*Myself with some of my cousins:*




















*Myself with my beloved niece: *




















*Myself with some of my mates:*









*











My beautiful self:*










I would have no idea why anybody would think that isn't me but if you doubt it's me just PM and I'll give you my FB link.....but that's only for the ladies of WF cool2).....or members that I'm cool with, not some Jerry Sandusy like creeps.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Dude with the hoodie in the bottom row, WOULD BANG

Noticed the Red Wings gear, son. I don't need to describe my love again.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

EDIT - Too much personal information to just put out there.

That kid wearing the Stanley Cup Champion Red Wings t-shirt isn't all that bad. Arent you a Wings fan as well? :cook2:

:lmao

Just breaking your balls... or am I...? :lol


----------



## Superior Quality

I guess since everyone else posted pics of themselve's I'll do the same.

Me chilling in the dark.


----------



## Dunk20

Mystical said:


> I guess since everyone else posted pics of themselve's I'll do the same.
> 
> Me chilling in the dark.


You actually kinda look like the wrestler in your signature.


----------



## Superior Quality

I don't look like him. Do I?


----------



## NoyK

Mystical said:


> I don't look like him. Do I?


Actually you kinda do, a much skinnier version of him though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

He doesn't look like Robert Roode at all, lol.


----------



## NoyK

Taken by a friend of mine who's working her way up into being a professional photographer, props to her. 

One of my favorite places to go lay down and relax listening to music sometimes.












PS: Those trees are much greener in Spring/Summer obviously, it's a really peaceful and beautiful place.


----------



## Superior Quality

Here's another one of me. It's blurry as fuck though because I took it on my webcam.


----------



## BULLY

Y SO SERIOUS


----------



## Superior Quality

Lol I don't smile for pics unless I have to.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

I think I got scared









Me and the missus out for a stroll


----------



## Dunk20

Are you Irish? I love ur dog!


----------



## Dunk20




----------



## NoyK

*Rafiki, you somehow resemble Jack Swagger. 

Cute dog there, by the way *


----------



## NoyK

*Don't judge, I barely got any sleep :$*


----------



## AWESOM-O

Thought Mystical was like 13, must just be a child in the head.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

I'm a few generations removed from Ireland, but yeah I'm a little Irish. Haha yeah she's a pretty cute dog. Not mine, I just get stuck holding her and watching her all the time. 

That is a nice looking dog there Dunk.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

NoyK said:


> *Rafiki, you somehow resemble Jack Swagger.
> 
> Cute dog there, by the way *


true story, first time I saw Jack Swagger I was like "Hey he kind of looks like me. Too bad he's such a douthebag" I don't have a lisp btw.


----------



## Amber B

Dat Clueless sweater.


----------



## Headliner

If Walls is coherent enough to see this, he'll jizzle.


----------



## Theproof

Damn, I think it's been almost two years since I posted a picture in here. Don't think I've change much.


I get Jim Carrey a lot.


----------



## scrilla

proof it hasn't been close to 2 years. i don't even think it has been a full year since it was revealed that you were black. a mindblowing revelation that shook wrestlingforum at its core for months.


----------



## Theproof

Damn, It sure as hell feels like it.


----------



## Headliner

It was one of the most mindblowing experiences on this forum. Think I'm going to go back and read those posts over.


Theproof said:


> I get Jim Carrey a lot.


What exactly do you mean by that sir.


----------



## Theproof

It was a joke Headliner.....


----------



## Headliner

No shit proof, no shit.


----------



## CamillePunk

Dem pearly whites.


----------



## sliplink

Thinking about the bigger things in life (or maybe just the position on the board)


----------



## DCalXIbe

The picture is from Rhodos where I was on holiday this summer....


----------



## will94

Ran into the legendary rocker Lita Ford at the MGM Grand while I was in Vegas last weekend:


----------



## ADC




----------



## Ruth

Had my hair cut a fortnight or so ago for a drama performance.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Froot loops taste like shit.


----------



## Ruth

They're alright. Certainly not the best tasting cereal I've had, but acceptable.

Krave is where it's at :yum:


----------



## BULLY

In my next photo, I'm gonna have my picture taken with my arm around a bowl of cocoa pops.


----------



## Shazayum

Keyser Söze said:


> They're alright. Certainly not the best tasting cereal I've had, but acceptable.
> 
> Krave is where it's at :yum:


Cinnamon Toast Crunch is the best.


----------



## Gandhi

I regret nothing.


----------



## BULLY

U MAD


----------



## Attitude3:16




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Gandhi said:


> I regret nothing.


----------



## Attitude3:16

Catalanotto said:


>


haha thought the same thing lol


----------



## Svart

Gandhi said:


> I regret nothing.


God dammit Kirk. Can you and your bandmates stop making recordings with Lou Reed?


----------



## ADC




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Well, guess I'll upload a pic.


----------



## El Conquistador

Urban youth of peace.


----------



## Headliner

Put a shirt on ***** what is wrong with you?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I didn't have a shirt with me when I took that pic.


----------



## SandyRavage

sweet titties gangsta


----------



## El Conquistador

But you had a gun and a high quality, HD camera?


----------



## Shazayum

El Chapo said:


> I didn't have a shirt with me when I took that pic.


so when are you due?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

El Conquistador said:


> But you had a gun and a high quality, HD camera?


Gotta be safe on these streets and everybody got cell phones.


----------



## SandyRavage

You made a G today, but you made it in a sleazy way


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Going in the club in Atlanta to perform; I'm in the black shirt, eyes closed.


----------



## blur

Too many *black shots* here...



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Cookie Monster

Fuck it, why not.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Cookie Monster said:


> Fuck it, why not.


All you need are some overly large nerd glasses, a greasy comb over and a gigantic camera in the mirror to go along with the unzipped but tied AP hoody to be KING HIPSTE


----------



## Honey Bucket

Cookie Monster, will you ever be doing another series of Screenwipe?


----------



## Lawls

hi


----------



## Cookie Monster

Mozza said:


> All you need are some overly large nerd glasses, a greasy comb over and a gigantic camera in the mirror to go along with the unzipped but tied AP hoody to be KING HIPSTE


It's zipped up, what else am I supposed to do with the string? 



Marty Vibe said:


> Cookie Monster, will you ever be doing another series of Screenwipe?


In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary, come again?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Cookie Monster said:


> In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary, come again?












By the way, watch Screenwipe (YouTube it), it's fucking ace.


----------



## Chap

EDIT: Apparently I offended El Conquistador by covering up my eyes. Grow the fuck up, chump.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm not sure where I stand on this. On one hand anyone that likes Dallas and isn't from Texas is the scum of the earth (there are some exceptions like bad parenting but for the most part you are the worst if you like Dallas and aren't from there). On the other hand you're Canadian and don't have an NFL team near you so I guess you can pick whatever team you want since none of them even play in your country....
> 
> *Seriously though, if you like a sports team that doesn't play in the city where you live or lived then FUCK YOU*.


Imagine coming from West Virginia, no pro teams, a failure of a college football team and a below average college basketball team (Marshall doesn't count, has been irrelevant since Byron Leftwich and even sucked then and always sucked in basketball).

And what surprises me is since I've came to Washington DC, I'm yet to meet a Redskins fan but have met a large majority of Cowboys fans. A chick was telling me that at Barnes & Noble were she works, the Redskins sponsored a book drive and many people flat out refused to donate books, simply because the Redskins sponsored it.


----------



## kobra860

El Chapo said:


> And what surprises me is since I've came to Washington DC, I'm yet to meet a Redskins fan but have met a large majority of Cowboys fans.


Don't get me started on that. That's my biggest pet peeve. Most of those Cowboys fans have never even been to Texas. I think that they didn't get enough attention as children and they just wanted to be rebellious. The ridiculous thing is that when I go to Redskins games I still see Cowboys fans at the game when they're not even playing.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I don't think Cowboys fans are bandwagoners. If they were, they would have become Patriot, Steeler or Giant fans. The Cowboys have 1 playoff victory this century. I give the fans credit for sticking with their team, mainly due to their dominance in the 90s. As a kid I was a Cowboys fan. But, once the Ravens got established, for some reason I became a fan of them.


----------



## kobra860

El Chapo said:


> I don't think Cowboys fans are bandwagoners.


LMAO!!!! They're the biggest bandwagoners out there. Combined with the fact that they've been given the misnomer of "America's Team", a lot of people stick to the team despite not having any ties to the team. When the Cowboys suck, those Cowboys fans in the DMV area go in hiding.


----------



## Chap

EDIT: Love you, Cat.


----------



## Samoon

Why are you not showing your eyes?


----------



## Chap

I've gone through the pain-staking process of having images of myself removed from websites that people used somewhere else. I'm not comfortable with it.


----------



## Samoon

Then why did you even post a picture of yourself?


----------



## Chap

To show off my goatee.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

kobra860 said:


> LMAO!!!! They're the biggest bandwagoners out there. Combined with the fact that they've been given the misnomer of "America's Team", a lot of people stick to the team despite not having any ties to the team. When the Cowboys suck, those Cowboys fans in the DMV area go in hiding.


What ties should you have with the team? Cowboys were "America's Team" in the 90s and suddenly because they've fallen from grace, it's expected for them to sever ties? 

Thats not bandwagoning, thats being a true fan. Face it, Cowboys aren't winners but most fans I know from my age group, maintain that fandom based on the glory days. Severing those ties because the Cowboys have only made the post season 2 out of the past 5 years and showing allegiance to another team (especially division rivals the Redskins) is the biggest example of bandwagoning of all time.

The rule that you should support your local team is so fucking stupid. People usually become fans of certain teams based on childhood memories, family allegiance or something as simple as liking the jerseys or thinking the QB is hot. And as long as they maintain that fandom, nothing is bad about it.

Try living in southern West Virginia when Ahmad Bradshaw made it to the Super Bowl his rookie year and won. I didn't know a single Giants fan beforehand but if Bradshaw is having a good game, my Facebook is out of control with the AB44 dickriding. Thats bandwagoning.



But, this isn't the place to discuss sports so let's end it here. Don't want to keep taking this thread off topic.


----------



## Samoon

Chap said:


> To show off my goatee.


Lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I didn't demand you show your stupid picture.

I owned you because you thought you were badass saying the people who dissed your picture 'don't intimidate anyone' yet they intimidated you enough to remove your picture and cry about it in rants.

Don't ever use my name in false statements ever again.


----------



## Chap

Oh give it up, Cat.


----------



## Superior Quality

Here's a recent one of me:










Fuck, I had a hard time resizing this shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Amber B said:


> Dat Clueless sweater.


More so looking at the beanie hat...

A lot of cool pics in here. (Y)


----------



## ADC




----------



## Chap

ADC said:


>












Patton, may I have your autograph?


----------



## BULLY

Thought I'd flex just to show you nerds what a real man looks like.

You're welcome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Is that Bully Ray?


----------



## BULLY

Yeah, it's kinda hard to tell the difference huh


----------



## ADC

Yeah, I get Patton Oswald a lot these days, but I also have gotten Matt Damon, I think i'd rather stick with him.


----------



## Rockstar

Me with some kind of uncomfortable smile:


----------



## AWESOM-O

Pretty sure the board has exceeded its black quota


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

.


----------



## ADC

Is Amber B single?!


----------



## Amber B

ADC said:


> Is Amber B single?!


It doesn't matter either way.


----------



## ADC

Oh, you bat for the other team, sugar?


----------



## Amber B

How is that even the proper follow up to your first question and my answer? Fucks sake.


----------



## ADC

Ummm, i'm confused. How is it not, what would be the proper follow up?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Bully you should try doing some curls or something. geesh!


----------



## SandyRavage

ADC said:


> Ummm, i'm confused. How is it not, what would be the proper follow up?


To walk far away


----------



## ADC

I don't give up that easy. xD


----------



## SandyRavage

ADC said:


> I don't give up that easy. xD


That's......that's something.


----------



## ADC

What, is she racist or something?


----------



## SandyRavage

ADC said:


> What, is she racist or something?


I don't know her, ask her. I think you're in now


----------



## ADC

Booya!


----------



## will94

ADC said:


> I don't give up that easy. xD


----------



## Heel




----------



## DualShock

Long enough on this forum. Time to post my picture


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ADC said:


> Oh, you bat for the other team, sugar?


She eats my vanilla pussy every single night.


----------



## BULLY

Not how I pictured you at all Dualshock. You handsome devil.


----------



## DualShock

BULLY said:


> Not how I pictured you at all Dualshock. You handsome devil.


I am always surprised how people look in reality because I always imagine that people look like the people in their sigs or avatars. You exactly as Bully ray, Revolver as Bateman and so on


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I honestly pictured Bully as a black dude. I have no idea why.

DualShock, I couldn't help but picture him as Vince Russo undercover, lulz.


----------



## Superior Quality

DualShock said:


> I am always surprised how people look in reality because I always imagine that people look like the people in their sigs or avatars. You exactly as Bully ray, Revolver as Bateman and so on


Same here. I actually laughed when Noyk said I look like bobby roode.


----------



## Heel

DualShock said:


> I am always surprised how people look in reality because I always imagine that people look like the people in their sigs or avatars. You exactly as Bully ray, Revolver as Bateman and so on


Haha, I'm like that. Although I'm sure not one solitary soul imagined me to look like Punk... As you can see above, I look NOTHING like him! If only.


----------



## DualShock

Catalanotto said:


> DualShock, I couldn't help but picture him as Vince Russo undercover, lulz.


Cat is the only person here in forum where I actually hoped that she looks different than the person in her signature LOL

I actually look more like Ed Ferrara










He is my dad and Russo is my uncle


----------



## BULLY

I just picture every poster looks like this


----------



## Virgil_85

ADC said:


> Is Amber B single?!





Amber B said:


> It doesn't matter either way.





ADC said:


> Oh, you bat for the other team, sugar?





Amber B said:


> How is that even the proper follow up to your first question and my answer? Fucks sake.





ADC said:


> Ummm, i'm confused. How is it not, what would be the proper follow up?


:lmao

Amazing.


----------



## MOX

I have a feeling the _'I want to fight Bully'_ posters will be a little quieter from now on.


----------



## chada75

PsychedelicStacey said:


> -Randomly insert her picture before re-lurking commences.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty Webcam image, I know.


Very Nice.


----------



## Samoon

DualShock said:


> Long enough on this forum. Time to post my picture


I thought you looked like Vince Russo. :side:


----------



## chada75

I can not tell if the pic is showing up but I'm the balding guy in the Avatar behind the Kart.


----------



## El Barto




----------



## BULLY

Anark said:


> I have a feeling the _'I want to fight Bully'_ posters will be a little quieter from now on.


LOL hopefully not. I find that shit to be hilarious


----------



## HiddenViolence

:lmao Waz wanting to fight you Bully. He would have got his ass beat.


----------



## Evil Neville

Purple Aki said:


> I had to get a new passport photo..
> 
> :side:


So you're not 6 ft 7, 20 stone black bodybuilder with muscle touching ban? Disappoint.


----------



## Death Rider

DualShock said:


> I am always surprised how people look in reality because I always imagine that people look like the people in their sigs or avatars. You exactly as Bully ray, Revolver as Bateman and so on


Well that theory works with me lol 

Here is me at a nickleback concert rocking my Daniel Bryan shirt:


----------



## Patrick Bateman

R.K.O Peep said:


> Well that theory works with me lol
> 
> Here is me at a nickleback concert rocking my Daniel Bryan shirt:


You look... marvelous. There's nothing to say.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

.


----------



## JT Martin

Bully, you look different than I imagined. :lol
Peep, you look 14 with long hair, no offence. :lol


----------



## GothicBohemian

Since I don't belong with the beauties and hotties majority that seem to populate WF, and where I've got no shame and am pretty immune to embarrassment, pick on me instead of the rare ugly-yet-delicate little flowers who delete photos so the meanies will stop being mean. I even made faces at the camera for you to give you more to work with.

My only regret is that I am not TOILETSIDE MOTHERFUCKERS!!!! Maybe some other time.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

GothicBohemian said:


> Since I don't belong with the beauties and hotties majority that seem to populate WF, and where I've got no shame and am pretty immune to embarrassment, pick on me instead of the rare ugly-yet-delicate little flowers who delete photos so the meanies will stop being mean. I even made faces at the camera for you to give you more to work with.
> 
> My only regret is that I am not TOILETSIDE MOTHERFUCKERS!!!! Maybe some other time.


you seem like a bitch


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

what's toilet side?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Skyfall said:


> what's toilet side?


Bad Blood.

He had a post that included TOILET SIDE MOTHERFUCKER in the text.


----------



## A$AP

El Chapo said:


> Well, guess I'll upload a pic.


The gun is a nice touch. Are those C-Cups?


----------



## Andre

That was a great day when I found that Waz thread in the UKFF site. So much gold in there.


----------



## BULLY

R.K.O Peep said:


> Well that theory works with me lol
> 
> Here is me at a nickleback concert rocking my Daniel Bryan shirt:












_Imagine_ that.


----------



## Amber B

This thread is ruining my ingrained bias and perception of some of you. This is either a good or bad thing.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Cider drinking chav alert! This picture is about two years old but the only thing that's changed is I'm now a baldy bum.

By the way, trying to post an image on here using an iPad is a fucking pain in the arse, jeezus.


----------



## Shazayum

On the right. Sorry for the generic peace sign pose.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

Amber B said:


> This thread is ruining my ingrained bias and perception of some of you. This is either a good or bad thing.


Finding out you weren't actually an old white lady telling dirty jokes over the internet was a pretty disappointing day.


----------



## Amber B

Rafiki Roy said:


> Finding out you weren't actually an old white lady telling dirty jokes over the internet was a pretty disappointing day.


I still tell dirty jokes over the internet so I hope that cheers you up somewhat.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Some of you look the polar opposite as to what I expected.


----------



## JT Martin

Amber B said:


> I still tell dirty jokes over the internet so I hope that cheers you up somewhat.


I thought you were white at first.


----------



## Rush

Anark said:


> I have a feeling the _'I want to fight Bully'_ posters will be a little quieter from now on.


I'd still fight Bully for the last beer of a slab.


----------



## SandyRavage

Taken a couple of years ago when I was moving down weight so a bit skinnier than usual there


----------



## BULLY

JT Martin said:


> Bully, you look different than I imagined. :lol
> Peep, you look 14 with long hair, no offence. :lol


Where's your picture? :westbrook2


----------



## Superior Quality

This is hella blury because I tryed to adjust the size but I'll reupload it later.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Rafiki Roy said:


> you seem like a bitch


I don't really care how internet folks see me, though I do apologize if I come across as bitchy. While I don't necessarily get on well with every single person I meet, believe it or not, I don't get called a bitch very often, online or in real life, so it does get my attention. It doesn't bother me, but it does sort of shock me that I'm viewed that way. Wow. 

It certainly isn't my intent to be a bitch. I'd be working much harder at it if it was. 

Oh well. 
*shrugs*


----------



## HiddenViolence

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't really care how internet folks see me, though I do apologize if I come across as bitchy. While I don't necessarily get on well with every single person I meet, believe it or not, I don't get called a bitch very often, online or in real life, so it does get my attention. It doesn't bother me, but it does sort of shock me that I'm viewed that way. Wow.
> 
> It certainly isn't my intent to be a bitch. I'd be working much harder at it if it was.
> 
> Oh well.
> *shrugs*


:lmao

Fucking hell it's a female Waz Perviz.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

andersonasshole900 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Fucking hell it's a female Waz Perviz.


I agree.


----------



## BULLY

I think that's the most contradictory post I've ever read TBH


----------



## HiddenViolence

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I agree.


:lmao


----------



## GothicBohemian

BULLY said:


> I think that's the most contradictory post I've ever read TBH


Huh? 

If someone calls me a bitch, I feel like I should at least say _something_ back. I'm not mad or offended, just a little surprised, so what should I say?


----------



## MOX

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't really care how internet folks see me, though I do apologize if I come across as bitchy. While I don't necessarily get on well with every single person I meet, believe it or not, *I don't get called a bitch very often*, online or in real life, so it does get my attention. It doesn't bother me, but it does sort of shock me that I'm viewed that way. Wow.
> 
> It certainly isn't my intent to be a bitch. I'd be working much harder at it if it was.
> 
> Oh well.
> *shrugs*


How often exactly? Are we talking once a year, twice a month, every hour on the hour? It depends entirely on your perception of _often_.

I demand answers because this forum has already fulfilled its quota of bitches and we might need to review your membership.

Because I'm in charge of that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Just saw the BULLY pic, and that's exactly what I remember him looking like. I know he posted a pic before in the previous member pic thread. :hmm:


----------



## BULLY

GothicBohemian said:


> Huh?
> 
> If someone calls me a bitch, I feel like I should at least say _something_ back. I'm not mad or offended, just a little surprised, so what should I say?


Well in the first part of your post you said "I don't care how internet folks see me" but then preceded to explain yourself and defend allegations of being a bitch etc. To garner a "shocked" response from you would surely suggest that you _do_ care. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Superior Quality

GothicBohemian said:


> Since I don't belong with the beauties and hotties majority that seem to populate WF, and where I've got no shame and am pretty immune to embarrassment, pick on me instead of the rare ugly-yet-delicate little flowers who delete photos so the meanies will stop being mean. I even made faces at the camera for you to give you more to work with.
> 
> My only regret is that I am not TOILETSIDE MOTHERFUCKERS!!!! Maybe some other time.


Are you wearing a wig?


----------



## GothicBohemian

Anark said:


> How often exactly? Are we talking once a year, twice a month, every hour on the hour? It depends entirely on your perception of _often_.
> 
> I demand answers because this forum has already fulfilled its quota of bitches and we might need to review your membership.
> 
> Because I'm in charge of that.


On the quarter hour. 

However, I'm much too busy being a bitch to attend that membership review. You'll have to go ahead with that without me.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Mystical said:


> Are you wearing a wig?


Nope. Those Halloween witch wigs you see around? They're based off my hair. I get a cut of the profits from every one sold.


----------



## GothicBohemian

BULLY said:


> Well in the first part of your post you said "I don't care how internet folks see me" but then preceded to explain yourself and defend allegations of being a bitch etc. To garner a "shocked" response from you would surely suggest that you _do_ care. Wouldn't you agree?


No, not really. It was more of a _Huh? Bitch? Where'd that come from? That's sort of funny...wonder what's that's about? _reaction. I figured I must have said something unintentionally that gave that impression, so I apologized. Like I said, if I was intending to be a bitch, I'd not be leaving any doubt and, in that case, I definitely wouldn't say I was sorry without a good reason. 

(And uh, jobber guys, I'm done responding here since I'm not keen on clogging up this thread with me.)


----------



## BULLY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just saw the BULLY pic, and that's exactly what I remember him looking like. I know he posted a pic before in the previous member pic thread. :hmm:


----------



## Superior Quality

GothicBohemian said:


> Nope. Those Halloween witch wigs you see around? They're based off my hair. I get a cut of the profits from every one sold.


:lol


----------



## Dunk20




----------



## Superior Quality

Me wearing sunglasses at night.


----------



## BULLY

I'll bet there's a lot of ladies out there disappointed that Dunk is gay.


----------



## NoyK

Dunk20 said:


>


No ****, but you're a hell of a waste being..ya know.

You could easily get some tail whenever you wanted.


----------



## MOX

BULLY said:


> I'll bet there's a lot of ladies out there disappointed that Dunk is gay.


And a lot of fellas who are delighted, one way or the other.



Mystical said:


> Me wearing sunglasses at night.


I've always wondered what you looked like wearing sunglasses at night.


----------



## BULLY

Anark said:


> I've always wondered what you looked like wearing sunglasses at night.


His futures so bright, he's gotta wear shades, maaan


----------



## Superior Quality

That chap guy should've wore some glasses if he didn't want people to see his face. Here's more, they probably look blury because they come out looking huge on my phone so I had to adjust the size.










One of my tats:


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't really care how internet folks see me, though I do apologize if I come across as bitchy. While I don't necessarily get on well with every single person I meet, believe it or not, I don't get called a bitch very often, online or in real life, so it does get my attention. It doesn't bother me, but it does sort of shock me that I'm viewed that way. Wow.
> 
> It certainly isn't my intent to be a bitch. I'd be working much harder at it if it was.
> 
> Oh well.
> *shrugs*


...it was a joke.

Now I think you're an _uptight_ bitch.


----------



## Death Rider

People take things waay too seriously on this site lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

R.K.O Peep said:


> People take things waay too seriously on this site lol


You think this is a game Peep? This ain't no game


----------



## Zankman Jack

Bully got dem muscles


----------



## Rush

first one i posted before, from about a year ago. 2nd one is from the other week. Got a lovely shirt tan from getting burnt playing cricket earlier in the day.


----------



## GOON

Just defending LIBERTY on my new yacht that I imported.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Dunk20 said:


>


No sweatpatches.

:damn


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Rush said:


> first one i posted before, from about a year ago. 2nd one is from the other week. Got a lovely shirt tan from getting burnt playing cricket earlier in the day.


In the first pic, you look like a younger, much slimmer Kevin Steen.


----------



## The One




----------



## BULLY

Couldn't you find a bigger picture?


----------



## The One

Lol I don't know how to resize an image from my PS3 web browser.


----------



## BULLY

Edit the post and use this image instead


----------



## The One

Thanks BULLY. It's much better now.


----------



## JT Martin

Damn, everybody looks different than I thought, lol.


----------



## Superior Quality

I always thought you_heard looked like the guy in his sig. :lol


----------



## The One

Mystical said:


> I always thought you_heard looked like the guy in his sig. :lol


unk


----------



## BULLY

CM Punk? unk2


----------



## Gandhi

I wonder what people thought I looked like before I posted a pic rimo


----------



## The One

Honestly, like the toon in your sig.


----------



## Superior Quality

Gandhi said:


> I wonder what people thought I looked like before I posted a pic rimo


:kobe I thought you looked like Gandhi.


----------



## That Guy

I wasn't online for about a week, was away with the army. Got a few pics. 

Will only be online now every second weekend or something along the lines of that when I get a day or two home. 



*Going away on the bus*


















*Coming back home yesterday*


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

That Guy said:


>


----------



## Apocalypto

Better looking than every single loser in here


----------



## haribo

Apocalypto said:


> Better looking than every single loser in here


I didn't realise you were so attracted to That Guy.


----------



## Apocalypto

haribo said:


>


H8ers gon' H8.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hold up a paper with 'Cat is a cunt' written on it, not photoshopped.


----------



## Shazayum

You look like a bitch, do you even lift?


----------



## Honey Bucket

He looks like AJ.


----------



## Rush

Shazayum said:


> You look like a bitch, do you even lift?


Only thing he lifts is a shirt.


----------



## StarJupes

he's got abs though...well bones.


----------



## Apocalypto

Rush has a strong resemblance to







. 

Marty Vibe looks like Kirby.

And to the ugly loser who thinks I need to lift weight, I can kick your ass with my vast knowledge in Wing Chun, Jeet Kune Do and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. SRS.


----------



## NeyNey

Quite a nice little thread...



>


Lol Draco Malfoy. 



> I wonder what people thought I looked like before I posted a pic


Uuuuuhm.. Don't ask. 



>


I thought only girls do duckfaces. ^^


----------



## i$e

Rush said:


> Only thing he lifts is a shirt.












Slightly drunk.


----------



## JT Martin

:lmao This guy looks like a broke ass metal lead singer.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Rather be Kirby than some malnourished Cradle Of Filth wanking rag on a stick.


----------



## Apocalypto

Marty Vibe said:


> Rather be Kirby than some malnourished Cradle Of Filth wanking rag on a stick.


Doubt it. You look like a generic little chub who nobody notices. I get them girls dropping like flies on my dick like water out of a hose. True story ya'll.


----------



## That Guy

haribo said:


> I didn't realise you were so attracted to That Guy.


What connection do I have to the metal head guy?


----------



## ADC

Ooooh, there's some real cuties on here! Amber, Stacey, that Gothic chick.

Actually, I quite fancy me some of that gothic chick...


----------



## BigWillie54

Smh at the app not allowing pics. Will put my big sexy ass pic on here later. 

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY

Apocalypto said:


> Better looking than every single loser in here


HAHAHA word of advice Acopalotofdicko if you're going to post a pic of yourself with your shirt open, make sure you don't have the physique of an eight year old girl.

Edit: Okay it looks like you've been banned. This is cause for celebration. So... cheers.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

EDIT: actually, someone asked for a picture with glasses, so, uh, okay...this is from last Halloween...before I got my new frames that I like way better but whatthefuckever.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Dat Cobra Shirt!


----------



## Evil Neville

BULLY said:


>


Passing gas?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Don't you know who The Baroness is? That ain't a shirt, son.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

:kg2

Okay, okay, you win.


----------



## Shazayum

Catalanotto said:


> EDIT: actually, someone asked for a picture with glasses, so, uh, okay...this is from last Halloween...before I got my new frames that I like way better but whatthefuckever.


Keep the glasses.


----------



## Dunk20

Damn. Catalanotto, you match the quality of your posts with your good looks.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

Dunk20 said:


> Damn. Catalanotto, you match the quality of your posts with your good looks.


Suckup rating: -1/10


----------



## Dunk20

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Suckup rating: -1/10


?? 

Catalanotto, you're comments are alright, and you look average.










You can now improve my Suckup rating to 4/10. I changed it just to suckup to you too.

(insert sarcasm)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

-2/10


----------



## BULLY

What about me Dunk


----------



## ratedR3:16

BULLY said:


> HAHAHA word of advice Acopalotofdicko if you're going to post a pic of yourself with your shirt open, make sure you don't have the physique of an eight year old girl.
> 
> Edit: Okay it looks like you've been banned. This is cause for celebration. So... cheers.


reminds me of a broke andy roddick


----------



## Dunk20

You asked for it so I'll have to leave a gay reply for this one. I would totally have some, take this as a real suckup comment ahahahah










How tall are you?


----------



## BULLY

6'2


----------



## Callisto

Apocalypto said:


> Better looking than every single loser in here


I guess it's too late to make a bottom joke. unk2


----------



## BULLY

You know what they say. Better late than never.


----------



## ratedR3:16

Apocalypto said:


> Better looking than every single loser in here


what a mong


----------



## Death Rider

Dude looks like a lady


----------



## NoyK

R.K.O Peep said:


> Dude looks like a lady


Leave the guy alone, he might have a hormone problem. :lol

Seriously though, good grief.. he looks everything but masculine.

_
*Also posted in the Workout thread*_

After my weekly workout.


----------



## BULLY

Not bad for a beginner. Keep going and maybe you'll get as big as me one day.. but I doubt it :rocky


----------



## Dunk20

BULLY said:


> Not bad for a beginner. Keep going and maybe you'll get as big as me one day.. but I doubt it :rocky


Btw Bully whats you weight?


----------



## NoyK

BULLY said:


> Not bad for a beginner. Keep going and maybe you'll get as big as me one day.. but I doubt it :rocky













Give me till next Summer BULLY.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

What's with the fucking bracelet, are you waiting for a falcon to land on it?

QUEG.


----------



## ADC

Oooh, that Catalonica or whatever she's called is a real cutie!


----------



## BULLY

ADC said:


> Oooh, that Catalonica or whatever she's called is a real cutie!


The least you could do is get her name right you spastic.

Go back to your blow up dolls.


----------



## ADC

...Did you just call me a spastic?


----------



## BULLY

Do you want me to speak slower


----------



## Patrick Bateman

lol Bully this isn't rants.


----------



## HiddenViolence

:lmao


----------



## ADC

BTW BULLY, you look a bit "try hard". Women don't like desperation in a man...


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Has this ADC dude posted a pic yet?


----------



## BULLY

ADC said:


> BTW BULLY, you look a bit "try hard". Women don't like desperation in a man...


You mean like trying to pick up woman on an internet wrestling forum? Unlike you I have a woman and don't have to rely on blow up dolls to get my jollies.


----------



## HiddenViolence

ADC make a rant.


----------



## ratedR3:16




----------



## BULLY

ADC said:


> Ooooh, there's some real cuties on here! Amber, Stacey, that Gothic chick.
> 
> Actually, I quite fancy me some of that gothic chick...





ADC said:


> Oooh, that Catalonica or whatever she's called is a real cutie!


Who's desperate?


----------



## ADC

A rant, someone said? A rant about what?


----------



## DualShock

BULLY said:


> The least you could do is get her name right you spastic.
> 
> Go back to your blow up dolls.


You might be right with the dolls
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...tic-available-will-women-become-obsolete.html


----------



## BULLY

Yeah I saw it, that's why I said it lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

ADC said:


> A rant, someone said? A rant about what?


Go to the rants section, and make a rant about Bully. You'll get loads of respect from your fellow posters.


----------



## ADC

Oh really?


----------



## HiddenViolence

Yes.


----------



## ADC

Well if I did it's not like he could catch me, he looks like the kinda guy who lays off the cardio, he's probably very stiff, if he chased me he'd probs go at 5 MPH tops.


----------



## BULLY

You obviously haven't seen my calves


----------



## HiddenViolence

Go to the rants section man. The rules are very lenient and you can insult people in there.


----------



## NoyK

ADC, stop replying here, or you might get a warning or banned if you take your insults too far, and keep replying off-topic too much.

Post here:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/636842-jobbers-thread-1038.html#post12194541


----------



## BULLY

NoyK said:


> *ADC, stop replying here, or you might get a warning or banned* if you take your insults too far, and keep replying off-topic too much.
> 
> Post here:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/636842-jobbers-thread-1038.html#post12194541


Yeah, we don't want that do we unk2


----------



## NoyK

BULLY said:


> Yeah, we don't want that do we unk2


Of course not, BULLY! ADC is a great member, and we are all eager for him to post in that thread so we can calmly talk with him about his opinions and thoughts!




/sarcasm


----------



## HiddenViolence

I value his opinion.


----------



## ADC

Yeah, because i'm the one who called him a spastic...oh wait. Anyway, i've posted in your darn thread.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Okay, to get back on topic, here is a pic of me an my old class doing a class photo :troll


----------



## BULLY

Nice dress rs green really suits you

:jesse


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Thanks, Bully. :kobe2


----------



## NoyK

RS Pimpin' that violet shirt. Classy (Y)


----------



## HiddenViolence

Back in May with my short History teacher:










And me with a pair of twats:


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Man, someone needs to do such shop on the last anderson pic where it zooms in on the face of the dude on the right and then it goes back to normal and then all three have that face, if you know what I mean. :troll


----------



## HiddenViolence

:lol


----------



## Headliner

Thanks to those that got the topic back on track. Let's refrain from that in the future.


----------



## ratedR3:16

RevolverSnake said:


> Okay, to get back on topic, here is a pic of me an my old class doing a class photo :troll


which one are you, not in a stalking way just curious


----------



## kobra860

Apocalypto said:


> Better looking than every single loser in here


It's that guy from the Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## ratedR3:16

^








best shout i have heard in a while


----------



## Patrick Bateman

ratedR3:16 said:


> which one are you, not in a stalking way just curious


The one with the violet shirt.


----------



## ratedR3:16

RevolverSnake said:


> The one with the violet shirt.


lovin the swag


----------



## Patrick Bateman

ratedR3:16 said:


> lovin the swag


Thanks. :draper


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

That looks like the special class, RS.

Some dodgy dealers in that mix.


----------



## Ruth

What was the occasion for suits Andy?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

lol don't trash my old class.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Keyser Söze said:


> What was the occasion for suits Andy?


School uniform.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

You must wear suit's in school?


----------



## Ruth

Goddamn, so used to people either wearing the usual jumper or blazer for prefects. The south really does frighten me
on occasion.


----------



## HiddenViolence

We got changed into an 'academy'. So the uniform changed. It's moot now cos I am in Sixth Form. Where we have a lot more choice.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I would love to wear a suit to school but we don't have uniforms and wearing a suit would be a bit over the top I think. unk3


----------



## ratedR3:16

andersonasshole900 said:


> We got changed into an 'academy'. So the uniform changed. It's moot now cos I am in Sixth Form. Where we have a lot more choice.


gees all the schools in uk are becoming academys is it any better, i finished high school 3 years ago so i am unaware


----------



## HiddenViolence

Not noticed any difference tbh.


----------



## ratedR3:16

andersonasshole900 said:


> Not noticed any difference tbh.


probably to do with staff or its a long term change, actually did a bit about it last year in college think its to do with the budget the school has basically more spending on facilities and education, so a ye its a long term thing


----------



## SonoShion

Damn Snake, some sweet chicks you had in your class. Why are some fancy dressed and that one guy dressed like a garbageman? Artistic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

We were doing a theme about what we want to be in the future or some shit like that.


----------



## Swark

BULLY said:


> Thought I'd flex just to show you nerds what a real man looks like.
> 
> You're welcome.


With your ego I expected you to be some Greek god. Not some dude that looks like a Velociraptor that can bench a decent amount of weight.


----------



## Dunk20

Swark said:


> With your ego I expected you to be some Greek god. Not some dude that looks like a Velociraptor that can bench a decent amount of weight.


Reported.


----------



## BULLY

Did I just get called a Velociraptor? That's a new one


----------



## DualShock

Swark said:


> With your ego I expected you to be some Greek god. Not some dude that looks like a Velociraptor that can bench a decent amount of weight.


And for a rejoiner I expected a smarter post, less obvious.
You just jelly that you don't look like one of the most famous tennis players


----------



## Swark

Andy Murray's girlfriend is pretty banging.

So yeh I pretty jelly.


----------



## The One

BULLY said:


> Did I just get called a Velociraptor? That's a new one


I lol'd.


----------



## Swark

Dunk20 said:


> Reported.


Only banterz.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I think being called Velociraptor is a compliment.


----------



## Superior Quality

Swark said:


> With your ego I expected you to be some Greek god. Not some dude that looks like a Velociraptor that can bench a decent amount of weight.


:lol You're a funny dude.


----------



## Rboogy

Apocalypto said:


> Better looking than every single loser in here


thought i was going to see some boobs when i saw that hair.. damn oh well man boobs will do.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Best costume in the world.


----------



## Locomotivelung

Too right, Catalanotto. I really hope you went out like that, Chrisp Morg.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Thanks guys!  

And yes I did, only 4 people got it, but it was worth it!


----------



## Lm2

kinda recent picture of me and my twin bro im on the left


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

my vertical though.. :mark:


----------



## MOX

Special appearance for one night only, and I'm coming back and deleting this tomorrow.


EDIT: I'll get another one up when I finish my winter beard.


----------



## Samoon

Smoking is bad for your health.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Samoon said:


> Smoking is bad for your health.


Don't post your pic Samoon, in my mind you're Roger Federer and I tell all my friends that I know/talk to Roger Federer, so don't fuck this up for me!


----------



## Samoon

lol


----------



## Flea4120

Haven't posted in a looong time, or much overall, but here is me on Halloween at work


----------



## Dunk20

Slash right?


----------



## DualShock

Who is that cute kitty in the background?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Anark said:


> Special appearance for one night only, and I'm coming back and deleting this tomorrow.


You look like Cerbs.

This does not settle well.


----------



## CamillePunk

Flea4120 said:


> Haven't posted in a looong time, or much overall, but here is me on Halloween at work


Pretty much jealous of everything you have on you in this picture. Especially the top hat.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Nostalgia

Priceless Blaze said:


>


Nice shirt. I've been debating whether to get the new Ziggler shirt. (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Heh, looks like the only shirt that can be worn outside of a wrestle environment.


----------



## BarackYoMama

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Heh, looks like the only shirt that can be worn outside of a wrestle environment.


I wear all my shirts outside, I'm not scared to do it.

I've wore my Punk Nexus and Best in the World Shirt outside
My James Storm Shirt
My DX ones
My Orton ones

Psh let someone say something to me about it...



I'll just turn and run away.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Where the fuck is your Romo jersey, son?


----------



## BarackYoMama

Catalanotto said:


> Where the fuck is your Romo jersey, son?


It's all about them Falcons!


----------



## MOX

Catalanotto said:


> You look like Cerbs.
> 
> This does not settle well.


Nah, he looks like me.

Poor bastard.


----------



## Role Model

Apocalypto da god.




Amber B said:


> Dat Clueless sweater.


:lol send me your t-shirt please.


----------



## Gandhi

The good old days,Old pic.


----------



## blur

^ what's with the hat ,hippy?


----------



## Gandhi

blur said:


> ^ what's with the hat ,hippy?


It was cold and my ity bity weak ears couldn't handle it.


----------



## blur

Gandhi said:


> It was cold and my ity bity weak ears couldn't handle it.



what's with the skinny jeans lol ?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Anark, you look like such a typical MANC.



Gandhi said:


> The good old days,Old pic.


Fucking hell, was you expecting to get a ride on Apollo 18 with DEM MOON BOOTS?


----------



## Gandhi

blur said:


> what's with the skinny jeans lol ?


It was hot back at that time,Atleast in Kuwait.



Purple Aki said:


> Fucking hell, was you expecting to get a ride on Apollo 18 with DEM MOON BOOTS?


:snrub


----------



## blur

Gandhi said:


> It was hot back at that time,Atleast in Kuwait.
> 
> :snrub



don't lie. you know you're a **** hipster.



Anyways, this is me in this year's holloween. sorry for the quality my mom's phone is nokia.


----------



## Gandhi

blur said:


> don't lie. you know you're a **** hipster.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, this is me in this year's holloween. sorry for the quality my mom's phone is nokia.


Hipster? Sometimes I guess.****? Lulz I do wish I was pansexual so I could have as much as fun as those horny monsters,I hear they get the most fun.Would be great if you were to post a pic of yourself though.


----------



## BULLY

Sex with pans? Doesn't sound fun to me


----------



## blur

Gandhi said:


> Hipster? Sometimes I guess.****? Lulz I do wish I was pansexual so I could have as much as fun as those horny monsters,I hear they get the most fun.Would be great if you were to post a pic of yourself though.


dafuq's pansexual? alright i'll take a picture with my cat later. his name is fruzzy!


----------



## Gandhi

blur said:


> dafuq's pansexual? alright i'll take a picture with my cat later. his name is fruzzy!


Apparently its a sexuality,Means you like guys or chicks or hermaphrodites or transgender its all good.


----------



## Kiz

i miss that shirt. it has a giant dick on the back of it in pen and then got set on fire. rip snrub's favourite shirt.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that is a sweet shirt, kiz.



mirror pic! look at me embrace the inner teen in me!

v-necks are $$$$, btw. free advice. take it.


----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Meki

Probably the youngest guy around here with my 15


----------



## just1988

Seeing as it's Movember, I might as well post my day 30 pic from last year, hoping to get it bigger and bushier this year (yes, that's what she said)


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Moustache November?


----------



## just1988

RevolverSnake said:


> Moustache November?


*Yeah boi, http://uk.movember.com/mospace/1893956*


----------



## Ruth

X-post from Rants


----------



## BULLY

You should be an actor Froot. Totally believable performance.


----------



## HiddenViolence

He is. Sort of.


----------



## Dunk20

You are pulling that moustache off.


----------



## Joshi

For me every person on this forum looks exactly like his/her avatar in real life.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

About a year ago now filming a trailer for media coursework. 










And me being a cock.


----------



## Dunk20

Joshi said:


> For me every person on this forum looks exactly like his/her avatar in real life.


So Froot looks like a pony?


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Josh

Keyser Söze said:


> X-post from Rants


why the fucking hell are you wearing your watch on your right wrist

if you want to fight m8 just say the word


----------



## Kiz

a tapout shirt huh

jesus.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Home alone and a scary sound, I SHOULD OBVIOUSLY GO AND CHECK WHAT IT COULD BE BECAUSE THERE IS NO WAY IT COULD BE MICHAEL MYERS


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Catalanotto said:


> Home alone and a scary sound, I SHOULD OBVIOUSLY GO AND CHECK WHAT IT COULD BE BECAUSE THERE IS NO WAY IT COULD BE MICHAEL MYERS


As long as you maintain a jogging pace you'll be fine.


----------



## GOON

your house is haunted.


----------



## Rush

hey snrub, call me bb


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That's more like it, motherfucker.

I taste the rainbow.


----------



## BULLY

Your eyes aren't_ that_ small


----------



## Samoon

BULLY said:


> Your eyes aren't_ that_ small


iirc correctly, in the other picture thread he posted a picture of himself and his eyes looked small.


----------



## Rush

You recall wrongly. Pretty sure it came about from Klebold's video rant where he was trying to have a go at people on the site.


----------



## CamillePunk

Mikey Damage said:


> mirror pic! look at me embrace the inner teen in me!


hghhnnnngoddamnohfuck


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> hey snrub, call me bb


YES FAUX-HAWK DAMMIT


----------



## reDREDD

might be getting a fauxhawk myself

like the GOAT

:becks


----------



## Kiz

get rid of that filthy neckbeard though.


----------



## reDREDD

the internet have exposed neckbeards for what they really are


----------



## Rush

Mr. Snrub said:


> YES FAUX-HAWK DAMMIT


i know you love it



Redead said:


> might be getting a fauxhawk myself
> 
> like the GOAT
> 
> :becks


(Y)



Mr. Snrub said:


> get rid of that filthy neckbeard though.


never


----------



## Obfuscation

shit faced on my birthday w/bros.

take a guess at which one is me. we all look like twats in this picture so this might be fun.


----------



## Kiz

your hair looks fantastic cody, eyebrows perfectly done too.


----------



## Rush

you're on the left. The one with the quiff.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mr. Snrub said:


> your hair looks fantastic cody, eyebrows perfectly done too.


I got to make myself look glamorous at all times.



Rush said:


> you're on the left. The one with the quiff.


almost too easy, eh?


----------



## BULLY

Hailsabin said:


> shit faced on my birthday w/bros.
> 
> take a guess at which one is me. we all look like twats in this picture so this might be fun.


----------



## Obfuscation

touche. I noticed it too. something about the camera angle b/c my ears have never looked that simian-like.

not all of us can look like a velociraptor though. now that's BOSS


----------



## BULLY

Hailsabin said:


> touche. I noticed it too. something about the camera angle b/c my ears have never looked that simian-like.
> 
> not all of us can look like a velociraptor though. now that's BOSS


:vince


----------



## Lady Eastwood

So we have a piranha, a pelican, a chimp and a velociraptor.

WELCOME TO THE WF ZOO


----------



## Obfuscation

I suppose I can be content in knowing I look like the most common placed animal towards humans via that pic.

still, fuck.


----------



## Coffey

EDIT: Dead hosting.


----------



## Meki

Catalanotto said:


> Home alone and a scary sound, I SHOULD OBVIOUSLY GO AND CHECK WHAT IT COULD BE BECAUSE THERE IS NO WAY IT COULD BE MICHAEL MYERS


LED ZEPPELIN POSTER :mark:


----------



## ratedR3:16

just1988 said:


> Seeing as it's Movember, I might as well post my day 30 pic from last year, hoping to get it bigger and bushier this year (yes, that's what she said)


keep up the good work


----------



## Meki

I really don't take pics of myself a lot  Last normal one dates from april 14th back when I was 14









Pics ol, now I look all manly and stuff :lol


----------



## Joshi

Dunk20 said:


> So Froot looks like a pony?


Yessir


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

MrMeki said:


> I really don't take pics of myself a lot  Last normal one dates from april 14th back when I was 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics ol, now I look all manly and stuff :lol


Oh, so you graduated high school now?


----------



## Oliver-94

Catalanotto said:


> So we have a piranha
> 
> WELCOME TO THE WF ZOO


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Oliver-94 said:


>


That legit startled me. :lol


----------



## Meki

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh, so you graduated high school now?


Wut?


----------



## blur

MrMeki said:


> I really don't take pics of myself a lot  Last normal one dates from april 14th back when I was 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics ol, now I look all manly and stuff :lol


You look like a 14 year old Filipino dude.

Where you from?


----------



## Meki

I'm 15 now  But 14 on that pic. I live in Belgium but I'm Chechen.

Close enough.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

MrMeki said:


> Wut?


Like, you done? you said the pic is old, so i don't know, was just asking.

Edit: Never mind. You're only one year older. lol


----------



## Meki

I'm a young boy lol, every picture I took recently is with a big group.


----------



## i$e

j.konig said:


> why the fucking hell are you wearing your watch on your right wrist


lmao dead

would def exchange texts with mikey, dude is fit as

we'd be a good match


----------



## CamillePunk

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh, so you graduated high school now?





swagger_ROCKS said:


> Like, you done? you said the pic is old, so i don't know, was just asking.
> 
> Edit: Never mind. You're only one year older. lol


:kobe Stop being a creep, WAGG.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CamillePunk said:


> :kobe Stop being a creep, WAGG.


Dammit CP, read his post as well. lol


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao Whats your age, Jack?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I joined the forum when I was 19 now I am 22.


----------



## SonoShion

We should hit a stripclub at the WM weekend.:connery2


----------



## MOX

Rockin the winter beard. Getting nice and bushy on the chin, though I was always a bit crap at sideburns. They take a while to catch up.


----------



## NeyNey

MrMeki said:


> I really don't take pics of myself a lot  Last normal one dates from april 14th back when I was 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics ol, now I look all manly and stuff :lol


You look a lol like a german rapper called F.R. when he was younger. 










(Found no better pic lol)


----------



## Mikey Damage

me and rush have the same haircut, and scuff is....slightly arousing and not surprising.

pimps gotta pimp.

ise, call me. :hayden

you too cp.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Best Halloween ever.


----------



## BULLY

Flexing my guns for you geeks again and reminding you all who the real big man of campus is. :rock4


----------



## The One

BULLY said:


> Flexing my guns for you geeks again and reminding you all who the real big man of campus is. :rock4


Damn, you can be a WWE superstar if you wanted to and beat dem vanilla midget hacks :troll


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

At first glance, I actually thought he was Lance Storm...


----------



## The One

Bloodbath said:


> At first glance, I actually thought he was Lance Storm...


Lol i see the similarities. It's the eyes.


----------



## DualShock

Hailsabin said:


> shit faced on my birthday w/bros.
> 
> take a guess at which one is me. we all look like twats in this picture so this might be fun.


You remind me of this guy



Spoiler: this guy















And if some people have missed it and think I am really Russo
Here we go with another swerve :russo


----------



## Shepard

Hailsabin said:


> shit faced on my birthday w/bros.
> 
> take a guess at which one is me. we all look like twats in this picture so this might be fun.



how old was she? 8*D


eh, why not:










me looking super buff/surprised on a night out (im 19 i swear, ignore the babyface)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

BULLY said:


> Flexing my guns for you geeks again and reminding you all who the real big man of campus is. :rock4


----------



## Yeah1993

Wow, he really, really looks like Lance Storm.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Looking like Lance storm, I guess he can really and officially whoop all dem candy asses.

:rock4


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> me and rush have the same haircut, and scuff is....slightly arousing and not surprising.
> 
> pimps gotta pimp.
> 
> ise, call me. :hayden
> 
> you too cp.


oh you


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Purple Aki said:


>


Holy fuck, I was JUST going to post this same picture.


----------



## Obfuscation

Shepard said:


> how old was she? 8*D
> 
> 
> eh, why not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me looking super buff/surprised on a night out (im 19 i swear, ignore the babyface)


YOUNGer

DAT BABYFACE

up there w/arks like facial expressions


----------



## Mikey Damage

shep :ass


----------



## BULLY

Purple Aki said:


>





Catalanotto said:


> Holy fuck, I was JUST going to post this same picture.


HOLY SHIT

Henry fucking Rollins the GOAT

I love you both for even implying that 

XD


----------



## Lawls

shep 8*D


----------



## Shepard

ive already told you lawls quit coming onto me, try snrub




Mikey Damage said:


> shep :ass


hey baby


----------



## i$e

Mikey Damage said:


> ise, call me. :hayden





















Just incase you missed it baby. 

Pro ****.

I usually rock the same fauxhawk as RUSH.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fauxhawks are the shit. Haters can piss off.


----------



## SonoShion

DualShock said:


>


Vincent fucking Cassel!


----------



## 189558

Shitty cell phone shots for the win...


----------



## Dunk20




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Comrade Chico

Why are you bending poor bunny's spine like that?


----------



## Asenath

Oh, my goodness! Bunny! Did you raise that, That Guy, or are you just cuddling?(That's how they like to be held, Chico. They get kind of freaked out if you just let them flop all over.)

This is me. My hair is doing a ~thing, I'm making a weird face, but my Facebook friends have tolerated looking at it for a while, so it can't be that bad.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Looks good to me.


----------



## Asenath

Thank you!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

The white, female Gervinho.


----------



## A$AP

Anark said:


> Rockin the winter beard. Getting nice and bushy on the chin, though I was always a bit crap at sideburns. They take a while to catch up.


I-fucking-dentical.


----------



## Swark

I was thinking more Charlie from It's Always Sunny.


----------



## BULLY




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Didn't know Asenath was a chick tbh.


----------



## Kenny

me and my new born niece


----------



## Asenath

King Kenny said:


> me and my new born niece


I'm sorry. I couldn't see you for HOW CUTE THAT LITTLE ONE IS. Good job holding the head up.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Here some pic of me, I think it's about a year old.


----------



## will94

Chilling with B-Real and Sen Dog of Cypress Hill after their show in Atlanta last night:


----------



## Ether

will94 said:


> Chilling with B-Real and Sen Dog of Cypress Hill after their show in Atlanta last night:


----------



## MovedManc

Day 19 of this year's Movember.



Sadly, I think the bad lighting makes it seem more manly than it actually is (and there's a bit of an accidental photobomb by Robert De Niro)


----------



## Peyote

my pic is to the left as my avatar. its a couple years old so i'll edit my post soon with a new one


----------



## CMWit

From about 4 years ago, man I miss having longer hair...


----------



## Samoon

Wow, you looked so different 4 years ago.


----------



## CMWit

A lil thinner and longer, lighter hair, wifey does not like the long hair, after this pic I hadn't cut it for close to a year


----------



## Meki

CMWit said:


> From about 4 years ago, man I miss having longer hair...


Fuck this shit, I thought you looked like Gandalf or something


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

CMwit was an Aces and Eights fan years before it was cool(Y).


----------



## Gandhi

CMWit said:


> From about 4 years ago, man I miss having longer hair...


Why not grow it back? Your hair looks real nice here.


----------



## CMWit

MrMeki said:


> Fuck this shit, I thought you looked like Gandalf or something


lol I am no _THAT_ old!!! 



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> CMwit was an Aces and Eights fan years before it was cool(Y).


Always ahead the curve I am...



Gandhi said:


> Why not grow it back? Your hair looks real nice here.


I could but then it'd be a daily conversation with my wife

CMWife_:"I don't like your long hair"_
CMWit:"But babe I love it"
CMWife:"_Yes I know you do but don't you like sex more?"_
CMWit:"Yes I do"


----------



## BULLY

Nice shirt Witty (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

I was expecting you to look like an old-timey baseball player. Damn the mindset of thinking posters look like their avatars.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Looking cool CM. (Y)


----------



## Death Rider

Hailsabin said:


> I was expecting you to look like an old-timey baseball player. Damn the mindset of thinking posters look like their avatars.


Well it fits in some cases lol


----------



## MOX

Taken just before I moved to France at the end of the summer. This is me glaring out into the great unknown of where my life's adventure is taking me. And also my window with the sun shining through it. 

Enjoy me while I last because I have this habit left over from when I was Cerbs (shhh, don't tell the mods) for removing my pictures a while after I post them.


----------



## Evil Neville

You should at least use the same person's pictures.


----------



## MOX

Just found this one as well. Here's the fucking window I was fucking looking out of.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

yo should post a picture of your girlfriend too...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Me










This for the certain members in the forum meet up thread who wanted proof im a girl


----------



## A$AP

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for the certain members in the forum meet up thread who wanted proof im a girl


Holy fucking shit.

Kill it. Kill it with fire.


----------



## BULLY

Funny that's just how I pictured you'd look: blonde and just a little bit dopey.

Just like Kelly Kelly!


----------



## Ruth

Where are your eyebrows...


----------



## The One

Lol be nice people!


----------



## BULLY

^ :whiteknight


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Looks pretty. :kobe2


----------



## The One

BULLY said:


> ^ :whiteknight


unk2



RevolverSnake said:


> Looks pretty. :kobe2


I'd second this :ass


----------



## Patrick Bateman

:kobe3


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

So now you all know im a girl and thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Gandhi

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So now you all know im a girl and thanks for *the nice comments*


As if they got a choice :westbrook2


----------



## Snowman

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So now you all know im a girl and thanks for the nice comments


It's not exactly proof that that's actually you.


----------



## BULLY

I actually think that's her. That's EXACTLY how I'd picture she'd look


----------



## Andre

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for the certain members in the forum meet up thread who wanted proof im a girl


Had worse, honestly.


----------



## N-destroy

So kelly Kelly fan is infact a girl?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Yes I am a girl. Alot of you on here all thought I was a dude lol


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Dunk20

Kellykelly fan looks like a breed of Kelly with Vickie (being compared with vickie isnt necessarily negative)

Gandhi you shaved your hair, looks better


----------



## tgmiveld

http://oi45.tinypic.com/2nbbwoo.jpg

Hello beutiful.


----------



## BULLY

Gandhi you look better without the hair but why so mad. I mean it's one thing not to smile, but you look like you're about to blow up a church or something


----------



## Andre

LOL at Gandhi creeping up to K2fan.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

He was probably looking at her pic while the pic was made.


----------



## Raging Eboue

Me on the left at a party I was at last night.


----------



## Andre

Are you guys decontaminating after getting down with K2fan?


































:troll

I joke, I joke.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I think alot of people on here should eat humble pie as that saying goes. My photo has totally caught you all off guard


----------



## Raging Eboue

AndreBaker said:


> Are you guys decontaminating after getting down with K2fan?
> 
> :troll
> 
> I joke, I joke.


I was drunk alright, everyone makes mistakes...


----------



## Andre

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think alot of people on here should eat humble pie as that saying goes. My photo has totally caught you all off guard


I always thought that you were a chick, for the record. Plus I've always supported you in your trolling attempts. Give me some credit god damn it!


----------



## BULLY

AndreBaker said:


> I always thought that you were a chick, for the record. Plus I've always supported you in your trolling attempts. *Give me some credit god damn it!*


Are you broke again


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Kelly kelly fan


----------



## Andre

BULLY said:


> Are you broke again


Of course I'm not, being upper middle class and all. Silly question.


----------



## CamillePunk

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think alot of people on here should eat humble pie as that saying goes. My photo has totally caught you all off guard


You ain't lyin'.


----------



## Andre

Is humble pie being used as some kind of innuendo here?


----------



## Chismo

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for the certain members in the forum meet up thread who wanted proof im a girl


----------



## tgmiveld




----------



## Ruth

Gandhi said:


> I regret nothing.





Gandhi said:


>


Somebody lose a bet? 8*D


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

AndreBaker said:


> I always thought that you were a chick, for the record. Plus I've always supported you in your trolling attempts. Give me some credit god damn it!


For the record I have never trolled. I have just been an outspoken forum member


----------



## DA

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for the certain members in the forum meet up thread who wanted proof im a girl


----------



## shutupchico

kkfan is uh... not stereotypically good looking, but has a very screwable appeal.


----------



## wkdsoul

Me.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Raging Eboue said:


> I was drunk alright, everyone makes mistakes...


12 year olds shouldn't drink


----------



## Walls

Me from like 2 years ago. I hadn't put up a pic on here in years, figured it was time. I wish I had a cam myself, I wasn't at my house.


----------



## Gandhi

Dunk20 said:


> Gandhi you shaved your hair, looks better


Yeah everyone around me says I look better,I don't agree though lulz.



BULLY said:


> Gandhi you look better without the hair but why so mad. I mean it's one thing not to smile, but you look like you're about to blow up a church or something


I'm one of those guys who won't smile much infront of cameras,I think I look horrible when I smile but thats just me.



Keyser Söze said:


> Somebody lose a bet? 8*D


Lol nah,I'd never bet on my hair.

For years now I've been ignoring what people say about my hair and I even had a fight with my school principal over my hair and I was willing to keep my hair and grow it even longer.However my hair wasn't exactly as healthy as it used to be and it was kinda falling,So I decided to shave and restart growing my hair.


----------



## SonoShion

Kelly Kell fan looks like a combo of KellyKelly/Vickie/Kane.


----------



## Virgil_85

Gandhi said:


> Lol nah,I'd never bet on my hair.
> 
> For years now I've been ignoring what people say about my hair and I even had a fight with my school principal over my hair and I was willing to keep my hair and grow it even longer.However my hair wasn't exactly as healthy as it used to be and it was kinda falling,So I decided to shave and restart growing my hair.


Would've made for a much better story if you'd been in a hair vs mask match with a masked villian.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL damn, Gandhi used to have a lot of dang hair.


----------



## i$e

SonoShion said:


> Kelly Kell fan looks like a combo of KellyKelly/Vickie/Kane.


----------



## Raging Eboue

WallofShame said:


> 12 year olds shouldn't drink


Haha I knew someone would say something like that, I'm 17 but I don't really look it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

SonoShion said:


> Kelly Kell fan looks like a combo of KellyKelly/Vickie/Kane.


I would say I have similiar looks to Kelly Kelly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I would say I have similiar looks to Kelly Kelly


This post will backfire, believe me. Hopefully dashing Rachael posts a pic now.


----------



## i$e

KKF is def the best troll in this thread. 

Do you see why?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Walls said:


> Me from like 2 years ago. I hadn't put up a pic on here in years, figured it was time. I wish I had a cam myself, I wasn't at my house.


I'm not sure if you look like what I 'kind' of had a feeling you would or absolutely nothing like I thought you would.


----------



## NoyK

I always thought Walls was a big, buffed latino guy who deep inside was very peaceful. Don't ask why.

Boy was I so wrong.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Thought Walls was a big black man.

NOPE


----------



## Callisto

I envisioned Walls as some college fraternity student. No idea why.


----------



## NoyK

Just found a couple of lost pics I took with a few of my mates:


----------



## haribo

SonoShion said:


> Kelly Kell fan looks like a combo of KellyKelly/Vickie/*Kane.*


Fuck. I spat out my food laughing.

I think KKFan is in lesbians with Kelly.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Me at the pub









Me with some plebs










Me trying to watch the Doctor Who Christmas special but being made to smile for a photo


----------



## NeyNey

>


This reminds me of the Troll, who painted a few facebook portraits of some women from facebook.
One of them really looks like that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Life complete.

:mark:


----------



## BULLY

Hailsabin said:


> Life complete.
> 
> :mark:


What a lucky cunt!

When/where was this


----------



## Obfuscation

Saturday at the California Metalfest.

Diamond Dallas Page, Jimmy Hart, & John Morrison were also there. It owned.


----------



## Kenzhaze

Wearing my favorite shirt today... :cheer:cheer


----------



## BULLY

nice ti... t-shirt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

My initial reaction to "Kelly Kelly Fan" picture was; KILL IT WITH FIRE. 

You must be really upset with your parents. I know I would be if I was a girl and looked something between Goldust and Vickie.


----------



## BULLY




----------



## Kenzhaze

BULLY said:


> nice ti... t-shirt



Nice save lol


----------



## BULLY

Kenzhaze said:


> Nice save lol


hehe


----------



## A$AP

BULLY said:


>


Add this. Immediately.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Unlucky Andre


----------



## BULLY

A$AP said:


> Add this. Immediately.


Have to ask the mods

Just add it to your photobucket account or whatever


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WOOOOOAAAAH THERE Aki and saltfish.


----------



## NeyNey

>


That's how the pic was made:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Kenzhaze said:


> Wearing my favorite shirt today... :cheer:cheer


I didn't quote this to be funny. You're hot. 

I don't care for Kiss.


----------



## Gandhi

Skyfall said:


> I didn't quote this to be funny. You're hot.
> 
> I don't care for Kiss.


Straight forward.

None of that bullshit pretending you don't want to bone that ass,I like it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

DO NOT USE MY PHOTO AS AN ICON ON HERE!!!!!


----------



## Kenzhaze

fpalm Wearing a different shirt next time.... lol


----------



## Kenzhaze

Skyfall said:


> I didn't quote this to be funny. You're hot.
> 
> I don't care for Kiss.


Thanks....


----------



## Apocalypto

Use this text

:derp

for the Kelly Kelly Fan smiley.

Also very boring thread. Since every idiot in here looks almost the same with their little drone haircuts and flabby big boned physiques. Too bad none of you have my superior genetics.


----------



## Telos

fpalm


----------



## Shazayum

Well hello there.

EDIT: Quoted Bully by accident, meant to quote Kenzhaze.


----------



## NeyNey

overcompensating tryhard said:


> Also very boring thread. Since every idiot in here looks almost the same with their little drone haircuts and flabby big boned physiques. Too bad none of you have my superior genetics.


What about new ones of yourself?


----------



## Kenzhaze

Shazayum said:


> Well hello there.
> 
> EDIT: Quoted Bully by accident, meant to quote Kenzhaze.


Hey :


----------



## Cookie Monster

Kenzhaze, you trolling?


----------



## DA

Kenzhaze said:


> Wearing my favorite shirt today... :cheer:cheer


God damn, I think I've fallen in love with the internet


----------



## Kenzhaze

Not trolling, just really love my favorite shirt lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster

You hot as fuck. Would you ever let me suck your little toe? I'll sing I Was Made for Lovin' You whilst I do it of course.


----------



## HeatWave

Cookie Monster said:


> You hot as fuck. Would you ever let me suck your little piggy? Obviously by that I mean little toe


----------



## just1988

*With one week left of Movember (on the right, obvz)*


----------



## Cookie Monster

The guy in the middle is clearly beating you both.


----------



## haribo

Kenzhaze said:


> Wearing my favorite shirt today... :cheer :cheer


How about next time you don't wear it?












Kelly Kelly fan said:


> DO NOT USE MY PHOTO AS AN ICON ON HERE!!!!!


:lol


----------



## NoyK

Rockin' a new hairstyle today, still pondering if I should keep it


----------



## SonoShion

Kenzhaze is fake.


----------



## BULLY

NoyK said:


> Rockin' a new hairstyle today, still pondering if I should keep it


Why the long face?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

.


----------



## NoyK

BULLY said:


> Why the long face?


Gotta match with the other long thing I have. :jordan


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

BULLY said:


> Why the long face?


That's rude Bully, he was born that way.



Purple Aki said:


> Post a picture holding up a sign saying 'Purple Akis dirty slave'
> 
> Then and only then will we know if you're real.
> 
> EDIT: This is clearly meant for the questionable females, not for you filthy dudes who wanna piece of the Moz.


----------



## HeatWave

SonoShion said:


> Kenzhaze is fake.


Dang bruh :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Alright. If I saw a tape with Kenzhaze peeing on a girl, while she was singing "Piss on You", and the girl was holding two forms of ID, and a police officer was there, with 4 or 5 of my buddies and Neil taking notes, and, her grandmother has to be there to confirm her identity, then maybe I'd believe it. 

It's not excessive. the burden of proof is on the stake.


----------



## BULLY

This is why attractive females shouldn't post pictures of themselves on WF


----------



## CamillePunk

I...wanna rock n' roll all night...and party every day.


----------



## Nightingale

I'm surprised someone hasn't made a rant about her yet, asking her to hold up stupid signs.


----------



## Headliner

SonoShion said:


> Kenzhaze is fake.


Well, I knew that from jump street but I wasn't going to blow up his spot unless he started acting reckless around the forum.


Skyfall said:


> Alright. If I saw a tape with Kenzhaze peeing on a girl, while she was singing "Piss on You", and the girl was holding two forms of ID, and a police officer was there, with 4 or 5 of my buddies and Neil taking notes, and, her grandmother has to be there to confirm her identity, then maybe I'd believe it.
> 
> It's not excessive. the burden of proof is on the stake.


"That's my Robert. Always peeing on somebody."


----------



## CamillePunk

Whenever someone is claiming to be a female on the internet, Headliner is there.

And that knowledge gives me peace of mind.


----------



## Rush

Purple Aki said:


> Post a picture holding up a sign saying 'Purple Akis dirty slave'
> 
> Then and only then will we know if you're real.
> 
> EDIT: This is clearly meant for the questionable females, not for you filthy dudes who wanna piece of the Moz.







:suarez1


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

CamillePunk said:


> Whenever someone is claiming to be a female on the internet, Headliner is there.
> 
> And that knowledge gives me peace of mind.


It is amusing to see who buys it right off the bat after knowing (from what I've read) this Forum's history of fake females. Don't bother telling me you were 'playing along' just because you busted a nut and came to your senses, lol.


----------



## HeatWave

BULLY said:


> This is why attractive females shouldn't post pictures of themselves on WF


As weird as this may sound, I've always been under the impression that females that posts pics of themselves on forums and look REALLY good, are normally the ones with low post counts...Just one of those things *shrugs*


----------



## Andre

Reminds me of the time when Nitemare pretended to be some hot blonde chick that he posted pictures of. I think that JakeC91 even fell for it :lmao

You can tell that a lot of the people on here don't often interact with many women irl by the way they react to 'female' posters on here.


----------



## CamillePunk

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> It is amusing to see who buys it right off the bat after knowing (from what I've read) this Forum's history of fake females. Don't bother telling me you were 'playing along' just because you busted a nut and came to your senses, lol.


Chick in the photo is hot I don't care if it's not that forum member or if she has a dick even.


----------



## Kenzhaze

SonoShion said:


> Kenzhaze is fake.





Purple Aki said:


> Post a picture holding up a sign saying 'Purple Akis dirty slave'
> 
> Then and only then will we know if you're real.
> 
> EDIT: This is clearly meant for the questionable females, not for you filthy dudes who wanna piece of the Moz.




LOL really? Can't I just write my username?


----------



## Rush

write 'Purple Aki is a nonce'. 'Tis the only statement that i'll believe.


----------



## BULLY

Kenzhaze said:


> LOL really? Can't I just write my username?


Nah that's boring


----------



## CamillePunk

Nah you have to write the lyrics to Subterranean Homesick Blues. Any spelling/grammar mistakes and I make a rant.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

CamillePunk said:


> Chick in the photo is hot I don't care if it's not that forum member or if she has a dick even.


That is true, I never said they couldn't fap to the pic. It's a different story when you're typing a message to this picture convinced in your mind that it's the person in question. Like how I am now pretending that I'm talking to Julian Casablancas and I tell all my friends about it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Unlucky Andre


----------



## Rush

Purple Aki said:


> RUS! Bit harsh, wasn't it? The only way I can forgive you is if you do some squats for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sign with 'I got gripped by Purps in the 051' plz


if you scroll up the page you can hear me call you a ****** :suarez1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Unlucky Andre.


----------



## Swark




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Purple Aki said:


> It's like my duty to seperate the real females from the fake females. I'll pounce on anything with pink fonts, a female picture or a name such as Stacey (yeah, I'm still thinking of you, you filthy dickens).
> 
> You'll all thank me when I reveal all.


*Team Player of the Year Award*'s lead candidate right here. Nobbing everything in sight for the greater good.


----------



## Telos

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> It is amusing to see who buys it right off the bat after knowing (from what I've read) this Forum's history of fake females. Don't bother telling me you were 'playing along' just because you busted a nut and came to your senses, lol.


I claim ignorance because I'm a newb who has stuck to lurking in the WWE subforums up until this week. I'm just starting to learn about the characters on this forum and how they operate. I've seen plenty of pranks done on other forums but I wanted to give the benefit of the doubt this time. Lesson learned: never let your guard down. ~_~


----------



## Andre

It's okay Mozza, I'm not judging you. You're the acceptable face of online stalking.


----------



## HeatWave

So let's say that's really her..Then what?


----------



## Snowman

Shazayum said:


> Well hello there.
> 
> EDIT: Quoted Bully by accident, meant to quote Kenzhaze.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

HeatWave said:


> So let's say that's really her..Then what?


fake


----------



## CamillePunk

HeatWave said:


> So let's say that's really her..Then what?


Then we miss out on a decent WF moment. That's about it.

Yeah that's right. I'm rooting for the penis.


----------



## BULLY

Shazayum said:


> Well hello there.
> 
> EDIT: Quoted Bully by accident, meant to quote Kenzhaze.


heyy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn Haribo, fooled again? :troll 

Nah I'm only playing :lol


----------



## HeatWave

Be honest ppl, how many have sent Kenzhaze a PM(or 5) ever since that pic was posted?


----------



## Rush

BULLY said:


> heyy


----------



## CamillePunk

Heyyyyy Rush.


----------



## kingfunkel

decided to post a pic of myself. YOLO and all that jazz! ever decided to duck lip because I'm a cunt! ahhh pale kid problems


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Telos said:


> I claim ignorance because I'm a newb who has stuck to lurking in the WWE subforums up until this week. I'm just starting to learn about the characters on this forum and how they operate. I've seen plenty of pranks done on other forums but I wanted to give the benefit of the doubt this time. Lesson learned: never let your guard down. ~_~












All is forgiven.


----------



## BULLY

kingfunkel said:


> decided to post a pic of myself. YOLO and all that jazz! ever decided to duck lip because I'm a cunt! ahhh pale kid problems


What's wrong with your fingers


----------



## kingfunkel

BULLY said:


> What's wrong with your fingers


apparently they're fat as fuck, it must be the camera angle I think. Not sure  I'm sexy as fuck, everything is the camera's fault not me.


----------



## BULLY

kingfunkel said:


> apparently they're fat as fuck, it must be the camera angle I think. Not sure  I'm sexy as fuck, everything is the camera's fault not me.


Don't get cute wiv me sunshine

And get a 'aircut mate 

wot u fink this is


----------



## kingfunkel

BULLY said:


> Don't get cute wiv me sunshine
> 
> And get a 'aircut mate
> 
> wot u fink this is


Sunshine, I'm probably older than you! boy! 

sorry I can't cut air? 

I fink dis iz hot, swaggy!


----------



## Virgil_85

CamillePunk said:


> Nah you have to write the lyrics to Subterranean Homesick Blues. Any spelling/grammar mistakes and I make a rant.


Subterranean Homesick Alien > Subterranean Homesick Blues


----------



## BULLY

I'm just uptight... uptight


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Rush said:


> :suarez1


Cmon Rush. What's with the 2 seconds of silence book-ending your statement? 

Editing etiquette :jeter


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DAT ACCENT :mark:


----------



## Dunk20

BULLY said:


> What's wrong with your fingers


I was going to ask the same question :shocked:


----------



## Rush

Hank Scorpio said:


> Cmon Rush. What's with the 2 seconds of silence book-ending your statement?
> 
> Editing etiquette :jeter


He needed time for it to settle in. 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DAT ACCENT :mark:


:connery2


----------



## haribo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn Haribo, fooled again? :troll
> 
> Nah I'm only playing :lol


----------



## just1988

*I can't believe people on WF know who purple aki is, wow.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Rus, I'm going to set up a Youtube account and make videos calling you a cunt in my fine ass accent. Fucker.


----------



## Kenzhaze

I just woke up so i'm gonna look like shit.. Oh and I'm not writing about being your sex slave... Just your name


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

.


----------



## Kenzhaze

Purple Aki said:


> Boss.
> 
> Straight in to my wank bank that goes.



Um... what does that mean? 

Oh and finding out what your name means had scared me shitless...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

.


----------



## Kenzhaze

Purple Aki said:


> Gizza squeeze of ya bicep, girl.


:faint:


----------



## Andre

Kenzhaze said:


> Um... what does that mean?
> 
> Oh and finding out what your name means had scared me shitless...


Can just imagine your face when you googled that :lmao

Now type in the first one, lol.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

.


----------



## Andre

I've already notified the police Mozza, nobody deserves to get double teamed by Liverpool's two most notorious sex fiends.


----------



## Humph

I jumped on the instagram bandwagon tonight, first picture I've put up of me on here.


----------



## HeatWave

Yall got Kenzhaze posting a pic with a user's name on it?..Yall won


----------



## Kenzhaze

HeatWave said:


> Yall got Kenzhaze posting a pic with a user's name on it?..Yall won


Hahaha imagine how I feel? No really guys, I'm not a troll.


----------



## CamillePunk

Virgil_85 said:


> Subterranean Homesick Alien > Subterranean Homesick Blues


:lmao Radiohead. Gtfo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Good penmanship


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

fake.


----------



## Dunk20

Kenzhaze said:


> I just woke up so i'm gonna look like shit.. Oh and I'm not writing about being your sex slave... Just your name


Fake.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Purple Aki said:


> It's official, I've won the internet.


Which font on photoshop do you think that is? :troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

fakee


----------



## Dunk20

Purple Aki said:


> I have Photoshop open right now testing them all..


He forgot to "clean the edges", and nobody would make the effort of printing a sheet of paper when its easier and looks more real with hand writing. Also, there is the fact that in the first picture she is latina and in this one she is regular blonde. Probably Mystical in disguise.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

fakeee


----------



## HeatWave

Kenzhaze said:


> Hahaha imagine how I feel? No really guys, I'm not a troll.


Should've never done it..oh well...


----------



## Dunk20

Kenzhaze said:


> Wearing my favorite shirt today... :cheer:cheer


Just to comoare in the same page


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Purple Aki said:


> Only one way to prove it's legit.
> 
> *PM a picture of your boobs with Purple Aki written on the chest.*


That's the right idea. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Kenzhaze

Why is it so hard to believe that it's me? Because i'm a girl? Well if anybody needs more proof then just pm me and ask but really. what's the point of posted fake pictures? Like anyone cares what people look like lol.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

It's very well known what I do around here. 

I investigate all possible traps for my bros.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Kenzhaze said:


> Why is it so hard to believe that it's me? Because i'm a girl? Well if anybody needs more proof then just pm me and ask but really. what's the point of posted fake pictures? Like anyone cares what people look like lol.


Aki, get it done.


----------



## HeatWave

Kenzhaze said:


> just pm me and ask





HeatWave said:


> Be honest ppl, how many have sent Kenzhaze a PM(or 5) ever since that pic was posted?


ooooooh..now we getting somewhere


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

fakeee


----------



## Samoon

Dunk20 said:


> He forgot to "clean the edges", and nobody would make the effort of printing a sheet of paper when its easier and looks more real with hand writing. Also, there is the fact that in the first picture she is latina and in this one she is regular blonde. *Probably Mystical in disguise.*


I really doubt it.



Kenzhaze said:


> Why is it so hard to believe that it's me? Because i'm a girl? Well if anybody needs more proof then just pm me and ask but really. what's the point of posted fake pictures? Like anyone cares what people look like lol.


I think it is because some users on here posted pictures which were proven to be fake.


----------



## DualShock

I know that every girl looks a little bit different without make-up but for me it looks like two completely different girls


----------



## Lawls

Walter White on top of the Iron Throne


----------



## Bullseye

Kenzhaze said:


> I just woke up so i'm gonna look like shit.. Oh and I'm not writing about being your sex slave... Just your name


You're doing it wrong.

"sXe is a cunt" is the only valid evidence. Also, nice photoshop font.


----------



## BULLY

Kenzhaze said:


>


Seems legit to me


----------



## Bullseye

Yeah that's legit


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Kenzhaze said:


> Wearing my favorite shirt today... :cheer:cheer





Kenzhaze said:


> I just woke up so i'm gonna look like shit.. Oh and I'm not writing about being your sex slave... Just your name




:lmao


Don't give me this shit that you look different because you have no make up on.

You don't even have the same hair or facial features as the girl you were pretending to be. You don't look like a fat ass or anything but that girl was clearly a little smaller built than you. That girl also looks like she might be mixed. You look like a regular white girl.

You can't fool other bitches. We know when a girl is lying.


Take a picture in that same bathroom with that shirt on and a sign that says 'fuck you, Cat'.


----------



## The One

Oh god.


----------



## Virgil_85

Y'all get _really_ aggressive about the whole prove-you-really-have-boobs thing.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Don't give me this shit that you look different because you have no make up on.
> 
> You don't even have the same hair or facial features as the girl you were pretending to be. You don't look like a fat ass or anything but that girl was clearly a little smaller built than you. That girl also looks like she might be mixed. You look like a regular white girl.
> 
> You can't fool other bitches. We know when a girl is lying.
> 
> 
> Take a picture in that same bathroom with that shirt on and a sign that says 'fuck you, Cat'.


Grow up, you cretin.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

uh oh, here come da white knights of da forum.


:clay


----------



## HeatWave

You know you're ugly when you post a pic and nobody on here is asking for more proof :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993

Indeed.


----------



## BULLY

Yeah1993 said:


> Indeed.


Carlito?

Is that you?


----------



## Yeah1993

GEE FIRST TIME I'VE HEARD THAT ONE :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm a touch disappointed you didn't rock a Mascarita Sagrada mask.


----------



## Yeah1993

I should get one, huh?


----------



## BULLY

Payback for your Lance Storm comment. Yeah.


----------



## Yeah1993

You win this round, Storm.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah1993 said:


> I should get one, huh?


Right now.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah1993 said:


> GEE FIRST TIME I'VE HEARD THAT ONE :side:


ANDRE THE GIANT CIRCA 1981 AKA BEST IN THE WORLD ANDRE IS THAT YOU?


----------



## tgmiveld

I would say I am the best looking lad on the forum, I have been told I look like Ashton Kutcher 

http://oi47.tinypic.com/2ilewkn.jpg


----------



## Ruth

/contributiontounofficialmemes


----------



## Shazayum

you look like samwise gamgee


----------



## Obfuscation

Umm...

does he mean sXe Mav?


----------



## BULLY

That's even more creepy in visual form.

.. I like it


----------



## Bullseye

That's...unique.


----------



## Obfuscation

Guess I should revise my question and say I mean "sXe_JOY~!".

So there isn't any confusion.


----------



## BULLY

You'll have to hold up a sign showing your affection for Froot SXE

It's only fair


----------



## Kenny




----------



## NoyK

Froot :lmao


----------



## Bullseye

Not gonna happen Bully. It's against my prog...nature.


----------



## Yeah1993

I guess Froot wanted to prove he was real and 'sXe is a cunt' isn't Lollipop And Rainbows enough or something. Why he had to put the thing in his fucking mouth IDK. 

Also 'prognature' sounds like a word. It should be a word. It is now. It is.


----------



## BULLY

So technically he had SXE in his mouth


----------



## Bullseye

Is BULLY obsessed with the male sex organ?


----------



## Nov

Live in a beach town so all the schoolies from the country are down here at the moment. Went down to the pub last night to check it out. I'm the one in the black, best mate in the grey, only met the guy in the middle that night.


----------



## BULLY

sXe_JOY~! said:


> Is BULLY obsessed with the male sex organ?


"male sex organ" what are you a doctor? 

Just say penis jesus it's not a big deal we all got one

mostly


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Why are you posting pics with some lame writing on a piece of paper??? that seriously sad lol


----------



## Ruth

I actually have no idea why I put it in my mouth. Looking at too much /r/gonewild is most likely the case.


----------



## NoyK

Froot said:


> Don't know why I put it in my mouth. Looking at too much /r/gonewild is most likely the case.


You gotta lay off the sugar, Frewty.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Froot said:


> /contributiontounofficialmemes


Finally know who you look like.










BOSS


----------



## CamillePunk

:kobe No, WAGG.

Stop preying on my son by suggesting he looks like a famous movie star.


----------



## McQueen

WAGG needs to be stopped.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Y'all trippin if you really don't see it.


----------



## McQueen

WAGG i'm sorry its not nice to pick on the handicapped but I have to destroy you to save the children you will hurt in the future.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

McQueen said:


> WAGG i'm sorry its not nice to pick on the handicapped but I have to destroy you to save the children you will hurt in the future.


LOL you don't even know what I was talking about anymore, do you? Sorry McQueen but elderly abuse is straight up wrong, and nobody will fight you.


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Rush

to keep with the Christmas theme of WF, here's a pic of me last Christmas...










love that santa hat, need to go and get another seeing as i lost that one that night as i was blind drunk


----------



## Bullseye

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why are you posting pics with some lame writing on a piece of paper??? that seriously sad lol


If only this was in rants...if only.

Rus masking dem small eyes


----------



## That Guy

a few nights ago at the base, im on the right


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## blur

^ why post a picture of yourself half naked showing off your abs to a board that's regularly visited by men? fucking ****


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

blur said:


> ^ why post a picture of yourself half naked showing off your abs to a board that's regularly visited by men? fucking ****


You can see my face, right? You are in wrestling forum and you are disturbed by a half naked "man".


----------



## 777

There aren't a whole lotta pics of me in this world. But I spend enough time here and I've been peeping all you guys' pics so here's me.

The second is me telling the fine folks of Wrestling Forum how I think they're number 1.


----------



## NoyK

777 said:


>


:heis :walt


----------



## AWESOM-O

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


8/10


----------



## just1988

*HO HO HO*


----------



## Ruth

You look 40 in that picture o_o (at least when compared to the video below)


----------



## HeatWave

blur said:


> ^ why post a picture of yourself half naked showing off your abs to a board that's regularly visited by men? fucking ****


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> You can see my face, right?


Sadly.

How on earth do you have such a huge cranium that overshadows your entire body?

Serious question. Your head looks really awkward on your body.


----------



## Ruth

I was gonna say his abdomen looked far too thin for his own physique. Like he's had some sort of hunger neglect.

I don't really work out at all, so I don't know all the biology, but something about it seems unnatural whichever way you put it.

EDIT: Just figured out his main influence.

'Grats, you're my new favourite poster.


----------



## Cookie Monster

777 said:


> There aren't a whole lotta pics of me in this world. But I spend enough time here and I've been peeping all you guys' pics so here's me.
> 
> The second is me telling the fine folks of Wrestling Forum how I think they're number 1.


Charles. Is that you?


----------



## 777

Cookie Monster said:


> Charles. Is that you?


Lol, afraid not.


----------



## just1988

Froot said:


> You look 40 in that picture o_o (at least when compared to the video below)


*Maybe it's the naff job I did with the face paint, we went out as zombie santa's on Halloween. I just wore a red sweater, put a santa hat on and rubbed a few coloured paints on my face.*


----------



## Ruth

Really? I thought it had something to do with the quality of the camera and/or lighting in the photo, making your hair and eyebrows look significantly greyer.


----------



## Nightingale

The Picture of the dude with the small waist is just a camera angle, when twisting your shoulders and torso towards the camera whilst you twist your hips away gives you a smaller waist. Nice Abs though. (Y)


----------



## scrilla




----------



## Ruth

Shit; get your sophisticated profiles on, we've got a celebrity among us.


----------



## Snowman

AWESOM-O said:


> 8/10


Dafuq?

Have you seen the pointyness of them elbows! 2/11. Would not bang


----------



## Cookie Monster

777 said:


> Lol, afraid not.


Just because of that beard you're my new favouritest poster.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


>


LMAO holy fuck, absolutely hilarious.


----------



## MrMister

Ah cool so he's Russian.


----------



## Obfuscation

That explains why 777 has the love for the OLD SCHOOL of rasslin.

Funny, b/c I do to, but I'm only 22 and look like I'm 16.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## TheCelticRebel

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


>


The first thing that popped in my mind when I saw that picture was that fucker looked Russian. Slavic features never lie.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

TheCelticRebel said:


> The first thing that popped in my mind when I saw that picture was that fucker looked Russian. Slavic features never lie.












I am not russian, blind dumbfuck. I can't believe that i upset, so many people with this picture. You made my day with the google thing. LMAO


----------



## Rush

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> I am not russian, blind dumbfuck. I can't believe that i upset, so many people with this picture. You made my day with the google thing. LMAO


yes, you're not russian. The guy in the pictures probably is. No one is getting upset about it, moreso amused at how pathetic you are ique2


----------



## Samoon

So he is fake?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

_I can't believe that i had to do this, because of some fatass nerds._








_Now, shut the fuck up! _ :Rock2


----------



## Cookie Monster

I can't actually see the pic.


----------



## Ruth

It's either a temporary image host, or they're not supposed to be shown on other sites under the site's regulations.

Snap a picture, save it, Imgur/Imageshack/Photobucket, and then post the link here. It's not hard.


----------



## scrilla

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> _I can't believe that i had to do this, because of some fatass nerds._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Now, shut the fuck up! _ :Rock2


gotten to


----------



## DualShock

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> _I can't believe that i had to do this, because of some fatass nerds._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Now, shut the fuck up! _ :Rock2


You only proved that you must be an ugly motherfucker who hates himself because of his looks if you had to post a fake picture of a guy with a trained body to get compliments.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

DualShock said:


> You only proved that you must be an ugly motherfucker who hates himself because of his looks if you had to post a fake picture of *a guy with a trained body* to get compliments.


Evidence 1








Evidence 2









:show


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Get a haircut and clean your room, you tramp.


----------



## Gandhi

DualShock said:


> You only proved that you must be an ugly motherfucker who hates himself because of his looks if you had to post a fake picture of a guy with a trained body to get compliments.





Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> That was enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the people who still don't believe


Fucking rofl.



Purple Aki said:


> Get a haircut and clean your room, you tramp.


----------



## NeyNey

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Evidence 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :show


Touché. :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Your bed sucks ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL @ him doing the same pose in the proof.


----------



## Shazayum

your body does look kind of weird but im not gonna lie its 500 times better than mine


----------



## scrilla

are you Bulgarian


if not your welcome for informing you of an impersonator. if you are then don't feel violated i've been reverse image searching e.o since CM Skittle's exposure.


----------



## The One

I wanna see scrilla's pic,


----------



## scrilla




----------



## The One

The pic is x'd out. Yeah.


----------



## Shazayum

ive seen scrilla. hes a bald mexican guy in his 20s


----------



## ADC

Wow, i'm the hottest guy on these forums.


----------



## NoyK

ADC said:


> Wow, i'm the hottest guy on these forums.


----------



## AWESOM-O

NoyK said:


>


4/10


----------



## DualShock

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Evidence 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DualShock said:


>


Are you saying that it's shopped, my ni**a? :side:


----------



## DualShock

jingle_SWAG said:


> Are you saying that it's shopped, my ni**a? :side:


Nah, and the guy knows that it was a joke (I sent him already a green rep)
Somebody had to be this guy and why shouldn't be a member on a wrestlingforum

Although I feel pretty gay now for sending somebody a green rep because he posted a pic of his naked body:steebiej


----------



## HeatWave

jingle_SWAG said:


> LOL @ him doing the same pose in the proof.


Chill, I think that's his normal stance...


----------



## Magic

:lmao at people losing for once when trying to expose a fake.


----------



## scrilla

shut up or i'll expose you magic


----------



## CamillePunk

scrilla obviously thought that guy was too hot for this forum. What a ****.


----------



## scrilla

definitely.:yum:


----------



## Shazayum

:yum: mmm mickie james and that lickable fuckable munchable lunchable ass mmmmm :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Gandhi

There's no shame in being a hetero dude that admits guys like Holyman have good bodies,Are all chicks who tell each other they look sexy all lesbians/bisexuals? No.


----------



## CamillePunk

Ghandi obviously not familiar with my post history.


----------



## HeatWave

Gandhi said:


> Are all chicks who tell each other they look sexy all lesbians/bisexuals? No.


No, but they sure like to play like they are


----------



## Gandhi

CamillePunk said:


> Ghandi obviously not familiar with my post history.


Why would I be? :StephenA2



HeatWave said:


> No, but they sure like to play like they are


No,Those are just attention whores.


----------



## CamillePunk

Because you fucking love me and everything I stand for.


----------



## Gandhi

CamillePunk said:


> Because you fucking love me and everything I stand for.


----------



## The One




----------



## blur

:lmao That Blakeman guy's so scared to lose his online reputation.


----------



## IJ




----------



## Gandhi

blur said:


> :lmao That Blakeman guy's so scared to lose his online reputation.


Or maybe he thought it'd be hilarious if he made the people who accused him of being a lair look like clowns,Just a thought.


----------



## IJ

Gandhi said:


> Or maybe he thought it'd be hilarious if he made the people who accused him of being a lair look like clowns,Just a thought.


I don't think anyone accused him of being a "lair".


----------



## blur

Gandhi said:


> Or maybe he thought it'd be hilarious if he made the people who accused him of being a lair look like clowns,Just a thought.



Yea we wouldn't have been able to recognize him with a picture of his body.


----------



## Gandhi

ONIFClaus said:


> I don't think anyone accused him of being a "lair".


Really?



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> yes, you're not russian. The guy in the pictures probably is. No one is getting upset about it, moreso amused at how pathetic you are ique2





DualShock said:


> You only proved that you must be an ugly motherfucker who hates himself because of his looks if you had to post a fake picture of a guy with a trained body to get compliments.


Its sad how most people online always assume other online users are always ugly runts.



blur said:


> Yea we wouldn't have been able to recognize him with a picture of his body.


Lol why are you irritated about it? Its not like he posted an image of his balls or something,Relax.


----------



## HeatWave

Wasn't like it was a good lookin chick askin for a proof pic...Don't know why he thought yall was worthy of additional evidence..


----------



## IJ

Gandhi said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sad how most people online always assume other online users are always ugly runts.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol why are you irritated about it? Its not like he posted an image of his balls or something,Relax.


I was trying to be a smartass grammar policeman but apparently you didn't catch on so I've failed.


----------



## HitMark

Are Roddy aunty and gothic Bohemian related? Are they mother and daughter?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I look NOTHING like her.


OMG TWO GIRLS HAVE BLACK HAIR AND GLASSES, THEY MUST BE RELATED


----------



## Kenny

i'm on the right


----------



## Obfuscation

Looking like a BOSS, Kenny.

JOY


----------



## HitMark

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> I look NOTHING like her.
> 
> 
> OMG TWO GIRLS HAVE BLACK HAIR AND GLASSES, THEY MUST BE RELATED


Well in the only picture I can see of you, your features look similar to hers.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Its a little old. But Ya'll gonna have to deal with that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

No one would have known it was old if you didn't share that information.


----------



## Coffey

Hosting died on my previous pictures, so here's two different ones, from two things you'll never see again: me clean shaven & my terrible Lemmy Kilmister phase.


----------



## Death Rider

Out in reflex for a couple of my friends birthdays


----------



## NoyK

God damn Walk-in, you look like 10 years younger when you shave.


----------



## Ring




----------



## Coffey

NoyK said:


> God damn Walk-in, you look like 10 years younger when you shave.


Yeah, sometimes I still get carded if I shave too. It's crazy.


----------



## DTJ

A few from our indoor league last year for Ultimate frisbee.



















I'm #23.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

You playing ultimate frisbee? Never tired that tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation

I want to join an Ultimate Frisbee league. I was pretty boss at it back in middle school.

or FROLF. George Costanza approves. Which means I do too.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

ultimate frisbee is the shit. really the only sport I ever played on a real team, like with jerseys and matches. BJJ doesn't count to me. I couldn't pancake catch a frisbee to save my life however, don't understand why. I could snatch a 1000 mph frisbee though with 1 hand. : I used to be the guy who pulled each kick-off, don't want to brag.


----------



## Dunk20

Deck the skyfalls said:


> ultimate frisbee is the shit. really the only sport I ever played on a real team, like with jerseys and matches. BJJ doesn't count to me. I couldn't pancake catch a frisbee to save my life however, don't understand why. I could snatch a 1000 mph frisbee though with 1 hand. : [*]I used to be the guy* who pulled each kick-off, don't want to brag.


I don't get it. Are you, or are you not a girl? Are you pulling a Samantha on us?


----------



## Samoon

Dunk20 said:


> I don't get it. Are you, or are you not a girl? Are you pulling a Samantha on us?


:lmao


----------



## DTJ

Frisbee is great. I can't do the pulls worth shit, I don't have good enough of a backhand for that; but when I go to the pickup around here I try and forehand pull to make it roll =]. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Coffey

PsychedelicStacey said:


>


All joking aside, this chick is really fucking cute.

How *YOU* doin'?


----------



## Headliner

Walk-In thirsty. :ti


----------



## Coffey

Very.


----------



## StarJupes

Walk-In said:


> Yeah, sometimes I still get carded if I shave too. It's crazy.


ha same. i can't even really grow any facial hair except sideburns and neckbeard (use beard loosely) but if I do shave it off just takes years off of me.


----------



## Headliner

You want to rub your mustache against her hair.


----------



## Ruth

PsychedelicStacey said:


> -


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

stacey still being quoted on her picture even though she posted 3 months ago



:damn


----------



## Cookie Monster

Stacey.


----------



## Ruth

TheAverageGuy said:


> stacey still being quoted on her picture even though she posted 3 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> :damn


I swear I had been putting off that video as a reply to the picture for moths. Someone just brought it up again 

OH, also, I realised what influenced me to put the piece of paper in my mouth.


----------



## Coffey

Headliner said:


> You want to rub your mustache against her hair.


:lol 

Why you cheesin' on me? :lmao


----------



## Shazayum

Walk-In said:


> Yeah, sometimes I still get carded if I shave too. It's crazy.


I hate you. I'm 20 and I still can't grow a beard like yours.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

.


----------



## Andre

Struggling to fight the temptation to point out similarities between PsychoStacey and a section of Walk-In's sig. Still would though, had worse (Stacey that is, I'm not into lumberjacks).



Purple Aki said:


> From last nights work Christmas party. Absolutely smashed.


Fuckin warz! You look possessed.


----------



## just1988

Me and a few of the current lads at my latest Old Boy reunion, this past thursday


----------



## Nightingale

AndreBaker said:


> Struggling to fight the temptation to point out *similarities between PsychoStacey and a section of Walk-In's sig.* Still would though, had worse (Stacey that is, I'm not into lumberjacks).


Lol, the mad scientist hair, yes.


----------



## Dunk20

I have this HUGE crush with you. Beautiful.


----------



## kobra860

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for the certain members in the forum meet up thread who wanted proof im a girl


We need more proof than that. Hold up a piece of paper with your username written on it.


----------



## DualShock

just1988 said:


> Me and a few of the current lads at my latest Old Boy reunion, this past thursday


Is that Rey Mysterio without the mask on the photo?


----------



## Ruth

Beardless just1988 with brighter eyes looks like an older version of a mate from my Computing Sciences class :3


----------



## Coffey

Dunk20 said:


> I have this HUGE crush with you. Beautiful.


Don't make me take you to Thunderdome...


----------



## RRRyback

Me during my entrance:


----------



## GothicBohemian

At another forum I belong to, every year, around Christmas, people start posting holiday greetings pics of themselves. So I made my little sign for them, and was taking a couple of shots with the webcam when I thought _Hey, why not make a happy holidays sign for Wrestling Forum too!_ So I did, and yes, it's held together with duct tape. All things considered, I'm happy with it being spelled right. 

Two problems: someone was waiting very impatiently for me because we were hosting a Winter Solstice/Christmas party. I had been really enjoying the wine. Soooo....











...notice anything? Yeah, the sign is upside down. I'm told to fix my sign, so I sorta straighten it, maybe, a little bit, and...










Yeah. 

Maybe I should have kept trying but then again, this is what happens when you leave me alone with a camera after 3 glasses of wine and a beer. 












So anyway, Happy Holidays/Season's Greetings/Merry Christmas/Blessed Yule/Jolly Festivus/[whatever you're into]. My intentions were good and it's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## DoYouRealize???

You are a weird looking lady. Not that that's a bad thing, though. You look like a mouse, kinda. A cute one, though. Yeah.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Pretty dark, is there something on your head, GothicBohemian?


----------



## BULLY

Notice how the girls never hit on the guys in here?

















































There's a reason for that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Forum educate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Well, the ones that are actually females for the most part, yeah.


----------



## BULLY

Actually I told a lie just then. When I posted a picture of myself there was a girl who liked it. (Not gonna say who though)


----------



## The One

Damn WAG you always in this thread but you never even posted a pic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

My pic was posted in the chatbox, so some know what I look like. It was a horrible pic too :lol I usually compliment the pics I see or find some of them cool mainly the peeps who meet famous people in their pics, like Will. (Y)


----------



## The One

Oh really, I didn't know that.


----------



## BarackYoMama

best gift I got so far


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Actually I told a lie just then. When I posted a picture of myself there was a girl who liked it. (Not gonna say who though)


----------



## Stax Classic

jingle_SWAG said:


> My pic was posted in the chatbox, so some know what I look like. It was a horrible pic too :lol I usually compliment the pics I see or find some of them cool mainly the peeps who meet famous people in their pics, like Will. (Y)


Like a _skinny_ Uerkel with a mustache :lmao


----------



## Gandhi

GothicBohemian is actually pretty cute.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> Like a _skinny_ Uerkel with a mustache :lmao


GTFO thou. :gun:


----------



## Asenath

Priceless Blaze said:


> best gift I got so far


Where did you get your Dr. Pepper pjs? And do they come in women's sizes? My sister will need a pair _immediately_.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Asenath said:


> Where did you get your Dr. Pepper pjs? And do they come in women's sizes? My sister will need a pair _immediately_.


I got no idea lol was another Christmas gift I got but I think maybe Walmart is where they got them, and possibly. If you order online I think the dr pepper site sells them


----------



## Ruth

DoYouRealize??? said:


> You are a weird looking lady. Not that that's a bad thing, though. *You look like a mouse, kinda. A cute one, though.* Yeah.












<3


----------



## NeyNey

Froot said:


> <3










<3


----------



## BULLY

NeyNey said:


> <3


Chip n Dale Rescue rangers!

I remember watching that when I was a kid.


----------



## NeyNey

BULLY said:


> I remember watching that when I was a kid.


Yeah! (Y)



Spoiler: German intro











:bateman


----------



## rikers10

ME and my girlfriend before my nieces christening


----------



## Dunk20

She is a keeper. Lucky dude.


----------



## will94

I couldn't resist a picture of me with Black Santa at work lol


----------



## sXeCalli

My attempt at facial hair.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## That Guy

Don't remember if I posted this before, it's pretty old but still,like it. Sunrise out in the middle of nowhere training.


----------



## Chad Allen

Im having second thoughts about this lol. I just know someones gonna say i look older than 19


----------



## Dunk20

WTF352 said:


> Im having second thoughts about this lol. I just know someones gonna say i look older than 19


and that would be bad because...?


----------



## Chad Allen

Anybody know how to post a pic on here by mobile?


----------



## Chad Allen

Aight motherfuckers the new sig picture is me so take a quick look blah blah................and sense you saw,my face time to change the shit back


----------



## Yeah1993

WTF352 said:


> Im having second thoughts about this lol. I just know someones gonna say i look older than 19


When I was 17 and moved to a new school, which was a 'senior college' where people of any age past 16 could attend, I asked people how old they thought I was. Most said 21.


----------



## Timber Timbre

Did this on the older thread, figured i'd update with something recent.










Not sure what gives with the lack of smiling, probably all the stupid 21/12/12 references I had to scroll through on my Facebook feed that day. heh.










even more recent.


----------



## HoHo

Do I really look like a Chia Pet lol.


----------



## blur

Is that the yellow Punk shirt?


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## NeyNey

ho ho inc said:


> Do I really look like a Chia Pet lol.


The bag in the background fucking scares me. 
Looks like a creepy killing robot or something.


----------



## blur

Yeah the guy does look like a typical wrestling nerd creep. 

im scarred guys


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Me (right) and my mate on my 18th birthday party. The lager was necessary after my present from him and a few other mates...

A BIG FAT STRIPPER

EDIT: Sorry MODs didn't realise tits were an issue my bad.


----------



## Virgil_85

^wut da hell?


----------



## Ruth

Do away with that second picture immediately, in compliance with the rules against nudity.


----------



## J²

And just a random picture of my view of a amusement park I went to last year from a ski-lift.


----------



## NoyK

Yes fellas', that is a *beer* I'm drinking. Had my first taste of alcohol yesterday at one of my mate's birthday party.


----------



## HitMark

congratulations


----------



## blur

looks like moose piss


----------



## NoyK

blur said:


> looks like moose piss


How do you know how it looks like? :vince2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

And the plot thickens. lol looks like you were pressured into drinking. Damn it, I missed the supposed big fat stripper pic. :lol


----------



## ConnorMCFC

swagger_ROCKS said:


> And the plot thickens. lol looks like you were pressured into drinking. *Damn it, I missed the supposed big fat stripper pic.* :lol


I don't miss it :no:


----------



## blur

LuN™;12460033 said:


> How do you know how it looks like? :vince2



cuz the rock says so





Spoiler



i would have flamed you and said something along the lines of your mother but i know i would get banned if i do that unk3


----------



## BULLY

LuN™ said:


> *Yes fellas', that is a beer I'm drinking.* Had my first taste of alcohol yesterday at one of my mate's birthday party.


We are all impressed.


----------



## Virgil_85

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn it, I missed the supposed big fat stripper pic. :lol


That's probably for the best.


----------



## therock11

Deandre Cole said:


> Well, guess I'll upload a pic.


Male boobs?


----------



## SonoShion

DEM BEWBZ. DAT TV. DAT GUN


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ConnorMCFC said:


> I don't miss it :no:





Virgil_85 said:


> That's probably for the best.


It was that bad, huh?


----------



## ConnorMCFC

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It was that bad, huh?


Mate, I was whipped with a leather belt and forced to bark like a dog and motorboat her.

Wasn't fun. All happened in front of my Mrs as well.


----------



## why

sitting and blazed


----------



## RoxyDiva

Pic deleted due to too many Gay Males on forum. Enjoy the Bret Hart photo tho


----------



## Rush

Get dat ass out of the way, i'm trying to see that other Brett Hart poster on the wall.


----------



## haribo

A webcam model? Ben, I'm going to need confirmation. :hmm:


----------



## Dunk20

Where is your ass?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

who introduces themselves Ass-first?


----------



## kopitelewis

Scrilla, what am I allowed to say in response to dat ass?


----------



## IJ

*Something smells fishy*


----------



## haribo

kopitelewis said:


> Scrilla, what am I allowed to say in response to dat ass?





TantruM said:


> *Something smells fishy*


:wilkins


----------



## IJ

*I think she put her pants on, the stench got turned down.*


----------



## scrilla

kopitelewis said:


> Scrilla, what am I allowed to say in response to dat ass?


RoxyDiva, go home and look in the mirror. kopitelewis wants you to strip naked, don't concentrate on your cookie puss. turn around and look at your backside. kopitelewis wants you to get some more tattoos. on your left butcheek kopitelewis wants you to get a big fat M & M then get a snickers, a milky way, a mounds, you can't have an almond joy because unlike you (hopefully) almond joys actually have nuts. and then on your right buttcheek this is what kopitelewis wants you to do. get a tattoo of size 15 *insert body part here* so you will have a lifetime reminder of how bad kopitelewis wants to *insert your choice here* your candy ass.


----------



## RoxyDiva

Wow very lame way to copy the rock! Its okay, trust me I understand their is a lot of gay male wrestling fans!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

wrestlingforum.com the worlds best pornsite


----------



## SonoShion

> Roxy ‏@Roxybabe723
> 
> Time for gym to work on #ThePeoplesAss


My ass is rounder than yours.


----------



## Dunk20

RoxyDiva said:


> Wow very lame way to copy the rock! Its okay, trust me I understand their is a lot of gay male wrestling fans!


I actually think you are a guy with long hair wearing girl panties. Care to attach a face to that male ass?


----------



## Death Rider

RoxyDiva said:


>


Done. Please post more pictures.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Obvious Twitter beg for followers by posting pictures of










Do the guys on your free webcam site disagree?


----------



## reDREDD

i found one of scrilla

real name, ryan genesis


----------



## BULLY

hey roxy do you work out

i do a bit of lifting too


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Your blocking the Bret poster :frustrate

EDIT: Rush :side:


----------



## Headliner

What the fuck. Keep it on twitter please. Thanks.


----------



## scrilla

Dunk20 said:


> I actually think you are a guy with long hair wearing girl panties. Care to attach a face to that male ass?


apoctalypto in a thong.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Since when did wrestlingforum have a : ) at the end? Obvious shop


----------



## The One

"she" probably is a trap.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Roxy, just pay your rent with dem tips and show these haters.


----------



## BULLY

I bet she has a 'tip' alright


----------



## RoxyDiva

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Roxy, just pay your rent with dem tips and show these haters.


Thanks...they not haterss they are just gay males... As u can read they want to see a penis. They prob lil upset a female knows more bout wrestling then them too. 

Oh and yes i make in a month what they will make in a year


----------



## SonoShion

Roxy, meet em' in RANTS.


----------



## BULLY

MEET ME IN PANTS


----------



## The One

I lol'd.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

WHOSE PHONY WHOSE FAKE


----------



## NoyK

:lmao How did I miss the start of this

RoxyDiva, quickest rising star in WF History


----------



## kopitelewis

scrilla said:


> RoxyDiva, go home and look in the mirror. kopitelewis wants you to strip naked, don't concentrate on your cookie puss. turn around and look at your backside. kopitelewis wants you to get some more tattoos. on your left butcheek kopitelewis wants you to get a big fat M & M then get a snickers, a milky way, a mounds, you can't have an almond joy because unlike you (hopefully) almond joys actually have nuts. and then on your right buttcheek this is what kopitelewis wants you to do. get a tattoo of size 15 *insert body part here* so you will have a lifetime reminder of how bad kopitelewis wants to *insert your choice here* your candy ass.


This brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## BULLY

LuN™ said:


> :lmao How did I miss this
> 
> RoxyDiva, quickest rising star in WF History


I doubt that's the only thing rising right now


----------



## Death Rider

Oh my god this roxy chick is brilliant


----------



## Headliner

WAGG you goofy fuck. I bet you got your binoculars out with the rest of your school girl rapist kit in anticipation right now.

'Roxy' where do you live?


----------



## NoyK

Where's Cat when you need her, dammit :lmao


----------



## Alim

The most interesting part about this is the fact that Rock316AE has Twitter.

Lol


----------



## SonoShion

Incoming rant within the next 24hrs, calling it.


----------



## NoyK

SonoShion said:


> Incoming rant within the next 24hrs, calling it.


She's not going to be able to see it though, which will make it 50% less interesting.


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah it needs to wait a few days


----------



## The One

LuN™ said:


> She's not going to be able to see it though, which will make it 50% less interesting.


Actually, she can.


----------



## #Mark

Alim said:


> The most interesting part about this is the fact that Rock316AE has Twitter.
> 
> Lol


Link me!


----------



## NoyK

Meant to say she can't post, won't be as entertaining. :lol



#Mark said:


> Link me!


https://twitter.com/Rock316AE


----------



## Death Rider

#Mark said:


> Link me!


Just look at the picture she posted. It has her tiwtter


----------



## SonoShion

> Rock Autism Era, III ‏@Rock316AE
> 
> @Roxybabe723 Hey boo. I'm a big fan of #ThePeoplesAss


----------



## Cookie Monster

"boo" :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Headliner said:


> WAGG you goofy fuck. I bet you got your binoculars out with the rest of your school girl rapist kit in anticipation right now.
> 
> 'Roxy' where do you live?












Who owns binoculars these days? Digital cams, yo.


----------



## Yeah1993

S'probably all a PLOY to get her more twitteres or tweetifiers or whatever the shit they are. But she has more butt-ass pics on her twitter thingy open to public tweetering people (or people like who have none o' this twitter machine stuff). Still, it's PLOY~


----------



## Death Rider




----------



## Headliner

Ignored my question. Which was a good idea because you were going to trap yourself into a lie. Then:


> Pic deleted due to too many Gay Males on forum. Enjoy the Bret Hart photo tho


Bitch you got the twitter link in your signature still. Since you didn't want to do this the easy way, we're going to do this the quiet hard way. (Non-sexual talk for you pervs)


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Are you paraphrasing the booty warrior? *


----------



## Glass Shatters

RoxyDiva said:


> Pic deleted due to too many Gay Males on forum. Enjoy the Bret Hart photo tho





RoxyDiva said:


> Wow very lame way to copy the rock! Its okay, trust me I understand their is a lot of gay male wrestling fans!


Do you even English? 

srs


----------



## Ether

GOAT troll twitter account

As in, the Rock316AE account. :lmao if anyone thinks thats real


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy shit, how fucking pathetic.


----------



## NoyK

Catalanotto said:


> Holy shit, how fucking pathetic.


_
'Do The Same!' :mark:
'Do The Same!' :mark:
'Do The Same!' :mark:_


----------



## Alim

So who's got the .jpeg? :kobe3


----------



## NoyK

Alim said:


> So who's got the .jpeg? :kobe3


Screw .jpeg, we got WEBCAM SHOWS


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Lol at Rock316AE's twitter.


----------



## Rush

tbh if i met Roxy irl i would definitely try and hit that. Has nice eyes.


----------



## Callisto

Someone message me the pics.


----------



## Death Rider

She does look good naked.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Is that scrilla behind that 316AE twitter parody? Could see him pulling it off.

:lmao @ this tweet. DEAD at the hashtag.



> Got this shit connected to my iPhone now. About to hit the gym. #FATDONTDRAW #CLANGINANDBANGIN


----------



## blur

Roxydiva is a cheap $2 whore.

Slut.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

My new fav thread (for awhile)


----------



## Rush

b/c there hasn't been a pic in a little bit...










boom. not a picture of my ass in a thong though (will save that for a rainy day)


----------



## Humph

What's your myfreecam name rush so we can all watch you tonight?


----------



## Rush

rush724>roxy723, check me out bb


----------



## CamillePunk

Rush looks like someone just stabbed him in the back right as he took the picture.


----------



## haribo

Rush said:


> boom. not a picture of my ass in a thong though


In that case


----------



## just1988

RoxyDiva said:


> Pic deleted due to too many Gay Males on forum. Enjoy the Bret Hart photo tho


*Too many gay males? No such thing, can't get enough gay males #FeedMeMore*


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Dunk20

The loves of my life.

edit: I'm the bitch in the middle.


----------



## scrilla

THUGGIN


----------



## MOX

^^ This picture of Scrilla puts me in the mood for a bowl of Sugar Puffs.

No idea why.










SUGAR PUFFIN


----------



## Obfuscation

J² said:


>


all kinds of sexy polish SWAG rocking right there.


----------



## Nov

Australia Day, back when I had a tan. Wah  Apologise for the size, no idea why it is so big.


----------



## deadman18

[/IMG]


----------



## will94

Hanging with Brandon from Hell or Highwater and Atreyu at their show this past weekend (didn't realize he was cheesing it with me until after the shot lol):









And with my best friend at our New Year's party (with one of our friends pulling a pretty sweet photobomb in the back):


----------



## Nov

Would actually be pretty interesting if everyone had their avys/sigs as themselves.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

No it would not, only attention whores do that.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## BULLY

Have you lost weight?

You don't look as fat as in your other pic


----------



## Kenny

Yes I have


----------



## Obfuscation

more kenny SWAG


----------



## BULLY

King Kenny said:


> Yes I have


Good on ya mate. Keep it up


----------



## Nov

Catalanotto said:


> No it would not, only attention whores do that.


It would be interesting though. Not that I'd do it or that I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Can't ever get pics to work right on this computer.


----------



## Yeah1993

King Kenny said:


>


BIG BOSSMAN! :mark:


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## BULLY

K.W.H. said:


> Can't ever get pics to work right on this computer.


dude what's wrong

wanna talk about it?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

BULLY said:


> dude what's wrong
> 
> wanna talk about it?


I always look like that, even when I'm happy. :


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show

Me in the middle with a few mates out on New Years Eve (Why I'm doing the peace sign I don't know)


----------



## haribo

K.W.H. said:


> Can't ever get pics to work right on this computer.
> 
> http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums...202031507_781573_1530119570_n_zpsb7cfa54d.jpg


----------



## therock11

Deandre Cole said:


> Going in the club in Atlanta to perform; I'm in the black shirt, eyes closed.


To perform what? and there are 2 people in black shirt with eyes closed witch one is you?


----------



## NoyK

New haircut/style and stuff


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TheWhole_Damn-Show said:


> Me in the middle with a few mates out on New Years Eve (Why I'm doing the peace sign I don't know)


I'm tripping out. I swear I saw Chris Jericho for a second.


----------



## therock11

LuN™ said:


> New haircut/style and stuff


Are you on a forum related to hacking? i thing i have seen you many months maybe over a year on another forum before i even joind WF.


----------



## Itzvan

SPOILER ALERT
----------


----------



## Three Dog

I dont normally throw pics of me around willy nilly but hey why the fuck not







[/IMG]


----------



## Apocalypto

Mclovin it said:


>


Look at the outcast at the far right of the photo trying to fit into the picture uninvited. :yodawg


----------



## Apocalypto

Deandre Cole said:


> Going in the club in Atlanta to perform; I'm in the black shirt, eyes closed.


Eyes are not closed. You're just checking that dude ass. Care to elaborate on that?


----------



## Death Rider

Apocalypto said:


> Look at the outcast at the far right of the photo trying to fit into the picture uninvited. :yodawg


----------



## NoyK

therock11 said:


> Are you on a forum related to hacking? i thing i have seen you many months maybe over a year on another forum before i even joind WF.


Dafuq, no.


----------



## Apocalypto

Mclovin it said:


>


Why is that emo queef wearing a fucking Iron Maiden shirt?


----------



## Virgil_85

Apocalypto said:


> Eyes are not closed. You're just checking that dude ass.


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Death Rider

Apocalypto said:


> Why is that emo queef wearing a fucking Iron Maiden shirt?


Hmm because he is an iron madien fan


----------



## HEELKris

Apocalypto said:


> Look at the outcast at the far right of the photo trying to fit into the picture uninvited. :yodawg


:lol


----------



## DualShock

Apocalypto said:


> Look at the outcast at the far right of the photo trying to fit into the picture uninvited. :yodawg





Mclovin it said:


>


:kenny
What was the point of posting that second photo? You care so much what other people say that you need to post the second picture to prove that you are sometimes in the middle of a photo :lol


----------



## That Guy

A few stuff on the bus on the way back home with my army bud.


----------



## Karma101

Modern nerds just aren't nerdy enough, they need to start fulfilling their stereotype.


----------



## blur

therock11 said:


> Are you on a forum related to hacking? i thing i have seen you many months maybe over a year on another forum before i even joind WF.



he is more known for his original username, BULLY'S COCKSLURPER, he had dark times on the forum and wandered in the wrong streets that lead to him whoring himself out, later he announced that he was going to rehab and became a member of FORUM ANONYMOUS group. 

he cleaned himself up and chose a username that is revered and respected by the majority of the society wrestling forum. dark days are over.

#respectLuN


----------



## Death Rider

DualShock said:


> :kenny
> What was the point of posting that second photo? You care so much what other people say that you need to post the second picture to prove that you are sometimes in the middle of a photo :lol


:kenny I posted that photo as I was laughing in it as a way to mock him. My god some people on these site need everything fucking spelled out for them.


----------



## Tarfu

What's with all these girly group pics featuring guys? Especially with your heads together like that. Shit's fucking absurd.


----------



## DualShock

Mclovin it said:


> :kenny I posted that photo as I was laughing in it as a way to mock him. My god some people on these site need everything fucking spelled out for them.


You could just post the same photo again because you laughed on that one too. Apocalypto posted how you tried to fit in uninvited and you posted as response a picture with a guy where you have fun drinking like "look at me I have friends. Whatcha gonna do now". Really weak


----------



## Death Rider

Um no I was not laughing :kenny. Clearly you need my glasses 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DualShock

Mclovin it said:


> Um no I was not laughing :kenny. Clearly you need my glasses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


You smiled on the first photo and it could be used very well again as response. What about the picture you had in your sig, you laughed even more in that one. It looked really like Apocalypto posted "look at the outcast trying to fit in" and you responded with "Look I have friends. Who's the outcast now?".
That's like somebody telling me that I have no life and I post this as response because I laugh in that photo


----------



## Death Rider

:kenny you take everything way too fucking serious. I posted it as a joke Jesus fucking Christ. It was jokey response. Lighten up for fucks sake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider

Also learn the difference between smiling and laughing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DualShock

Mclovin it said:


> :kenny you take everything way too fucking serious. I posted it as a joke Jesus fucking Christ. It was jokey response. Lighten up for fucks sake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


I don't need to lighten up because I didn't took something serious anyway, I'm neutral in your and Apocalyptos conversation. I just say you should not care what other people say. It was a jockey response but with a lot of special effects in that photo, for example that you drink beer with your friends and are not an outcast.
I mean you even admitted earlier voluntary that you are a virgin. Nothing wrong with that and it's your choice, I will not mock you for that. But when someone calls you a virgin in rants the last thing you do is replying "yes I am one". You bury yourself constantly on a weekly basis


----------



## Death Rider

It is the most recent photo I had of me laughing and took 2 seconds to post. And I bury myself calling myself a virgin? Yeah because it is such a big deal I am a virgin :kenny. There is nothing wrong with being a virgin and quite frankly if that is the only insult someone has to wind me up then they have a weak argument. 

You are taking stuff way too seriously. It was jokey response you are the only one looking so deep into it


----------



## NoyK

Some people here are really not respecting this rule. This isn't Rants.



MrMister said:


> Same rules as always. *No making fun of people in here*.


Cool pics btw, Peep. (Y)


----------



## Apocalypto

Virgil_85 said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Not at all.

-George Costanza


----------



## DualShock

LuN™ said:


> Some people here are really not respecting this rule. This isn't Rants.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pics btw, Peep. (Y)


I never made fun of his looks or lifestyle. I just told him he should stop being so naive on the internet


----------



## HEELKris

this thread should be moved to rants.


----------



## Death Rider

What the whole picture thread because Dual is taking a jokey post way too seriously? No thanks lol. And thank you Noyk


----------



## MOX

Possibly my favourite ever picture of me, taken a good 7 or 8 years ago, it's all about the pink rubber dingy:










Screenshot from a short film me and some pals made about gunfighters, maybe two years ago now:


----------



## BULLY

Anark said:


> Possibly my favourite ever picture of me, taken a good 7 or 8 years ago, it's all about the pink rubber dingy:


Cumshop!


----------



## MOX

Ain't holding a pink rubber dingy enough?


----------



## BULLY

Would have topped it off nicely.

Anyway since we're posting old photos


----------



## MOX

From the same party as the pink rubber dingy pic:


----------



## Three Dog

one of me and my girlfriend from about 3 maybe 4 months ago


----------



## Three Dog

damn that turned out big... oh well lol


----------



## just1988

scrilla said:


> THUGGIN


*You look like Bubs' crack head pal off The Wire's first few seasons.*


----------



## BULLY

resized it for you. just replace it with this one


----------



## Three Dog

BULLY said:


> resized it for you. just replace it with this one


haha thanks buddy!


----------



## NoyK

I swear if you didn't tell me BULLY, I wouldn't have known that was you, especially in the third pic. 
God damn, you changed.


----------



## BULLY

LuN™ said:


> I swear if you didn't tell me BULLY, I wouldn't have known that was you, especially in the third pic.
> God damn, you changed.


Yeah those pics are quite old, especially the third one.

Father time catches up with us all eventually.


----------



## Vader

This is the first instagram picture I've done, mainly as I can't be bothered ever using it. For those wondering (none of you!) it was taken at the request of someone who said "I want a picture of you exactly how you are now", which I presumed didn't mean with my cock out. I'd been awake about 5 minutes which sums a few things up.


----------



## blur

bully take modern pictures you bulldozer looking christian


----------



## BULLY

I've only posted about 10 recent pics unk2

Where's yours?


----------



## MOX

BULLY said:


> Yeah those pics are quite old, especially the third one.
> 
> Father time catches up with us all eventually.


Yeah, I've put on a fair bit of weight recently and I do look quite different to how I did a few years ago. Some recent pictures of me when I went to a wedding in December just look odd as I have this chubby cheeks thing going on now. Was pretty skinny my whole life so I look kinda weird now.

Dunno if I could pull off the pink rubber dingy look again.



Vader13 said:


>


The beard never ends!

Shaved mine off recently. I miss it.


----------



## LovelyElle890

Was hesitant about posting with some of the comments but here goes nothing... this was before I got a new phone with a better camera.


----------



## Vader

Haha although it looks like it joins, there is no hair above that bit on my chest that is showing. I tend to shave any hair that grows on my neck as it looks pretty terrible.


----------



## blur

@lovelyelle


----------



## LovelyElle890

blur said:


> @lovelyelle


???


----------



## BULLY

Anark said:


> Yeah, I've put on a fair bit of weight recently and I do look quite different to how I did a few years ago. Some recent pictures of me when I went to a wedding in December just look odd as I have this chubby cheeks thing going on now. Was pretty skinny my whole life so I look kinda weird now.
> 
> Dunno if I could pull off the pink rubber dingy look again.
> 
> 
> 
> The beard never ends!
> 
> Shaved mine off recently. I miss it.


Put on a bit of weight over the christmas break but I seem to be losing it now.

I never had to worry it up until a few years ago. I think after a while your body just goes, fuck this


----------



## MOX

Vader13 said:


> Haha although it looks like it joins, there is no hair above that bit on my chest that is showing. I tend to shave any hair that grows on my neck as it looks pretty terrible.


I shave my neck too when I have my winter beard. I never used to, just let it grow wild, but my gf bought me an electric shaver so I took the hint and keep it trimmed now, when it's there at all.

@Bully, exactly the same. Didn't matter what I ate, never put on a gram. Oh how things change.


----------



## blur

LovelyElle890 said:


> ???



are you Loreal Stanley?


----------



## NoyK

LovelyElle890 said:


> ???


You see, young *blur* here is just posting what he would like to see from you in a very witty manner. Although considered a act of utter desperation to please his self, you gotta' admit he's got some smooth moves.


----------



## LovelyElle890

blur said:


> are you Loreal Stanley?


Yep.


----------



## blur

@cockslurper

take notes son


@loreal

can i have ur autograph?


----------



## LovelyElle890

blur said:


> @cockslurper
> 
> take notes son
> 
> 
> @loreal
> 
> can i have ur autograph?


Why do you need that? I am not famous. It is just that my father thought it was smart to name me after a haircare product line. Lol.


----------



## BULLY

LovelyElle890 said:


> Why do you need that? I am not famous. It is just that my father thought it was smart to name me after a haircare product line. Lol.


Because you're worth it


----------



## blur

is revlon your worst enemy?


----------



## LovelyElle890

BULLY said:


> Because you're worth it


Fantastic. :


----------



## BULLY

meet me in pm.


----------



## blur

bully dont be so selfish, share


----------



## LovelyElle890

BULLY said:


> meet me in pm.


You want to meet blur in pm? :hayden3


----------



## BULLY

:cole1


----------



## LovelyElle890

BULLY said:


> :cole1


Just kidding. As a man, you should take the initiative and send me a message first.

:angel


----------



## BULLY

Okay :cool2


----------



## therock11

blur said:


> he is more known for his original username, BULLY'S COCKSLURPER, he had dark times on the forum and wandered in the wrong streets that lead to him whoring himself out, later he announced that he was going to rehab and became a member of FORUM ANONYMOUS group.
> 
> he cleaned himself up and chose a username that is revered and respected by the majority of the society wrestling forum. dark days are over.
> 
> #respectLuN


Is this all true? or you were being sarcastic? and also i am pretty sure i have seen him before on a forum related to hacking.


----------



## therock11

DualShock said:


> *I never made fun of his looks or lifestyle*. I just told him he should stop being so naive on the internet


You think either your so smart or we are so dumb :kobe


----------



## Virgil_85

Bully, your sig is both mesmorising and intriguing.


----------



## Tarfu

Virgil_85 said:


> Bully, your sig is both mesmorising and intriguing.


Oh. Ya wud. Wuddentcha?


----------



## King Trips

INB4 Skinny little bitch insults :lol

FUCK YOU GUYS !


----------



## Rush

jesus christ. bench press something, your chest is tiny.


----------



## King Trips

FUCK YOU :lol

Knew that was coming. Fuckers.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

DO YOU EVEN LIFT???


----------



## King Trips

LEAVE THE GINGER ALONE    .


----------



## BULLY

Flexing on a wrestling forum full of mostly guys? Who would do that?

........oh yeah. :$


----------



## King Trips

Long ways to go before I reach DEM BULLY standards. Completely cool with it since I used to be over 200 pounds of pure fat, I think a person is more eager to take shirtless pictures after something like that :lol

(anyone who was EVER fat can attest to this :lol )


----------



## Yeah1993

That's not really skinny. Just looks it next to Scott STEINER.


----------



## King Trips

Yeah1993 said:


> That's not really skinny. Just looks it next to Scott STEINER.


Hmmmmmmm..........










A year ago :steiner


----------



## BULLY

His forearms are about the size of your legs lol


----------



## King Trips

EVERYBODY was afraid of him because he sits there all quiet and shit and is more of a reserved type than alot of the other guys I met. Got some pics with Colt Cabana and Roddy Piper at that show too. Asked Colt if Steiner knew about the cartoon he did and Colt told me "Oh he has no idea. I'm actually afraid somebody's going to bring that up to him and he'll break me in half right here".


----------



## LovelyElle890

Bully and blur are cool. Blur, never break kayfabe and call me by my real name again unless it is in private messages. (Y)


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Me a couple months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo

The Chia Pet all he has to say is Cowabunga lol.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Me and my mate Nathan, I'm on the right.


----------



## Honey Bucket

This pic is about 4-5 years old playing in one of my old bands. I now have a skinhead because my hair started to say bye bye shortly afterwards.


----------



## Rawbar

Here's a picture of my 'kids,' On the top, l-r; Miss Kitty and Gracie; Second Tier: L-R, Lucky, Simba, Sandy, Callie, Tanner and Butterscotch..


----------



## Rawbar

My bad; didn't know the phot would explode so much.... My apologies


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!




----------



## The One

Rawbar said:


> Here's a picture of my 'kids,' On the top, l-r; Miss Kitty and Gracie; Second Tier: L-R, Lucky, Simba, Sandy, Callie, Tanner and Butterscotch..


Nice Cats!


----------



## Rawbar

Danny 310 said:


> Nice Cats!


Thanks!  Their 'Momma' love them


----------



## Dunk20

I have two cats and one dog but I live in an apartament. If I had an house I would have a lot more animals.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

I couldn't get it right before on the mobile, but here it is














Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I'd let that chocolate melt in my mouth.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Catalanotto said:


> I'd let that chocolate melt in my mouth.


Thank you, you make me blush 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster

Thought we had David Haye on the site for a second


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Lol I wish I was built like him, I'm about to start working back out just cuz of this comment. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IJ

On the way to one of my games in Pittsburgh back in November I believe.


----------



## The One

Are those Beats by Dre?


----------



## IJ

Danny 310 said:


> Are those Beats by Dre?


yes. i got the oppurtunity to buy them for a great price so i pulled the trigger.


----------



## The One

TantruM said:


> yes. i got the oppurtunity to buy them for a great price so i pulled the trigger.


Swag.


----------



## IJ

Danny 310 said:


> Swag.


that's my team nickname. if not then they call me "swagster". kind of annoying honestly but i guess it's better than something else.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Another recent one of me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I has electra


----------



## IJ

^ok

i'd quote you but i don't want to take up half the bandwidth on the website.


----------



## I_Was_Awesome

too many creeps sending pm's


----------



## blur

holy crap a girl.

guys act normal. don't scare it away.


----------



## IJ

Whenever I see pugs now it reminds me of Men in Black.

Can yours talk also?


----------



## blur

i said act normal not awkward ...


----------



## IJ

blur said:


> i said act normal not awkward ...


trying is all that counts eh?

:lmao


----------



## blur

we still got a shot if you shut up


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

U_Are_Awesome 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Virgil_85

TantruM said:


> Whenever I see pugs now it reminds me of Men in Black.
> 
> Can yours talk also?


Men in Black was the first thing I thought of also.


----------



## McQueen

Pretty girls with ugly dogs. Never fails lol.


----------



## IJ

blur said:


> we still got a shot if you shut up


With your personality you wouldn't have a shot if you were Channing Tatum's twin.


----------



## Yeah1993

I_Was_Awesome said:


> too many creeps sending pm's


:lmao :lmao 

Oh God this site sometimes.


----------



## El Conquistador

Mister Mystery Man said:


> I couldn't get it right before on the mobile, but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


FUARK. dat dere BBC. mirin'.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

El Conquistador said:


> FUARK. dat dere BBC. mirin'.


Huh? LLS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

Cut your hair. It's all about that fade or brush cut now brah.


----------



## McQueen

Headliner is all about the high top fade out.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

My hair is too long to cut, I gotta keep it for a while. Besides I stand out where I'm from cuz either people have dreads or short cuts. I get away with it cuz I have good hair, so the ladies love it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

McQueen said:


> Headliner is all about the high top fade out.


Oh my. I could never do that hairdo. 


Mister Mystery Man said:


> My hair is too long to cut, I gotta keep it for a while. Besides I stand out where I'm from cuz either people have dreads or short cuts. I get away with it cuz I have good hair, so the ladies love it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So I'm guessing you have a list of women that do your hair and also double as sex partners. (Let's be real, most girls that do dudes hair are also banging them.)


----------



## scrilla

we fly high 
no lie
you know this


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Headliner said:


> Oh my. I could never do that hairdo.
> 
> So I'm guessing you have a list of women that do your hair and also double as sex partners. (Let's be real, most girls that do dudes hair are also banging them.)


It definitely had its perks. 



scrilla said:


> we fly high
> no lie
> you know this


Oh yeah I heard that so much, but the worst was people yelling Baaaallllliiiinn!!
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador

Mister Mystery Man said:


> Huh? LLS
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


bbc = big black cock


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

El Conquistador said:


> bbc = big black cock


That was the only thing I understood. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador

FUARK = fuckkkkk
dat dere' = that there
mirin' = admiring


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

El Conquistador said:


> FUARK = fuckkkkk
> dat dere' = that there
> mirin' = admiring


I just didn't understand Fuark and mirin, I had an idea but wasn't 100%. But uh anyways I don't know whether to say Thanx or fuark you. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK

I_Was_Awesome said:


> too many creeps sending pm's


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## MusculosoBarbaro

^^^ Snap into a slim jim.


----------



## Heel




----------



## APEX

*Here it goes.....*


----------



## Moto




----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

BLAZY


----------



## Chrisp_Morg




----------



## BULLY

http://www.slashfilm.com/wp/wp-content/images/catfish6-550x309.png


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

BULLY said:


> http://www.slashfilm.com/wp/wp-content/images/catfish6-550x309.png


Busted! Ah ha ha!


----------



## Boygirl

I'm genuinely scared seeing your pictures...


----------



## Headliner

Uh, how is Chrisp_Morg busted. Everyone knows what he looks like by now. He's posted a bunch of pictures.


----------



## jtyrone

im a zombie.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

This is actually me lol.










Somewhat inebriated.


----------



## Dunk20

Would bang


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

thanks!


----------



## McQueen

Wouldn't bang.

You're welcome.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

thanks!


----------



## Riot

Looks like Michael Mcgillicutty.


----------



## BULLY

Chrisp_Morg said:


> This is actually me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat inebriated.


I don't mean to alarm you, but it appears as though you are missing some fingers.

Must make typing a bitch eh?


----------



## Tarfu

How the hell do you bend your thumbs like that? GROSS.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Riot said:


> Looks like Michael Mcgillicutty.


LLS!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wig Splitter

Chrisp_Morg said:


> thanks!


Dunk is gay male.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

I'll post mine after I get a photo with Foley on saturday night:mark:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Salt Upon Wounds said:


> Dunk is gay male.


Compliment is a compliment


----------



## Dunk20

You should be careful though, I read somewhere on the webz that if a gay compliments you on your looks frogs will fall from the skies, yet women will share similar thoughts. (looks wise)


----------



## Ruth

So as it turns out, you don't actually have to pay extra to unlock the camera on a Kindle Fire, rather, just the HD features.

Seeing as how this only just dawned on me, have some, well, me :3


----------



## xZeroSleep

yup


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## BULLY

Froot said:


> So as it turns out, you don't actually have to pay extra to unlock the camera on a Kindle Fire, rather, just the HD features.
> 
> Seeing as how this only just dawned on me, have some, well, me :3


Are you supposed to be looking like a younger, thinner version of the guy in your avatar?


----------



## THANOS

Here's a few old ones from early 2012. I'll post a new one soon, after a full year of lifting there, hopefully, is a noticable difference .


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

heh your haircut is pretty similar to Punk's.


----------



## THANOS

swagger_ROCKS said:


> heh your haircut is pretty similar to Punk's.


It was for sure lol. Now it's much closer to Nexus Punk but dark brown.


----------



## BULLY

Dat blonde girl :datass


----------



## THANOS

BULLY said:


> Dat blonde girl :datass


Yeah she looks even better unclothed unk, but she is tiny as fuck though, like 5'2 lol.


----------



## DualShock

BULLY said:


> I don't mean to alarm you, but it appears as though you are missing some fingers.
> 
> Must make typing a bitch eh?





Tarfu said:


> How the hell do you bend your thumbs like that? GROSS.


You two just exposed Chrisp_Morg as the alt account of Crimson. The fingers were his enemies


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Ain't a thing wrong with 5'2", son.


----------



## BULLY

My ex fiance was 4'11 I was well over a foot taller than her

.. and no she wasn't underage


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BULLY said:


> My ex fiance was 4'11 I was well over a foot taller than her
> 
> .. and no she wasn't underage


Ain't nobody saying anything wrong with a small chick.


----------



## BULLY

clanging and banging with a smaller girl is awesome. 

You can throw em around, easy transition to a variety of different sexual positions, some of which wouldn't even be possible with a larger girl, and the small hands just make the manhood even more impressive than it already is.


----------



## Obfuscation

Petite dames are boss.

Kind of preferred, tbhayley.


----------



## THANOS

Catalanotto said:


> Ain't a thing wrong with 5'2", son.





BULLY said:


> My ex fiance was 4'11 I was well over a foot taller than her
> 
> .. and no she wasn't underage





swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ain't nobody saying anything wrong with a small chick.


Hey I had no problem with her size, and it, of course, made pillow practices as tight as the first time everytime, but she couldn't do proper oral work with that little face. unk3 Hot as fuck though and quite curvacious.

And Bully, you bet your ass she was light as a feather to move around. The marathon sex was much more innovative when you can hold someone up for wall play for over a half hour at a time without getting tired .


----------



## Andre

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ain't nobody saying anything wrong with an underage chick.


This is what I thought you were going to write :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BLACKANDRE said:


> This is what I thought you were going to write :side:


One more time...ONE MORE TIME AND I'LL MIKE TYSON PUNCH SOMETHING, I SWEAR...


----------



## THANOS

BLACKANDRE said:


> This is what I thought you were going to write :side:


:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

WAGG popped up right when BULLY mentions something about underage dames. 8*D


----------



## BULLY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> One more time...ONE MORE TIME AND I'LL MIKE TYSON PUNCH SOMETHING, I SWEAR...


Probably not a good idea to be referencing someone that got arrested for sex crimezz


----------



## Andre

HayleySabin said:


> WAGG popped up right when BULLY mentions something about underage dames. 8*D


Standard.


----------



## THANOS

BULLY said:


> Probably not a good idea to be referencing someone that got arrested for sex crimezz


Love it :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BULLY said:


> Probably not a good idea to be referencing someone that got arrested for sex crimezz


lol, he did?


----------



## BULLY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol, he did?


You seriously didn't know that?

He did like 7 years or something

Where were you while this was going on, it was all over the news.


----------



## Obfuscation

Look at Tyson. You know it's a given.


----------



## BULLY

HayleySabin said:


> Look at Tyson. You know it's a given.


Come on now Hayley. You're Robin all my good material.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BULLY said:


> You seriously didn't know that?
> 
> He did like 7 years or something
> 
> Where were you while this was going on, it was all over the news.


Wait, this was in 1991? I was like a year old at the time.


----------



## BULLY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wait, this was in 1991? I was like a year old at the time.


Yeah I know but it still gets talked about and refernced to this day. I mean I wasn't around when man walked on the moon, but I know it happened.

But anyway yeah, Tyson raped Robin Givens and did a bit of time over it. When he went back to boxing, he was never the same.


----------



## Obfuscation

BULLY said:


> Come on now Hayley. You're Robin all my good material.


:hayley3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BULLY said:


> Yeah I know but it still gets talked about and refernced to this day. I mean I wasn't around when man walked on the moon, but I know it happened.
> 
> But anyway yeah, Tyson raped Robin Givens and did a bit of time over it. When he went back to boxing, he was never the same.


I probably did heared about it nuff times but just don't remember atm. Poor memory can be horrible at times.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Tyson didn't go to jail for raping Robin Givens, lol. It was for a Miss USA contestant or some shit. He did allegedly hit Robin though I think. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BULLY

Oh yeah, my bad. :bully2


----------



## Obfuscation

Fun pun now ruined. </3


----------



## BULLY

I'm gonna have to take that Hayley rep back


----------



## Obfuscation

:hayley2


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

DualShock said:


> You two just exposed Chrisp_Morg as the alt account of Crimson. The fingers were his enemies


Who's Crimson?


----------



## Ruth

A regular in rants who (erm) left about a month ago because he was apparently having medical trouble with his fingers.


----------



## BULLY

Nah he's back again

The post was actually just a parody of edges retirement speech 

Peoples got trolled hard by it though


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Oh ok, well I definitely don't have time to make a fake profile lol


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Somewhat recent. 

Grew out the burns a bit more. Hair is the same.


----------



## Tarfu

jtyrone said:


> im a zombie.


This still looks more like poop fetish to me. A friend-girl of mine had the same edit in her pic on FB, and you know I had to comment on it. Strangely enough nobody had anything to add afterwards. Just complete, awkward silence. 

How can I stop being _that guy_?



xZeroSleep said:


> yup


Footage of Roman Reigns' puberty has leaked.


----------



## THANOS

A few more pics from last year!

Just prior to shambling out to the nearest costume store to find the matching hair piece, then off to an epic jack n' jill 








One of the current girlfriend and I








Another one


----------



## Cookie Monster

Have you drawn on a side burn?


----------



## BULLY

Dude on the right looks ten feet tall.


----------



## THANOS

Cookie Monster said:


> Have you drawn on a side burn?


lol what? Oh it does look like that eh now that I look at it haha! It was some weird photo effect thing my girlfriend did that made weird parts of the pic have huge glare, like our hair for instance.


----------



## THANOS

BULLY said:


> Dude on the right looks ten feet tall.


Yep Steve is a freakin living giant. Dude is like 6'10. :lmao The guy's an insane basketball player, rapper, and a painter who drinks wine while he paints. It's like the funniest shit ever watching such a giant man do anything let alone all of that haha.


----------



## Rush

selfies b/c deep down i'm a teenage girl


----------



## Kiz

when in doubt, peace and pout


----------



## Rush

wwwyki. i clearly lost my smile.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Needs a leather jacket and shades to get the :mchale seal of approval.


----------



## Obfuscation

too bad you weren't that dame in the avatar

right kiz?


----------



## Shepard

You have lovely eyes rus


----------



## Nostalgia

How tall are you THANOS? Because that guy in the first picture looks like a giant compared to you, lol.

Edit my reply was so late, well this explains it:



THANOS said:


> Yep Steve is a freakin living giant. Dude is like 6'10.


----------



## Tarfu

I'm pretty self-conscious about my own height (around 6'3), so it's cool to see even taller guys not giving a shit and just being awesome. At least that's what I got from THANOS' last post.


----------



## THANOS

Nostalgia said:


> How tall are you THANOS? Because that guy in the first picture looks like a giant compared to you, lol.
> 
> Edit my reply was so late, well this explains it:





Tarfu said:


> I'm pretty self-conscious about my own height (around 6'3), so it's cool to see even taller guys not giving a shit and just being awesome. At least that's what I got from THANOS' last post.


Yeah guys Steve is an absolute monster in size lol. I'm just a mere 5'10/11, a bit taller than Bryan and the same height as Jericho. I love that tall bastard though, the guy's great! A tall humble behemoth. I usually try and find ways to toy with most my friends any with him it's no different. Just instead of little jabs, I just overhype the bastard as much as I can since he's so humble haha. It works like a charm. Like if we're all in a convo and Steve's marvelous painting comes up, I'll say something like, "Steve is probably the best painter the universe has ever seen, Picoso was the Steve Betterton of his time", and he'll usually be like, "haha no guys fuck you ben" haha.

Tarfu, 6'3 isn't bad man, most of my friends are over 6 ft, so I usually end up being the short witty dude which I don't mind at all lol.


----------



## Rush

THANOS said:


> Tarfu, 6'3 isn't bad man, most of my friends are over 6 ft, so I usually end up being the short *witty* dude which I don't mind at all lol.


i doubt it

also its picasso, not picoso. you're welcome.


----------



## THANOS

Rush said:


> i doubt it
> 
> also its picasso, not picoso. you're welcome.


:kobe I suppose you must have a crystal ball in front of your screen then? If not, why speak on someone you know nothing about. Just to seem cool on here I guess..


----------



## Nostalgia

THANOS said:


> Yeah guys Steve is an absolute monster in size lol. I'm just a mere 5'10/11, a bit taller than Bryan and the same height as Jericho. I love that tall bastard though, the guy's great! A tall humble behemoth. I usually try and find ways to toy with most my friends any with him it's no different. Just instead of little jabs, I just overhype the bastard as much as I can since he's so humble haha. It works like a charm. Like if we're all in a convo and Steve's marvelous painting comes up, I'll say something like, "Steve is probably the best painter the universe has ever seen, Picoso was the Steve Betterton of his time", and he'll usually be like, "haha no guys fuck you ben" haha.
> 
> Tarfu, 6'3 isn't bad man, most of my friends are over 6 ft, so I usually end up being the short witty dude which I don't mind at all lol.


I'm like 5'8/5'9, I don't like it. :side: Lot of people are taller than me it seems, even girls sometimes. And my younger brother for some reason is 6ft and he's only 17 so he could grow some more. I'd rather be Tarfu's height of 6'3 than my height, but I wouldn't want to be 6'10 lol. One of my best friends is 6'3 and I call him the gentle giant, but he's got nothing on your friend's height.


----------



## THANOS

Nostalgia said:


> I'm like 5'8/5'9, I don't like it. :side: Lot of people are taller than me it seems, even girls sometimes. And my younger brother for some reason is 6ft and he's only 17 so he could grow some more. I'd rather be Tarfu's height of 6'3 than my height, but I wouldn't want to be 6'10 lol. One of my best friends is 6'3 and I call him the gentle giant, but he's got nothing on your friend's height.


Yeah but it's not too bad being small man! I used to feel like you, but I've found that girl's seem to like smaller guys a lot more than it would seem. Sure being tall helps in a lot of sportd and putting the star on the christmas tree, but remember we're tall compared to some dudes. I know a dude that's 5'2, and my cousin is 5'6 and he's a freakin womaniser badass lol. Or at least he's always seemed that way to me.


----------



## Nostalgia

THANOS said:


> Yeah but it's not too bad being small man! I used to feel like you, but I've found that girl's seem to like smaller guys a lot more than it would seem. Sure being tall helps in a lot of sportd and *putting the star on the christmas tree*, but remember we're tall compared to some dudes. I know a dude that's 5'2, and my cousin is 5'6 and he's a freakin womaniser badass lol. Or at least he's always seemed that way to me.


Not if you have a 5ft artificial Christmas tree like I have.  

And it doesn't really bother me much, I'm around the same height as a few of my friends, I just wish I was a few inches taller that's all. (Y)


----------



## THANOS

Nostalgia said:


> Not if you have a 5ft artificial Christmas tree like I have.
> 
> And it doesn't really bother me much, I'm around the same height as a few of my friends, I just wish I was a few inches taller that's all. (Y)


LOL Yeah when I said that line, I instantly thought of Bumble from Rudolf the Reindeer haha. Those small trees are epic though, Jenna really wants one of those 5ft ones but Pink and Purple fpalm lol. I told her if we ever end up getting that it's not going in the main room. A few inches taller wouldn't be bad I suppose and then I wouldn't have to make up for it by being way too loud lol.


----------



## Humph




----------



## Rush

THANOS said:


> :kobe I suppose you must have a crystal ball in front of your screen then? If not, why speak on someone you know nothing about. Just to seem cool on here I guess..


Don't need a crystal ball to be able to see that absolutely nothing you post is witty at all. Now you can go back to talking about your life in this thread like someone gives a fuck. 



AlexHumph said:


>


(Y)


----------



## THANOS

Rush said:


> Don't need a crystal ball to be able to see that absolutely nothing you post is witty at all. Now you can go back to talking about your life in this thread like someone gives a fuck.


Obviously you do if you're posting about it like an internet tough guy :lol. Now piss off.


----------



## Headliner

Back on topic plz.


----------



## Rush

THANOS said:


> *Obviously you do* if you're posting about it like an internet tough guy :lol. Now piss off.


Not even a little. Pointing out that you should go back to bleating on about something isn't the same as caring about it, okay chief?


----------



## THANOS

Rush said:


> Not even a little. Pointing out that you should go back to bleating on about something isn't the same as caring about it, okay chief?


Whatever you say dude.. Just go back to your basement.


----------



## jtyrone

Tarfu said:


> This still looks more like poop fetish to me. A friend-girl of mine had the same edit in her pic on FB, and you know I had to comment on it. Strangely enough nobody had anything to add afterwards. Just complete, awkward silence.
> 
> How can I stop being _that guy_?


my feelings are so hurt.


----------



## Rush

THANOS said:


> Whatever you say dude.. Just go back to your basement.


don't have a basement but thanks for the passive aggressive responses.


----------



## THANOS

Rush said:


> don't have a basement but thanks for the passive aggressive responses.


No problem. What's the point of tearing into you from behind a computer screen. I really don't care that much that some douche behind a screen wants to generalize me without even meeting me. If you want to do that go right ahead, because I honestly have many other things I'd rather do then spend time letting your negative generalizations take up any space in my mind at all. Plus it's off-topic as Headliner said.


----------



## NoyK

Oi, just move along you two, no point in bickering for eternity.


----------



## Rush

You called yourself a witty guy, i doubted it. Absolutely nothing you have posted has swayed that opinion. Now as far as generalisations go, all you have done is called me a douche, an internet tough guy, told me to piss off and that i should go back to my basement. Basically all you have done is run through some cliched insults that have absolutely no bearing on anything that has been posted but rather a generalisation about people on the internet. If you can't be witty at least be intelligent. Right now you're neither.


----------



## THANOS

Rush said:


> You called yourself a witty guy, i doubted it. Absolutely nothing you have posted has swayed that opinion. Now as far as generalisations go, all you have done is called me a douche, an internet tough guy, told me to piss off and that i should go back to my basement. Basically all you have done is run through some cliched insults that have absolutely no bearing on anything that has been posted but rather a generalisation about people on the internet. If you can't be witty at least be intelligent. Right now you're neither.


You are one sad little man.


----------



## Headliner

I'm glad nobody listens. Take it to rants if there's seriously this much of an issue.


----------



## MOX

Hey Thanos, Rush will be standing under the clock in Rants, wearing a red carnation at six o'clock exactly.

MEET HIM.


----------



## APEX

Action shots! lol


----------



## Rush

Im sad? You're the one thats upset over this Thanos. Still not very witty. 



Headliner said:


> I'm glad nobody listens. Take it to rants if there's seriously this much of an issue.


I'm just having a friendly conversation with Thanos here while tries to dazzle us all with his lack of wit. I do find it amusing that insults are okay when directed at me, but i can't call someone a muppet without getting banned


----------



## Headliner

They're not insults. They're ragesults.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

Foley with so much money, and he dresses like a homeless man.


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler: me 15 minutes ago











just 20 minutes ago I was buried in tons of snow thought I'd have to dig a tunnel out. Felt like quicksand trying to climb out



Fucking snow, atleast no work I guess.


----------



## McQueen

HE'S BLACK!


----------



## Bushmaster

:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The List Bro! said:


> This would be me


I hated you in Highlander.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Clancy Brown is a member of WF...amazing.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

@Catalanotto Errr yeah Highlander rton


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

The List Bro! said:


> @Catalanotto Errr yeah Highlander rton


The blue smilie looks like it's about to give its first blow job to the purple one. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The List Bro! said:


> @Catalanotto Errr yeah Highlander rton


Oh my god.


You have never seen Highlander?


We can never be friends.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

Catalanotto said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> 
> You have never seen Highlander?
> 
> 
> We can never be friends.


----------



## 189558

He was a pretty nice guy overall.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Resident Evil rules my life, along with wrestling and Batman. Shitty spot for the tat, though.

Anyway, my honey's signed card. I have already licked his DNA off of it.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Catalanotto said:


> Resident Evil rules my life, along with wrestling and Batman. Shitty spot for the tat, though.
> 
> Anyway, my honey's signed card. I have already licked his DNA off of it.


Wow the only thing missing is me behind you 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster

Lack of Piper disappoints me Cat


----------



## NoyK

Punk Necklace.
Batman Ring.
Batman Shirt.

...

:mark:


----------



## BULLY

Some of the blokes on here need to eat more.


----------



## THANOS

The lady and I at a work Christmas party


----------



## BULLY

Is it just me or does she looks a bit like Stephanie Mcmahon in that photo


----------



## Shazayum

Mister Mystery Man said:


> Wow the only thing missing is me behind you
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DAMN, both of your eyes...sorry. They're just glowing. lol


----------



## Boulle

boss teeth.


----------



## Obfuscation

BULLY said:


> Some of the blokes on here need to eat more.


They don't even lift.


----------



## THANOS

BULLY said:


> Is it just me or does she looks a bit like Stephanie Mcmahon in that photo


Now that you mention it, there are some similarities bama



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DAMN, both of your eyes...sorry. They're just glowing. lol


Thanks man; it's hard not to when you have a flash in your face haha.



Boulle said:


> boss teeth.


Thank you


----------



## BULLY

HayleySabin said:


> They don't even lift.





BULLY said:


> Some of the blokes on here need to eat paramore and lift paramore.


Fixed


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

When I met Sunny back in the summer of '97. Such fond memories. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

Fight me Bully :HHH


----------



## BULLY

The List Bro! said:


> Fight me Bully :HHH


You don't want this :rock4


----------



## THANOS

Mister Mystery Man said:


> When I met Sunny back in the summer of '97. Such fond memories.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nice pic man. I was 10 at that point lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

BULLY said:


> Fixed


:hayley3


----------



## scrilla

Mister Mystery Man said:


> When I met Sunny back in the summer of '97. Such fond memories.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


get at he today and she will ask you to murder her fiance for her brother:


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

scrilla said:


> get at he today and she will ask you to murder her fiance for her brother:


I choose to remember the Sunny from my picture. Life is just better that way. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster

Damn is that Sunny? :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Fucking hell. Sunny, man. :sad:


----------



## BULLY

And I thought Chyna let herself go. Damn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BULLY said:


> And I thought Chyna let herself go. Damn.


Woah Woah Woah, Chyna is far beyond wreckage.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

THANOS said:


> The lady and I at a work Christmas party



Why is she so orange?

Not dissing her or anything, just wondering.

If it is because of the make up she puts on, tell her she has to make sure she gets the correct shade or she will always be orange.

Just a tip, is all.


----------



## McQueen

The List Bro! said:


> Fight me Bully :HHH





BULLY said:


> You don't want this :rock4


Kill him BULLY. Motherfucker hates America (if i'm thinking of the right guy)


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

McQueen said:


> Kill him BULLY. Motherfucker hates America (if i'm thinking of the right guy)


----------



## THANOS

Catalanotto said:


> Why is she so orange?
> 
> Not dissing her or anything, just wondering.
> 
> If it is because of the make up she puts on, tell her she has to make sure she gets the correct shade or she will always be orange.
> 
> Just a tip, is all.


Yeah she kind of uses the same makeup all year round even when she's tanned (which makes sense cause she's much darker then lol), but yeah I agree. I have no clue why she even wears makeup to be honest. She has no acne and has very clear and smooth skin. I think she's a bit self-conscious for some reason?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

THANOS said:


> Yeah she kind of uses the same makeup all year round even when she's tanned (which makes sense cause she's much darker then lol), but yeah I agree. I have no clue why she even wears makeup to be honest. She has no acne and has very clear and smooth skin. I think she's a bit self-conscious for some reason?



If I remember correctly, on the underside of your wrist is your actual shade of skin color so you are suppose to test the foundation there to get the right shade for you face. This is obviously when you don't have a tan. If you have a tan, yeah, you need to match up the tan color.

For some people, they have to mix two colors to get the right shade, but, that is mostly for people with fair skin, and she clearly has skin color, so she doesn't have to worry about that.


I hate foundation myself and don't wear it. If I have a blemish, meh, people will just have to deal with it, lulz.

Anyway, if she is possibly self-conscience, she should probably avoid the orange look because people will stare and judge, lol.

I think you posted a pic of her without make up and she looked fine


----------



## THANOS

Catalanotto said:


> If I remember correctly, on the underside of your wrist is your actual shade of skin color so you are suppose to test the foundation there to get the right shade for you face. This is obviously when you don't have a tan. If you have a tan, yeah, you need to match up the tan color.
> 
> For some people, they have to mix two colors to get the right shade, but, that is mostly for people with fair skin, and she clearly has skin color, so she doesn't have to worry about that.
> 
> 
> I hate foundation myself and don't wear it. If I have a blemish, meh, people will just have to deal with it, lulz.
> 
> Anyway, if she is possibly self-conscience, she should probably avoid the orange look because people will stare and judge, lol.
> 
> I think you posted a pic of her without make up and she looked fine


Thanks I'm going to tell her that ! And I think she's not wearing/wearing very little makeup in this picture other than eye shadow.


----------



## Wig Splitter

McQueen said:


> Kill him BULLY. Motherfucker hates America


Welcome to the other 95% of the world.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries

.


----------



## BULLY

@mrs a double - Is that your real hair? It looks kinda like a wig j/w



McQueen said:


> Kill him BULLY. Motherfucker hates America (if i'm thinking of the right guy)


That's not really a hanging offence tbh, Even America hates America


----------



## #dealwithit

Racist.


----------



## Obfuscation

I hate America. Come at me, McQueen.


----------



## jtyrone

Mrs. Austin Aries said:


> Don't really know what's going on in this thread, but if we're still posting 'em...
> 
> From my birthday last November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from a few weeks ago.


very pretty (Y)


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries

BULLY said:


> @mrs a double - Is that your real hair? It looks kinda like a wig j/w


Yes, actually, but I used to have long hair way back when. I tell everyone I know that I wear 'em, though; it's a quick/fun way to change up my style. I'd been shaving my head and wearing it like that for years; I've only started growing it back. I'd actually prefer to keep wearing it bald (& used to when I lived abroad/my home town) but now that I'm looking for corporate work in the U.S., I don't think they'd go for it side. Aside from that, it's fecking cold where I am. But I'm tempted to go back to it every other day for a number of reasons. Kind of ironic because my last boyfriend's hair was very long while mine was so short. 

I'm always changing my look up, whether it's hair, makeup, eye color (I prefer unnatural colors like red, pink, or purple, but other colors are cool), & clothes. I was actually gonna put a collage I had on my FB of some of my different looks, but thought that'd be excessive. Went through the whole thread and nearly changed my mind given how many pics some people posted. 

And thanks, jtyrone.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## NexSES

Mrs. Austin Aries said:


> Don't really know what's going on in this thread, but if we're still posting 'em...
> 
> From my birthday last November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from a few weeks ago.


Oh hey there...


----------



## jtyrone

with my partner.


----------



## BULLY

jtyrone said:


> with my partner.


From your profile:










You're either lying about your age, or that's not your real picture. Which is it?


----------



## Timber Timbre

Not sure if this is a bust, but if he/she's 58 and into Incubus & Late Night Alumni, he/she's the hippest 58 year old i've come across.


----------



## THANOS

BULLY said:


> From your profile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either lying about your age, or that's not your real picture. Which is it?


LOL :lmao :lmao Well done inspector gadget! :lol Outed!!


----------



## Ruth

Most likely lying about age. She looks relatively young, so when she signed up about a year ago, she may have assumed there was an age cap on the site, and thus scrolled down to 1955 for protection before registering her account. I've done it for hundreds of sites.


----------



## Dunk20

Mrs. Austin Aries said:


> Don't really know what's going on in this thread, but if we're still posting 'em...
> 
> From my birthday last November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from a few weeks ago.












(Not making fun of you, he makes a beautiful female)


----------



## jtyrone

BULLY said:


> From your profile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're either lying about your age, or that's not your real picture. Which is it?


i didnt think that anybody would bother checking my profile. :lol

yeah thats my picture, if i'd wanted to put up a fake one i'd post something a lot nicer. 

im 24 years old.


----------



## Yeah1993

My facebook profile says I'm 94 years old; you can mess around with your age on sites like this. Pretty obvious being born in 1955 is a joke


----------



## A$AP

scrilla said:


> get at he today and she will ask you to murder her fiance for her brother:


Jesus, Mary and Moses. Is that actually her? :shock


----------



## Tarfu

jtyrone said:


> with my partner.












plz


----------



## THANOS




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## THANOS

The Stratusfactor said:


>


Nice pic! You and Edge look like you go to the same hairdresser for both your hair cuts and beard trims lol! Not a bad thing at all.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

> Nice pic! You and Edge look like you go to the same hairdresser for both your hair cuts and beard trims lol! Not a bad thing at all.


Haha very true, just realized that after i read that lol


----------



## NoyK

*People try too hard for "EXPOSURES~!" in this site, christ.*


----------



## jtyrone

Tarfu said:


> plz


----------



## The Lady Killer

Posting my pic for the first time EVER~! 

Recent pic of my buddy and his fiance at a concert in downtown San Diego (I'm on the right):










Back when I had longer hair and was grinning ear to ear after telling some random d-bag he wasn't LEGIT:










KARAOKE MASTER:


----------



## Headliner

O shit.

You look like an actor in the 2nd pic. Kind of sucks to be the 3rd wheel when it's time to hangout but I'm sure you didn't mind?


----------



## Magic

It's going to be hard to make old jokes when you don't actually look that old. :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer

@ Headliner - yeah, if I have to third wheel it, I'll do it. He was my roommate at the time so I really didn't have a choice. I've known him since I was like 10 though so it's kinda second nature.

@ Magic - I'm sure you'll find something else.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

THANOS said:


> Nice pic! You and Edge look like you go to the same hairdresser for both your hair cuts and beard trims lol! Not a bad thing at all.


Is that Edge or Russel Crowe?



The Lady Killer said:


> Posting my pic for the first time EVER~!
> 
> Recent pic of my buddy and his fiance at a concert in downtown San Diego (I'm on the right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I had longer hair and was grinning ear


If that isn't Henry Gibson then I just don't get it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

TLK, you remind me a little of Zach Braff in that 2nd pic


----------



## The Lady Killer

I've gotten that in person a few times. Embarrassingly enough I didn't know who that was the first time.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bet you did the douchebag a favor when you told it to him straight.

TLK is LEGIT.


----------



## Kiz

pulled this face so i didnt soil my pants


----------



## BULLY

LuN™;14138234 said:


> *People try too hard for "EXPOSURES~!" in this site, christ.*


How is asking someone about their age exposing? continue being awful in the hope of getting online pussy. No one cares what you have to say.



The Lady Killer said:


> Posting my pic for the first time EVER~!
> 
> Recent pic of my buddy and his fiance at a concert in downtown San Diego (I'm on the right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I had longer hair and was grinning ear to ear after telling some random d-bag he wasn't LEGIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARAOKE MASTER:


I already knew what you looked like, but nice pictures dude.

I think I know why you're the "lady killer" now


----------



## WOOLCOCK

The Lady Killer said:


> Posting my pic for the first time EVER~!
> 
> Back when I had longer hair and was grinning ear to ear after telling some random d-bag he wasn't LEGIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARAOKE MASTER:


I immediately got Hank Moody vibes off the top pic. Must be the shades and shit eating grin after having landed an epic one liner 

I thought for a second that was a bottle of Newcastle Brown Ale you were holding in your hand in the last pic. I'm not sure if they even have that in America but if so I will love you forever for it.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Oh, it's definitely Newcastle. THE ONE AND ONLY


----------



## WOOLCOCK

The Lady Killer said:


> Oh, it's definitely Newcastle. THE ONE AND ONLY


:mark:

I am absolutely useless when it comes to knowing what beer/ale is distributed to certain countries, but I never thought Newcastle Brown Ale would have made its way to America. K'in hell that's actually made my day. One of my favourite drinks I only have once in a while alongside Brains Smooth.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

scrilla said:


> get at he today and she will ask you to murder her fiance for her brother:


cocaine is a helluva drug...


----------



## BULLY

If you want a good ale from Australia try Coopers . Don't bother with fosters, it tastes like horse piss.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Fosters is fairly popular over here, mainly since its dirt cheap (especially in Uni) but that, Carling & Carlsberg are lagers I'll generally try my best to avoid in any form (draught, can or bottle). My cousin has an unhealty obsession in drinking the stuff but I prefer trying local ales or a form of Cider these days. Won't turn down a good Guinness either but that's not something I prefer to drink regularly.

TLK being a fan of Newcastle Brown Ale just blows my mind though. I legit thought that was an exclusive UK drink.


----------



## The Lady Killer

It has always been my favorite.  So tasty.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

The Lady Killer said:


> It has always been my favorite.  So tasty.


Is it fairly well known over in the US then? I never for a second thought it was sold over in America and the fact you are a massive fan is just amazing. If you wear Adidas Trainers & dig Northern UK Rock you might be the most complete person I know


----------



## The Lady Killer

It's carried in most stores and is kind of a luxury beer being that it's a bit pricier than the domestic stuff. Well worth the premium, though. It has been a while, but I have been known to wear Adidas but I think they were Sambas (?). As for the Northern UK rock, that's a given.


----------



## Ruth

Is that a tattoo below your hand (in the second pic) or am I just over-analysing some dirt?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

The Lady Killer said:


> It's carried in most stores and is kind of a luxury beer being that it's a bit pricier than the domestic stuff. Well worth the premium, though. It has been a while, but I have been known to wear Adidas but I think they were Sambas (?). As for the Northern UK rock, that's a given.


Ahh fair play. Its not too dear over here in shops, about the same price as typical Ciders and other ales. Usually get them in bundles such as £8 or £9 for 4/5 bottles depending on the shop. 

:lmao 'Kin hell this is gettin uncanny with the similarities now. I've got 2 pairs of Sambas atm, unfortunately buggered most of the time as the places I frequent for trainers never seem to have Size 12 or 12 1/2 and I'm usually out of luck. Yeah Northern UK Rock is something to cherish. Big fan of The Madchester scene from the mid to late 80s in particular.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Think it was a stamp from going to a CLUB the night before :lmao

Edit  I'm a size 12 too :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

jesus christ :lmao . Now get watching Community, Parks & Rec & Breaking Bad and we're virtually identical. I might have to start appreciating HHH more though :hmm:


----------



## The Lady Killer

Yeah, we might need to make a few compromises here, WOOLCOCK. THE GAME.

Fuck it, when I get home from work I'm Netflixing Community.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Well he has a rather immaculate nose. So that's a start.

:mark: I'd say hold me responsible if you don't dig it, but I'm not anticipating that  .


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

TLK has splendid teeth. I always pictured him having splendid teeth, because that's how I picture every faceless person that isn't a cunt, so it's good to know how right I always am.

Froot fuck you you probably have terrible teeth.


----------



## The Lady Killer

GOD of CUNT said:


> TLK has splendid teeth. I always pictured him having splendid teeth, because that's how I picture every faceless person that isn't a cunt, so it's good to know how right I always am.
> 
> Froot fuck you you probably have terrible teeth.


:lmao


----------



## Death Rider

Thatcher's gold > anything


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Thatchers is generally my tipple when it comes to Cider since most of the local pubs in my area just have a brief selection as opposed to guest ciders. Any guest ale is usually a bitter or some sort of stronger ale. Should probably give Stella Cidre a try at some point as well since I'm a fan of both individually. Its pricier though than other drinks and sod buying it and then immediately regretting it on the first taste.


----------



## Vader

There's barely any difference between Stella Cidre and Magners, so make your decision based off that. Luckily I live in a fairly small village so most pubs around here have a good blend of local brews and the normal lagers you'd expect in a pub. Carling is fucking dogshit though, there's not been a time where I've drunk that all night and woke up in the morning and felt like my stomach hasn't been fucked by a rhino.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Ah Magners is fine enough so I'll probably give it a try the next time I head to one of the pubs. The local ales around my town are excellent whilst also having the typical draughts which I look to avoid (Fosters, Carling and Carlsberg). Aye Carling is absolutely horrid in pint form. Not much better in bottle but far more drinkable and with less effects the following morning. Maybe its just the way it was brewed in uni but I don't think I ever had Carling from the tap and didn't find the taste foul. Staropramen is something I wish was served round my part, lovely stuff.


----------



## Vader

Need to stop this going off topic/keeping with the actual thread to stop whingers.










I do believe that is a Czech beer that I can't remember the name of.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Staropramen is where it's at. I've been repping that shit for about 8 years.


----------



## haribo

The Lady Killer said:


>


9/10. Would definitely smash.


----------



## Swark

WOOLCOCK said:


> Fosters is fairly popular over here, mainly since its dirt cheap (especially in Uni) but that, Carling & Carlsberg are lagers I'll generally try my best to avoid in any form (draught, can or bottle). My cousin has an unhealty obsession in drinking the stuff but I prefer trying local ales or a form of Cider these days. Won't turn down a good Guinness either but that's not something I prefer to drink regularly.
> 
> TLK being a fan of Newcastle Brown Ale just blows my mind though. I legit thought that was an exclusive UK drink.


Not gunna lie bud, you sound like a right real ale bore. Sweet beer is where it's at.

Fosters - shit
Carling - serviceable
Carlsberg - not bad but Carlsberg export is for tramps and bagheads.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Mister Mystery Man said:


> Is that Edge or Russel Crowe?


That was Edge lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Swark said:


> Not gunna lie bud, you sound like a right real ale bore. Sweet beer is where it's at.
> 
> Fosters - shit
> Carling - serviceable
> Carlsberg - not bad but Carlsberg export is for tramps and bagheads.


Yeah I like Lager as well as ale, just at a stage where I prefer sampling a variety of guest ales and cider as I prefer the taste. Thanks for the observation about my drinking habits though, bud.


----------



## Kenny

me and my niece :


----------



## Samoon

Your niece is so cute.


----------



## BULLY

King Kenny said:


> me and my niece :


Looking good Kenny (Y)


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

How the fuck do you Brits drink Fosters!? In Australia not even bogans drink that shit


----------



## STUFF

about halfway done


----------



## Cookie Monster

Looks neat!


----------



## BULLY

STUFF said:


> about halfway done












Just kidding. Cool tattoo


----------



## CMWit

STUFF said:


> about halfway done


Nice ink Stuff, looks good, about 2-3 hours in the chair so far?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

NO!


----------



## CMPUNK2014

The List Bro! said:


> .


You look like Puck from the real world MTV show.


----------



## Skermac

The List Bro! said:


> How the fuck do you Brits drink Fosters!? In Australia not even bogans drink that shit


The ads in Florida say Fosters is Australian for beer. Makes it sound like all Australians love it. What is good beer there?


----------



## BULLY

More like Australian for shit.

Try Crown lager.


----------



## Kiz

no one drinks fosters. we ship that garbage out because it's piss water.

coopers is the best beer in australia.


----------



## Rush

Skermac said:


> The ads in Florida say Fosters is Australian for beer. Makes it sound like all Australians love it. What is good beer there?


Fosters is garbage. Fat Yak is pretty great, Coopers is good as well.


----------



## Myers

Fosters's is like what Bud Light is here in the states.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

I have a high tolerance so I drink nasty shit like 211s. Don't judge me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zeppex




----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life

EDIT: Didn't work anyway I can delete this post?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

who?


----------



## mpredrox

Me and my baby face that makes me look 12. Got carded to by a lottery ticket the other day :side:


----------



## That Guy

Early morning at the beach. 


I look small because it was taken from far back.


----------



## BULLY

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> The best ever wresting pose goes to Shawn Michaels!:hbk2


Isn't that Gail Kim's wrestling pose?



mpredrox said:


> Me and my baby face that makes me look 12. Got carded to by a lottery ticket the other day :side:


Cool photo. What was trips like to meet in person?


----------



## jtyrone

nice.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

mpredrox said:


> Me and my baby face that makes me look 12. Got carded to by a lottery ticket the other day :side:


HHH: No we're not on a date, it was an Axxes event. I had no choice but to pose for the picture and sign her autograph. I would have done the crotch chop but it was my 12th photo that day, blah blah blah. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Mister Mystery Man said:


>


disgusting, no matter the circumstances


mpredrox said:


> Me and my baby face that makes me look 12. Got carded to by a lottery ticket the other day :side:


wow! Jealous. LOOK AT THAT CHEST HAIR!


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

@ mpredrox very nice!


----------



## MOX

mpredrox said:


> Me and my baby face that makes me look 12. Got carded to by a lottery ticket the other day :side:


Triple H doesn't even look at your camera while the picture is taken.

BURIED.


----------



## Timber Timbre

I think it's the CM Punk shirt. The man was in full blown character mode while no selling that picture. What a true professional is that Mr.Lévesque.


----------



## STUFF

BULLY said:


> Just kidding. Cool tattoo


My arm was turned to the side, from straight on my arms compare to Hogans



CMWit said:


> Nice ink Stuff, looks good, about 2-3 hours in the chair so far?


The koi was about that, but the whole arm has been going on for months now, 3 hours at a time and I'm probably up to my 7th session


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Skyfall said:


> disgusting, no matter the circumstances!


I don't disagree, but it is what it is. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coffey

Walk-In said:


>












My clothes are all so fuckin' raggedy.


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm tripping out. I swear I saw Chris Jericho for a second.


Aha I fail to see any resemblence to Chris Jericho myself


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Walk-In said:


> My clothes are all so fuckin' raggedy.


The second pic reminds me of










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dunk20

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> The best ever wresting pose goes to Shawn Michaels!:hbk2





BULLY said:


> Isn't that Gail Kim's wrestling pose?


:lmao


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Fancy dress party as a scouser...


----------



## Andre

Walk-In said:


> My clothes are all so fuckin' raggedy.


*Stalk-In*, are you getting on well with Wes Borland these days?


----------



## Coffey

Well, can def. say that's the first time I've ever been compared to Fred Durst. :lol But my unshaved, shitty apartment bathroom wallpaper self pic wearing a hand-knitted by a vicious ex hat should make me look less like his jobber-ass. Hopefully.










Might've posted it before but hosting died.


----------



## Andre

That Beard...

Here's a song for you:

Now I know you’ll be hating this shit right here,
S-T-A-L-K, Stalk-in is right here, 
All the ladies in the house get the fuck out of here, 
He’s got a creepy beard and he's starting to leer, 
I’ve got to say that this dude’s sick
Searching for your pics where your wearing no knicks
What the fuck you doing punk?
Shut the fuck up
And back the fuck up
Before you fuck some chick up

Stalk-in now Stalk-out
Hands right up her blouse
Back up back up
Or the police will come down

Keep stalkin, stalkin, stalkin, stalkin, whut?

Are we still e-buddies? :side:


----------



## Coffey

BLACKANDRE said:


> Are we still e-buddies? :side:


We never were. You're the guy that has to look at the lights every night so I get a paycheck. Jobber. :ex:


----------



## Andre

Devastated. Now I know my role so I'll shut my mouth.


----------



## El Barto

[/URL][/IMG]


Pic taken in 2011 but nothing much has changed.


----------



## Coffey

BLACKANDRE said:


> Devastated. Now I know my role so I'll shut my mouth.


Aww. I'm sorry. Don't be sad! You can still hurl insults at me on the internet.


----------



## Andre

Will do


----------



## MOX

BLACKANDRE said:


> That Beard...
> 
> Here's a song for you:
> 
> Now I know you’ll be hating this shit right here,
> S-T-A-L-K, Stalk-in is right here,
> All the ladies in the house get the fuck out of here,
> He’s got a creepy beard and he's starting to leer,
> I’ve got to say that this dude’s sick
> Searching for your pics where your wearing no knicks
> What the fuck you doing punk?
> Shut the fuck up
> And back the fuck up
> Before you fuck some chick up
> 
> Stalk-in now Stalk-out
> Hands right up her blouse
> Back up back up
> Or the police will come down
> 
> Keep stalkin, stalkin, stalkin, stalkin, whut?
> 
> Are we still e-buddies? :side:












I once bonded with a 6'5 black biker dude in a video rental shop because of that tune. He was in full leathers, massive dreads, holding his helmet in one hand, while I was there, skinny white boy, long greasy hair down to my shoulders and pimples on my face, and both of us were just rocking to the tune while we searched for a video to rent.

_Searched for a video to rent_. I actually just wrote those words. Shit.

Pipe and slippers please.


----------



## Andre

BLOCKBUSTERS VHS


----------



## MOX

RITZ


----------



## Hart Break Kid

Few


----------



## Vader

Guess "do you even lift?" would be a silly question.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

They came with the room 



Vader13 said:


> Guess "do you even lift?" would be a silly question.


----------



## Michael Christie

I'm scared at your pics...


----------



## Hart Break Kid

Edit: just combined both pics into one post.


----------



## Dunk20

Hart Break Kid said:


> Edit: just combined both pics into one post.


You look really tall


----------



## Hart Break Kid

Dunk20 said:


> You look really tall


about 6.3 billed height 6.5 on here


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Boo Radley




----------



## Hart Break Kid

Boo Radley said:


>


Slight bit of Robert Downey Jnr about you sir.


----------



## JustTooSweeeet




----------



## BULLY

justtoosweet.


----------



## chada75

JustTooSweeeet said:


>


Yes, Indeed.


----------



## scrilla

in before stalker police


----------



## NoyK

*Brace yourself for what's coming, girl.

Brace yourself like you never did before.

Don't ask what, you'll soon find out.*


----------



## VINT

JustTooSweeeet said:


>



meh 4/10


----------



## Coffey

Hart Break Kid said:


> Slight bit of Robert Downey Jnr about you sir.


Charlie Manson, imo.


----------



## SophieK92

Standard profile pic pose. HIYA.

EDIT: Oops sorry for the size.


----------



## Locomotivelung

Not bad for a Scot.

Probably a miserable bugger though.


----------



## SophieK92

CokaCoola said:


> Not bad for a Scot.
> 
> Probably a miserable bugger though.


I'm originally from England but moved up here when I was younger. 
Scotland has made me miserable through... :no:


----------



## Locomotivelung

SophieK92 said:


> Scotland has made me miserable through... :no:


That goes without saying, but since you're English, I have no problem with you. Welcome aboard.


----------



## SophieK92

CokaCoola said:


> That goes without saying, but since you're English, I have no problem with you. Welcome aboard.


Ha thanks


----------



## CamillePunk

SophieK92 said:


> Standard profile pic pose. HIYA.
> 
> EDIT: Oops sorry for the size.


have you met my son Froot? he's an artist.


----------



## Ruth

Ew, Glasgow.

*_scampers behind CP's legs_*


----------



## SophieK92

Froot said:


> Ew, Glasgow.
> 
> *_scampers behind CP's legs_*


Haha! To be honest, I feel the same


----------



## Nostalgia

Welcome. I don't envy you living in Scotland, the weather's even worse there than it is in England. :side:


----------



## Magic

oh man, I wonder who everyone will try to expose first: sophie or toosweet. this will entertaining to watch. :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Always lulzy when girls join and have to post their picture almost immediately.


----------



## CamillePunk

Froot said:


> Ew, Glasgow.
> 
> *_scampers behind CP's legs_*





SophieK92 said:


> Haha! To be honest, I feel the same


just call me Cupid


----------



## Vader

Went on a stag weekend and this is basically the only picture that's acceptable and/or not completely blurred.










I'm on the right behind the guy in white and next to the guy with slugs for eyebrows.


----------



## JustTooSweeeet

Showtime said:


> oh man, I wonder who everyone will try to expose first: sophie or toosweet. this will entertaining to watch. :mark:


expose?


----------



## BULLY

Hello ladies. Welcome to Wrestling Forum. Hope you enjoy your stay.

If you need anything, just give me a holla and a hoy hoy. 

BULLY at your service. :bully2


----------



## Mithro

Showtime said:


> oh man, I wonder who everyone will try to expose first: sophie or toosweet. this will entertaining to watch. :mark:


I looked Sophie up and fate took me to her supposed Pinterest account with wrestling images on it, and also a Tumblr. Seems legit.

http://pinterest.com/sophiek92/activity/

http://absolutelucidity.tumblr.com/ask


----------



## Magic

JustTooSweeeet said:


> expose?





Mithro said:


> I looked Sophie up and fate took me to her supposed Pinterest account with wrestling images on it, and also a Tumblr. Seems legit.
> 
> http://pinterest.com/sophiek92/activity/
> 
> http://absolutelucidity.tumblr.com/ask


welcome to wrestling forum, where the guys on the forum don't believe in females existing on the internet.


----------



## BULLY

Someones already looked up a girls personal tumblr account? Borderline stalking. Pathetic.


----------



## scrilla

i called that before the sophie woman even posted in the thread.


----------



## Mithro

BULLY said:


> Someones already looked up a girls personal tumblr account? Borderline stalking. Pathetic.












I dragged her picture into Google images, and just clicked on a link. It literally took me less than 30 seconds.

lrn2internet bro.


----------



## BULLY

Mithro said:


> I dragged her picture into Google images, and just clicked on a link. It literally took me less than 30 seconds.
> 
> lrn2internet bro.


It doesnt matter how long it took. The fact is you did it. youstalkbro :evra


----------



## Mithro

Don't cross me, bro, I'll have my uncle flag your ISP down for downloading copyrighted material(whether you did it, or not), and I will have your internet shut down before the next moon rises.

Mark my words.


----------



## chada75

SophieK92 said:


> Standard profile pic pose. HIYA.
> 
> EDIT: Oops sorry for the size.


:hmm:.

Had to check age.

bama.


----------



## scrilla

Mithro said:


> Don't cross me, bro, I'll have my uncle flag your ISP down for downloading copyrighted material(whether you did it, or not), and I will have your internet shut down before the next moon rises.
> 
> Mark my words.



mark.


his.


words.


brother.


----------



## Obfuscation

Checking the age? You mean YOUNG?

oh hey


----------



## BULLY

Mithro said:


> Don't cross me, bro, I'll have my uncle flag your ISP down for downloading copyrighted material(whether you did it, or not), and I will have your internet shut down before the next moon rises.
> 
> Mark my words.


I'm shaking in my boots.

Continue being a pathetic stalker.


----------



## CamillePunk

Mithro's actions toward this young lady are quite despicable tbhayley (just a cute little expression my son Froot uses, I think he got it from one of his friends on here tee hee  )


----------



## Rush

Showtime said:


> welcome to wrestling forum, where the guys on the forum don't believe in females existing on the internet.


Yeah well some like haribo have been burned before :lelbron


----------



## JustTooSweeeet

and how do I go about proving my existence?


----------



## BULLY

JustTooSweeeet said:


> and how do I go about proving my existence?


You have to hold up a sign. 

Or you can not give a fuck about if people think you're real or not. whatever.


----------



## MOX

Bully's ears gonna be working overtime soon.


----------



## VINT

JustTooSweeeet said:


> and how do I go about proving my existence?


write "cuck fena" on a paper and hold it up while you throw out a peace sign in the air or else ill think you're some afghanistan terrorist out to kill, blow up or make us watch the movie the marine 3 times in a row

your call


----------



## MOX

VINT said:


> write "cuck fena" on a paper and hold it up while you throw out a peace sign in the air or else ill think you're some afghanistan terrorist out to kill, blow up or make us watch the movie the marine 3 times in a row
> 
> your call


I think you'd have more trouble proving you're a man.


----------



## Tater

Off the coast of Maui. Cruising with some friends.










I got an awesome picture while I was there of a whale calf jumping out of the water.


----------



## VINT

Anark said:


> I think you'd have more trouble proving you're a man.


Ima sucker when some suck my lip or bite in it


----------



## Situation




----------



## VINT

Situation said:


>





Spoiler:  LOLPHAGGOT


----------



## Situation

chicks dig me u hideous bastard


----------



## VINT

are you insecure about your looks?


----------



## Situation

VINT said:


> are you insecure about your looks?














show me ur face ,and the we talk about something insecure


----------



## VINT

a ****** posting a picture of another looking ****** proves that you're indeed a ******* i know it's a double negative but that's how the world works


----------



## Situation

VINT said:


> a ****** posting a picture of another looking ****** proves that you're indeed a ******* i know it's a double negative but that's how the world works


1.i dont give a shit about ur irrelevant opnion 
2.im not gay or/bi
3.im a model
4.im narcissist and i care how i look
4.i get more pussy than u
5.show me ur face geek and then i will tell my opinion about u


----------



## Kiz

poor sophie. and the other one

never post your pic here if you have a vagina. the CREEPS know. straight away.


----------



## VINT

Situation said:


> 1.i dont give a shit about *ur irrelevant opnion *
> 2.im not gay or/bi
> 3.im a model
> 4.im narcissist and i care how i look
> 4.i get more pussy than u
> 5.show me ur face *geek* and then i will tell *my opinion* about u


ok


----------



## Situation

i found you VINT











now i understand why your so homophobic and jealous,because u cant get laid .
feel sorry for ya


----------



## jtyrone

SophieK92 said:


> Standard profile pic pose. HIYA.
> 
> EDIT: Oops sorry for the size.


(Y)


----------



## VINT

whenever you make a comeback I feel like aborting the awkward that gets built up into my stomach


----------



## Vader

JustTooSweeeet said:


>














SophieK92 said:


> Standard profile pic pose. HIYA.
> 
> EDIT: Oops sorry for the size.


----------



## Situation




----------



## Vader




----------



## VINT




----------



## Vader




----------



## Wig Splitter

Aye bruhs


----------



## Rush

Situation i hope your boyfriend doesn't mind that you're showing your pic on here.


----------



## Dunk20

Turtle Dick said:


> Aye bruhs


That's Chief Keef, the rapper. Negged.


----------



## VINT

:jordan3


----------



## NoyK

*This fucking thread.

Pathetic :StephenA*


----------



## Situation

IWC people are pathetic losers and ugly nerds. :delrio
but i already knew that 

unk2


----------



## will94

Goofing off with friends the other night (I'm the one with the jacket and Back to the Future shirt on lol):


----------



## Shepard

93.20 said:


> poor sophie. and the other one
> 
> never post your pic here if you have a vagina. the CREEPS know. straight away.


hey baby


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rush said:


> Yeah well some like haribo have been burned before :lelbron


Leave Haribo alone thou...:side:


----------



## Wig Splitter

Dunk20 said:


> That's Chief Keef, the rapper. Negged.


Yes I am.


----------



## Dunk20

Turtle Dick said:


> Yes I am.


No, you are not. He's right here sitting next to me saying you are a fake. :cool2


----------



## BULLY

Whenever an attractive girl posts a picture, all the creeps come out of the closet.

What a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

When was the last attractive girl?


----------



## Mithro

The internet's a playground and you know what they say, if you're not doing creepy things on a playground, you aren't living life.

By the way, I think justtoosweet is a fake, I went to "her" photobucket and "she" just created it, and only posted two pictures, the two that "she" posted in this thread.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ok, but the girl that he or she is pretending to be is pretty damn cute.


----------



## Dunk20

"Post Your Picture holding a sign thread". I'm joking before someone shoots me in the brain.


----------



## AWESOM-O

lol thread


----------



## JustTooSweeeet




----------



## BULLY

JustTooSweeeet said:


>


Confirmed female.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

You lose, Dunk.


----------



## Gandhi

Why aren't there any Asians on this site? unk3


----------



## Glass Shatters

JustTooSweeeet said:


>





Mithro said:


> By the way, I think justtoosweet is a fake, I went to "her" photobucket and "she" just created it, and only posted two pictures, the two that "she" posted in this thread.


Negged.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Gandhi said:


> Why aren't there any Asians on this site? unk3


Pretty sure CM skittle (the user) is Asian, only know one more, that's all.


----------



## BULLY

There are some users from India. That's a part of Asia.


----------



## iMiZFiT

Well i guess it's time i finally contribute to this.

Apology lads, no girl here, just a Scottish lad.


----------



## CamillePunk

Have you met my son, Froot? He's a Scot as well.


----------



## Dunk20

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You lose, Dunk.


What did I lose? Never said she wasn't a female, just made a suggestion about holding signs to offer proof as a response to that photobucket comment from the other guy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I was just messin,  Would have been more legit if I said you lose, Mithro instead.


----------



## Dunk20

iMiZFiT said:


> Well i guess it's time i finally contribute to this.
> 
> Apology lads, no girl here, just a Scottish lad.


15?


----------



## Mithro

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I was just messin,  Would have been more legit if I said you lose, Mithro instead.


But did I lose, did I really? I think I won. I think we all won.


----------



## Death Rider

In what way did you win? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Meki

Dunk20 said:


> 15?


Problem with 15y olds Duncan 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Mithro said:


> But did I lose, did I really? I think I won. I think we all won.


I see what you did there. :side:


----------



## iMiZFiT

Dunk20 said:


> 15?


17. 18 in a few months.


----------



## Mithro

Mclovin it said:


> In what way did you win?


I never said that I was sure she was fake, I just said that I thought it was, because of the suspicious Photobucket account.

I won because we got a very shitty, incredibly low resolution photo of her holding a sign.

I am an internet detective, just not a perfect one and I embrace that quality about myself.


----------



## Magic

Mithro said:


> The internet's a playground and you know what they say, if you're not doing creepy things on a playground, you aren't living life.
> 
> By the way, I think justtoosweet is a fake, I went to "her" photobucket and "she" just created it, and only posted two pictures, the two that "she" posted in this thread.





JustTooSweeeet said:


>


:lmao

this thread brings some major lols.


----------



## Mithro

I changed my mind, I'm still not convinced that Justtoosweeet is real, she has to right her name in sharpie on her breasts, posting the picture in a skimpy bra.

It's the only way we can be sure.


----------



## Headliner

Stop it plz.


----------



## Andre

Dunk20 said:


> 15?


^^^Groomer alert^^^


----------



## Boo Radley

BLACKANDRE said:


> ^^^Groomer alert^^^


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYqpi2tNAC0


----------



## Mithro

It's about time I post a picture in this thread for you guys. I have to admit this, though... I am a female poster, I have been this entire time.

*Me at the beach looking sexy as hell:*










*Chillin' in the car:*










*Taking a selfie *










Please, don't hit on me you silly boys.


----------



## JustTooSweeeet

Mithro said:


> I won because we got a very shitty, incredibly low resolution photo of her holding a sign.


I mean.... I thought a webcam photo would suffice. Didn't know I had to break out the Nikon to prove I was the real deal


----------



## Andre

How much alcohol would it take and how much shame would you feel? :hmm:

I know that isn't really Mithro, but still...


----------



## Ruth

Some ADC shit going down in this thread.

move2rantsplz


----------



## Mithro

JustTooSweeeet said:


> I mean.... I thought a webcam photo would suffice. Didn't know I had to break out the Nikon to prove I was the real deal


It's OK, I was just kidding, us girls gotta stick together.


----------



## Death Rider

JustTooSweeeet said:


> I mean.... I thought a webcam photo would suffice. Didn't know I had to break out the Nikon to prove I was the real deal


Nah you have to be wearing a Harley Quinn outfit while holding a sign saying "I am mclovin it" :troll.


----------



## Striker

Some people in this thread have serious issues.


----------



## Situation

Mithro


----------



## HighFiveGhost

Mithro said:


> It's about time I post a picture in this thread for you guys. I have to admit this, though... I am a female poster, I have been this entire time.
> 
> *Me at the beach looking sexy as hell:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chillin' in the car:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taking a selfie *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, don't hit on me you silly boys.


----------



## Kiz

didnt know this thread could get THIS sad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

This thread


----------



## El Barto

Mithro said:


> It's about time I post a picture in this thread for you guys. I have to admit this, though... I am a female poster, I have been this entire time.
> 
> *Me at the beach looking sexy as hell:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chillin' in the car:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taking a selfie *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, don't hit on me you silly boys.


----------



## chada75

JustTooSweeeet said:


>


Is nice.


----------



## BANKSY




----------



## jtyrone




----------



## Hart Break Kid

sfddf


----------



## VINT




----------



## Situation

ME GUSTA ORIGINAL ?


----------



## Chillez

I might as well post one. Here's one of me from few years ago. Me and John Elway!


----------



## Situation




----------



## BULLY

HBK actually looks like he lifts.

Props.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

BULLY said:


> HBK actually looks like he lifts.
> 
> Props.


aye i'll post a progress pic in the morn.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Progress pic? Do you post on THE MISC?


----------



## Hart Break Kid

Glass Shatters said:


> Progress pic? Do you post on THE MISC?


wits that like a body building forum kinda thing ? nah i ain't really got super serious yet, i've got a lot of cutting to do to see definition. thing is i can gain muscle real easy but i have to really work my arse off to shed the fat. so gettin the flat stomach is a killer, and thats 5 days a week lifting and sprints.


That was taken about nov 2012 im much bigger now but not as defined. I'm no longer bulking then cutting, im just lifting and doing sprints on other days and going for lean muscle and sacrificing a lot of gain.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Turtle Dick said:


> Aye bruhs





Dunk20 said:


> That's Chief Keef, the rapper. Negged.





Turtle Dick said:


> Yes I am.



Well, the problem with that is Chief Keef is currently incarcerated and has been since January. He doesn't get released for a few more weeks.


Negged.







Also, the thirst is at an all time high in this thread.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

Sho'nuff said:


> Well, the problem with that is Chief Keef is currently incarcerated and has been since January. He doesn't get released for a few more weeks.
> 
> 
> Negged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the thirst is at an all time high in this thread.


wrong thread ?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

No, it's the right thread.

Turtle Dick tried to pass off a Chief Keef picture as a pic of himself.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

Sho'nuff said:


> No, it's the right thread.
> 
> Turtle Dick tried to pass off a Chief Keef picture as a pic of himself.


ahh right a hadn't even noticed any of those other posts thought ud just got the wrong thread ma bad


----------



## Headliner

I'm just going to assume he wasn't serious. Now let's get back on topic here and not be assholes to each other.


----------



## BULLY

Edit: nevermind.

I should behave myself.


----------



## mgman

I've gained a bit of weight recently, but have been eating more to gain muscle.


----------



## Callisto

Eating more?


----------



## Dunk20

This thread is starting to look like the random pic thread.


----------



## BULLY

All my pictures are real. Just saying.


----------



## Dunk20

BULLY said:


> All my pictures are real. Just saying.


Mines too, but there has been an increase of people posting fake ones, mostly as joke. Funny thing is that they only do that. They could at least post a real one after the joke.


----------



## Mithro

My cute niece and I:


----------



## Dunk20




----------



## Mithro

I've never had a real internet enemy before... This is interesting.


----------



## Dunk20

Mithro said:


> I've never had a real internet enemy before... This is interesting.


Just because I have a negative opinion about your ideologies doesn't mean you can call me an "internet enemy". I just think you spam a lot with fake pictures here (which in my opinion mocking some random girl look is sad and shows a lot about your character) and your overall opinions on the other sections. Especially this section. Not your enemy though. Care to show your face for once instead of spamming this thread?


----------



## Mithro

Just play along, we can be internet enemies. You'll enjoy it, trust me.


----------



## Dunk20

Trust me, I had several "problems" with some users up to point where I would give a fuck to argue with. You are not the case. Bye.


----------



## Mithro

Cool, then I'm gonna try my best to become your friend. I need more meaningful internet relationships.


----------



## HighFiveGhost

Mithro said:


> Cool, then I'm gonna try my best to become your friend. I need more meaningful internet relationships.


Sounds like you need to go outside


----------



## mgman

Mithro your nose is as big as my thumb.

In fact, you seem to have a XXXXL man's nose and lips. I should lend you my pants belt. Don't worry, we won't be able to hit on your because your nasal moon is in the way.


----------



## mgman

Sho'nuff said:


> Well, guess I'll upload a pic.


Is he allowed to post a picture with his penis sticking out of his opened fly?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Yes I am.


----------



## Humph

Some would say I am a real hero and a real human being.


----------



## mgman

Sho'nuff said:


> Yes I am.


Hahaha it's no longer there.


----------



## mgman

So my question for Mithro is whose photos did you steal to put on here?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

mgman said:


> Mithro your nose is as big as my thumb.
> 
> In fact, you seem to have a XXXXL man's nose and lips. I should lend you my pants belt. Don't worry, we won't be able to hit on your because your nasal moon is in the way.


*You're not funny.*


----------



## mgman

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *You're not funny.*












I lost my car somewhere on Mithro's nose. And that's a serious fact.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## mgman

Been working on my abs recently. Not everybody is gifted with my good looks.










My beauty is matched only by Mithro.


----------



## Death Rider

mgman said:


> Been working on my abs recently. Not everybody is gifted with my good looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beauty is matched only by Mithro.


Hilarious anyway since this threads needs more real photos:

One of my close friends birthdays:










Night out a few years ago (where's wally theme ftw):










and here is a semi decent non group photo of me for once


----------



## mgman

I think ROGERTHAT21 is Mithro's nose's boyfriend. Hey, ROGERTHAT21, do you have any pictures of you and Mithro's nose together? Like maybe in a jacuzzi or in the Grand Canyon?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool photos, Mc

Also, Dunk, I'm thinking of PMing you my contact info. :hmm:


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

mgman said:


> I think ROGERTHAT21 is Mithro's nose's boyfriend. Hey, ROGERTHAT21, do you have any pictures of you and Mithro's nose together? Like maybe in a jacuzzi or in the Grand Canyon?


*Like I said, not funny.*


----------



## mgman

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Like I said, not funny.*


I guess you're offended because I'm insulting your girlfriend (that nose)...

Hey, man, don't blame me. I mean, who the hell brags about themselves and "provokes" others about their looks when they have a nose the size of Mother-fucking Russia?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Once more, you're not funny. Quit while you're behind.*


----------



## jtyrone

thread's turned into 'post someone else's picture and pass it off as you own to troll everyone'


----------



## Yeah1993

it's also turned into a pile of shit.


----------



## Kenny

i tried to improve it


----------



## Magic

looking STYLISH in that suit, kenny.


----------



## BULLY

SUAVE KENNY


----------



## Wig Splitter

King Kenny said:


>


Neckbeards of the world assemble.


----------



## haribo

Be honest Kenny, you were just checking out that broad in the purple.


----------



## mgman

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Once more, you're not funny. Quit while you're behind.*


Poor ROGERTHAT21. He must channel his gf's hurt. It's ok, though, you need to go lie down on Mithro's nose to let off some steam.


----------



## Kenny

haribo said:


> Be honest Kenny, you were just checking out that broad in the purple.


I chatted to her quite a lot, actually. We do the same course, but different universities. She wants me to come back to talk about how my prac at schools goes. Might ask for her number next time I'm there.


----------



## Kiz

what's the suit for


----------



## Kenny

i'm going to be doing pracs at school ( 6 seperate days + a 3 week block), so i need to look smart etc. i'll use it for other events too i guess.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cool photos, Mc
> 
> Also, Dunk, I'm thinking of PMing you my contact info. :hmm:


Maybe you should think about PMing me.

IN THE RANTSAMANIA V THREAD

MEET ME IN RANTS


----------



## Lady Eastwood

King Kenny said:


>


----------



## Kenny

8*D


----------



## Stealth420

Mithro said:


> My cute niece and I:


Is that a catfish in the back ground? smh


----------



## Situation

omg that girl is so fucking ugly and that big nose and bad hair. -10/10


----------



## Nightingale

Ah if it isn't the resident wannabe model reject. This isn't rate the picture thread.


----------



## Situation

wanna see ur ugly british facehole.Everyone knows that people from UK are the ugliest people in the world.


----------



## NoyK

Situation said:


> wanna see ur ugly british facehole.Everyone knows that people from UK are the ugliest people in the world.


*She actually looks really good in my opinion. You can go back and check for yourself.*


----------



## Nightingale

Situation said:


> wanna see ur ugly british facehole.Everyone knows that people from UK are the ugliest people in the world.


Come back when you learn to type correctly. I don't talk to illiterate.


----------



## Death Rider

Situation said:


> wanna see ur ugly british facehole.Everyone knows that people from UK are the ugliest people in the world.


Nah she is pretty cute and tbh you have an ugly personality. Also the UK > where you live and that coming from a #realbrit


----------



## Situation

Mclovin it said:


> Nah she is pretty cute and tbh you have an ugly personality. Also the UK > where you live and that coming from a #realbrit























Vex said:


> Come back when you learn to type correctly. I don't talk to illiterate.


bad excuses,but i didn't wanna see ur hideous face anyway


----------



## Cookie Monster

Situation said:


> wanna see ur ugly british facehole.Everyone knows that people from UK are the ugliest people in the world.


:lol


----------



## Coffey

Pic thread so mean/derailed lately. Peeps gettin' banned left & right. Crazy.


----------



## NoyK

*Oh yeah, forgot to mention that Vex looks a whole lot better than the grotesque abominations you hang around with, Strongside:*











:delrio


----------



## Headliner

Situation, please stop the awful trolling. Only warning. Back on topic.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I sleep upside down like a Lost Boy.


----------



## Situation

i like how people comment something about me,but is afraid show their own faces.Dweebs


----------



## Headliner

Anddddd he's banned from the thread. Should of listened.

Charlie you hair looks wild.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Epic bed head.


----------



## Kenny

Me and my niece <3


----------



## NoyK

*Kenny doesn't have his signature beard anymore *


----------



## Kenny

I decided to shave it off, finally. :hayden2


----------



## Ruth

Kenny's niece appears to know your feel, Skybs.


----------



## Nicky Flash

Edit: Want to find a better pic.


----------



## The Livid One

My dog can't see me while lying down so he sticks one paw straight up so I can still interact with him.












King Kenny said:


>


Personally I'd probably adjust the aperture so it's abit less overexposed but im not a camera guy, im more an idea guy.


----------



## ChaelSonnen

The Livid One said:


> My dog can't see me while lying down so he sticks one paw straight up so I can still interact with him.


Not gonna lie, I thought that was your dick at first.

Anyways!


----------



## CMWit

A gimick poster I see huh?


----------



## Stealth420

ChaelSonnen said:


> Not gonna lie, I thought that was your dick at first.
> 
> Anyways!


Woah didn't know you were a "violent person". Ctfu lol


----------



## mpredrox

wtf did this thread turn into? Looks like it's back on track though 


















damn how do you edit pic size?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Spent a few weeks putting on Wedding Singer: The Musical at Uni. I was ensemble so no photos I really care for of me except this one (in this scene I was the guy Sandler says is gonna strangle with a microphone, the standing one)


----------



## SHUDEYE

Fuck it, I'll put one up.

Me and mum's idiot dog just chillin'.









EDIT: Just to fuck some of you off...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Eh, why the Hell not?


----------



## Timber Timbre

Had one or two of these already in the old thread, figured i'd throw a few in the mix from some of the ones that I kept on my harddrive which I rarely ever do.







These two were taken a year and a half ago, first pic is what I have in my profile atm. More or less testing out my cam on the new laptop I bought.






These two are from last year, first was taken near Christmas and the other is me and my gf on the trip to New Brunswick last Summer. Proof that Montrealers are prone to nasty sunburns after spending the day on a boat lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool pics on this page, yo.


----------



## kobra860

mgman said:


> So my question for Mithro is whose photos did you steal to put on here?


A bunch of sites have that picture so who knows.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Tuna my cat


----------



## CMWit

Holy shite, my lil bro just sent this to me, I am the one in the awesome Hulk shirt...fucking 80's man...summer of 81

And then this was frmo last summer in Mexico


----------



## ChaelSonnen

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Tuna my cat


That's the best picture in this thread. Aside mine of course.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

ChaelSonnen said:


> That's the best picture in this thread. Aside mine of course.


Well you are the reflection of perfection Chael.


----------



## ChaelSonnen

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Well you are the reflection of perfection Chael.


Chael P Sonnen, the P stands for perfection.


----------



## AJ

CMWit said:


> Holy shite, my lil bro just sent this to me, I am the one in the awesome Hulk shirt...fucking 80's man...summer of 81
> 
> And then this was frmo last summer in Mexico


You really have a range of 'looks' CM, I've noticed, not 'different person' levels, and I mean it in a good way too, haha.

EDIT: And not just meaning these 2 pictures either, that would be too stupid, .


----------



## NoyK

CMWit said:


> And then this was frmo last summer in Mexico


*
Damn Witty, you look classy there (Y)
*


----------



## jamstan

Very rarely post but saw this post mentioned in another thread. Thought I may as well stick a pic or two up.

Me and the kids at Halloween.










Taken at my Sisters wedding a year or so ago.










My dog.


----------



## Callisto

CMWit said:


> And then this was frmo last summer in Mexico


Cute! You look like you've toned up a bit.

And blarg looks good, might I add. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

blarg looks nothing like Kevin Steen.

nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lady Eastwood

blarg is the best looking guy on this forum.

Until you people prove me wrong, I hope this kills all of your self esteem.


iper1


----------



## Callisto

HayleySabin said:


> blarg looks nothing like Kevin Steen.
> 
> nooooooooooooooo


But he does look like Enrique Iglesias.

<3


----------



## Rush

Catalanotto said:


> blarg is the best looking guy on this forum.
> 
> Until you people prove me wrong, I hope this kills all of your self esteem.
> 
> 
> iper1


just wait until you see my tiny penis, that will change your mind :jt7


----------



## Obfuscation

French Enrique?

Meanwhile my doppelganger is a guy who plays a horny teen in various movies. Could be worse.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My doppelganger is dead.


----------



## Timber Timbre

Aww at all the kind compliments, now my ego just grew the size of BULLY's biceps under a magnifying glass.






HayleySabin said:


> blarg looks nothing like Kevin Steen.
> 
> nooooooooooooooo


Oh Cody, you just wait until I pack on a few pounds, i'll still f*ck you up in our tentative LADDER WAR. Eating a quarter pounder as i'm taunting you right now..


----------



## Obfuscation

Retain your agility despite the bulbous gut from impending weight gain.

:generico <-- that's what I'm going to look like soon enough. For intensive purposes of said WAR. (if only I could grow a beard. FUCK)


----------



## Timber Timbre

HayleySabin said:


> Retain your agility despite the bulbous gut from impending weight gain.
> 
> :generico <-- that's what I'm going to look like soon enough. For intensive purposes of said WAR. (if only I could grow a beard. FUCK)



For this to happen you have to be a full on soulless ginger, not a pseudo one :hayley1


No worries, unlike the fat Ronald "Mac" McDonald from Always Sunny circa season 7, I know how to throw a successful roundhouse kick. #watchagonnadoaboutit?


----------



## Obfuscation

Hair dye will seep into my brain forcing me to go full ginger. I'm already pale as the white background on the board we post on, so it'll be a natural fit.

Sounds like you're channeling GLACIER here with roundhouse kick knowledge. Woah.


----------



## Timber Timbre

pshaw.. Cryonic Kick = Poor man's Sweet Chin Music. Besides, that Sub Zero wannabe WCW reject has done nothing to warrant my adulation of him. :side:










Now grow your damn beard in so you can take your asswhoopin' like a man!


----------



## Obfuscation

He wasn't working with that Ernest Miller swag. That's for sure. But what a personality.

I'll have to find a quick fix solution to this a la Homer Simpson style. Be naive to try something no matter the risks involved. Blinding tunnel vision. My mediocre five o'clock shadow atm isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Timber Timbre

HayleySabin said:


> He wasn't working with that Ernest Miller swag. That's for sure. But what a personality.
> 
> I'll have to find a quick fix solution to this a la Homer Simpson style. Be naive to try something no matter the risks involved. Blinding tunnel vision. My mediocre five o'clock shadow atm isn't going to cut it.


Do what you can, but come prepared. I'm already planning to throw myself as a forcible entry in Rantsmania, and posting a vid directed at you singing a french rendition of Bailamos.. It will be an Anark/Enrique/Frog mashup from hell. Soon..


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

This is an imminent burial for myself. I have a horrible work ethic these days. I'm like Randy Orton.


----------



## Zοso




----------



## Apocalypto

blarg_ said:


> Aww at all the kind compliments, now my ego just grew the size of BULLY's biceps under a magnifying glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Cody, you just wait until I pack on a few pounds, i'll still f*ck you up in our tentative LADDER WAR. Eating a quarter pounder as i'm taunting you right now..


There is a difference between biceps and a fat chunk. unk2


----------



## MOX

Apocalypto said:


> There is a difference between biceps and a fat chunk. unk2


One of your biceps is thinner than Bully's cock.

And he ain't that well endowed.

According to ZigglerMark.


----------



## BULLY

Anark said:


> One of your biceps is thinner than Bully's cock.
> 
> And he ain't that well endowed.


That's not what you were saying last night bah-bee.


----------



## Timber Timbre

HayleySabin said:


> :lmao
> 
> This is an imminent burial for myself. I have a horrible work ethic these days. I'm like Randy Orton.


That's ok, just shit in a Diva's bag, trash a Hotel Room, get caught for Steroids and call Headliner/Seabs a crop of spineless p*ssies. That may be the loophole you're looking for if you want to avoid the inevitabe,


----------



## MOX

BULLY said:


> That's not what you were saying last night bah-bee.


I JUST WANTED TO MAKE YOU HAPPY


----------



## Meki

CMWit said:


>


I recognize Ric Flair in you, Witty? Why?


----------



## XxMetsxX

Yes, I am in a wheelchair. :vince2


----------



## CMWit

Meki said:


> I recognize Ric Flair in you, Witty? Why?


I dunno why Meki? Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!









Smokin a Cuban in Mexico...


----------



## BULLY

They're both about the same age :suarez1


----------



## CMWit

BULLY said:


> They're both about the same age :suarez1


Hey hey now you aren't all taht much younger than this old fella...


























































































































wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK

Apocalypto said:


> There is a difference between biceps and a fat chunk. unk2


*You still exist?*


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Is it just me or does Witt look a bit like Tom from Desperate Housewives?


----------



## CMWit

RevolverSnake said:


> Is it just me or does Witt look a bit like Tom from Desperate Housewives?


RS it's funny you say that as when I was younger I used to get compared to him when he was on Melrose place...


----------



## Patrick Bateman

CMWit said:


> RS it's funny you say that as when I was younger I used to get compared to him when he was on Melrose place...


----------



## CMWit

AJBurnett said:


> You really have a range of 'looks' CM, I've noticed, not 'different person' levels, and I mean it in a good way too, haha.
> 
> EDIT: And not just meaning these 2 pictures either, that would be too stupid, .


Anyhting I can do to stay looking young! 



Skybs said:


> *
> Damn Witty, you look classy there (Y)
> *


We were at a really nice Japanses restaurant in Mexico during our honeymmon had to look good for the mrs!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

who?


----------



## BULLY

:delrio


----------



## Rush

Lift heavier Blake.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

I had an injury so i was out for 2 months(December,January). I started training in mid february. For week and over i am focusing only on upper chest and mainly inner parts, because they are trying to lag. Soon i'll be back to my normal training.  











unk2


----------



## BULLY

LOL. You wish you had my physique son. And that picture you posted was when I was a few pounds overweight, I look much better than that now. You've got abs, but when you're bordering on anorexic it doesn't count. Eat more.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

BULLY said:


> LOL. You wish you had my physique son. And that picture you posted was when I was a few pounds overweight, I look much better than that now. You've got abs, but when you're bordering on anorexic it doesn't count. Eat more.


I eat a lot, but my metabolism doesn't allow me to gain much weight. However i gained 23kgs for 1 year and half lifting which is enough for me, because i am 1.75.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Geh mah bags, you do t get my sympy at all...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Maybe if you stop twisting your torso like that.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

I feel like The Miz reading a wrestling forum.


----------



## SonoShion

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> I eat a lot, but my metabolism doesn't allow me to gain much weight. However i gained 23kgs for 1 year and half lifting which is enough for me, because i am 1.75.


So what's your weight now?


----------



## Ruth

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206226_440351756044287_272574250_n.jpg


I hate to alarm you but your *FUCKING GYM IS FUCKING MATERIALIZING AROUND YOU. THE REMNANTS OF YOUR REALITY ARE COLLAPSING IN ON THEMSELVES. FUCK.*


----------



## Meki

:lol at his torso twist

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Tater

From Halloween in Waikiki a few years back. Good times.


----------



## MOX

As the snow is fucking the UK up a bit at the moment, a celebratory hark back to a couple of winters ago. This is possibly the first recorded incident of a snowhermaphrodite. 


















The giant snow cock was actually made by a girl who worked with us, and someone there has a picture of her on her knees as she sculpted it. Probably more amusing than it should be.


----------



## BehindYou

used to be in much better shape a few years ago but me (especially my face) has got way chubbier.

Im a pretty average guy except for size (im about 6ft4, my cousin who's in 2 of the pics is about 6ft2 for reference).
Get told i look like Kelsey Grammar and by my friends who watch wrestling... Kane :|


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

SonoShion said:


> So what's your weight now?


70kg :sad:


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Skullduggery

Priceless Blaze said:


>


Those gas masks wont work :lmao


----------



## BarackYoMama

Skullduggery said:


> Those gas masks wont work :lmao


:lmao: 

I don't know if you're for real, but that's a party hat


----------



## Callisto

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Turning eighteen in two months.
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/578315_440351662710963_2124909823_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206226_440351756044287_272574250_n.jpg
> :ziggler3


----------



## MDizzle

From last night:


----------



## zkorejo

BehindYou said:


> used to be in much better shape a few years ago but me (especially my face) has got way chubbier.
> 
> Im a pretty average guy except for size (im about 6ft4, my cousin who's in 2 of the pics is about 6ft2 for reference).
> Get told i look like Kelsey Grammar and by my friends who watch wrestling... Kane :|


duuuuude..! You look exactly like Kane!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

MDizzle said:


> From last night:


QUICK, GUYS, MAKE A THREAD ABOUT SHEAMUS SHAVING HIS HEAD


----------



## MDizzle

Catalanotto said:


> QUICK, GUYS, MAKE A THREAD ABOUT SHEAMUS SHAVING HIS HEAD


Dammit...:side:


----------



## Fru

Hi, I'm new (fresh out the box baaaaybay), so here's a picture of me and sis (the only one of me I have, soz sis) so you can think about what a handsome devil I am when you read my upcoming, inevitably awesome posts. (pose is ironically saccharine) Unfortunately I'm not a wrestler or in any way in shape, so headshots only!


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I bet your sister would love you for posting that..


----------



## Hart Break Kid

cool


----------



## Virgil_85

MDizzle said:


> From last night:


That mark out smile .


----------



## haribo

Catalanotto said:


> QUICK, GUYS, MAKE A THREAD ABOUT SHEAMUS SHAVING HIS HEAD


I thought it was El Generico :wilkins


----------



## MDizzle

haribo said:


> I thought it was El Generico :wilkins


I get that quite a bit "Man, if you ever put a Generico mask on, you'd be a dead ringer for the guy."

Sadly, I haven't got to meet the man himself.


----------



## BehindYou

zkorejo said:


> duuuuude..! You look exactly like Kane!


So im told...i dont think its a good thing.

How often do i get "BY GOD, IS IT EVEN HUMAN!!?!"..... too often


----------



## BULLY

BehindYou said:


> So im told...i dont think its a good thing.
> 
> How often do i get "BY GOD, IS IT EVEN HUMAN!!?!"..... too often


:lol: yeah that would kinda suck


----------



## Callisto

Fru said:


> Hi, I'm new (fresh out the box baaaaybay), so here's a picture of me and sis (the only one of me I have, soz sis) so you can think about what a handsome devil I am when you read my upcoming, inevitably awesome posts. (pose is ironically saccharine) Unfortunately I'm not a wrestler or in any way in shape, so headshots only!


PAUL MCCARTNEY :mark:


----------



## Fru

I massively dislike Paul McCartney, so proceed with caution, friend!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BehindYou said:


> So im told...i dont think its a good thing.
> 
> How often do i get "BY GOD, IS IT EVEN HUMAN!!?!"..... too often


:lmao


I always get I THOUGHT YOU DIED?

Most people here will understand the 'joke' <.<


----------



## MDizzle

Virgil_85 said:


> That mark out smile .


Quite a bit, yes. And considering the fact that the crowd was 50/50 chanting for him and me ... it was unreal.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## THANOS

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I always get I THOUGHT YOU DIED?
> 
> Most people here will understand the 'joke' <.<


I'm going to take a stab at it and say Amy Whinehouse because of the way you do your hair?


----------



## Andre

Thought it was about time that I posted some pics seeing as I've posted in here a few times without doing so. Well, it's partly that and partly the fact that too many people took the BLACKANDRE in-joke that was started by GOD OF CUNT too seriously fpalm

Be warned that the pics are huge...



Spoiler: WHITEANDRE



Just a few pics from when I was In Futurventura last October, not the best quality but there you:


----------



## MOX

Andre, don't be ashamed and start googling random white guys to pass off as yourself.

EMBRACE YOUR BLACKNESS


----------



## Kiz

MOTHERFUCKINGTANKANDRE


----------



## Andre

Anark said:


> Andre, don't be ashamed and start googling random white guys to pass off as yourself.
> 
> EMBRACE YOUR BLACKNESS


Sorry mate, I've let my people down :no:


----------



## BULLY

bama


----------



## MOX

Me yesterday, just relaxin', you know it.


----------



## BULLY

Fuck. Am I tripping or did that picture just speak to me?


----------



## MOX

BULLY said:


> Fuck. Am I tripping or did that picture just speak to me?


You've either given yourself over to the Swayze love, no bad thing, or you are indeed off your face and it's time for another video dedicated to Cat's vagina.

I'm sure it's lovely and everything, but it's no Patrick Swayze.

BLAME IT ON THE SWAYZE


----------



## Hart Break Kid

:flip


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Obfuscation

WHITE ANDRE?

lies.


----------



## Sugar Upon Wounds

hart gay kid's mom took those.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

Sugar Upon Wounds said:


> hart gay kid's mom took those.


Nope it was your mom that took it after i knocked the cobwebs off her dusty cunt.


----------



## Vader

This picture isn't gay at all. I'm the fire chief.


----------



## Hart Break Kid

Vader13 said:


> This picture isn't gay at all. I'm the fire chief.


Guy far right looks an awful lot like the arctic monkeys drummer matt helder man!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## A$AP

That Guy said:


>


How many confirmed kills, bro?


----------



## That Guy

Dunno :kobe I re spawned the other day and had to restart


----------



## Glass Shatters

The guy in the middle is pointing the muzzle directly at the guy on the right's shoulder and needs to be slapped for flagging. What exactly do you do in the military? If you're in the middle, don't answer, because I already know.


----------



## That Guy

I'm actually on the right, but yeah it kinda looks like it's pointing at the shoulder.. isn't though, it's a bit more leaning forward. Hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## A$AP

Glass Shatters said:


> The guy in the middle is pointing the muzzle directly at the guy on the right's shoulder and needs to be slapped for flagging. What exactly do you do in the military? If you're in the middle, don't answer, because I already know.


They clearly just rescued the black chick in the back. She's happy about it. 

Now they're rocking the "mission accomplished" pose for the photo collection.

Edit: Chick could be a dude. Pending confirmation by That Guy.


----------



## That Guy

It's a chick, not a dude.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Me about 10 months ago


----------



## Bushmaster

Praise the Sun yeah im a goof :lol


----------



## Arya Dark

*SoupBro!!!! PRAISE THE SUN!*


----------



## Bushmaster

Had a fun day (Y)


----------



## THANOS

Soupman Prime said:


> Had a fun day (Y)


Epic pics man!! Its good to see what you look like now lol. Was Shiekiebaby just as cray in person as he is on youtube and twitter? And did Angle say anything crazy? I'd love to meet both lol! :mark:


----------



## Tarfu

Priceless Blaze said:


>


Think I see a pattern here. Somewhere on every page THE BLAZE posts an obscure picture which freaks people out and they dismiss it because it's just too much to handle. And we have the Ziggler hoodie as a suspiciously recurring object. Is this a message - perhaps a cryptic code we must break? You have our attention now.

Also lol wtf Soup. Shit never ends. The whitest posters do a black-turn and all the black andres the opposite. There's something deeper to this, guys.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Dat bad quality. :draper


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## BULLY

Patrick Bateman said:


> Dat bad quality. :draper


That's a wonderful suit. Don't tell me. Let me guess. Valentino Couture ?


----------



## Kenny

recent photo of me at acu games with a friend, going to a themed party night


----------



## Patrick Bateman

BULLY said:


> That's a wonderful suit. Don't tell me. Let me guess. Valentino Couture ?


Well, actually, that's none of your business, Bully. But I can assure you, it certainly wasn't cheap.


----------



## Callisto

Patrick Bateman said:


> Well, actually, that's none of your business, Bully. But I can assure you, it certainly wasn't cheap.


You went dumpster diving, didn't you? :yodawg


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I hope I'm not being cross-examined here.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

swag swaggg.. Bob Marley 
Lol. Came from the Carnival, pretty fucked up I was.. haha


----------



## Lady Eastwood

na na na na na na na na Batman


----------



## Cookie Monster

BATALANOTTO


----------



## BULLY

Wow batman sure has changed. Don't remember him having tits or wearing hula hoops in his ears.

Looks like he might want to change his shampoo too. His hair looks a bit raggy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It was windy out today because we are getting storms, I got home recently and don't give a fuck about fixing it for WF.

You're just mad that I don't care about proving anything to WF in my pictures. I can openly look like a ****** and move on with my evening.


:shane


----------



## BULLY

Catalanotto said:


> It was windy out today because we are getting storms, I got home recently and don't give a fuck about fixing it for WF.
> 
> You're just mad that I don't care about proving anything to WF in my pictures. *I can openly look like a ******* and move on with my evening.
> 
> 
> :shane


Mission accomplished :bruce3

In all seriousness though, I agree. You're not proving anything to anyone by taking a picture of yourself in a batman mask.


----------



## THANOS

Catalanotto said:


> na na na na na na na na Batman


lol Nice pic! That mask looks almost identical to my Dark Knight DVD case (size, plastic look, curves, etc.), it's like you glued the back to your face. It really was raining like crap out earlier eh? I caught the worst of it walking to school from Union and sunken boat shoes to show for it!


----------



## McQueen

Who you kidding you were looking at her tits.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## THANOS

McQueen said:


> Who you kidding you were looking at her tits.


:lol I won't say I didn't notice them. You sure did though! :clap


----------



## SophieK92

Met The Shield at Axxess


----------



## BULLY

SophieK92 said:


> Met The Shield at Axxess


(Y) 

So jelly.


----------



## THANOS

SophieK92 said:


> Met The Shield at Axxess


They would be sweet to meet! Congrats! You are very pretty btw!


----------



## SophieK92

They were awesome, all really lovely guys. D'aww thank you


----------



## BULLY

SophieK92 said:


> They were awesome, all really lovely guys. D'aww thank you


Did you get to talk to them?


----------



## Cookie Monster

Was Ambrose as crazy as he seems?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SophieK92 said:


> Met The Shield at Axxess


Awesome. 

I kinda wish I went to the MANIA stadium a bit earlier to meet at least Kate. lol


----------



## McQueen

THANOS said:


> :lol I won't say I didn't notice them. You sure did though! :clap


As THE BOSS said



> The dogs on Main Street howl 'cause they understand
> If I could take one moment into my hands
> Mister I ain't a boy! no I'm a man
> And I believe in a promised land


You better believe it.


----------



## SophieK92

BULLY said:


> Did you get to talk to them?


Not properly, just very brief small talk, they were running about trying to get round everyone.


----------



## therock11

BULLY said:


> HAHAHA word of advice Acopalotofdicko if you're going to post a pic of yourself with your shirt open, make sure you don't have the physique of an eight year old girl.
> 
> Edit: Okay it looks like you've been banned. This is cause for celebration. So... cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evil Neville said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passing gas?
Click to expand...

Dat constipation :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BULLY

I posted that picture months ago. Stalk much?


----------



## Eulonzo

SophieK92 said:


> Met The Shield at Axxess


I :mark:ed. That's awesome!


----------



## Meki

SophieK92 said:


> Met The Shield at Axxess


Jelly as fuck at the moment. Hopefully they'll be there next year too when I go to Mania 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## therock11

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I always get I THOUGHT YOU DIED?
> 
> Most people here will understand the 'joke' <.<


You have stage 4 cancer? :hmm:


----------



## High_King




----------



## CMWit




----------



## Callisto

SophieK92 said:


> Met The Shield at Axxess


Oh my motherfucking god. Lucky! :mark:


----------



## Boo Radley

I've got rid of the beard now (sort of) but still growing the hair


----------



## Cookie Monster

I see a hint of Joaquin Phoenix in you :lol


----------



## Boo Radley

Cookie Monster said:


> I see a hint of Joaquin Phoenix in you :lol


It's funny you should say that, I remember a few years ago a website where you put in a photo of yourself and it works out which celebrity you look most like. Thats what I got and that was when I was a clean shaven skinhead. :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

Haha that is quite strange indeed. I don't even know what it was that instantly made me think of him neither.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Anyway here's a pic of me, be nice, it's late and I am tired as fuuuuck.


----------



## will94

Met Bam Margera tonight. He wanted to sleep on my shoulder in his slightly drunken state lol


----------



## RyanPelley

A couple years back. Just thought: Fuck it, let's try to do the Warrior's face paint.


----------



## Meki

Cookie Monster said:


> Anyway here's a pic of me, be nice, it's late and I am tired as fuuuuck.


You look like Rush.


----------



## Rush

THE TEACHER said:


> You look like Rush.


is that a compliment or an insult? :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

I always thought Cookie Monster was black. He actually looks a bit like me.


----------



## Meki

Rush said:


> is that a compliment or an insult? :side:


I'll let Cookie Monster decide that


----------



## ABrown

Boo Radley said:


> I've got rid of the beard now (sort of) but still growing the hair


with that 'stache and hair you look like late 90's Mike Piazza


----------



## CMWit

abrown0718 said:


> with that 'stache and hair you look like late 90's Mike Piazza


Good call!


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Catalanotto said:


> na na na na na na na na Batman


Wow!!


----------



## BULLY

will94 said:


> Met Bam Margera tonight. He wanted to sleep on my shoulder in his slightly drunken state lol


How come you get to hang out with all the cool people?


----------



## will94

BULLY said:


> How come you get to hang out with all the cool people?


Just lucky and in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Ruth

SEIZING THE DAY


----------



## Kiz

did you get to ask bam how many different things exploded on him during his day?


----------



## will94

Loud Alarm said:


> did you get to ask bam how many different things exploded on him during his day?


Sadly nope. He was wasted, so conversation was a minimum lol


----------



## VILLAIN

Heres a few pictures of me, haha some of them from when I was like 17 and you will see the difference cause Im 19 nearly 20 ;P


----------



## Rush

selfie (what? :side from before the races yesterday. More were taken on the day so if i see any where i don't look like a drunken mess i'll post them as well :lol










also Black Caviar~!



Spoiler: big pic















amazing horse, 25 wins from 25 starts. Just incredible.


----------



## Humph

Wait, top button OPEN?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

fuck it


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Pretty bad ass.


----------



## Meki

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Turning eighteen after a month.


Wow your right arm is considerably bigger than your left one. I wonder why that is :hmm:

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Riot

.. Because the right one is at a different angle?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BULLY said:


> How come you get to hang out with all the cool people?


Will is the GOAT of this thread. Been like that since I joined.


----------



## BULLY

Yeah I kinda realized that


----------



## Meki

Riot said:


> .. Because the right one is at a different angle? :hmm:


I mean the last pic, bro. Obv fapper is obvious (nothing wrong with that)

Edit: I forgot you were a chick. But 'I mean the last pic, sis" doesn't feel right

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY

One arms straight and ones flexing. Of course ones going to be bigger.


----------



## Death Rider

Spoiler:  big picture















Got new glasses. Only picture I don't look like a drunk mess so far.


----------



## BULLY

What's wrong with the bloke on the right?


----------



## Snowman

Tell that bloke on the right to burn that shirt immediately


----------



## Ruth

Hey, I was at a farmhouse restaurant with that same menu not too long ago.

...

What the fuck kind of party have you got going on there?


----------



## Death Rider

BULLY said:


> What's wrong with the bloke on the right?


I do not know :lmao. He pulls weird faces in photos. 



Frooot said:


> Hey, I was at a farmhouse restaurant with that same menu not too long ago.
> 
> ...
> 
> What the fuck kind of party have you got going on there?


Wetherspoons in Bristol city centre aka commercial rooms. Pre-drinks before heading to reflex.


----------



## chada75

Rush said:


> selfie (what? :side from before the races yesterday. More were taken on the day so if i see any where i don't look like a drunken mess i'll post them as well :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also Black Caviar~!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing horse, 25 wins from 25 starts. Just incredible.


Cool. Did the Horse past Inspection of did it have a big engine?


----------



## CamillePunk

Rush said:


> selfie (what? :side from before the races yesterday. More were taken on the day so if i see any where i don't look like a drunken mess i'll post them as well :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> amazing horse, 25 wins from 25 starts. Just incredible.


new wallpaper/screen saver/phone background/wallet pic/that picture I tape to the back of an only moderately attractive woman's head as I reluctantly pleasure her


----------



## CMWit

From this past weekend w/my new best buddy Sophie...my wife is dog sitting this puppy for a week


----------



## haribo

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Needs more chest work.


----------



## Meki

haribo said:


>


Stop posting my pics without my permission please 8*D


----------



## Andre

haribo said:


>


You should kill to be Blake"Pure"Holyman.


----------



## AJ

I didn't know your character was CM Punk Wit! .


----------



## Yeah1993

omg klebold


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

My mom, a ferret, and I:









Me at a military bar in Africa:









Me doing pullups for a military contest (2nd place with only 27 pullups):

















last 3 are 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Dat Skyfall.


----------



## MOX

Skyfall said:


> Me at a military bar in Africa:


That is a Hollywood fucking chin, YPG.

When you get in fights, do you bother punching the fucker, or do you just facebutt his fists?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

lol. that picture is over 1 1/2 years ago; I was so skinny then. I'm much bigger now, but more fat; so no current pictures till Halloween, when I'll Triple H.


----------



## rbhayek

Skyfall said:


> My mom, a ferret, and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at a military bar in Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me doing pullups for a military contest (2nd place with only 27 pullups):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last 3 are 1 1/2 years old.


you look like this dude I work with haha. Doppleganger.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Me before working a show at Clearlake, CA this past weekend.


----------



## SeanWrestling

Skyfall said:


> My mom, a ferret, and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at a military bar in Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me doing pullups for a military contest (2nd place with only 27 pullups):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last 3 are 1 1/2 years old.


From one straight man to another (I presume), who says wrestling fans can't be good looking.


----------



## The Presence

JustTooSweeeet said:


>


Gorgeous! My perfect woman :ex:


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Skyfall said:


> *pics*


looks gay unk2


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Ziggler Mark said:


> looks gay unk2


sounds jealous of dat ginger hair

@Winning_One

One day, I'm going to see one of your promotions shows. You're freaking huge btw, no ****.


----------



## SPCDRI

Skyfall said:


> no current pictures till Halloween, when I'll Triple H.


Use HGH, IGF-1, testosterone, anabolic steroids, clenbuterol and diuretics to look good for SummerSlam
and still have a gut?

:HHH2


----------



## GOON

Was going to post this in TNAFan4Lyfe's SWAG~! thread but w/e.

















Tidings from the bunker of LIBERTY, brothers.


----------



## THANOS

Skyfall said:


> My mom, a ferret, and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at a military bar in Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me doing pullups for a military contest (2nd place with only 27 pullups):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last 3 are 1 1/2 years old.


Dude you actually look a lot like a younger Daniel Craig so your name and avy are extremely fitting lol.


----------



## Tracer Bullet




----------



## Wig Splitter

GOON The Legend said:


> Was going to post this in TNAFan4Lyfe's SWAG~! thread but w/e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidings from the bunker of LIBERTY, brothers.


----------



## the_crippler

Jesus_Hong said:


> Me about 10 months ago



The army table tennis champion. I'd still whip your ass though, you are not in my league


----------



## Jesus_Hong

the_crippler said:


> The army table tennis champion. I'd still whip your ass though, you are not in my league


Many have tried. Many have tried!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

:vince2


----------



## Snowman




----------



## Patrick Bateman

H0TMAN


----------



## Callisto

Skyfall said:


> My mom, a ferret, and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at a military bar in Africa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me doing pullups for a military contest (2nd place with only 27 pullups):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last 3 are 1 1/2 years old.


Marine?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

SN0WMAN said:


>


that's a sweet-ass shirt man. DIESEL! 


TehJerichoFan said:


> Marine?


navy


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Shitty quality: check
stupid haircut: check
big ass forehead: check
creepy rapeface: check

4/10 would not bang


----------



## haribo

Well, at least you're in no danger of a monobrow.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

:vince2


----------



## Vader

:lmao


----------



## NoyK

*You look like someone famous, but I can't quite put my finger on it. Dammit.*


----------



## Callisto

Mess at you shaving your eyebrows.


----------



## Andre

SN0WMAN said:


>


SNOWMAN looking fairly boss, as expected. BOSSMAN.



Patrick Bateman said:


> Shitty quality: check
> stupid haircut: check
> big ass forehead: check
> creepy rapeface: check
> 
> 4/10 would not bang


You're German, right? You should go the full hog and match those hilarious eyebrows with an Alex Wright/Berlyn look:










Do that and post it on here and I'll rep you many times.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

The funny thing is is that my eyebrows are legit this fucked up.


----------



## 189558

Tunes + Grilling Out = Awesome.


----------



## Pratchett

Not many pics of me anywhere. Not too photogenic.
Here is one from me fishing late last summer.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Impressive fish, very nice + dat Stone Cold shirt. 10/10


----------



## NoyK

*Damn that's awesome, Bearcatter. Best thing I ever caught while hiking/camping with friends was a small shore fish and a few crabs enaldo*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Fid said:


> Tunes + Grilling Out = Awesome.
> 
> Picture is was taken on April 4th.


Are you by any chance listening to Alanis Morissette's "Hand in my Pocket"? 

But yes, tunes + grilling out = win.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool pics on the last couple of pages, nice fish as well. (Y)


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

Skybs said:


> *You look like someone famous, but I can't quite put my finger on it. Dammit.*


*Does he look like Marshall from How I Met Your Mother? That's who he looks like to me.*


----------



## rbhayek

Skybs said:


> *You look like someone famous, but I can't quite put my finger on it. Dammit.*


McCaulay Culkin? In a good way, not a bad way.


----------



## NoyK

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Does he look like Marshall from How I Met Your Mother? That's who he looks like to me.*





















*:hmm:


Oh my god you're right. THAT'S SO AWESOME :mark:*


----------



## rbhayek

Sigh, I tried to post one, I give up.


----------



## BULLY

Skybs said:


>


.. I see 3 lips.


----------



## rbhayek

damn it


----------



## BULLY

You don't know what you're doing do you


----------



## rbhayek

Not in this case, no. Fuck it. I use wordpress to do all this stuff when I usually post pictures. That's how I used to run this website that I worked for a while back.


----------



## why

me after a bukkake


----------



## SonoShion

Very very violent look Patrick. Me gusta.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Aw shit man, I shouldn't have posted that ugly ass pic of me. I look like fucking Marshall, my life is ruined.


----------



## NoyK

*That's a good thing.*


----------



## haribo

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Does he look like Marshall from How I Met Your Mother? That's who he looks like to me.*


I thought he looked like an uglier Tom Hiddleston.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Kenny

Me and my niece.


----------



## xD7oom

>


Nice sig, someone else should see that .


----------



## Fru

From last Sunday when I saw his comedy show  I was very starstruck and am not a photogenic fella, so it's a terrible picture of me, but fuck it, YOMFO (you only meet Foley once) 

I think I was putting what he'd signed for me back into my pocket when the cameraman surprised me with the photo op, which accounts for that awkward-ass pose.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## SonoShion

Spoiler:  The French


----------



## NoyK

*Sono looks like a young Di Maria (Y)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

At a Giants game. I'm on the left in the #80 jersey.










Being drunk in the Giants Stadium parking lot, before the game.










In a Manhattan bar getting caught semi-off guard and making a retarded face (I'm in the blue track jacket) with my wife, best friend and his wife.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Me putting in LEGIT WORK @ a bar recently.

edit kinda big but FUCK


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

TLK :mark:


----------



## BULLY

SonoShion said:


> Spoiler:  The French


Are you wearing lipstick?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

The Lady Killer said:


> Me putting in LEGIT WORK @ a bar recently.
> 
> edit kinda big but FUCK


It's safe to say some bitches got fucked in the ass that night. :draper


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Gambit said:


> Spoiler:  big picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got new glasses. Only picture I don't look like a drunk mess so far.


no, you just look stoned as fuck in this one unk2


----------



## Murph

Meeting Mick Foley last Sunday night, love this picture.


----------



## The Lady Killer

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> It's safe to say some bitches got fucked in the ass that night. :draper


:agree:


----------



## Ruth

Murph said:


>





Fru said:


>


Made me lol


----------



## Kiz

The Lady Killer said:


> Me putting in LEGIT WORK @ a bar recently.
> 
> edit kinda big but FUCK


----------



## Fru

Murph said:


> Meeting Mick Foley last Sunday night, love this picture.


Fair play for getting a cool pic out of him, I was all tonguetied and starstruck, he was just like "...alright, smile for the pic and fuck off". (No, he was lovely, that's just what his eyes screamed to my paranoid brain)


----------



## Murph

Fru said:


> Fair play for getting a cool pic out of him, I was all tonguetied and starstruck, he was just like "...alright, smile for the pic and fuck off". (No, he was lovely, that's just what his eyes screamed to my paranoid brain)


Haha cheers mate, I just asked if we could point at each other's beards and he went for it. How good was Chris (his opening act aka the ginger guy) by the way? Made a big fan out of me.


----------



## Fru

Murph said:


> Haha cheers mate, I just asked if we could point at each other's beards and he went for it. How good was Chris (his opening act aka the ginger guy) by the way? Made a big fan out of me.


Haha, didn't realise it was beard pointing, I thought you were giving him like a 1920's "why I ooooughta!" fist shake, and he was being all "ooooh you!" in return. Yeah, Chris was great, extremely likable. I wasn't wowed by Martin Mor (catch him not recognising Triple H's Latin phrase? Big no-no), whereas Chris was dropping wrestling gags comfortably, that's what you wanna see in yer comics.


----------



## Murph

Fru said:


> Haha, didn't realise it was beard pointing, I thought you were giving him like a 1920's "why I ooooughta!" fist shake, and he was being all "ooooh you!" in return. Yeah, Chris was great, extremely likable. I wasn't wowed by Martin Mor (catch him not recognising Triple H's Latin phrase? Big no-no), whereas Chris was dropping wrestling gags comfortably, that's what you wanna see in yer comics.


Ha I'll take either! Yeah I agree, Martin was all shock humour. Chris was a smark armed with a microphone & improv lessons unk5


----------



## Heel




----------



## The Cynical Miracle




----------



## AWESOM-O

Murph has fantastic facial hair


----------



## Death Rider

WHINY CUNT said:


> no, you just look stoned as fuck in this one unk2


Why you got to be such a CUNT? :


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool pics fairly big ones that won't load for me...*cough*...TLK... :side:

SonoSWAG.


----------



## Murph

AWESOM-O said:


> Murph has fantastic facial hair


Aw shucks

:vettel

Thank you 8*D


----------



## The Lady Killer

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cool pics fairly big ones that won't load for me...*cough*...TLK... :side:


----------



## Meki

The Lady Killer said:


> Me putting in LEGIT WORK @ a bar recently.
> 
> edit kinda big but FUCK


I can see why they call you the lady killer :draper

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BIGFOOT




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Black Hippy...


----------



## McQueen

Winning you should change your location because you don't look like Jesus.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

The Man in Black said:


>


You sorta look like Douglas Williams or slight young Gary Busey.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

McQueen said:


> Winning you should change your location because you don't look like Jesus.


Jesus was black, therefore I am still right. You see that light behind me?


----------



## Headliner

...


----------



## CamillePunk

Big E please join my entourage we need a guy that looks physically intimidating to others


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

My dude rocking that pink polo. Respect.

What entourage we talking about, CP?


----------



## Rush

Headliner said:


>







<3


----------



## Kiz

Headliner said:


>


pink polo shirt tucked in WITH THE TOP BUTTON UNDONE!?

motherfucker be stylin


----------



## Phillies3:16

I'm in the Austin shirt which I suppose would be obvious. We were all pretty buzzed at this point in the night


----------



## The Lady Killer

HEADLINER


----------



## Apex Predator

Chicks digg..Nerds.


----------



## Shepard

Rush said:


> <3







i swear every picture ive seen of headliner he's wearing that pink polo :lol


----------



## The Lady Killer

Apex Predator said:


> Chicks digg..Nerds.


The fuck? Where'd you find that pic? Pretty sure I'm friends with that girl if it's the same girl who went to my high school.


----------



## Magic

tlk is obviously racist and thinks all black people look the same. ban plz.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Gtfo the girl I'm friends with was Miss Black California in 2010 and looks exactly like that so it makes sense. Small world.


----------



## MoveMent

Headliner you gotta untuck the Polo brah 

PINK POLO though (Y)


----------



## Magic

The Lady Killer said:


> Gtfo the girl I'm friends with was Miss Black California in 2010 and looks exactly like that so it makes sense. Small world.


this just further proves your racism. not only do you think some black chick you went to high school with is that girl in the pic, but you also think she was miss black california. RACIST.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Do you need PROOF Magic? :bosh


----------



## Magic

I already have all the proof I need to show that you're a racist, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## The Lady Killer

You're just jelly that you're not friends with Miss Black Canada :kobe3


----------



## Kiz

magic go eat a curry and calm down


----------



## Vic




----------



## just1988

*J2 in Bolton, never ever go there*


----------



## Obfuscation

The Lady Killer said:


> The fuck? Where'd you find that pic? Pretty sure I'm friends with that girl if it's the same girl who went to my high school.


FUCKED IN THE ASS?


----------



## chada75

Apex Predator said:


> Chicks digg..Nerds.


10/10.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Kiz said:


> pink polo shirt tucked in WITH THE TOP BUTTON UNDONE!?
> 
> motherfucker be stylin


This made me laugh hard


----------



## Headliner

Shepard said:


> i swear every picture ive seen of headliner he's wearing that pink polo :lol


This is a new polo I brought Sunday. The old picture was a pink stripped polo. 


MoveMent said:


> Headliner you gotta untuck the Polo brah
> 
> PINK POLO though (Y)


I was on my way to work. That's why it's tucked in.


----------



## NeyNey

Lol Murph, awesome! :lol


----------



## APEX

Holiday picture, wish I was back in the sun :angry:


----------



## Old_Skool

just1988 said:


> *J2 in Bolton, never ever go there*


 I legit LOL'd, Horrendous place


----------



## Meki

Headliner said:


> This is a new polo I brought Sunday. The old picture was a pink stripped polo.
> 
> I was on my way to work. That's why it's tucked in.


We all know being admin of this forum is your only work. You ain't foolin' us.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

This is how I pictured Headliner in my head before I saw his pictures










*Brother Mouzon* from The Wire


----------



## McQueen

:lmao I think everyone pictures K as Brother Mouzone.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

McQueen said:


> :lmao I think everyone pictures K as Brother Mouzone.


Lol Bro Mo is epic


----------



## BarackYoMama

OLD! and I think posted before but they need more love 









Me and Glacier!









Me and Daffney!


----------



## StarJupes

Haven't posted a picture in well over a year. Well here I am. pretty blurry


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I don't remember you looking like that in the last pic you posted, but whatever. Cool pics, guys. (Y)


----------



## dizzylizzy87

The Lady Killer said:


> HEADLINER


Lovin' the stache!:agree:


----------



## will94

With Three Days Grace before their concert in Chattanooga yesterday:









And with my girlfriend out at a dinner show a few weeks ago:


----------



## Buttermaker

Heres a few of me.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Not mine yet, but I'm going to have this puppy in a few more weeks(it's 4 weeks old right now, I get to take it home with me in two weeks)


----------



## BULLY

Takers Revenge said:


> Heres a few of me.


I like how the "twins" print on your top is right next to that girls boobs

Fitting really


----------



## Ruth

^All I see is Zach Braff :lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman

^What has been seen can not be unseen. :krieger1


----------



## Pratchett

Puppies!!! :lawler


----------



## haribo

Takers Revenge said:


>













:side:


----------



## Vader

:lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Jay Cutler and Phil Heath, and some buff guy in the middle _[me]_


----------



## Riot

Those two are just big for no reason, what practical use would require that much muscle? Anyway... when did you become such a sexy beast Skyfall!?:ex:


----------



## Rush

(Y) nice dude (but you should start bulking 8*D)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

.


----------



## trevs909

Still can't post any pictures here just cause of the fear that I'm the only asian.


----------



## StarJupes

trevs909 said:


> Still can't post any pictures here just cause of the fear that I'm the only asian.


naa there was another one called Skittle who was run off the site but not for being asian...well for being asian but for not being who she said she was. she was ashamed of being asian as well :side:


----------



## trevs909

Jupe Skywalker said:


> naa there was another one called Skittle who was run off the site but not for being asian...well for being asian but for not being who she said she was. she was ashamed of being asian as well :side:


Oh that's just sad. Ashamed that your asian that is lol. I am not . Just scared you guys can't take what I look :lmao


----------



## Josh

you should be ashamed


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Skyfall said:


> Jay Cutler and Phil Heath, and some buff guy in the middle _[me]_


LOL you could probably Cesaro their ass anyway. Cool pic, Fall


----------



## BULLY

You don't look so buff next to those two.


----------



## Overgiver

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Overgiver




----------



## Edgehead 26

BULLY said:


> You don't look so buff next to those two.


----------



## Gandhi

Was recently in Alexandria,Unfortunately asked a guy to take a pic only once because I didn't want to bother anybody.










Seriously though if you want to visit Egypt visit Alexandria and not Cairo,Alexandria is pretty sweet.


----------



## SonoShion

nice hair.


----------



## MOX

Gandhi said:


> Was recently in Alexandria,Unfortunately asked a guy to take a pic only once because I didn't want to bother anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though if you want to visit Egypt visit Alexandria and not Cairo,Alexandria is pretty sweet.


Wow, I thought a dirty sanchez was just urban myth.


----------



## Gandhi

Anark said:


> Wow, I thought a dirty sanchez was just urban myth.


Isn't that a sexual position? If you're referring to my mustache I'm not shaving it,I like it.


----------



## Kiz

Anark said:


> Wow, I thought a dirty sanchez was just urban myth.


:lmao


----------



## Make_The_Grade

.


----------



## Meki

Gandhi said:


> Was recently in Alexandria,Unfortunately asked a guy to take a pic only once because I didn't want to bother anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though if you want to visit Egypt visit Alexandria and not Cairo,Alexandria is pretty sweet.


You look way older than in your last pic you posted.


----------



## Ramsay Snow

Staching Gandhi.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Thought why not? We're all beautiful.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Fru

Priceless Blaze, your hair grows the way I wish my wavy mop did, congratulations. 

Hi, I'm Fru


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT




----------



## Lm2

Edit:removed


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

^^^^She's fine.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Big E with them colossal calves.


----------



## Lm2

BIG E WINNING said:


> ^^^^She's fine.


shes my cousin bro.


----------



## BULLY

legendmaker2 said:


> shes my cousin bro.


I know you're a product of imbreeding, but that doesn't mean you gotta make it a tradition :yodawg


----------



## Lm2

good one bully, i bet you don't take family photos right. fucking goof, talk shit about my family again ******.


----------



## Cookie Monster

:lol

that escalated quickly.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This isn't rants, guys <.<


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Big E looks so familiar it's scary. And his bro looks like yo gotti in the last pic. Awesome.


----------



## Lm2

Catalanotto said:


> This isn't rants, guys <.<


my bad just don't like shit talk about my family.


----------



## Cookie Monster

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Big E looks so familiar it's scary. And his bro looks like yo gotti in the last pic. Awesome.


Same. He looks like some Rugby player I knew a few years back. Crazy!


----------



## Gandhi

Cookie Monster said:


> :lol
> 
> that escalated quickly.





Catalanotto said:


> This isn't rants, guys <.<


:lmao



THE TEACHER said:


> You look way older than in your last pic you posted.


I have no idea how you'd think that.


----------



## therock11

Gandhi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how you'd think that.


What's there not to understand? to him You look way older than in your last pic you posted!


----------



## Meki

Gandhi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how you'd think that.


The bald look made you seem younger I think.


----------



## Andre

Cookie Monster said:


> Thought why not? We're all beautiful.


Is this actually you, or did you steal it from a poster at 'glory glory'?


----------



## Meki

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Is this actually you, or did you steal it from a poster at 'glory glory'?


I told him he looked a lot like Rush in his last pic.

Suspicious :hmm:


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/251890_419747961410440_403324000_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/528899_419748744743695_1860572937_n.jpg

I won first place in category of 65kgs. Now i am 72kgs(1.73cm) The deadlift picture is at the beginning of the contest.


----------



## scrilla

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> I won first place in category of 65kgs. Now i am 72kgs(1.73cm) The deadlift picture is at the beginning of the contest.





did you get samoa joe's autograph


----------



## Pratchett

Wearing a Flippy t-shirt to a lifting contest.
That's outstanding, man. (Y)


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

scrilla said:


> did you get samoa joe's autograph




:joe


----------



## NoyK

*You look stoned as fuck in the first lifting pic, Blake :lol*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Skybs said:


> *You look stoned as fuck in the first lifting pic, Blake :lol*


LOL yeah.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Skybs said:


> *You look stoned as fuck in the first lifting pic, Blake :lol*


:lmao:lmao

8 hour long contest, without a piece of food. If i had to smoke after it, i would've pass out. :lol


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

How do i upload a picture from my harddrive?


----------



## MOX

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> How do i upload a picture from my harddrive?


Print the photo out onto A4 paper and then fold it in half three times, then insert it into the CD drive and hit return repeatedly until it appears on screen.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Anark said:


> Print the photo out onto A4 paper and then fold it in half three times, then insert it into the CD drive and hit return repeatedly until it appears on screen.


And now my CD drive fucked


----------



## MOX

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> And now my CD drive fucked


Take and upload a webcam pic instead by dipping your head in a pot of paint and then pressing your face against the screen.

Then hit return.


----------



## Meki

Always hit return.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

yeah, whatever


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Picture
Drunk and High as fuck. 

ps: i'm DA guy with DA pot hat


----------



## brandiexoxo

Havn't posted a pic since last year. Nothings changed except apparently I can't look straight into a camera xD 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader




----------



## Overgiver

meeeeee


----------



## Fru

You look like a groomed Ryback


----------



## Overgiver

Fru said:


> You look like a groomed Ryback


manscaped..lol


----------



## Overgiver

Vader13 said:


>


lmao...well played response.


----------



## killacamt

been a couple of years I believe...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BULLY

Haven't posted any images in this thread for a while (apart from those ones doing the rounds at the moment on the web when I'm drunk and coked up out of my brain) so here's some new shots. I'm just about to embark on a dinner date with a lady. Ahh single life. I've decided to go with a Giovanni suit tonight (no tie)


















Whaddya think?


----------



## Pratchett

(Y)


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Been with you guys and gals for about 4 years now, figured I should post a pic finally. This was probably 3 months ago at some after party.


----------



## MOX

BULLY said:


> Haven't posted any images in this thread for a while (apart from those ones doing the rounds at the moment on the web when I'm drunk and coked up out of my brain) so here's some new shots. I'm just about to embark on a dinner date with a lady. Ahh single life. I've decided to go with a Giovanni suit tonight (no tie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whaddya think?


You'll look even better once you grow into the jacket. 


8*D


----------



## Klee

BULLY said:


> Haven't posted any images in this thread for a while (apart from those ones doing the rounds at the moment on the web when I'm drunk and coked up out of my brain) so here's some new shots. I'm just about to embark on a dinner date with a lady. Ahh single life. I've decided to go with a Giovanni suit tonight (no tie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whaddya think?


Ridiculous.


----------



## BULLY

You mean ridiculously handsome?


----------



## Fru

BULLY said:


> Haven't posted any images in this thread for a while (apart from those ones doing the rounds at the moment on the web when I'm drunk and coked up out of my brain) so here's some new shots. I'm just about to embark on a dinner date with a lady. Ahh single life. I've decided to go with a Giovanni suit tonight (no tie)
> 
> Whaddya think?


Lookin' swell, son


----------



## will94

Don Draper in training there BULLY, looking sharp.


----------



## NoyK

BULLY said:


> Haven't posted any images in this thread for a while (apart from those ones doing the rounds at the moment on the web when I'm drunk and coked up out of my brain) so here's some new shots. I'm just about to embark on a dinner date with a lady. Ahh single life. I've decided to go with a Giovanni suit tonight (no tie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whaddya think?



*RS/Bateman would be proud (Y)

...Bateman 
*


----------



## STEVALD

Just rejoined Facebook sometime back, so made a little display picture


----------



## Andre

BULLY said:


> Haven't posted any images in this thread for a while (apart from those ones doing the rounds at the moment on the web when I'm drunk and coked up out of my brain) so here's some new shots. I'm just about to embark on a dinner date with a lady. Ahh single life. I've decided to go with a Giovanni suit tonight (no tie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whaddya think?


You look like you're still suffering from the side effects of imaginary cocaine in the first one. It's a far better look than the usual vests, shorts and backwards cap though. 

Now that you look smart/grown up, maybe you could try acting like it...


----------



## Gandhi

Both images of BULLY look horrible and I have no idea why anybody would say otherwise.


----------



## BULLY

Fru said:


> Lookin' swell, son


 



will94 said:


> Don Draper in training there BULLY, looking sharp.


Well I have been described as a "mad man" so why not?



Skybs said:


> *RS/Bateman would be proud (Y)
> 
> ...Bateman
> *






THE DARK ANDRE said:


> You look like you're still suffering from the side effects of imaginary cocaine in the first one. It's a far better look than the usual vests, shorts and backwards cap though.
> 
> *Now that you look smart/grown up, maybe you could try acting like it..*.


Okay dad :hayden3


----------



## DOPA

Well I've put off posting pics of myself for a long time cos I'm a bit self conscious but here we are. Most pictures I'm in look shit and these one's I don't think are exactly great either.

This is me at university about a year and a half ago 










Me with a friend of mine in 2009. As you can see I don't look much different :lol










Added note that I'm 22 and look like about 16 which sucks :lol. But oh well.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Bully what's with the innocent faces? :wendell


----------



## brandiexoxo

killacamt said:


> been a couple of years I believe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Michigan fan huh? Finally a rival on this site :3










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

I am here to see Bully's blazer.

Two thumbs up (Y) (Y)


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Crusade said:


> Added note that I'm 22 and look like about 16 which sucks :lol. But oh well.



is that your girlfriend? if so, congratulations. It's a bitch being a ginger, I know.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I like brandie, she is my new homegirl.

srslii never shows up anymore. She will have to now settle for homegirl #2.


----------



## Overgiver

Catalanotto said:


> I like brandie, she is my new homegirl.
> 
> srslii never shows up anymore. She will have to now settle for homegirl #2.


I could be your home girl

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

BULLY said:


> Haven't posted any images in this thread for a while (apart from those ones doing the rounds at the moment on the web when I'm drunk and coked up out of my brain) so here's some new shots. I'm just about to embark on a dinner date with a lady. Ahh single life. I've decided to go with a Giovanni suit tonight (no tie)
> 
> Whaddya think?


I think, lay off the fuckin' coke...you appear to have lost your smile.
Otherwise, ok.


----------



## Shazayum

Took that pic a couple of years ago. Head looks a lot smaller than it actually is in this one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I have a feeling you and magic look a lot alike. :side: 

But seriously, looking sharp, man. Cool pics by all. (Y)


----------



## STEVALD

Shazayum said:


> Took that pic a couple of years ago. Head looks a lot smaller than it actually is in this one.


Shakib Al Hasan! :mark:


----------



## DOPA

Skyfall said:


> is that your girlfriend? if so, congratulations. It's a bitch being a ginger, I know.


Haha nah she isn't.

And yeah tell me about it haha. I think I know better than anybody at this rate.


----------



## Headliner

....


----------



## NoyK

*It looks like you're using lipstick on the first pic :side:*


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> How do i upload a picture from my harddrive?


^^^^^^


----------



## NoyK

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> ^^^^^^


*Try using this*


----------



## Rush

Headliner said:


> I'm lost without pink. :sad:


----------



## The Lady Killer

PINK


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

SUMMERTIME, my dudes. All new everything:


----------



## Kiz

Headliner said:


> I'm lost without pink. :sad:


we're here for you head.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

BIG E WINNING said:


> SUMMERTIME, my dudes. All new everything:


Look how happy WINNING is with his pink shirt, smug bastard.


----------



## Rush

I see you with dat camera angle + arms up trying to make your traps look bigger Winning. I'm onto you son 8*D


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

With my silk chest hair and devious chin hair, DOE.

:webber



> I see you with dat camera angle + arms up trying to make your traps look bigger Winning. I'm onto you son


Nah, it ain't even like that DOE.


----------



## Kiz

10/10 cleavage


----------



## Lilou

This was me trying on my new managing attire.










And this is me hanging around with the tag team I'm the manager for at our training school.

We have a religious cult gimmick, hence the nun outfit.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

^Cool pics, nice to see other users like (WINNING) actually involved in wrestling. "Religious cult gimmick" (Y)


----------



## Lilou

Thanks. I'm a far better manager than wrestler at the moment, but I'm training several times a week and improving in and out of the ring, which is cool.


----------



## Ruth

X-post from Rants


----------



## #dealwithit

The fat guy looks like a super talent.


----------



## Lilou

Surprisingly agile, and actually pretty decent in the ring. He has a background in martial arts, so I suppose that helps. 

I don't just say that as his friend either.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Some people in here fixin to end the streak. :taker


----------



## NoyK

*You don't look so froot in that picture, Froot. :side:

Ran out of peanut butter when all stores are closed?*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Lilou said:


> This was me trying on my new managing attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is me hanging around with the tag team I'm the manager for at our training school.
> 
> We have a religious cult gimmick, hence the nun outfit.


WF has been reigning in some cuties as of late, like Lilou. Well done.

Oh hai, guise


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

In class.


----------



## Klee

Some photo I found at work, I thought I'd share them on here, can't remember sharing a photo on here before...maybe a skydiving one or something.

This was a Blitz party burlesque fancy dress...










Halloween burlesque fancy dress...










Holiday is Spain last month with the Mrs.










In front of Old Trafford. Think it was either the 8-2 vs Arsenal or the 5-2 against Spurs a few seasons ago


----------



## Humph

Didn't realize you were a Norwich fan.


----------



## Klee

AlexHumph said:


> Didn't realize you were a Norwich fan.


Trolololol


----------



## IJ

*EDIT:* Image wasn't working properly.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Slimming down:


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Brogan

Doing my best Marilyn Monroe impression.


----------



## SonoShion

Priceless Blaze, I think we've seen enough pictures of you bro.


----------



## Callisto

Brogan said:


> Doing my best Marilyn Monroe impression.


I was thinking more along the lines of Dita Von Teese or Vivien Leigh. Still look good. (Y)


----------



## NoyK

Cloverleaf said:


>


*PSY! :mark:*


----------



## Klee

Skybs said:


> *PSY! :mark:*


That's the not the first time and I'm not even oriental.


----------



## Brogan

TehJerichoFan said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Dita Von Teese or Vivien Leigh. Still look good. (Y)


I'm going to take that as a huge compliment, haha. I have the pale skin/black hair combo in my day to day, but the beauty spot and curled hair was for the picture. This is pretty much what I usually look like (just with shorter hair now):


----------



## StarJupes

how long till Brogan is exposed as a fake?


----------



## Brogan

Jupe Skywalker said:


> how long till Brogan is exposed as a fake?


I can assure you I'm not. The pictures are directly from my instagram, which is linked to my blog (the url is on my profile).


----------



## SonoShion

Hi boys. xxx


----------



## Glass Shatters

Jupe Skywalker said:


> how long till Brogan is exposed as a fake?


I think that's a man.


----------



## Brogan

Glass Shatters said:


> I think that's a man.


I'm female.


----------



## Glass Shatters

:ambrose2


----------



## Shazayum

SonoShion said:


> Hi boys. xxx


youre a girl and you like wrestling that means you must be really down to earth and cool haha wow we are so alike pm me if u want someone to talk to pls


----------



## Kanenite77

SonoShion said:


> Hi boys. xxx


Marry me


----------



## Jesus_Hong

SonoShion said:


> Hi boys. xxx


Are you that girl from *Pawn Stars* who works nightshirts with Chumlee?


----------



## Buttermaker

SonoShion said:


> Hi boys. xxx


Hi Olivia Black


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I can imagine how many green reps he got for that from people thinking it was him.

Also, LOL @ having less than 20 posts and already posted two pictures. You are obviously here for wrestling chat :lmao


----------



## Kenny

New picture of me and my niece:


----------



## Brogan

Catalanotto said:


> I can imagine how many green reps he got for that from people thinking it was him.
> 
> Also, LOL @ having less than 20 posts and already posted two pictures. You are obviously here for wrestling chat :lmao


Well, surely it makes sense to introduce myself by putting a face to the name. I am here to discuss wrestling. It's been a huge part of my life ever since I was a little kid.


----------



## TAR

First pic for me.



:agree:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

King Kenny said:


> New picture of me and my niece:


You wanna have your own DONTCHA? 

:hayden3


----------



## CamillePunk

Catalanotto said:


> I can imagine how many green reps he got for that from people thinking it was him.
> 
> Also, LOL @ having less than 20 posts and already posted two pictures. You are obviously here for wrestling chat :lmao


relax cat, she looks like a clown. SHE ISN'T A THREAT.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It has nothing to do with how she looks at all. She doesn't look like a clown to me, she looks just fine.

Really lame that people think every new girl is a threat. I don't give a fuck about that shit. Just funny how some new girls run right to the picture thread and post multiple pictures right away. I don't think I have ever seen a dude do it before. Possibly that Vic guy, lol.



King Kenny said:


> New picture of me and my niece:


hey babeh, like, what is ur number n' stuff.


----------



## F.A.Dahl

Wow, Cantalonotooto is jealous much...who cares about rep. Get over it chick she actually works out and cares about her appearance....



I can get to you when ever I want...yup


----------



## AWESOM-O

Brogan said:


> Well, surely it makes sense to introduce myself by putting a face to the name. I am here to discuss wrestling. It's been a huge part of my life ever since I was a little kid.


Where in Wales are you from? [/stalker]


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

F.A.Dahl said:


> Wow, Cantalonotooto is jealous much...who cares about rep. Get over it chick she actually works out and cares about her appearance....
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to you when ever I want...yup


The fuck? Cerbs?


----------



## Asenath

King Kenny said:


> New picture of me and my niece:


Awwww! It's that age where babies all look high, because their eyes are learning how to focus. It's basically the best age until they hit elementary school and you can dose them with Starbucks, buy them noisy toys, and then send them home.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Most likely Overgiver, lol.

I don't have a problem with her, she seems like a fairly cool girl, just made an observation. It's kinda funny, though, how no one said anything about the guys giving her a hard time but people speak up and cry jealousy when a girl makes a simple observation :lmao

I don't get jealous of girls here, I am e-friends with most of them, so, logic failed <3


----------



## F.A.Dahl

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The fuck? Cerbs?



Hmmmm.......


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

F.A.Dahl said:


> Hmmmm.......


Cerbs, where the heck have you been? Your meltdown rant still lingers a bad taste thou.


----------



## CamillePunk

IT WAS A JOKE CAT PLEASE UNBUNCH

obviously wasnt a good one but pay me bitch


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

TheAussieRocket said:


> First pic for me.
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


looks like Kenny & Rush, and named TheAussieRocket too.


----------



## SonoShion

Shazayum said:


> youre a girl and you like wrestling that means you must be really down to earth and cool haha wow we are so alike pm me if u want someone to talk to pls


hey babe. I've sent you pictures of my panties via PM. Tell me what you think :brie


----------



## brandiexoxo

King Kenny said:


> New picture of me and my niece:


Your niece is adorable :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## just1988

SonoShion said:


> Hi boys. xxx


*Too hot to be real.*


----------



## Meki

:lmao Sono

he posted a pic of himself like 5 pages ago


----------



## Glass Shatters

Catalanotto said:


> Most likely Overgiver, lol.
> 
> I don't have a problem with her, she seems like a fairly cool girl, just made an observation. It's kinda funny, though, how no one said anything about the guys giving her a hard time but people speak up and cry jealousy when a girl makes a simple observation :lmao
> 
> I don't get jealous of girls here, I am e-friends with most of them, so, logic failed <3


That's a he/him, not a she/her. Look at the TUMBLR page he referenced and you will see all sorts of shit about people supporting his "gender identity" and dudes in drag. He might identify as a female but that is a man.


----------



## Buttermaker

just1988 said:


> *Too hot to be real.*


That's Olivia Black off of Pawn Stars


----------



## Callisto

That was the joke.... unk2


----------



## scrilla

a lot of horny wf dudes have gotten worked once again.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

First time posting a picture, I may or may not cause the servers to go 'bad ass'


----------



## CamillePunk

probably not. turn on a light next time.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

CamillePunk said:


> probably not. turn on a light next time.


You can see well enough...or do you want more :side:


----------



## CamillePunk

well that pic kind of has a "I'm in a dark basement" vibe to it. not sure if thats what you were going for.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Takers Revenge said:


> That's Olivia Black off of Pawn Stars


I called it yesterday


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

CamillePunk said:


> well that pic kind of has a "I'm in a dark basement" vibe to it. not sure if thats what you were going for.


You have a point, but you implying all this implies that I really care which I don't


----------



## Glass Shatters

SERVER BAD ASS OVERLOAD.


----------



## CamillePunk

MetalX said:


> You have a point, but you implying all this implies that I really care which I don't


I dont care if you care son


----------



## CamillePunk

Me at my cousin's wedding. The Lady Killer is also in this pic.


----------



## scrilla

nice hat brother. i dig it.


----------



## reDREDD

wait

camille is white?


----------



## Rush

camille with dat brokeback mountain vibe.



Skyfall said:


> looks like Kenny & Rush, and named TheAussieRocket too.


except me and Kenny don't look alike. If we had a lovechild then that child would look like theaussierocket though :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Who let you in wearing that, cp? Shake their hand. :clap


----------



## El Barto

El Barto said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Pic taken in 2011 but nothing much has changed.



Quoting cause I'm nice like that.


----------



## CamillePunk

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Who let you in wearing that, cp? Shake their hand. :clap


actually I had a tie but an hour in the sun and that shit was comin off and lennon was getting some fresh air


----------



## King Gimp

TheAussieRocket said:


> First pic for me.
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


I'm from Australia too. (Y)


----------



## Klee

Thought i'd post this funny pic of me passed out at Big Chill festival 2011. (The festival name is apt.)

Someone gave me a pillow and stacked some cups on my legs. Random!


----------



## Lawls

Looking good CP


----------



## MOX

CamillePunk said:


> Me at my cousin's wedding. The Lady Killer is also in this pic.


WEIRD THUMB

Camille Punk has weird thumbs. I fucking knew it.


----------



## MF83

In the gym bathroom a few weeks ago:


----------



## Pink Princess

CamillePunk said:


> Me at my cousin's wedding. The Lady Killer is also in this pic.


Aww thats really cute


----------



## Buttermaker

MF83 said:


> In the gym bathroom a few weeks ago:


Another good ole Manitoba boy on the forum... Oddly enough i think I recognize you but that could just be my imagination.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

MF83 said:


> In the gym bathroom a few weeks ago:


The GYM bathroom? BULLY, you have a new friend here!!!


----------



## MOX

adrian_zombo said:


> The GYM bathroom? BULLY, you have a new friend here!!!


Bully probably won't reply as he's currently proving to Seabs that he's not addicted to the forum by not posting much.

:bully3


----------



## MF83

Haha wicked, where would you know me from? I live in Brandon during school months, Winnipeg for summer, and find myself in Neepawa and Gimli now and again?



adrian_zombo said:


> The GYM bathroom? BULLY, you have a new friend here!!!


Well we can't be giving false impressions now. Guys look better mid workout and that was a sort of progress picture in that regard. Felt the Community shirt would (it has!) be appreciated and offset the bad cliche of the mirror poser shot.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Picture taken just over a month ago at a Smackdown house show.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

Headliner said:


> I'm lost without pink. :sad:


Holy shit! Are you related to Dule Hill?


----------



## Buttermaker

MF83 said:


> Haha wicked, where would you know me from? I live in Brandon during school months, Winnipeg for summer, and find myself in Neepawa and Gimli now and again?


Ha I donno dude. I've been to Brandon, Winnipeg and Neepawa plenty of times but I doubt that I recognize some dude off the street. 

You going to BU? Thought about my self but settled on a Junior College in Bottineau. Probably go to BU in once my classes are done there.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

PINKY'S UP


----------



## NoyK

*Been a while, heh.*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

why did you take pictures of yourself in a gym bathroom? that's creepy.


----------



## wkdsoul

Moi, bout a year old though.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Me & my fiance, not big on taking pictures but whatever. She's the attractive one in the picture, I'm the jackass in the background.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT




----------



## SonoShion

You have something Colin Farrellish on you wkd.


----------



## wkdsoul

SonoShion said:


> You have something Colin Farrellish on you wkd.


Huh?


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## wkdsoul

SonoShion said:


>


I;m takinn that as a compliment..


----------



## mDp




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I think I've seen your work, mDp.


----------



## Headliner

Emerald Flow got jungle fever. Winning on some "sexy and I know it" shit.


----------



## SonoShion

Emerald Flow looks like a white Drake.


----------



## mDp

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I think I've seen your work, mDp.


I wish... what a babe.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I assume the toughest part about that was finding a SFW gif of Lisa Ann to post....


----------



## MOX

People are still saying jungle fever?

1992, come here you old bastard. I thought you were dead.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

GRAAAANDMAAAAA!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Stop trying to be King Diamond, plz.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

But it gets me laid


----------



## BarackYoMama

Old pic of me from some time a few years ago


----------



## Kenny

photo from preparing for graduation back in april:


----------



## BULLY

Priceless Blaze said:


> Old pic of me from some time a few years ago


What's wrong with you?



King Kenny said:


> photo from preparing for graduation back in april:


Looking sharp as always (Y)


----------



## Fru

Priceless Blaze said:


>












That being said, stop posting constant weird selfies.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Went to a costume party (theme was decades so I picked 1920's prohibition gangster) got drunk and took a selfie. Also discovered that if you go into a bar wearing braces, people will think its cool to pull then and snap them against your back.


----------



## Rah

I should probably buy a comb.


----------



## MOX

Priceless Blaze said:


> Old pic of me from some time a few years ago


WHEN WILL IT END?????

We know what you fucking look like.


----------



## Callisto

Priceless Blaze said:


> Old pic of me from some time a few years ago


Enough.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Rah said:


> I should probably buy a comb.


looks like Malcolm in the Middle:


----------



## Rah

I wish my eyes were bluer.


----------



## MF83

Hot damn, Rah. Why you gotta look exactly like my friend Jeff?


Intentionally hideous before 










Unintentionally gorgeous after (wet hair still needs a trim though)


----------



## Callisto

Rah, you look like the love child of Lance Bass and Matt Bomer.


----------



## mDp

BANG!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This is for King Kenny, the rest of you can suck Chyna's dick.




Priceless Blaze said:


> Old pic of me from some time a few years ago


----------



## BULLY

Catalanotto said:


>


----------



## Skins

^^^ nice set up


----------



## BULLY

Cheers bro


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BULLY has won my heart.

Sorry, Kenny, but, you have never sent me a personal, heartfelt message, ever.


----------



## Kenny

:mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

There's still time.


BLEED FOR ME


----------



## Kenny

ill post nudez.

or pm you...:kobe3


----------



## just1988

Scottish-Suplex said:


> Went to a costume party (theme was decades so I picked 1920's prohibition gangster) got drunk and took a selfie. Also discovered that if you go into a bar wearing braces, people will think its cool to pull then and snap them against your back.


*you look a bit like a guy who was at the PCW shows this weekend, wasn't you was it?*


----------



## Ruth

BULLY said:


>


That is one big-ass wallet. Seriously...


----------



## Rush

need to post as many selfies as priceless blaze....


----------



## StarJupes

changed your style up from last year RUSH


----------



## BringThePain513

Ok, This is me from back in late March at work and look who came in

http://www.sescoops.com/photo-brock-lesnar-wife-rena-sable-lesnar-at-the-gym/77506


----------



## Vader

I'm guessing the fact that you can't post a gimmick photo just about sums you up.


----------



## BULLY

Frooot said:


> That is one big-ass wallet. Seriously...


Full to the brim with condoms, cash and cocaine. 

That's how I roll brah.


----------



## F1MAN8

BULLY said:


>


Bully likes RED!!


----------



## BringThePain513

Vader said:


> I'm guessing the fact that you can't post a gimmick photo just about sums you up.


Okay, now this is what I tried to post earlier


----------



## Rush

Jupe Skywalker said:


> changed your style up from last year RUSH


Not really. It is a new jacket tbf, but its just coming into winter so i was wearing it.


----------



## StarJupes

oh yeah xmas in the Sun. Fun.


----------



## Magic

It's getting close to winter and Rush is still wearing DEM SUNGLASSES. I think his eyes have somehow managed to get smaller and he's just trying to hide them from us out of embarrassment. 8*D


----------



## Rush

Seeing as you have no perspective, the sun in a Canadian winter is piss weak. The sun in our winter is still pretty bright. Like yesterday it was 18-19 degrees. So simmer down lad :tom


----------



## Death Rider

Insert joke about blaze's selfies:

Me in a suit in the background looking really confused:










Me in Lloyds:










And at reflex:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

BringThePain513 said:


> Okay, now this is what I tried to post earlier


If this is legitimately you, I'm fucking jealous. You met Brock Lesnar at a gym. I don't know what I'd say to Lesnar if he was in my gym lifting. So jealous.


----------



## Kenny

Get in there young Gambit


----------



## BULLY

Hint of cameltoe in there.

Nice. :ass


----------



## Death Rider

Both have boyfriends lol :side:.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That chick in the leopard print looks great until you get to her face.


----------



## BULLY

Gambit said:


> Both have boyfriends lol :side:.


You need to start hanging out with single chicks maaaan


----------



## Death Rider

I do. Most of the girls I hang out with are in relationships. Girl in leopard skin and glasses I am going on holiday with in a few weeks


----------



## Jesus_Hong

BULLY said:


> Hint of cameltoe in there.
> 
> Nice. :ass


Well spotted. Repped


----------



## BringThePain513

Skyfall said:


> If this is legitimately you, I'm fucking jealous. You met Brock Lesnar at a gym. I don't know what I'd say to Lesnar if he was in my gym lifting. So jealous.


I work at the front desk at a gym and I was surprised as hell when Lesnar and Rena walked in one day and I just HAD to get a pic. Hell, after the pic was taken, One of the guys in charge of the audio played Brock's music over the sound system when he entered the actual gym part, which I found funny as it was a public gym. It was still cool when Brock and Rena came in though


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rena, lol.

Let's just call her Sable.


----------



## BringThePain513

Same person. Also, It's surprising how big Brock has gotten since he first came back


----------



## Lady Eastwood

:lmao


Nevermind, the joke flew over your head.


----------



## Magic

bring the pain, for your sake you should just post a sign pic. I really couldn't care less either way, but it will likely stop a shit load of DETECTIVES from popping up and pestering you.


----------



## BULLY




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

BringThePain513 said:


> I work at the front desk at a gym and I was surprised as hell when Lesnar and Rena walked in one day and I just HAD to get a pic. Hell, after the pic was taken, One of the guys in charge of the audio played Brock's music over the sound system when he entered the actual gym part, which I found funny as it was a public gym. It was still cool when Brock and Rena came in though


I recognized the LA Fitness shirt. I met Jay Cutler and Phil Heath at some GNC/LA Fitness event a few weeks ago. 

Still, freaking Lesnar. Did you see him lift? Did you lift with him? I wonder if my LA Fitness would play my IPOD of all wrestling theme songs over the loud speaker :lol


----------



## Headliner

BringThePain513 said:


> Same person. Also, It's surprising how big Brock has gotten since he first came back


You were probably in the gym when they were there but it's not you in the picture. It normally don't end well for users on this forum when they get caught lying so I would advise you to just move on past this and post in the wrestling sections like nothing happened.


----------



## Magic

OH SHIT.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Headliner said:


> You were probably in the gym when they were there but it's not you in the picture. It normally don't end well for users on this forum when they get caught lying so I would advise you to just move on past this and post in the wrestling sections like nothing happened.


:lmao

OWNED


----------



## BULLY

How do you know it's not her Headliner?

Jus' wondering


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Headliner said:


> You were probably in the gym when they were there but it's not you in the picture. It normally don't end well for users on this forum when they get caught lying so I would advise you to just move on past this and post in the wrestling sections like nothing happened.


:bh:


----------



## CamillePunk

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> OWNED


Might be jumping the gun on the OWNED Cat, let's wait and see what happens.


----------



## Apex Predator

Skyfall said:


> :bh:


Don't give up on her just yet. She might prove you wrong.


----------



## BringThePain513

You guys don't believe me, that's fine. You don't have to. But I am telling the truth


----------



## Rush

BULLY said:


> How do you know it's not her Headliner?
> 
> Jus' wondering


b/c that picture is everywhere.


----------



## Magic

signed picture. there's no better first impression than owning an admin and making him look stupid. 

and if you don't you'll be the one looking stupid. :hayden3


----------



## Apex Predator

BringThePain513 said:


> You guys don't believe me, that's fine. You don't have to. But I am telling the truth


Maybe if you made them a proof picture and post it that might make them believe you? just a suggestion..


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This is the part where they suddenly don't have access to a camera.


I will proudly eat my words and take the own if they come back with a proof pic, no shame.


----------



## BULLY

BringThePain513 said:


> You guys don't believe me, that's fine. You don't have to. But I am telling the truth


Take a selfie with your username on it. You don't want to be known as a fake do you? (not saying you are, but it would remove the doubt)


----------



## BringThePain513

Apex Predator said:


> Maybe if you made them a proof picture and post it that might make them believe you? just a suggestion..


I would, but what else is there to prove. I honestly don't care if people don't believe that I work as a front desk/trainer at LA Fitness. That's fine. They don't have to believe me. But the fact is, I got to meet Brock and his wife and I got a photo with them (which I posted)


----------



## BringThePain513

BULLY said:


> Take a selfie with your username on it. You don't want to be known as a fake do you? (not saying you are, but it would remove the doubt)


I'm not a selfie person


----------



## Apex Predator

BringThePain513 said:


> I would, but what else is there to prove. I honestly don't care if people don't believe that I work as a front desk/trainer at LA Fitness. That's fine. They don't have to believe me. But the fact is, I got to meet Brock and his wife and I got a photo with them (which I posted)


I understand it's just the internet and you got nothing to prove to anyone on here. If you could take one with my screename in it i'm pretty sure they'll be gladly to apologize and say sorry. You seem like someone who's cool and i think it would shed some light to other's as an example don't judge a book by it's cover. (Y)


----------



## Magic

no, you're just not THAT person. If you were this request wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Oh, so you're not the black chick, you just work there and got a photo later on.


----------



## Headliner

BringThePain513 said:


> I would, but what else is there to prove. I honestly don't care if people don't believe that I work as a front desk/trainer at LA Fitness. That's fine. They don't have to believe me. But the fact is, I got to meet Brock and his wife and I got a photo with them (which I posted)


----------



## CamillePunk

Looks like another feather in Headliner's cap.


----------



## BringThePain513

I would like to request my release from this forum


----------



## Apex Predator

BringThePain513 said:


> I would like to request my release from this forum


Headliner will gladly approve your request.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Well done Pink.


----------



## BULLY

BringThePain513 said:


> I would like to request my release from this forum


Disappointing.:evra


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SONIC tbh. :side: lol


----------



## Chip Kelly

Lol Cat sniffed this 1 out quick


----------



## brandiexoxo

BringThePain513 said:


> I would, but what else is there to prove. I honestly don't care if people don't believe that I work as a front desk/trainer at LA Fitness. That's fine. They don't have to believe me. But the fact is, I got to meet Brock and his wife and I got a photo with them (which I posted)


Did you also send in this same photo to a Brock Lesnar fansite? Because that's where I saw it months ago and actually posted on this forum. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BringThePain513

Terrible trolling I see... Can't stand trolls. I'm going to where there is intelligent talk about pro wrestling and no trolls. And that is http://forums.prowrestling.com/forum.php


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

looks like a virus, I CAN'T STAND VIRUSES.


----------



## BringThePain513

brandiexoxo said:


> Did you also send in this same photo to a Brock Lesnar fansite? Because that's where I saw it months ago and actually posted on this forum.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, I did send it to a fan site


----------



## brandiexoxo

BringThePain513 said:


> Terrible trolling I see... Can't stand trolls. I'm going to where there is intelligent talk about pro wrestling and no trolls. And that is http://forums.prowrestling.com/forum.php


Your trying to recruit people from this forum to yours by luring them into thinking your some chick who met Brock Lesnar, huh? Lawls

I don't believe you. Sorry but your gimmicky name and the pic just don't add up to me. Selfie and I will gladly appoligize for accusing you of lying.<br />
<br />
<font color="gray">Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App</font>


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BULLY

brandiexoxo said:


> Your trying to recruit people from this forum to yours by luring them into thinking your some chick who met Brock Lesnar, huh? Lawls
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


TEEHEE


----------



## scrilla

Apex Predator said:


> I understand it's just the internet and you got nothing to prove to anyone on here. If you could take one with my screename in it i'm pretty sure they'll be gladly to apologize and say sorry. You seem like someone who's cool and i think it would shed some light to other's as an example don't judge a book by it's cover. (Y)


lol white knighting


----------



## brandiexoxo

Whoops.


----------



## BringThePain513

Rush said:


> b/c that picture is everywhere.


And what do you mean by everywhere?


----------



## brandiexoxo

BULLY said:


> TEEHEE




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BringThePain513

brandiexoxo said:


> Your trying to recruit people from this forum to yours by luring them into thinking your some chick who met Brock Lesnar, huh? Lawls
> 
> I don't believe you. Sorry but your gimmicky name and the pic just don't add up to me. Selfie and I will gladly appoligize for accusing you of lying.<br />
> <br />
> <font color="gray">Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App</font>
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I do not run a forum. It's the forum that I will join at the suggestion of their admin. I hear they're more classy than this dump


----------



## BULLY

BringThePain513 said:


> I do not run a forum. It's the forum that I will join at the suggestion of their admin. I hear they're more classy than this dump


You should stay, you might get along with Noyk. He likes pretending to be a female online too.


----------



## brandiexoxo

BringThePain513 said:


> I do not run a forum. It's the forum that I will join at the suggestion of their admin. I hear they're more classy than this dump


Uh huh, and what city do you live in dear? Just out of curiosity?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP

Still got my mexican tan on right now. Usually more pasty than this.


----------



## Headliner

So basically you mad because you've been exposed so now you're calling everyone trolls and bashing the forum when nobody did anything to you. I gave you advice and you didn't listen. :|


----------



## Glass Shatters

BringThePain513 said:


> Terrible trolling I see... Can't stand trolls. I'm going to where there is intelligent talk about pro wrestling and no trolls. And that is http://forums.This Site is Blocked/forum.php


Are you thick?


----------



## BringThePain513

brandiexoxo said:


> Uh huh, and what city do you live in dear? Just out of curiosity?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Los Angeles


----------



## Kenny

:lmao

i may post a sign pic soon. just for cat..and maybe others. :kobe3


----------



## BringThePain513

Headliner said:


> So basically you mad because you've been exposed so now you're calling everyone trolls and bashing the forum when nobody did anything to you. I gave you advice and you didn't listen. :|


You all think I've been exposed


----------



## BULLY

A$AP said:


> Still got my mexican tan on right now. Usually more pasty than this.


Have you lost weight? You look way thinnier than you did at Rantsamania


----------



## brandiexoxo

That picture of Brock and Rena was taken in Scottsdale, Arizona. They were there visiting family and went to the local gym.

You can show yourself out now 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett

BringThePain513 said:


> I would like to request my release from this forum













Plus props to A$AP for ignoring all the bullshit and continuing with the thread... :lol


----------



## A$AP

BULLY said:


> Have you lost weight? You look way thinnier than you did at Rantsamania


Been running regularly since then. I've gone through constant weight changes over the last two years lol.

Trying to keep it consistent right now.


----------



## Apex Predator

brandiexoxo said:


> That picture of Brock and Rena was taken in Scottsdale, Arizona. They were there visiting family and went to the local gym.
> 
> You can show yourself out now
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well done. You bait her to see where she is from only to reveal the real location of the picture taken.


----------



## BringThePain513

:banplz:


----------



## Kiz

what kind of ****** pretends to be a female on a wrestling forum

jesus get a life.


----------



## brandiexoxo

BringThePain513 said:


> :banplz:


Who you? Lawls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator

Smh..it's probably a guy posing as a girl. :lol


----------



## BULLY

brandiexoxo said:


> That picture of Brock and Rena was taken in Scottsdale, Arizona. They were there visiting family and went to the local gym.
> 
> You can show yourself out now
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ey



A$AP said:


> Been running regularly since then. I've gone through constant weight changes over the last two years lol.
> 
> Trying to keep it consistent right now.


That's good man. (Y) I've managed to shed a few kilos myself.


----------



## Kenny

THE PLOT THICKENS


----------



## Kenny

just for cat.


----------



## A$AP

BULLY said:


> :ey
> 
> 
> 
> That's good man. (Y) I've managed to shed a few kilos myself.


Yeah I played sports throughout high school so the thought of hitting the gym was foreign to me. Then I gained like 15 pounds after graduating and couldn't run for shit lol.

Still got more work to do to get back into the shape I was in but so far so good.


----------



## scrilla

CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> just for cat.


photoshopped


----------



## Kenny

true im really a female posting as a male. dem conspiracies


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I have a girl boner for both Kenny's picture and the absolute burial the last few pages contained.


I KNOW A FAKE PUSSY WHEN I SMELL ONE


----------



## BULLY

I won't doubt you again my luv


----------



## kregnaz

Catalanotto said:


> I KNOW A FAKE PUSSY WHEN I SMELL ONE


I love the smell of chinese plastic and cheap lubricant in the morning!


----------



## MOX

A$AP said:


> Still got my mexican tan on right now. Usually more pasty than this.


I hope you had the tiiiiiiiiiime of your life.


----------



## BULLY

I'm sure he's never felt this way before.


----------



## Evolution

Fucking facepalm.


----------



## DualShock

This is me last week at the gym and look who came in


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Gave me a genuine LOL DualShock.


----------



## Rah

Quite high quality machines you have there at your gyms in Bosnia. Keg reps are for real men.


----------



## Klee

The last few pages have been dope. Well done, Cat and Headliner. I feel it was a joint effort. And kudos to the guy that outted the location.

Woooooo! 

KING KENNY


----------



## brandiexoxo

Cloverleaf said:


> The last few pages have been dope. Well done, Cat and Headliner. I feel it was a joint effort. And kudos to the guy that outted the location.
> 
> Woooooo!
> 
> KING KENNY


Guy?? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MOX

brandiexoxo said:


> Guy??


Pic with sign saying ANARK RULEZ OK with the k backwards or GTFO.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Anark said:


> Pic with sign saying ANARK RULEZ OK with the k backwards or GTFO.


I already posted a spoon pic last year lawls. And I just posted a recent pic of me! Thanks for noticing 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

brandiexoxo said:


> I already posted a spoon pic last year lawls. And I just posted a recent pic of me! Thanks for noticing
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


we need to see a picture of you singing "Pee On You," holding two forms of government ID, a police officer there to verify the whole thing, four or five of my buddies and Bully taking notes, and your grandma to confirm your identity.

then, maybe I'd believe it.


----------



## MOX

Yeah, and be doing the running man.


----------



## BULLY

brandiexoxo said:


> I already posted a spoon pic last year lawls. And I just posted a recent pic of me! Thanks for noticing
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I noticed :curry2


----------



## brandiexoxo

Skyfall said:


> we need to see a picture of you singing "Pee On You," holding two forms of government ID, a police officer there to verify the whole thing, four or five of my buddies and Bully taking notes, and your grandma to confirm your identity.
> 
> then, maybe I'd believe it.


Not sure if serious or if I just got invited to a weird fetish gangbang involving my grandma :0

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MOX

brandiexoxo said:


> Not sure if serious or if I just got invited to a weird fetish gangbang involving my grandma :0


Nah, that's just a normal Thursday night at Skyfall's gaff.


----------



## Klee

brandiexoxo said:


> Guy??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hello.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Here's me onstage in my town's town hall, performing as part of my college end of term show in front of a crowd of around 500 people (it was a night of Beatles songs, with around 40 students taking part). This picture was taken during my performance of Blackbird...


----------



## Ruth

Getting a very Serj Tankien vibe off of you. Probably just because of the suit


----------



## brandiexoxo

Cloverleaf said:


> Hello.


Hello.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 189558

It was overdue anyways.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Another pic from the same show. Only two I could find


----------



## THANOS

A couple pics of my brother, pops, and myself during my cousin Roger's wedding. God I love being in wedding parties. The wedding reception greeting table was very awesome. We had an endless amount shots to give out to the guests as they arrived and we greeted them, and we got to toast them with said shots as well. Needless to say with over 300 guests, I got quite drunk before we even got to make our entrances into the hall.


----------



## Stadhart

http://vimeo.com/51587107

third bloke on this video saying they should have closed the roof a lot


----------



## rbhayek

THANOS said:


> A couple pics of my brother, pops, and myself during my cousin Roger's wedding. God I love being in wedding parties. The wedding reception greeting table was very awesome. We had an endless amount shots to give out to the guests as they arrived and we greeted them, and we got to toast them with said shots as well. Needless to say with over 300 guests, I got quite drunk before we even got to make our entrances into the hall.


Your dad looks like Walter White from Breaking Bad.


----------



## THANOS

rbhayek said:


> Your dad looks like Walter White from Breaking Bad.


LOL I've never heard that one before but yeah he does a bit. I usually call him Mahatma Clean Mandel because he looks like a healthy combination of Ghandi, Mr. Clean, and *Howie Mandel* (Mostly Howie though :lol)

He gets the Howie one so much that he actually wore a suit and carried a suitcase that said "Deal or No Deal" as the DJ at one halloween party we hosted :lmao.


----------



## rbhayek

THANOS said:


> LOL I've never heard that one before but yeah he does a bit. I usually call him Mahatma Clean Mandel because he looks like a healthy combination of Ghandi, Mr. Clean, and *Howie Mandel* (Mostly Howie though :lol)
> 
> He gets the Howie one so much that he actually wore a suit and carried a suitcase that said "Deal or No Deal" as the DJ at one halloween party we hosted :lmao.


My friend has a dad who also looked like Walter White. It was an easy Halloween costume that's for sure haha.


----------



## Fru

Spoiler: my bitchin' new facebook profile picture


----------



## Chip Kelly

Fru looks like Ed Norton in fight club before he met Tyler Durden. A little less tired though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

THANOS said:


> LOL I've never heard that one before but yeah he does a bit. I usually call him Mahatma Clean Mandel because he looks like a healthy combination of Ghandi, Mr. Clean, and *Howie Mandel* (Mostly Howie though :lol)
> 
> He gets the Howie one so much that he actually wore a suit and carried a suitcase that said "Deal or No Deal" as the DJ at one halloween party we hosted :lmao.


Howie is spot on. :lol awesome.


----------



## THANOS

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Howie is spot on. :lol awesome.


I know right :lol.


----------



## Pratchett

Fru said:


> Spoiler: my bitchin' new facebook profile picture


That is outstanding. (Y) (Y)


----------



## will94

Finally received a picture of me and my big sister from her wedding a few months ago:









And with Richard Patrick of Filter last weekend:


----------



## tgmiveld

http://oi43.tinypic.com/acenmr.jpg

suck on this, nothing like napolean dynmaie


----------



## BULLY

At least you have to click on it to see it

It should come with a warning though.


----------



## tgmiveld

BULLY said:


> At least you have to click on it to see it
> 
> It should come with a warning though.


what are you on about, what was the del rio thing you deleted


----------



## Nightingale

Hmm, is that really you?....That smile is quite disturbing.


----------



## tgmiveld

Vex said:


> Hmm, is that really you?....That smile is quite disturbing.


yeah, just my manical evil grin


----------



## Nightingale

tgmiveld said:


> yeah, just my manical evil grin


You're a very odd individual.


----------



## BULLY

"Still psycho at heart"


----------



## Nightingale

Ha, Point taken.


----------



## tgmiveld

BULLY said:


> "Still psycho at heart"


i dont get it


----------



## NoyK

tgmiveld said:


> http://oi43.tinypic.com/acenmr.jpg
> 
> suck on this, nothing like napolean dynmaie




Holy shit, it's Jim Carey on bath salts!


----------



## BULLY

:lmao

I'll rep you a gummi bear for that one.

Inb4 he doesn't get it


----------



## tgmiveld

Jim Carrey is seen as handsoe devil, jokes on you


----------



## NoyK

I never said I meant it to be degrading jimmy


----------



## tgmiveld

cheers then


----------



## Riot

tgmiveld said:


> http://oi43.tinypic.com/acenmr.jpg
> 
> suck on this, nothing like napolean dynmaie


:lmao Holy shit I haven't laughed so hard! My face hurts from laughing.


----------



## Daiko

tgmiveld said:


> http://oi43.tinypic.com/acenmr.jpg
> 
> suck on this, nothing like napolean dynmaie


----------



## THANOS

Riot said:


> :lmao Holy shit I haven't laughed so hard! My face hurts from laughing.


I feel like I may be haunted now after seeing that :argh:


----------



## tgmiveld

i love the reaction i get

i bet more women come on to me than you lot


----------



## Riot

THANOS said:


> I feel like I may be haunted now after seeing that :argh:


His face reminded me so much of that scene in Hellboy where Kroenen is unmasked. :cheer


----------



## tgmiveld

Riot said:


> His face reminded me so much of that scene in Hellboy where Kroenen is unmasked. :cheer


work on your material


----------



## NoyK

tgmiveld said:


> work on your material


Oh she does. She definitely does 8*D


----------



## tgmiveld

if she saw me with my bigger build in the local boozer she would be working on my material


----------



## THANOS

Riot said:


> His face reminded me so much of that scene in Hellboy where Kroenen is unmasked. :cheer












Oh....dear........god.. I hope he's getting royalties from that movie. :agree:


----------



## Riot

tgmiveld said:


> if she saw me with my bigger build in the local boozer she would be working on my material


:ann

Yeah that or, you know, checking a registered sex offenders list.


----------



## tgmiveld

Riot said:


> :ann
> 
> Yeah that or, you know, checking a registered sex offenders list.


you would be touching my muscles and you know it, i am 6'5 and 210lbs, all the women love the miveld


----------



## BULLY

tgmiveld said:


> you would be touching my muscles and you know it, *i am 6'5 and 210lbs, all the women love the miveld*


That's nonsense.


----------



## tgmiveld

BULLY said:


> That's nonsense.


nope, i am that height and weight, women find me attractive you could learn a few tips


----------



## THANOS

tgmiveld said:


> nope, i am that height and weight, women find me attractive you could learn a few tips


6'5 210lbs?










With steel stilts I see this as a possibility :troll


----------



## NoyK

Caught zoning out at Bershka today


----------



## tgmiveld

THANOS said:


> 6'5 210lbs?
> 
> With steel stilts I see this as a possibility :troll


which is why i find it funny people giving me shit on here

who would say it to my handsome face


----------



## tgmiveld

you know its against the rules to make fun of others in this thread

delete or i will report


----------



## Evolution

Now that distraction has been dealt with rather than issuing others with warnings I'll just leave a friendly reminder that this isn't a thread to make fun of peoples appearances.

No matter how retarded they may or may not look.

Carry on...


----------



## Humph

Evolution said:


> Now that distraction has been dealt with rather than issuing others with warnings I'll just leave a friendly reminder that this isn't a thread to make fun of peoples appearances.
> 
> *No matter how retarded they may or may not look.*
> 
> Carry on...


Like people who wear bow ties, like who would do that :side:

You pull it off, don't ban me plz


----------



## Andre

AlexHumph said:


> Like people who wear bow ties, like who would do that :side:
> 
> You pull it off, don't ban me plz


Would you like him to pull you off Alex? :brodgers


----------



## A$AP

One of my latest candids.


----------



## Strongside

Beautiful.


----------



## Strongside

NoyK said:


> Caught zoning out at Bershka today


You look like Freddie Prince Jr! Lol


----------



## NoyK

Is that a good thing :side: ?


----------



## Strongside

NoyK said:


> Is that a good thing :side: ?


Yes, yes it is :side:


----------



## Magic

A$AP said:


> One of my latest candids.


youre not my uncle.


----------



## The Big Boy

will94 said:


> Finally received a picture of me and my big sister from her wedding a few months ago:


You thought Bigfoot was scary? MOTHERFUCKA YOU AINT SEEN s**t TILL YOU SEEN MARTIAN BIGFOOT.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## SonoShion

Reported.


----------



## NoyK

Hey he's got a new hairstyle at least


----------



## Samoon

Priceless Blaze said:


>


Jesus Christ...


----------



## NeyNey

Priceless Blaze said:


>


Can you smile?


----------



## charlesxo

There's a part of me that wants to post my pic in this thread then there's a part of me that says don't.


----------



## Fru

selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies selfies 

I wish your camera would get caught up in a priceless blaze


----------



## NoyK

Mike Litoris said:


> There's a part of me that wants to post my pic in this thread then there's a part of me that says don't.


If you're a chick, don't. Trust me, just don't. You'll avoid a lot of fuckery coming your way.


----------



## charlesxo

NoyK said:


> If you're a chick, don't. Trust me, just don't. You'll avoid a lot of fuckery coming your way.


So it's fine for a guy like me?


----------



## NoyK

Oh yeah, go ahead. Just don't get carried away and post selfies weekly like some people :side:


----------



## BULLY

priceless blaze away


----------



## BarackYoMama

So posting pics a lot is bad? Well then very nice to know.


----------



## Chip Kelly

I think it's more the type of pics, constant random selfies give off a weird vibe.


----------



## RyanPelley

Strongside said:


> You look like Freddie Prince Jr! Lol


I see Freddie with a blend of Bob Saget, TBH. Also a good thing.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Humbled Moron said:


> I think it's more the type of pics, constant random selfies give off a weird vibe.


Well I got no one to really take pics for me a lot, so I end up with a lot of them -_- I guess I can ask people sometime to take the pic for me.


----------



## Shazayum

Priceless Blaze said:


> So posting pics a lot is bad? Well then very nice to know.


can i ask your motive behind posting self pics? as often as you do?


----------



## BarackYoMama

Shazayum said:


> can i ask your motive behind posting self pics? as often as you do?


Well I don't know, I just like taking pics, trust me I don't even post half of the ones I even take so that's the bad part!


----------



## NoyK

Just don't go into #Facebook mode and start doing duckfaces and shit. :side:


----------



## will94

WOOOOO!


----------



## NoyK

Always with the best pics will (Y)


----------



## BarackYoMama

NoyK said:


> Just don't go into #Facebook mode and start doing duckfaces and shit. :side:


Haha oh trust me I won't be doing any of that duck face stuff


----------



## Goku

Still owe Yeah1993 a pic


----------



## Magic

wat r u looking at?


----------



## Goku

I don't remember actually.


----------



## Obfuscation

He's looking at you Magic.


----------



## Yeah1993

Silverthorn said:


> Still owe Yeah1993 a pic


Took you four years. 


I wished all this time you actually looked like GOKU Goku (GOKU Goku, not you Goku), but I knew I couldn't expect that. I like that gate in the background. Where are you there?


----------



## Goku

Buckingham Palace.

I could look like GOKU Goku if I got a bucketload of gel and spiked my hair up, I guess?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I think the length is there. Not sure if you could do the normal hair Goku, but give it a shot.


----------



## Yeah1993

NOT GOOD ENOUGH. You need to look like an actual cartoon.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

See that, Silver? You gone need technology. F hair gel.


----------



## Goku

Yeah1993 said:


> NOT GOOD ENOUGH. You need to look like an actual cartoon.












????????


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:clap


----------



## Fru

^ Already a better liveaction DBZ than Dragonball Evolution


----------



## Yeah1993

Silverthorn said:


> ????????


Better.



Fru said:


> ^ Already a better liveaction DBZ than Dragonball Evolution


THAT MOVIE DOESN'T EXIST


----------



## Damien

I feel if I post my face it will come with many a


----------



## MOX

vampyr said:


> I feel if I post my face it will come with many a


Clearasil. (Y)


----------



## Evolution

I haven't posted in here in ages, and you all need to know who your overlord is.










This is from a party a little while back where my hair was a bit more luscious and long... and I'd been drinking... a lot...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Nice to put a face to my TDL victim, errrr, opponent.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Did you pay full price for that shirt?


:stuff


----------



## STEVALD

*Met Evan Bourne the other day.*


----------



## Kiz

Evolution said:


> I haven't posted in here in ages, and you all need to know who your overlord is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a party a little while back where my hair was a bit more luscious and long... and I'd been drinking... a lot...


right click, save

:lebron7


----------



## Pratchett

Went to the Cincinnati Zoo yesterday. Got a new membership, so we'll be going back plenty for the next 12 months. Plus the Festival of Lights in winter, that is not to be missed if you ever get a chance to see it. One of my goals in life is to get my picture taken with the bearcat that lives there. She was unavailable, though I did manage to snag a stuffed one. Have to settle with that for now. 










Edit: Does anyone else think I look like Danny Glover? No? I'm not buying it either...


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao at Jinder looking like a dinosaur next to Evan.


----------



## will94

With the girlfriend at Epcot the other day (sadly couldn't keep my eyes open in the sun when they snapped it lol)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Evolution said:


> I haven't posted in here in ages, and you all need to know who your overlord is.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/536352_10150691125656576_1425421497_n.jpg
> 
> This is from a party a little while back where my hair was a bit more luscious and long... and I'd been drinking... a lot...


Like a bawss.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Been awhile for me but fuck it, my current situation:


----------



## BarackYoMama

Well people say I don't smile and I just take selfies, so no selfies and I smiled(But you'll see why I don't)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

No Ziggler shirt? 4/10

:troll


----------



## Pratchett

Priceless Blaze said:


> Well people say I don't smile and I just take selfies, so no selfies and I smiled(But you'll see why I don't)


I didn't see it.

Why don't you smile? And who took those pics? I want to see pics of that person.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Pratchett said:


> I didn't see it.
> 
> Why don't you smile? And who took those pics? I want to see pics of that person.


You can't see the smile in pic 2 or 3? You don't gotta show your teeth to be smiling man.


----------



## Obfuscation

Vintage Priceless Blaze.


----------



## CamillePunk

I don't feel like we saw the full spectrum of Priceless Blaze's expressions. Need more samples. Props, too. Definitely more props.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Obfuscation said:


> Vintage Priceless Blaze.


Thank you thank you, I mean hell if I had to get noticed some how here, well if posting 500000000 pics a year gets me noticed then so be it. :cool2

edit: Even changed my location


----------



## Pratchett

Priceless Blaze said:


> You can't see the smile in pic 2 or 3? You don't gotta show your teeth to be smiling man.


I saw the smiles. I just couldn't see *why *you don't smile, which is what you promised.



Priceless Blaze said:


> Well people say I don't smile and I just take selfies, so no selfies and I smiled(*But you'll see why I don't*)


See? Please explain.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Pratchett said:


> I saw the smiles. I just couldn't see *why *you don't smile, which is what you promised.


OH!!! okay

Well, I mean it's cause sometimes I look really young when I smile, and I don't know if I like looking young.

Sorry I got confused there, I've had too many camera flashes in my life.


----------



## Pratchett

OK, I'll buy that. Still, who took the picture? I want to see that person.


----------



## Obfuscation

Priceless Blaze said:


> edit: Even changed my location


:clap


----------



## Pratchett

Priceless Blaze said:


> edit: Even changed my location


That is nice. I can respect that.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Pratchett said:


> OK, I'll buy that. Still, who took the picture? I want to see that person.


My cousin doesn't like having pictures taking of him, anytime I've tried he takes the camera, sorry broski.



Obfuscation said:


> :clap


Thanks, I'll be signing Autographs next week.


----------



## Pratchett

Priceless Blaze said:


> My cousin doesn't like having pictures taking of him, anytime I've tried he takes the camera, sorry broski.


Nope. Not buying it. You programmed that camera to take a picture on delay and stepped back. I call that a selfie.

Besides, if it was really your cousin, he would have to go to sleep sometime. Take a picture of him then. He'll never know. I won't tell.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Pratchett said:


> Nope. Not buying it. You programmed that camera to take a picture on delay and stepped back. I call that a selfie.
> 
> Besides, if it was really your cousin, he would have to go to sleep sometime. Take a picture of him then. He'll never know. I won't tell.


If I'm still awake when he does, by all means I'll do it, but hey trust me or don't trust me, but you're in my house right now so I think you should at least be nice.


----------



## CamillePunk

There is nobody else in that room PB.


----------



## BarackYoMama

CamillePunk said:


> There is nobody else in that room PB.


Prove it, I dare you.


----------



## Pratchett

Priceless Blaze said:


> If I'm still awake when he does, by all means I'll do it, but hey trust me or don't trust me, but you're in my house right now so I think you should at least be nice.


I _*am *_being nice. It's not like I'm making a rant about you or anything... Anyway the burden of proof is on you. You said it was not a selfie. You said it was your cousin.

There's a lot of non-believers on here. I'm just trying to help you out. I'm a good guy like that.

I will admit that I was hoping your cousin was a she and not a he. Then I would bother you more about posting pics. See? I'm an honest, nice guy. Nothing to hide. What about you?


----------



## CamillePunk

Priceless Blaze said:


> Prove it, I dare you.


:kobe8 I think your response is all we needed.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Pratchett said:


> I _*am *_being nice. It's not like I'm making a rant about you or anything... Anyway the burden of proof is on you. You said it was not a selfie. You said it was your cousin.
> 
> There's a lot of non-believers on here. I'm just trying to help you out. I'm a good guy like that.
> 
> I will admit that I was hoping your cousin was a she and not a he. Then I would bother you more about posting pics. See? I'm an honest, nice guy. Nothing to hide. What about you?


Well when you put it that way I have to ask if you'd like a beer, we can sit back toast a few good ones, play WWE 13 and just talk about when wrestling was good and not the crap it is today, and maybe we'll go buy us a few hookers.


----------



## Pratchett

Priceless Blaze said:


> Well when you put it that way I have to ask if you'd like a beer, we can sit back toast a few good ones, play WWE 13 and just talk about when wrestling was good and not the crap it is today, and maybe we'll go buy us a few hookers.


Now you're just trying to bribe me. In that case, what kind of beer, and how long do we have the hookers that you will be paying for?


----------



## BarackYoMama

Pratchett said:


> Now you're just trying to bribe me. In that case, what kind of beer, and how long do we have the hookers that you will be paying for?


Well that depends on what kind of beer you like, I mean I live in America so we might need to cross the border to get some beer, and then as far as the hookers go it depends on how much money we got left after we buy the beer.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Pratchett said:


> Now you're just trying to bribe me. In that case, what kind of beer, and how long do we have the hookers that you will be paying for?


You disappoint me, so easily bought. Then there's the fact that you know at least half the time he's with his hooker, you're gonna have to take at least 30 pics of him in various poses but maintaining the same expression.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Genesis 1.0 said:


> You disappoint me, so easily bought. Then there's the fact that you know at least half the time he's with his hooker, you're gonna have to take at least 30 pics of him in various poses but maintaining the same expression.


Don't give away my plan, damn come on I was about to have something here but you had to go and ruin it. :flip


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Priceless Blaze said:


> Don't give away my plan, damn come on I was about to have something here but you had to go and ruin it. :flip


See that, Pratt? Saved your ass.



Fresh Dougie said:


> Been awhile for me but fuck it, my current situation:


Almost a clone of Rawlings from Chappelle Show.


----------



## Pratchett

Genesis 1.0 said:


> You disappoint me, so easily bought. Then there's the fact that you know at least half the time he's with his hooker, you're gonna have to take at least 30 pics of him in various poses but maintaining the same expression.


Hey, free beer and hookers? What man wouldn't be tempted?

But if I got a pic of a hooker with a strap on making him cry, wouldn't that be worth something? At least then it wouldn't be a selfie.

But again, PB. Beer and hookers. How much are you spending? You seem to be wanting to stick to some kind of budget right now, which doesn't fill me with hope.


----------



## Pratchett

Genesis 1.0 said:


> See that, Pratt? Saved your ass.


Who said anything about me being into FemDom? :side:

Oh, and Genesis, are we still sending gifs back and forth, because as I see it, I am currently winning that exchange.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Genesis 1.0 said:


> See that, Pratt? Saved your ass.


I don't approve of you doing that young one, anyway since people want to see me do OTHER expressions, here's some old pics.


I call this the I'm going to Pre-Wrestlemania Day Drunk Priceless Blaze(God I hate the name Priceless Blaze)










okay, that's all I got for now


----------



## BarackYoMama

Pratchett said:


> Hey, free beer and hookers? What man wouldn't be tempted?
> 
> But if I got a pic of a hooker with a strap on making him cry, wouldn't that be worth something? At least then it wouldn't be a selfie.
> 
> *But again, PB. Beer and hookers. How much are you spending? You seem to be wanting to stick to some kind of budget right now, which doesn't fill me with hope.*


Well that depends on how much the credit card I'm gonna use has on it, hookers do take Credit Cards right? I mean I hope so cause that's all we got here.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Pratchett said:


> Who said anything about me being into FemDom? :side:
> 
> Oh, and Genesis, are we still sending gifs back and forth, because as I see it, I am currently winning that exchange.


I had to spread some Rep before I was able to do so and then I'd exceeded the 24 hour limit. On a side note, I give out a ridiculous amount of Red Rep. Check your CP.

Eh, I suppose I'll follow in Blaze's footsteps with the fucking selfies but there will be no hourly updates. Oh pay no attention to my old ass Galaxy SII phone:



Spoiler: Photo To Avoid Stretching the Fucking Page so Pratt can stop menustrating


----------



## Pratchett

I have to post this picture of me to keep this thread from getting too off track. Of course this is what I look like, according to a facial recognition website I went to. And the internet never lies.

Now I'll tell you this much, Blaze. First off you're going to have to bring the Red Stripe. I'm always in a good mood when I'm drinking Red Stripe. And I better not run out. So figure on at least having two cases. And those hookers will have to be with us for at least 4 hours. No less. And that is 4 hours _after _I've already spent at least one hour drinking and talking about the good old days.

You do the math from there.


----------



## Pratchett

Genesis 1.0 said:


> I had to spread some Rep before I was able to do so and then I'd exceeded the 24 hour limit. On a side note, I give out a ridiculous amount of Red Rep. Check your CP.
> 
> Eh, I suppose I'll follow in Blaze's footsteps with the fucking selfies but there will be no hourly updates. Oh pay no attention to my old ass Galaxy SII phone:


I can't see my CP you stretched the whole damn page! :lol

By the way, your phone is still newer than mine... :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Pratchett said:


> I can't see my CP you stretched the whole damn page! :lol
> 
> By the way, your phone is still newer than mine... :lol


Stretched? How? :side:

My SII is still better than 80% of the phones I see people with but being a good capitalist consumer brainwashed drone, I plan to get the S4. bama3


----------



## BarackYoMama

Pratchett said:


> Hey, free beer and hookers? What man wouldn't be tempted?
> 
> But if I got a pic of a hooker with a strap on making him cry, wouldn't that be worth something? At least then it wouldn't be a selfie.
> 
> But again, PB. Beer and hookers. How much are you spending? You seem to be wanting to stick to some kind of budget right now, which doesn't fill me with hope.





Pratchett said:


> I have to post this picture of me to keep this thread from getting too off track. Of course this is what I look like, according to a facial recognition website I went to. And the internet never lies.
> 
> Now I'll tell you this much, Blaze. First off you're going to have to bring the Red Stripe. I'm always in a good mood when I'm drinking Red Stripe. And I better not run out. So figure on at least having two cases. And those hookers will have to be with us for at least 4 hours. No less. And that is 4 hours _after _I've already spent at least one hour drinking and talking about the good old days.
> 
> You do the math from there.



So at least five hours? Well hell you know this credit card should have us good for all of that, I'm gonna have to skip town and change my name afterwards, maybe grow a beard so I can keep posting pictures on here, so you might not see any pics of me for a bit after til it comes in.


----------



## Pratchett

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Stretched? How? :side:
> 
> My SII is still better than 80% of the phones I see people with but being a good capitalist consumer brainwashed drone, I plan to get the S4. bama3


I got a cheap ass laptop. :lol

Check your CP.


----------



## NoyK

GENESIS IS BLACK?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

NoyK said:


> GENESIS IS BLACK?


Native American, African American, & Caucassin but that's beside the point, I'm allowed to say I'm black and I'm proud. Just call me Soul Brother #1.

So the next question is why the CAPS? One would almost think you just got a :russo swerve. Got a problem with the *******, Skybs? :ann


----------



## NoyK

Nah dude, my best friend is black so that's definitely out of the question. 
I don't know, just wasn't expecting you to be. Still, definitely not as big of a shock as it was with WAGG.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

NoyK said:


> Nah dude, my best friend is black so that's definitely out of the question.
> I don't know, just wasn't expecting you to be. Still, definitely not as big of a shock as it was with WAGG.


Typical racist cover-up. JK...

BUT WAGG IS BLACK???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0

NoyK said:


> *Nah dude, my best friend is black so that's definitely out of the question. *
> I don't know, just wasn't expecting you to be. Still, definitely not as big of a shock as it was with WAGG.


As your e-buddy, allow me to advise you to never use this phrase again when questioned about suspected discriminatory views. :lol It's the Go-To of every non-ethnic person in the known universe.


----------



## NoyK

Oh... Shit, I didn't know that 
Well I've posted a picture with him in this thread before, but yeah. Thanks the heads up though, this might save me in the future on some situations. :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Was shocked myself to see fellow anime fan Genesis looking fresh with a sharp line up to impress...I'll stop now. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

Nobody is blacker than WAGG & me. 

Bank on that.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

GENESIS IS BLACK!? *Ignore List*

On a less serious note, this reminds me of DL Hughley's bit about racist people knowing what to say to not appear racist: 

"_I'm not racist, I've had 3 black people over at my house_."

"If you know how many ****** been over at your house, you racist than a muthafucka. What you doin' going out front and counting them? 1-2-3 SHIT that's enough!!".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Obfuscation said:


> Nobody is blacker than WAGG & me.
> 
> Bank on that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Was shocked myself to see fellow anime fan Genesis looking fresh with a sharp line up to impress...I'll stop now. :side:


Oh yes, gotta keep those edges sharp. :weezy

I tend to be a bit more refined than Wagg and Hayley lover though.


----------



## Yeah1993

Obfuscation said:


> Nobody is blacker than WAGG & me.
> 
> Bank on that.


Andy and BlackAndre are pretty black.


----------



## NoyK

Obfuscation said:


> Nobody is blacker than WAGG & me.
> 
> Bank on that.












:side:


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Yeah1993

Thanks a lot guys, you turned it into a gimmick.


----------



## Obfuscation

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


You know it, bruh. That's what we do.



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I tend to be a bit more refined than Wagg and Hayley lover though.


Got me there.



Yeah1993 said:


> Andy and BlackAndre are pretty black.


Andre is WAYYYYYYY more black than Andy.



NoyK said:


> :side:


The universal sign of black and powerful on WF.


----------



## Andre

Well, obviously...


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Pratchett

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Native American, African American, & Caucassin but that's beside the point, I'm allowed to say I'm black and I'm proud. *Just call me Soul Brother #1*.


I will :mark: if you change your username to that.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Kind of an old pic!






















:troll


----------



## Death Rider

Says he does not care. Posts photos non-stop to wind people up. Interesting. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Genesis 1.0

3 pics in 1 incomplete page, PB? C'mon brah. :deandre


----------



## Daiko

Priceless Blaze said:


> Kind of an old pic!


Pubes glued to chin.
Oversized Sunglasses.
Grey Background.
Only has one ear.

2/10 Would not bang.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Gambit said:


> Says he does not care. Posts photos non-stop to wind people up. Interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


 



Genesis 1.0 said:


> 3 pics in 1 incomplete page, PB? C'mon brah. :deandre


Hey, I got to give the people what they want, the people want more of me!



Daiko said:


> Pubes glued to chin.
> Oversized Sunglasses.
> Grey Background.
> Only has one ear.
> 
> 2/10 Would not bang.


:cool2 thanks bro


----------



## Daiko

Priceless Blaze said:


> :cool2 thanks bro


----------



## BarackYoMama

Daiko said:


>


I wish I could rep you cause Sadie is f'n awesome! I think I got someone else I like around here.


----------



## RyanPelley

Priceless Blaze said:


>


More please.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Okay, here's the real reason I take SO many pics, it's because anytime I tell someone I did something, they say PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! so I make sure to take pictures of everything I do, now keep in mind some of these pics I would get banned for posting, take that for what you may, but there you have it I take pictures so I got the pics, so it did happen.


----------



## Fru

Bullshit, they're all just awkward selfies.

"Hey I was just hanging about creepily in my own house last night"
"Pix or it didn't happen1!!!111111!!!!!!!111"

Game over, press start to continue


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao


----------



## BarackYoMama

Fru said:


> Bullshit, they're all just awkward selfies.
> 
> "Hey I was just hanging about creepily in my own house last night"
> "Pix or it didn't happen1!!!111111!!!!!!!111"
> 
> Game over, press start to continue


Then how about the pictures that take place OUTSIDE! see, you got to think of these things so my story doesn't lose as it's not a story it's the truth. Trust me I got pics of many things that you don't wanna see.


----------



## BULLY

Priceless Blaze said:


> Then how about the pictures that take place OUTSIDE! see, you got to think of these things so my story doesn't lose as it's not a story it's the truth. *Trust me I got pics of many things that you don't wanna see.*


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!1111!!!


----------



## Fru

Priceless Blaze said:


> Trust me I got pics of many things that you don't wanna see.


I trust you 100%, you keep posting them 10 to a page


----------



## BarackYoMama

BULLY said:


> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!1111!!!


:lmao :flip

Nah, the pics you don't want to see would get me banned if I was to post them, we don't need that no do we?



Fru said:


> I trust you 100%, you keep posting them 10 to a page


Good, cause I got to make sure I'm ready for someone to ask me that!


----------



## Callisto

Are they nudes?


----------



## SonoShion

Send them via PM, so I can post it, so I'll get in trouble.


----------



## BULLY

Getting a little gay in hurr now. Someone needs to fix that.

Cat post your boobs or something


----------



## BarackYoMama

TehJerichoFan said:


> Are they nudes?


Some might be yes.



SonoShion said:


> Send them via PM, so I can post it, so I'll get in trouble.


I will not be doing that, because these are pictures we not need getting out.


Do I got any more questions from anyone, about me taking my picture all the time, and posting them on here for you all to view.


----------



## Fru

Your pictures SUCK brah, they SUCK. 

BULLY, I am willing to post my boobs, do we have a deal?


----------



## BarackYoMama

Fru said:


> Your pictures SUCK brah, they SUCK.
> 
> BULLY, I am willing to post my boobs, do we have a deal?


Well I'll surely take your comments into consideration and get back to you on your concerns.

Now, in the mean time we need more pictures posted here and I'm gonna be nice and give someone else the chance to post a picture, and get this thread back going. Thank you.


----------



## SonoShion

Spoiler:  The French 2















I also get away for being Spanish, Portuguese, Mexican or any other South American countries.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Just at my grandma's chilling


----------



## PHEN0M

What Up Picture Thread.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Priceless Blaze said:


> Just at my grandma's chilling


----------



## Yeah1993

The scary thing is I think he just has all of these photos and is not taking new ones. Goddamn I never thought he was actually HOLDING BACK on posting pictures.


----------



## RyanPelley




----------



## Fru

Makin' plain black T's with a dusty Blue's Clue on the left shoulder look creepy since [insert date here]


----------



## Obfuscation

TehJerichoFan said:


> Are they nudes?


Shenanigans!


----------



## haribo

Priceless Blaze said:


> Just at my grandma's chilling


Pics or it didn't happen-



Priceless Blaze said:


>


Well, shit. I apologise.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Chrome refuses to load the pics, so...


----------



## Trublez

^ Lucky one you are. :lmao


----------



## Evolution

I should remove Priceless Blaze's posting permissions in this thread.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Evolution said:


> I should remove Priceless Blaze's posting permissions in this thread.


Do you want to ruin all the fun?


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Evolution said:


> I should remove Priceless Blaze's posting permissions in this thread.


Yes, yes you should.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Bob-Carcass said:


> Yes, yes you should.


Now tell me what rule's I've broken to even have this happen? Is there a limit on how many pictures you can post? I mean I didn't get the memo of any rule about it so I don't see what grounds he has to do that, I've done zero wrong honestly, I mean hell this is a post your picture thread, and I'm sure I've stayed on topic way more then anyone else has in this thread.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Priceless Blaze said:


> Now tell me what rule's I've broken to even have this happen? Is there a limit on how many pictures you can post? I mean I didn't get the memo of any rule about it so I don't see what grounds he has to do that, I've done zero wrong honestly, I mean hell this is a post your picture thread, and I'm sure I've stayed on topic way more then anyone else has in this thread.


Post your PICTURE thread, not pictures x100 nobody has any interest in seeing hundreds of pictures of you doing nothing with the same dopey expression on your face everytime, not to mention your a shit poster who nobody could care for, drop the pretentious twat act and get a life.


----------



## Pycckue




----------



## Bob-Carcass

^^^ you kinda look like Arshavin :lol


----------



## BarackYoMama

Bob-Carcass said:


> Post your PICTURE thread, not pictures x100 nobody has any interest in seeing hundreds of pictures of you doing nothing with the same dopey expression on your face everytime, not to mention your a shit poster who nobody could care for, drop the pretentious twat act and get a life.


How am I a shit poster? lol you're really just pulling crap out of your ass aren't you?


----------



## Fru

You're a shit poster because all of your posts are shit. TAUTOLOGY YO. 

haha but no, no more pics plz.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Fru said:


> You're a shit poster because all of your posts are shit. TAUTOLOGY YO.
> 
> haha but no, no more pics plz.


Yeah so you've seen all 900 something of my post? I mean yeah 887 of them are in here, but that's beside the point, when it comes to me posting about things(sports or wrestling) I can be pretty great at it if I try, but it has to be a topic that really matters to me for me to even try.


----------



## Fru

You've become a gimmick poster. How well do they usually turn out? Captain Pubebeard of the good ship Selfie


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Priceless Blaze said:


> How am I a shit poster? lol you're really just pulling crap out of your ass aren't you?


:lmao I love how the subject at hand was not addressed at all because you know your wrong and can't defend it, really?? what do you want me to do quote every shit comment you've ever made? dude your 21 years old and your acting like 10 year old, for god's sake anyone who's favourite wrestlers are Zach ryder and the miz but "favourite promotion" is TNA is obviously only out to impress, you've got unpopular opinions and you have somewhat of a queer taste, but that's fine, it's the fact you try sooo hard to be "cool" that's the problem.

There's no substance to any of your post's, and you have the mentality and IQ of a muffin, Ooooh WM 30 is being called "*WM XXX the PG era is dead*!!" 
I couldn't be arsed getting the actual quotes themselves, you made a thread called most of you make me sick and bashed a load of users, most of whom are generally good posters and clever human beings, your life is so pathetic that your trying to make this fantasy one more interesting, all your doing this for is to try and provoke a reaction so you get some attention, and you've already gotten enough of mine, so I wont bother replying or acknowledging you anymore.

Honestly I feel sorry for you, and hopefully one day your life turns around so you wont have to act like a pretentious moron on the internet to find fulfilment.

Bye.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Bob-Carcass said:


> :lmao I love how the subject at hand was not addressed at all because you know your wrong and can't defend it, really?? what do you want me to do quote every shit comment you've ever made? dude your 21 years old and your acting like 10 year old, for god's sake anyone who's favourite wrestlers are Zach ryder and the miz but "favourite promotion" is TNA is obviously only out to impress, you've got unpopular opinions and you have somewhat of a queer taste, but that's fine, it's the fact you try sooo hard to be "cool" that's the problem.
> 
> There's no substance to any of your post's, and you have the mentality and IQ of a muffin, Ooooh WM 30 is being called "*WM XXX the PG era is dead*!!"
> I couldn't be arsed getting the actual quotes themselves, you made a thread called most of you make me sick and bashed a load of users, most of whom are generally good posters and clever human beings, your life is so pathetic that your trying to make this fantasy one more interesting, all your doing this for is to try and provoke a reaction so you get some attention, and you've already gotten enough of mine, so I wont bother replying or acknowledging you anymore.
> 
> Honestly I feel sorry for you, and hopefully one day your life turns around so you wont have to act like a pretentious moron on the internet to find fulfilment.
> 
> Bye.


First off, I know just cause Wrestlemania 30 is XXX the PG era isn't ending, in fact I also know the PG rating isn't why Raw was sucking, it's cause the writing teams sucks, but this isn't a place for that(in fact I'm gonna make a thread about it right now so I can talk about that)

So what if I like Miz and Ryder, I was a fan of them before it was the "cool" thing to do, hell I got a video from the 2010 video game where I made Ryder WWE Champion, he wasn't as liked back then. I was a fan of Miz back when everyone hated his damn guts, and TNA has a better roster then WWE for the most part, they just got there storylines needing work.

This is more of a you don't got the same opinions as I do so you suck thing from you, nice try.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Priceless Blaze said:


> First off, I know just cause Wrestlemania 30 is XXX the PG era isn't ending, in fact I also know the PG rating isn't why Raw was sucking, it's cause the writing teams sucks, but this isn't a place for that(in fact I'm gonna make a thread about it right now so I can talk about that)
> 
> So what if I like Miz and Ryder, I was a fan of them before it was the "cool" thing to do, hell I got a video from the 2010 video game where I made Ryder WWE Champion, he wasn't as liked back then. I was a fan of Miz back when everyone hated his damn guts, and TNA has a better roster then WWE for the most part, they just got there storylines needing work.
> 
> This is more of a you don't got the same opinions as I do so you suck thing from you, nice try.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-p...nz-superdome-new-orleans-22.html#post14196529


----------



## BarackYoMama

ShowStopper '97 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-p...nz-superdome-new-orleans-22.html#post14196529


Cause there isn't such thing as a joke :lol clearly I was making fun of the people who do that, nice try.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Priceless Blaze said:


> Cause there isn't such thing as a joke :lol clearly I was making fun of the people who do that, nice try.



:lmao "Nice try."


----------



## Strongside

Who makes a sig of themselves? and a Avatar? And I think I saw you post your desktop and there's a picture of you on it! What the hell!


----------



## BarackYoMama

Strongside said:


> Who makes a sig of themselves? and a Avatar? And I think I saw you post your desktop and there's a picture of you on it! What the hell!


The sig was made by someone else, the avatar and desktop I did that just because of all this stuff going on right now, before that it was a Ziggler background, I changed it JUST before i even took that screenshot


----------



## Headliner

This stops now or users will be banned from the thread. Take it to rants if you really have a problem.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

PHEN0M said:


> What Up Picture Thread.


Look, I'm going to send you a DUKE hat and you're going to take that picture over, 'kay? :ann


----------



## RyanPelley

adrian_zombo, there you go. hope that's okay. i can't get my messages go through, so i had to post here.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

It's beautiful. Will be sending rep first chance I get!


----------



## Pycckue




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Heh, never seen anyone rest their palm on their face like that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

:lol Me either, I was thinking the same thing. Especially when it makes said hand look freakishly large.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If you scroll really quickly, you think it's Tom Hardy.


I am talking _REALLY QUICKLY_.


----------



## Fru

I can see that, actually


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

So I have a real job now which involves office work and suits and 9-5:


----------



## Murph

This was my beard in it's prime:










From the end of April. Clean-shaven shortly afterwards. Cut my hair last week and couldn't stand having short hair/no beard, so re-growing the beard.

And that's today's beard news :harden


----------



## BULLY

:bryan2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Without a doubt.


----------



## Murph

I got to meet the GOAT at an autograph signing a few weeks before this. He approved :bryan


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Murph said:


> I got to meet the GOAT at an autograph signing a few weeks before this. He approved :bryan


:lol Awesome

:yes


----------



## BarackYoMama

#selfiesunday

whateves


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Disappointed you didn't do selfie Saturday AND selfie Sunday. C'mon bro.


----------



## Daiko

Mugshot Monday, Snapshot Saturday and Selfie Sunday needs to happen.


----------



## Death Rider

Well following on from Blaze here is a selfie from Benidorm:










And a couple of other pics from my holiday:


----------



## NoyK

You look so different Peep, damn. Maybe it's your haircut, idk.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Murph said:


> I got to meet the GOAT at an autograph signing a few weeks before this. He approved :bryan


Damn I want to see that pic with you and Bryan. Battle of the beards


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

NoyK said:


> *Nah dude, my best friend is black so that's definitely out of the question.*
> I don't know, just wasn't expecting you to be. Still, definitely not as big of a shock as it was with WAGG.


----------



## Murph

It was a joyous moment. He wasn't even looking up at first, but when he saw it he smiled and gave approval, then Kane leaned back and said "Awww no, not another beard!". Glorious stuff. The security were being dicks and not allowing pictures, although there is one over my shoulder were you can see Bryan/vaguely make out the hang-down of my beard. Would have loved a proper pic.


----------



## Klee




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool pics, Gambit.


----------



## SonoShion

Where are your pics WAG?


----------



## NoyK

Yeah WAGG, when are you going to post a picture of you?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Why?


----------



## SonoShion

Because I want to know how my fav. members look like


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

After Liner posted my pic in the chatbox while I was offline, I thought that was enough. I'll probably post a pic sooner or later.


----------



## Headliner

That was like 2 years ago. Most people forgot. Don't be silly waggie.


----------



## BULLY

Yeah post some blazies, wagg


----------



## NoyK

I've read somewhere that he's supposed to be black with a big afro and a little facial hair











close WAGG :side:?


----------



## Boo Radley

Not of me but the two favourite women in my life - my wife of nearly 11 years and my goddaughter who will be 3 this month


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

ok


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Pycckue said:


>


a lesser Tom Hardy, much smaller. No offense, I did just say you looked like Bane.
edot:


Catalanotto said:


> If you scroll really quickly, you think it's Tom Hardy.
> 
> 
> I am talking _REALLY QUICKLY_.


I knew I saw it.


Gambit said:


>


I see we have the same shade of skin, Gambit. :lol

I just got a tattoo. it's kind of fuzzy though, directly after getting it as well.










Do I have to get a picture of me holding Skyfall next to it to prove it?


----------



## SonoShion

Don't tell me that tat is real?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

SonoShion said:


> Don't tell me that tat is real?


ok, I won't tell you that tat is real.:cool2


----------



## Nostalgia

Skyfall, you remind me of a friend I have who's such a big James Bond fan that he has the the entire Bond collection on DVD and he has a James Bond tattoo too because he's that much of a fan.


----------



## SonoShion

That's amazing, so you're indeed a JB die hard.


----------



## kregnaz

There is only one true James Bond.... lol Lazenby


----------



## NoyK

SonoShion said:


> That's amazing, so you're indeed a *JB* die hard.


:hayden3


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

kregnaz said:


> There is only one true James Bond.... lol Lazenby


PIERCE BROSNAN. :brodgers

edit: dammit I didn't see the white font until I quoted it. I'll leave my comment though in order to reveal my shame to you all.


----------



## Rush

skyfall really just wanted to show off his pec, and abs :brodgers


----------



## charlesxo

Rush said:


> skyfall really just wanted to show off his pec, and abs :brodgers


and vampire like complexion.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

I don't know what this face is.. sorry


----------



## just1988

*Just got my hair cut, so an old pic of the new doo*


----------



## NoyK

First beach photo this year, was like 45º celcius today (that's like 115ish fahrenheit) 










_inb4 mexistache jokes 
_

Edit: I'm the one in the right


----------



## Yeah1993

CHECK IT MOTHERFUCKER!! 3D MOTHERFUCKIN' GLASSES!!! Movie sucked ASS, but everything in life looks so realistic now. It's like I can reach out and touch it all. 

Mouth looks weird b/c I'm biting my lip. Like I do approximately 45% of any given day. You're just unlucky you ain't seeing my tongue.


----------



## Rush

Yeah1993 said:


> CHECK IT MOTHERFUCKER!! 3D MOTHERFUCKIN' GLASSES!!! Movie sucked ASS, but everything in life looks so realistic now. It's like I can reach out and touch it all.
> 
> Mouth looks weird b/c I'm biting my lip. Like I do approximately 45% of any given day. You're just unlucky you ain't seeing my tongue.












:troll


----------



## Ruth




----------



## That Guy

last weekend.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Yeah1993 said:


> CHECK IT MOTHERFUCKER!! 3D MOTHERFUCKIN' GLASSES!!! Movie sucked ASS, but everything in life looks so realistic now. It's like I can reach out and touch it all.
> 
> Mouth looks weird b/c I'm biting my lip. Like I do approximately 45% of any given day. You're just unlucky you ain't seeing my tongue.


There's a hint of El Dandy in this picture for some reason. Was going to say my initial reaction was to liken you to a cooler version of Alan Davies but unlike Rush & Frooot I thought I'd give you a reference YOU'D ACTUALLY ENJOY.


----------



## #dealwithit

Yeah1993 said:


> CHECK IT MOTHERFUCKER!! 3D MOTHERFUCKIN' GLASSES!!! Movie sucked ASS, but everything in life looks so realistic now. It's like I can reach out and touch it all.
> 
> Mouth looks weird b/c I'm biting my lip. Like I do approximately 45% of any given day. You're just unlucky you ain't seeing my tongue.


----------



## Isotopes




----------



## Nattie7




----------



## haribo

Yeah1993 said:


> Mouth looks weird b/c I'm biting my lip.


That doesn't look weird. It looks fucking hot. :brie


----------



## Hamada

Nattie7 said:


>


----------



## Kiz

nattie why are you posting a pic of cat


----------



## Death Rider

Nattie7 said:


>


I think you misread the title. It is post YOUR picture.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Yeah1993 said:


>



Yeah 2053


----------



## Buttermaker

I'm Gene Shallit now, bye!


----------



## Pratchett

Yeah1993 said:


> CHECK IT MOTHERFUCKER!! 3D MOTHERFUCKIN' GLASSES!!! Movie sucked ASS, but everything in life looks so realistic now. It's like I can reach out and touch it all.
> 
> Mouth looks weird b/c I'm biting my lip. Like I do approximately 45% of any given day. You're just unlucky you ain't seeing my tongue.





Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Yeah 2053


----------



## Yeah1993

I'm SO GLAD you're all having SO MUCH FUCKING FUN but I have gotten 'you like this guy [strictly b/c of hair]' TOO MUCH TO ENJOY THIS.



haribo said:


> That doesn't look weird. It looks fucking hot. :brie


Oh, I know....


----------



## GREEK FREAK

This is a old pic I found on my computer, this was from last year the Saturday before Elimination Chamber. I was driving down the street and I saw this truck drive past me, and I was like holy shit its a WWE tour bus. So I turned around and started following it. It actually pulled into a Walmart parking lot bout after 5 minutes of following it. There were other cars to that pulled into the parking lot to. The driver came out and people asked which wrestlers are in there. The driver said, it was just stage equipment and no one was in there. I think he was bullshiting and whoever was in there didnt want to be bothered by picture taking and autographs. But I got a picture anyway with it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL awesome pic.


----------



## Pratchett

Well done, Ratman.


----------



## Obfuscation

WHO ARE YOU TO DOUBT YEAH1993?

SI dropping El Dandy made my day. The immortal hair. I promise I won't go Texan on you with the pic. I like my avatar atm.


----------



## Yeah1993

The temptation must be gut-wrenching, though. :side:


Pretty sure WOOLCOCK said I look like Satanico once. He's called me the # and #2 luchadores so far. If I pushed my hair back I can do ***** Casas, too. So that'd be three. All I need are some masks after that.

Or end this bullshit and get a full la Parka suit. Oh man imagine that shit.


----------



## Pratchett

Yeah1993 said:


> Or end this bullshit and get a full la Parka suit. Oh man imagine that shit.


Get the suit. Do the dance. Make it your sig.

We will all love you forever, I'm sure. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm one right click away from glory...

I was about to suggest La Parka then I continued reading. I second the mask/suit combo. Go full Parka. This world needs it.


----------



## MF83

Same great Community shirt, a coworker snaps a shot of my untrimmed face unknowingly:


----------



## Evolution

No bowties this time guys, but I just got back from a sneaky trip to the snow and the conditions were pretty full on first day on the slopes. Great boarding though (for Australia anyway).










I've got some more photos which I might put up later.


----------



## TAR

Thought I may aswell update.










(Y) Getting grey hairs at 20 :argh:


----------



## Evolution

Grey hair is sick, embrace it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Yeah1993 said:


> Pretty sure WOOLCOCK said I look like Satanico once. He's called me the # and #2 luchadores so far. If I pushed my hair back I can do ***** Casas, too. So that'd be three. All I need are some masks after that.
> 
> Or end this bullshit and get a full la Parka suit. Oh man imagine that shit.


I forgot I'd called you Satanico in the past. If you grow it out a bit more and become a bit deranged and shabby you could be a spiffing take on Sangre Chicana circa 1983.

Given your adoration for Parka (you seen his TXT bloodbath vs Wagner Jr from this year btw?) that would be truly brilliant  .



I have no idea if Evo has seen the film but I got an immediate Dead Man's Shoes vibe from his picture. Watch Dead Man's Shoes btw.


----------



## Obfuscation

Grey hair > no hair.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

MF83 said:


> Same great Community shirt, a coworker snaps a shot of my untrimmed face unknowingly:


expected you to be bigger.


----------



## JasonLives

Out with the swedish version of the National Guard to serach for anything that can help the police in a current murder case.


----------



## MF83

Skyfall said:


> expected you to be bigger.


Haha, I'll take that as a compliment? 5 ft 8/187lbs today. Gotta take the stretch/lean into consideration for them chicken calves. :lol


----------



## SonoShion

MF83 said:


> Haha, I'll take that as a compliment? 5 ft 8/187lbs today. Gotta take the stretch/lean into consideration for them chicken calves. :lol


190 ? You look like 160 170 tbh.


----------



## charlesxo

Grey hair is the shit.


----------



## MF83

SonoShion said:


> 190 ? You look like 160 170 tbh.


Haha hmm, maybe it's the angle? The shorts hide the legs and the back ain't visible. Here's a fresh selfie. Am I big enough yet?

(Damn right, 2008 Mr. Kennedy shirt!)


----------



## SonoShion

Okay, I'll give you 180.


----------



## Isotopes

Mundane bus rides to school. At least I found my presently favorite hat that day.


----------



## Evolution

MF83 said:


> Haha hmm, maybe it's the angle? The shorts hide the legs and the back ain't visible. Here's a fresh selfie. Am I big enough yet?
> 
> (Damn right, 2008 Mr. Kennedy shirt!)


You look like the drummer from Paramore imo


----------



## Obfuscation

:lol (Y)


----------



## MF83

It's fucking uncanny. Hooray, I gotta doppelgänger!


----------



## BarackYoMama

It's my birthday, so be nice


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I imagine you asked for a camera?


----------



## 777

I love my beard.


----------



## charlesxo

That is one impressive beard.


----------



## D17

BEARD ON THAT


----------



## PUNKY

Priceless Blaze said:


> It's my birthday, so be nice


why is your pic so blurry ? not having a go just wondering because ive seen a few of your pics in here and most of them seem out of focus


----------



## Al Borland

i imagine priceless blaze to be the guy jacking off to all the photo's in here


----------



## Ruth

Hard Rock Cafe in Amsterdam a couple weeks back


----------



## NoyK

777 said:


> I love my beard.


:yes


----------



## Magic

froot you have a mullet? :lmao


you should come to canada, you'd fit right in.


----------



## Walls

I don't think he has a mullet, I think his hair is behind his ears. Or at least I hope that's the case.


----------



## Ruth

I have homeless people-levels of not caring about my hair, tbhayley. It's just kind of everywhere and walks its own path.

TIL: Canadia is 2-3 decades behind on fashion tastes.


----------



## Magic

there aren't actually that many people with mullets around here, but it also wouldn't be looked down upon because of HOCKEY.


----------



## BULLY

Looks like a fucking birds nest.

Do you even shampoo?


----------



## Magic

froot do you have your pants tucked in? :lmao


----------



## Ruth

I do, I swear. I use conditioner all the time cus I want to keep it down, but the wind always fucks it up back into place.

I keep thinking my hair is naturally made to be short, since why it never seems to just grow down the way.

EDIT: Nah, just a bad angle @ Magic :side:


----------



## MDizzle

Met Foley this past Friday at his stand-up in South Bend, IN. So glad I finally got to meet my #1 all-time favorite.


----------



## Pratchett

MDizzle said:


> Met Foley this past Friday at his stand-up in South Bend, IN. So glad I finally got to meet my #1 all-time favorite.


He was doing stand-up?


----------



## MDizzle

Yep, he's been doing stand-up comedy for quite some time, actually. It's really great. If he comes to your area, make an effort to go.


----------



## Yeah1993

I only now just realised Foley's eyes look evil in that photo.


----------



## BULLY

MDizzle said:


> Met Foley this past Friday at his *stand-up* in South Bend, IN. So glad I finally got to meet my #1 all-time favorite.


Really? It looks like he's sitting down to me.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Froooot said:


> Hard Rock Cafe in Amsterdam a couple weeks back


----------



## Ruth

Reaction or comparison?


----------



## SonoShion

So you're 6'3, 205 pounds Frooty? Damn, you could crush half of the WWE roster.


----------



## Trublez

^lolwut

Anyway, that was uncalled for Dib :lol


----------



## just1988

*Got back from T in the Park yesterday, absolutely loved it!*


----------



## Dark-Angel

Me at my buddies wedding. Im on the right in the black


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Froooot said:


> Reaction or comparison?


Reaction on face
comparison for hair 
No offense intended ofcourse.


----------



## RyanPelley

Priceless Blaze said:


>


You need your own thread.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Froooot said:


> Hard Rock Cafe in Amsterdam a couple weeks back


_Two white cups and I got that drink
Could be purple, it could be pink
Depending on how you mix that shit
Money that we got, never get that shit

Cause I’m on one
I said fuck it I’m on one_

:drake1


----------



## Headliner

Froooot made the perfect no fucks given face. That's meme material.


----------



## Pratchett

Finally able to get out fishing this morning before the heat really set in. Was kind of surprised by catching that gar.
Glad I had my gloves this time around. Last time handling one was pretty dicey.










If the left side of my face looks swollen, it's because it is. Still feeling the effect of some dental work Weds morning.


----------



## Al Borland

hail the bastardo! ^ :rock


----------



## BULLY

Pratchett said:


> Finally able to get out fishing this morning before the heat really set in. Was kind of surprised by catching that gar.
> Glad I had my gloves this time around. Last time handling one was pretty dicey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the left side of my face looks swollen, it's because it is. Still feeling the effect of some dental work Weds morning.


It looks like you've had a bit of practise handling a long, slimey,... actually nevermind :side:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don't know if it's just the lighting or what but that picture looks photoshopped, lol.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Frooot, you must have child molesters chasing you down all the time.


----------



## Buttermaker

BULLY said:


> It looks like you've had a bit of practise handling a long, slimey,... actually nevermind :side:


Good call


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Headliner said:


> *Froooot made the perfect no fucks given face*. That's meme material.


More like some one asked "who farted" face :lmao


----------



## deadman18




----------



## Ruth

Skyfall said:


> Frooot, you must have child molesters chasing you down all the time.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

Me in my graduation gear from last month.


----------



## STEVALD

*From my Facebook.*


----------



## Buttermaker

I don't see it


----------



## charlesxo

STEVIE SWAG said:


> *From my Facebook.*


----------



## BULLY

So thats what elvis would look like if he was born in bombay.


----------



## harry huge ego

I have a lot of respect for everyone who posted pics of themselves in this thread. That takes a huge amount of balls and courage.


----------



## SonoShion

Hehe, so lonely x3


----------



## charlesxo

Pratchett said:


> Finally able to get out fishing this morning before the heat really set in. Was kind of surprised by catching that gar.
> Glad I had my gloves this time around. Last time handling one was pretty dicey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the left side of my face looks swollen, it's because it is. Still feeling the effect of some dental work Weds morning.


Fixed it.


----------



## Fru

SonoShion said:


> Hehe, so lonely x3


lol u cute girl, pm me xxx


----------



## Edgehead 26

Priceless Blaze said:


> It's my birthday, so be nice


"Prepare your anus"


----------



## Rah

I sincerely hope that isn't the dog in question.


----------



## Nightingale

I suggest that you never own a pet again. Especially dogs.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

It's best to stop talking about it.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Wings said:


>


Oh my God! You're a dog!


----------



## charlesxo

That poor dog.


----------



## Callisto

What the hell has this thread become?


----------



## SonoShion

TehJerichoFan said:


> What the hell has this thread become?


Save it. Post a picture of yours, baby.


----------



## Callisto

i got a perm nd let down my hair so peepz can realize IM HERE nd IM QUEER <33333


----------



## Make_The_Grade

TehJerichoFan said:


> i got a perm nd let down my hair so peepz can realize IM HERE nd IM QUEER <33333


Ah, a face to go along with the poster that almost ruined my User CP.


----------



## Pratchett

TehJerichoFan said:


> i got a perm nd let down my hair so peepz can realize IM HERE nd IM QUEER <33333


How do we know that's really you? :hmm:
Especially since you are responding to Sono, who has a reputation in this thread for posting pictures of questionable origin... 8*D


----------



## SonoShion

People don't recognize ASAP Rocky?


----------



## Buttermaker

At work back in March


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not gonna lie, that's a disturbing pic of ASAP. The rumors make sense now. :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Wings is a creepy motherfucker and it has nothing to do with his appearance.


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Fru

(On topic, that's me in the chair teehee, hi boyz xx)


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Fru is that blonde hair natural or dyed? You gotta post some more pics, girl. :lebron8


----------



## why

:rock4


----------



## SonoShion

You look like Isotopes brah.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Here is an old photo of myself. It was taken back in 2009.


----------



## Fru

If only there were as many pixels in that picture as you have posts in the N3TatAP thread, it might be viewable...

...

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I'm just jerkin' yer chain. Congrats for posting a pic.


----------



## Continuum

<-avatar )


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao I thought MTG was a white little farmboy.


----------



## Buttermaker

Nah that's me.


----------



## why

SonoShion said:


> You look like Isotopes brah.


:StephenA2


----------



## SonoShion

What's that. He's a user here.


----------



## Pratchett

Make_The_Grade said:


> Here is an old photo of myself. It was taken back in 2009.


A little blurry. Slightly reminded me of Troy from Community. Must be the hair. (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Fru said:


> If only there were as many pixels in that picture as you have posts in the N3TatAP thread, it might be viewable...
> 
> ...
> 
> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I'm just jerkin' yer chain. Congrats for posting a pic.


Thanks 



SonoShion said:


> :lmao I thought MTG was a white little farmboy.


I thought you were an Asian College student. :littlefinger



Pratchett said:


> A little blurry. Slightly reminded me of Troy from Community. Must be the hair. (Y)


Don't know who that is but thanks. :


----------



## charlesxo

6 VI SIX











Make_The_Grade said:


> Here is an old photo of myself. It was taken back in 2009.


Beautiful quality RG3. :clap


----------



## Fru

QUIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Damn son, that's some straight hair. I'm mad jelly.

P.S., I think you and Summer Glau could be faceswapped and no-one would be able to tell the difference.










Have you come to terms with the fact that you obviously straight up look like a woman yet?


----------



## charlesxo

Straight hair is incredibly overrated trust me.


----------



## Pratchett

BLEACH said:


> 6 VI SIX


Fixed it for you. :drake1


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## MF83




----------



## 189558

I hate going to the dentist, but damn those chairs are comfortable.


----------



## Magic

:udfk


----------



## deadman18

Alot of people say I look too old for my age lol


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## SeanWrestling

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not gonna lie, that's a disturbing pic of ASAP. The rumors make sense now. :lol


Yes, he looks very suspect in that pic.


----------



## brandiexoxo

backseat status xD 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skins

Priceless Blaze said:


>


dude not trying to be mean or anything but you should start buying real stuff. Ive seen you with like over 12 different wwe shirts, thats alot.

You walk down the start with that shirt ? This is from a huge ziggler guy


----------



## SUNDAY

Sorry Just got done watching family guy. It seemed appropriate.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

redskins25 said:


> dude not trying to be mean or anything but you should start buying real stuff. Ive seen you with like over 12 different wwe shirts, thats alot.
> 
> You walk down the start with that shirt ? This is from a huge ziggler guy


You wish you could pull that off.


----------



## Pratchett

redskins25 said:


> dude not trying to be mean or anything but you should start buying real stuff. Ive seen you with like over 12 different wwe shirts, thats alot.
> 
> You walk down the start with that shirt ? This is from a huge ziggler guy


Nothing wrong with walking down the start in a WWE shirt. I would do it all the time, if I knew where to _start_. 8*D
Besides, it makes sense to post a pic on a wrestling forum wearing a wrestling shirt. Can't fault a guy for that.



brandiexoxo said:


>


And just where is _*your *_WWE shirt, young lady? I am disappoint.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Pratchett said:


> And just where is _*your *_WWE shirt, young lady? I am disappoint.


I think Priceless Blaze is wearing it.


----------



## Fru

TehJerichoFan said:


> 3. Still resembles a young Paul McCartney no matter how much he denies it. :hayden2


I want to kill this heinous rumour before it has a chance to proliferate any further. Please consult the following piece of evidence, and join me in my conclusion that TehJerichoFan is nothing but a malicious LIAR.










Even tried to recreate his wee pose and all, to make it a fair fight, (I assure you, I am no natural duckfacer) but soz TJF, it's just plain untrue.


----------



## Pratchett

Fru said:


> I want to kill this heinous rumour before it has a chance to proliferate any further. Please consult the following piece of evidence, and join me in my conclusion that TehJerichoFan is nothing but a malicious LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tried to recreate his wee pose and all, to make it a fair fight, (I assure you, I am no natural duckfacer) but soz TJF, it's just plain untrue.


I dunno, man. TJF may be onto something... If you shaved your _mangy _face and took the exact same pose as Paul has in his picture, I think maybe you could pass for McCartney. Your facial structure, especially around the cheeks, nose and eye sockets, are very similar.

TJF 1

Fru 0


----------



## Fru

Dead to me


----------



## ladyshrew

I love your beard 777.


----------



## TAR

Hey. How are ya



Hows it goin'?


----------



## BarackYoMama

redskins25 said:


> dude not trying to be mean or anything but you should start buying real stuff. Ive seen you with like over 12 different wwe shirts, thats alot.
> 
> You walk down the start with that shirt ? This is from a huge ziggler guy


I got a lot of other shirts, but I'm a huge fan of wrestling so anytime I go to an event I buy one, a lot of my shirts are not even just plain shirts tho, I got like a Dr.Pepper shirt, Mountain Dew Shirt, Batman Shirt, screw stuff that's plain and simple.


----------



## Fru

I don't like brands on my shirts/jumpers etc. I have a few nerdy shirts, like a Wolverine one and an Assassin's Creed one, but my day-to-day wear can be summed up as "blue shirt", "red jumper", "purple hoodie" etc.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Fru said:


> I don't like brands on my shirts/jumpers etc. I have a few nerdy shirts, like a Wolverine one and an Assassin's Creed one, but my day-to-day wear can be summed up as "blue shirt", "red jumper", "purple hoodie" etc.


That just seems like very boring to me, I like having a shirt that people are going to be like oh hey that's a cool shirt, now if someone wants to have plain ass shirts then go right ahead and do it, but me I like being able to have something to the shirt I'm wearing, make people stop and look at it and read it so they can be like oh hey that's pretty funny(if its one of my whitty shirts with some funny quote) or hey I'm a fan of that also(if it's a shirt for a drink,show,movie,hero,wrestler)


----------



## brandiexoxo

Pratchett said:


> Nothing wrong with walking down the start in a WWE shirt. I would do it all the time, if I knew where to _start_. 8*D
> Besides, it makes sense to post a pic on a wrestling forum wearing a wrestling shirt. Can't fault a guy for that.
> 
> 
> 
> And just where is _*your *_WWE shirt, young lady? I am disappoint.


Will be sure to rep WWE in my future selfies  lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto

Fru said:


> I want to kill this heinous rumour before it has a chance to proliferate any further. Please consult the following piece of evidence, and join me in my conclusion that TehJerichoFan is nothing but a malicious LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tried to recreate his wee pose and all, to make it a fair fight, (I assure you, I am no natural duckfacer) but soz TJF, it's just plain untrue.


Fru my darling, you can put lipstick on a pig and it's still a pig.

That was a terrible usage of an idiom, but I believe you understood my point.


----------



## Fru

Did homeboy just call me a pig?


----------



## Callisto

That's up for interpretation.




Spoiler



jk luv u <33


----------



## Obfuscation

Fru you're a dead ringer for Johnny Gargano in that pic. 100%


----------



## STEVALD

adrian_zombo said:


> I think Priceless Blaze is wearing it.


*Stealing the show
:ziggler3
And your t-shirts*​


----------



## Lilou

Am totally wearing a summer dress in this, you just can't see most of it.


----------



## Headliner

Well damn.


----------



## Rah

HayleySabin said:


> Fru you're a dead ringer for Johnny Gargano in that pic. 100%


If Gargano and Edward Norton had a child we now know its face.


----------



## scrilla

Lilou said:


> Am totally wearing a summer dress in this, you just can't see most of it.


more like any of it


----------



## Lilou

scrilla said:


> more like any of it


That's the trouble with front camera selfies and low cut dresses.


----------



## Fru

I know it well, girlfriend, been there too many times to count


----------



## SonoShion

Preferably post your pic that's in your avi if those are yours Lilou babe.


----------



## Ruth

Lilou said:


> Am totally wearing a summer dress in this, you just can't see most of it.


Your attire sort of reminds me when Jack draws Rose wearing nothing but the heart of the ocean.

So this is basically Titanic: Selfie Edition.

EDIT: Also, I'm gonna use this pic to reap karma on /r/faces. Can someone suggest a good title?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Lilou said:


> Am totally wearing a summer dress in this, you just can't see most of it.
> 
> http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/4391/aqjv.jpg


:gosling I'm looking at those big eyes. I Promise.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Nice necklace

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deadman18

Lilou said:


> Am totally wearing a summer dress in this, you just can't see most of it.


:jt7 You're pretty cute


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Summer dress my ass :side:


----------



## BringThePain513

Okay, here's the REAL me


----------



## BringThePain513

There, now you know what the real me looks like


----------



## Rah

Nice back drop, when did you take that picture?


----------



## BringThePain513

Rah said:


> Nice back drop, when did you take that picture?


Last November


----------



## NoyK

Haven't posted anything in a couple of months:


----------



## Walls

Lilou said:


> Am totally wearing a summer dress in this, you just can't see most of it.



Sup bebeh.


Just joking. You'll actually find that I'm a nice guy.


----------



## SUNDAY

BringThePain513 said:


> Last November


Sure you did... unk2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

SUNDAY won the investigating.


----------



## Headliner

BringThePain is the same jobber that tried to say the chick in the Lesnar/Sable gym pic was him. Then when he was exposed he "asked for his release from the forum."

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/19228361-post2190.html


----------



## Walls

Asking for your release from the forum when you fuck up beyond repair may be the best way of handling it I've ever encountered so far :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Headliner said:


> BringThePain is the same jobber that tried to say the chick in the Lesnar/Sable gym pic was him. Then when he was exposed he "asked for his release from the forum."
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/19228361-post2190.html


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

Headliner said:


> BringThePain is the same jobber that tried to say the chick in the Lesnar/Sable gym pic was him. Then when he was exposed he "asked for his release from the forum."
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/19228361-post2190.html


lmao i actually remember that,then he said he didnt like anyone on this forum and he was never coming back :lol


----------



## SonoShion

^ Where's your pic sweetheart?


----------



## PUNKY

SonoShion said:


> ^ Where's your pic sweetheart?


haha way too shy to post a pic,i was thinking about it the other day though... just need to find a decent pic of me and summon up the courage to post it lol


----------



## BringThePain513

Me a jobber?! I would win the WWE title the night I debut


----------



## Rah

adrian_zombo said:


> SUNDAY won the investigating.


Please. I baited him into the question. :side:


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lmao!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fru

SonoShion said:


> ^ Where's your pic sweetheart?


Where's your pic sweetheart?


----------



## SUNDAY

adrian_zombo said:


> SUNDAY won the investigating.


Investigating? No investigating was done. Its as simple as drag dropping the picture into google... took about 10seconds and that not even an exaggeration.


----------



## Fru

BringthePain513 has turned this thread into a FARCE with his antics. You're bringing shame to our entire forum, you jerk. Here is a new photo of me, in the interests of getting this thread back to its original place of honour and trust.


----------



## brandiexoxo

^lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yeah1993

BringThePain513 said:


> Me a jobber?! I would win the WWE title the night I debut


EXPOSED AS FAKE AGAIN (duh). Go away.



NoyK said:


> Haven't posted anything in a couple of months:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/20735873-post2504.html This was less than a month ago. EXPOSED AS SOMEBODY WHO DOES NOT REMEMBER TIME SPANS VERY WELL.



SUNDAY said:


> Investigating? No investigating was done. Its as simple as drag dropping the picture into google... took about 10seconds and that not even an exaggeration.


It was investigation, no matter how short it took. EXPOSED AS SOMEBODY WHO DOESN'T YET UNDERSTAND WF INVESTIGATIONS WHILE UNDERGOING ONE HIMSELF (OR HERSELF, IDK).




Yeah1993 said:


> BringThePain513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me a jobber?! I would win the WWE title the night I debut
> 
> 
> 
> EXPOSED AS FAKE AGAIN (duh). Go away.
> 
> 
> 
> NoyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted anything in a couple of months:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/20735873-post2504.html This was less than a month ago. EXPOSED AS SOMEBODY WHO DOES NOT REMEMBER TIME SPANS VERY WELL.
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating? No investigating was done. Its as simple as drag dropping the picture into google... took about 10seconds and that not even an exaggeration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was investigation, no matter how short it took. EXPOSED AS SOMEBODY WHO DOESN'T YET UNDERSTAND WF INVESTIGATIONS WHILE UNDERGOING ONE HIMSELF (OR HERSELF, IDK).
Click to expand...

What the hell are you doing, shithead? EXPOSED AS A BORED PERSON.


----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## BringThePain513

Fru said:


> BringthePain513 has turned this thread into a FARCE with his antics. You're bringing shame to our entire forum, you jerk. Here is a new photo of me, in the interests of getting this thread back to its original place of honour and trust.


Can you just go lay down on a Pakistanian grenade or something?

Or better yet, post those pictures of your dick you promised and send them to Headliner? I have my place on this forum much like you do, And you people think you can try and knock me down with all your shit, but at the end of the day, I'm still on my feet. Oh and who are you to talk about farces? The only farce I see around here is you're signature. A gun of all things? Seriously. Was that the guy who shot all those kids in that elementary school last December, or was that you? It makes me sick that you support the use of guns against other people (your signature solidifies it) Oh wait, maybe you were responsible for the bombings in Boston a few months back and these people from God knows where took the blame instead of you. Hell, I'll admit. I've done some bad things in my life, but nothing at your level, you sick human being. You're the one that brings shame to the forum by having a signature of a dude with a gun that shows your support of shooting other people. I'll agree that I use "antics", but your antics are far worse than mine. Unlike you, I've made a living. You're the one that rides off you're parents coattails and mooches money from them because you don't get paid for your job, which probably is working at a restaurant as the guy who works off of tips for more hours just to suck your own dick. Don't even begin to look down on me or anyone else in my position. Don't even begin to think you are better than me. Because you and your withheld pennies and dimes are pretty much irrelevant in the long run, but could make someone else's day that much better. It might be hard for you, but try to realize that you are no sun. The world as we know it does not revolve around you. You are an ant, a tiny ant on this gigantic anthill we call Earth. And Earth is teeming with, you guessed it, more ants. Some much more important than yourself, some less. Hell, I might be one of the lesser ones. But that should stop you from caring more for yourself than others "No tip for me, no tip for you" It's not rocket science. Think before you try to tip your finger at me and blast on me

Asshole.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

BringThePain513 said:


> Can you just go lay down on a Pakistanian grenade or something?
> 
> Or better yet, post those pictures of your dick you promised and send them to Headliner? I have my place on this forum much like you do, And you people think you can try and knock me down with all your shit, but at the end of the day, I'm still on my feet. Oh and who are you to talk about farces? The only farce I see around here is you're signature. A gun of all things? Seriously. Was that the guy who shot all those kids in that elementary school last December, or was that you? It makes me sick that you support the use of guns against other people (your signature solidifies it) Oh wait, maybe you were responsible for the bombings in Boston a few months back and these people from God knows where took the blame instead of you. Hell, I'll admit. I've done some bad things in my life, but nothing at your level, you sick human being. You're the one that brings shame to the forum by having a signature of a dude with a gun that shows your support of shooting other people. I'll agree that I use "antics", but your antics are far worse than mine. Unlike you, I've made a living. You're the one that rides off you're parents coattails and mooches money from them because you don't get paid for your job, which probably is working at a restaurant as the guy who works off of tips for more hours just to suck your own dick. Don't even begin to look down on me or anyone else in my position. Don't even begin to think you are better than me. Because you and your withheld pennies and dimes are pretty much irrelevant in the long run, but could make someone else's day that much better. It might be hard for you, but try to realize that you are no sun. The world as we know it does not revolve around you. You are an ant, a tiny ant on this gigantic anthill we call Earth. And Earth is teeming with, you guessed it, more ants. Some much more important than yourself, some less. Hell, I might be one of the lesser ones. But that should stop you from caring more for yourself than others "No tip for me, no tip for you" It's not rocket science. Think before you try to tip your finger at me and blast on me
> 
> Asshole.


BTP513 is severely gotten to here, wow. Lotsa presumptions about Fru. As well as wishing death on another forum member. Banhammer incoming.


----------



## brandiexoxo

So yeah.....pic thread right?










Herro..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Wrestling Forum*
presents

*BOOB WARS*








____


----------



## Fru

The lunatic needs to be banned just for calling my sig "A dude with a gun" and not recognising him as one of the greatest TV characters of all time (before Season 5, *sob*) 

I'd be a lot madder if it wasn't a transparent attempt at getting banned after his two pictures backfired so spectacularly. 

"Pakistanian" :lol

EDIT: OOOH, can I enter the Boob Wars? Or are you SEXIST PIGS at WF going to make this a females-only event? You make me sick to my stomach. Whatever happened to EQUALITY, I thought this was 2013...rabble rabble rabble...


----------



## Callisto

BringThePain513 said:


> Can you just go lay down on a Pakistanian grenade or something?
> 
> Or better yet, post those pictures of your dick you promised and send them to Headliner? I have my place on this forum much like you do, And you people think you can try and knock me down with all your shit, but at the end of the day, I'm still on my feet. Oh and who are you to talk about farces? The only farce I see around here is you're signature. A gun of all things? Seriously. Was that the guy who shot all those kids in that elementary school last December, or was that you? It makes me sick that you support the use of guns against other people (your signature solidifies it) Oh wait, maybe you were responsible for the bombings in Boston a few months back and these people from God knows where took the blame instead of you. Hell, I'll admit. I've done some bad things in my life, but nothing at your level, you sick human being. You're the one that brings shame to the forum by having a signature of a dude with a gun that shows your support of shooting other people. I'll agree that I use "antics", but your antics are far worse than mine. Unlike you, I've made a living. You're the one that rides off you're parents coattails and mooches money from them because you don't get paid for your job, which probably is working at a restaurant as the guy who works off of tips for more hours just to suck your own dick. Don't even begin to look down on me or anyone else in my position. Don't even begin to think you are better than me. Because you and your withheld pennies and dimes are pretty much irrelevant in the long run, but could make someone else's day that much better. It might be hard for you, but try to realize that you are no sun. The world as we know it does not revolve around you. You are an ant, a tiny ant on this gigantic anthill we call Earth. And Earth is teeming with, you guessed it, more ants. Some much more important than yourself, some less. Hell, I might be one of the lesser ones. But that should stop you from caring more for yourself than others "No tip for me, no tip for you" It's not rocket science. Think before you try to tip your finger at me and blast on me
> 
> Asshole.


----------



## brandiexoxo

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *Wrestling Forum*
> presents
> 
> *BOOB WARS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____


Mine don't stand a chance. Dem some big titties!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *Wrestling Forum*
> presents
> 
> *BOOB WARS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____












I'll take that trophy now.


----------



## deadman18

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *Wrestling Forum*
> presents
> 
> *BOOB WARS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____


----------



## PUNKY

Daiko said:


> I'll take that trophy now.


:lol:lol:lol gotta say thats the worst looking bra ive ever seen !!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Daiko said:


> I'll take that trophy now.


----------



## brandiexoxo

england66 said:


> :lol:lol:lol gotta say thats the worst looking bra ive ever seen !!!


Why the hell are the cups different patterns?  lawls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Daiko won the war.


----------



## 777

Lovin' the 'Boob Wars' concept. Someone should start a tourney.


----------



## Daiko

england66 said:


> :lol:lol:lol gotta say thats the worst looking bra ive ever seen !!!





brandiexoxo said:


> Why the hell are the cups different patterns?  lawls
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i h8 u all. u all h8rz!


----------



## BringThePain513

Boob Wars? That's even more childish than DX! That's an infraction waiting to happen for all involved


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Nightingale

Rest wetmop, there is plenty of boobage on this forum so why would they get in trouble when sections like WoW exist.


----------



## BringThePain513

It's called Report Post. I'm gonna report every one I see


----------



## SUNDAY

BringThePain513 said:


> Boob Wars? That's even more *childish* than DX! That's an infraction waiting to happen for all involved


Only if you're Cody or Waggs :troll


----------



## Fru

Good advice BTP513, I'm reporting your post from a little while ago.

For all the shit spelling and pre-school grammar :littlefinger


----------



## BringThePain513

unk2 Who said you were grammar police?


----------



## Fru

unk2 Who said you were anyone in any of the pictures you post?


----------



## iJeax

i like to workout. 










i like to play the greatest sport in the world. #5 is me. 










then you got my mug.


----------



## Pratchett

brandiexoxo said:


> So yeah.....pic thread right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herro..


Still no WWE t-shirt. Negged.

Not really...


----------



## brandiexoxo

Pratchett said:


> Still no WWE t-shirt. Negged.
> 
> Not really...


Does the Trish Stratus poster behind me in my profile pic count?? :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

Are you old enough that Cody wouldn't bang you? i.e. legal?


----------



## Pratchett

brandiexoxo said:


> Does the Trish Stratus poster behind me in my profile pic count?? :3


There's a poster behind you? I hadn't noticed... :side: Can't really make it out, tbh...


----------



## brandiexoxo

I'm 21, and yeah its back there just, gotta focus in a bit on it lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

Cody's not interested then.

Grass on the field = no balls.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh hey


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

brandiexoxo said:


> So yeah.....pic thread right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herro..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Stalked.


----------



## BULLY

Not enough cleavage.


----------



## McQueen

don't worry Brandie, those two like younger women.

like younger than actually being women. Girls, Girls, Girls is Cody's ringtone, except its the Kidzbop version.


----------



## Obfuscation

I didn't know there was a Kidz Bop version. Got some explaining to do, Queeny.


----------



## McQueen

You and WAGG recorded it in his basement. Unfortunately the acoustics of the basement still captured the sounds of the children crying.


----------



## brandiexoxo

McQueen said:


> don't worry Brandie, those two like younger women.
> 
> like younger than actually being women. Girls, Girls, Girls is Cody's ringtone, except its the Kidzbop version.


Aww shucks! There go my chances. Maybe pigtails will sufice next time? lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

wear a powerpuff girls T-Shirt too for WAGG. Gets him hot I hear.


----------



## Skins

:lmao Cody


----------



## Obfuscation

Eric quit roping me into WAGG's rad tag world of prepubescent misanthropia.


----------



## Pratchett

McQueen said:


> wear a powerpuff girls T-Shirt too for WAGG. Gets him hot I hear.





brandiexoxo said:


> Aww shucks! There go my chances. Maybe pigtails will sufice next time? lol


This and this, plus make sure to include some part of that Trish poster.

We're all counting on you, brandie. Only you can save this thread. :angel


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

brandiexoxo said:


> Aww shucks! There go my chances. Maybe pigtails will sufice next time? lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm fairly gullible, so are you F-ing with me?


----------



## McQueen

HayleySabin said:


> Eric quit roping me into WAGG's rad tag world of prepubescent misanthropia.


You'd be honored, your red tag world is worse, you are like the second coming of Ariel Castro.

WAGG :lmao


----------



## brandiexoxo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm fairly gullible, so are you F-ing with me?


What am I fucking with you about? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm fairly gullible, so are you F-ing with me?


:lmao



McQueen said:


> You'd be honored, red tag world is worse, you are like the second coming of Ariel Castro.


I don't force anyone to do anything they don't want to...

:troll



brandiexoxo said:


> What am I fucking with you about? Lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You made his "head" explode.


----------



## brandiexoxo

HayleySabin said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I don't force anyone to do anything they don't want to...
> 
> :troll
> 
> 
> 
> You made his "head" explode.


Oh.......

And sorry to burst everyones bubble but I don't own a ppg shirt. The most childish shirt I own is a Hello Kitty shirt. Imma grown ass woman!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

I'm legit losing it after that WAGG post. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pratchett

brandiexoxo said:


> The most childish shirt I own is a Hello Kitty shirt.


Pics or didn't own it.

_With pigtails..._

:agree:


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't worry about it. The fact you drove WAGG wild with your post is great enough. This is a good day.


----------



## BULLY

Pratchett said:


> This and this, plus make sure to include some part of that Trish poster.
> 
> We're all counting on you, brandie. Only you can save this thread. :angel





Pratchett said:


> Pics or didn't own it.
> 
> _With pigtails..._
> 
> :agree:


Dirty old man.

At least you picked the right usertitle for yourself. (Y)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm fairly gullible, so are you F-ing with me?












-----

So is Boob Wars happening or...? I want to start taking bets[/*vBookie*]


----------



## Pratchett

BULLY said:


> Dirty old man.
> 
> At least you picked the right usertitle for yourself. (Y)


:connery2


----------



## brandiexoxo

Pratchett said:


> Pics or didn't own it.
> 
> _With pigtails..._
> 
> :agree:


No pigtails.............I'm tired and this is the best I've got to offer :3










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Heart was in the throat for a sec. Keep it up.


----------



## Rush

don't worry, i'll grow my hair out and put pigtails in it for you wagg.


----------



## Obfuscation

He does like Asians so the small eyes will please him.


----------



## Rush

Nah, wagg only likes asians because their small hands easily replicate those of a child.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Night everyone!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

Touche on softening that blow. :barkley


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rush said:


> don't worry, i'll grow my hair out and put pigtails in it for you wagg.


Make sure there is shades on. See ya Brandi because I am not a jerk like Hail, and Rush. :side:


----------



## SUNDAY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> So is Boob Wars happening or...? I want to start taking bets[/*vBookie*]


CHIMPviaDQ


----------



## Obfuscation

WAGG making moves.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

SUNDAY said:


> CHIMPviaDQ


That chimp knows what's up.


----------



## Headliner

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm fairly gullible, so are you F-ing with me?


FUCKING WAGG!


McQueen said:


> I'm legit losing it after that WAGG post.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Same here. I'm guessing Wagg had to change his underwear.


----------



## Yeah1993

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm fairly gullible, so are you F-ing with me?


If there is a better post in any member picture thread on any site on the internet than this, then I want to see right now.


----------



## Clique

First images I've posted of myself after being a member on this forum for years.



Spoiler: Me














Just took this on my phone. Looks like I need to sleep haha.




















I need to shave



close ups dammit!


----------



## SonoShion

Bobby Valentino.


----------



## Kenny

Me, my dad and mate in Melbourne









Me and my dad <3


----------



## NoyK

Clique said:


> First images I've posted of myself after being a member on this forum for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took this on my phone. Looks like I need to sleep haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to shave
> 
> 
> 
> close ups dammit!



Batman shirt :mark:


----------



## TAR




----------



## Headliner

Clique! Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Walls

Have to say, with Clique, Amber and you Headliner having positions of power I now understand why I don't have a mod spot. Racial profiling. I expected more from you.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Batman?

WELCOME TO MY BEDROOM, MY LOVE


----------



## TAR

Usually it's the white guys in power :side:


----------



## BULLY

TheAussieRocket said:


> Usually it's the white guys in power :side:


bama3


----------



## TAR

Like Bob Dylan said: Times, they are a-changing.


----------



## Walls

BULLY said:


> bama3


Funny thing is, they elected the safest, whitest black guy they could the first time around :lmao


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> don't worry, i'll grow my hair out and put pigtails in it for you wagg.


surely there's a limit on how many times i can ejaculate


----------



## Clique

S&M Walls said:


> Have to say, with Clique, Amber and you Headliner having positions of power I now understand why I don't have a mod spot. Racial profiling. I expected more from you.





BULLY said:


> bama3


We run this mutha












Catalanotto said:


> Batman?
> 
> WELCOME TO MY BEDROOM, MY LOVE


 :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cleavage must be black...I have my reasons

lol but seriously, cool pics, Clique (Y)


----------



## Clique

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cleavage must be black...I have my reasons
> 
> lol but seriously, cool pics, Clique (Y)


Thanks Swag

Here's one of my favorites from Mania weekend in Miami last year:










I have others with some superstars but I don't want to overdo it haha.


----------



## Headliner

Layla? I'M SO JEALOUS DEMODDED NOW.


----------



## A$AP

Clique said:


> Thanks Swag
> 
> Here's one of my favorites from Mania weekend in Miami last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have others with some superstars but I don't want to overdo it haha.


I hate you.


----------



## SonoShion

How did her left boobie feel man?


----------



## Clique

SonoShion said:


> How did her left boobie feel man?


Awesome. Especially when she hugged me after the picture. :


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Clique already in will94's league with just a couple of posts. :side:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

S&M Walls said:


> Have to say, with Clique, Amber and you Headliner having positions of power I now understand why I don't have a mod spot. Racial profiling. I expected more from you.


:lmao Best post.


----------



## Walls

I'm just shocked. And a little disappointed, really. Headliner and I used to throw random jabs at each other for no reason for a long time. Then we bonded over cologne and it's been smooth sailing ever since. And he's always avoided my questions and requests about becoming a mod. And now I know why.


----------



## CamillePunk

I don't see color.  

...I should probably get that checked out.

:ass Layla.


----------



## obby

Clique said:


> Awesome. Especially when she hugged me after the picture. :


Fuck you


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Layla is fine. She should be on Raw more often.

Also, is there anyone on WF's staff who is a white, American male?


----------



## Ruth

TLK


----------



## NoyK

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Layla is fine. She should be on Raw more often.
> 
> Also, is there anyone on WF's staff who is a white, American male?


Evo? Can't really remember if he's from Murica'


----------



## Evolution

I'm Australian, but I'm close enough to an American :lol

That's froth-worthy Clique I'm about 11 jealous's :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cleavage must be black...I have my reasons


what about me, WAGG?


----------



## Headliner

Froooot said:


> TLK


He doesn't count. Brye, MrMister. I'm sure LawOutlaw is American too. 

It's time for Wagg to post a picture. If Clique did, you can.


----------



## Evolution

Not quite the same as Layla but here's a snap from last night out with my friends.










Note no bow tie and no quiff in the hair. Sorry to disappoint anyone.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Evolution said:


> Not quite the same as Layla but here's a snap from last night out with my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note no bow tie and no quiff in the hair. Sorry to disappoint anyone.


haha damn dude you look high as hell:lmao


----------



## NoyK

WillMark4NewJack said:


> haha damn dude you look high as hell:lmao





Evolution said:


> I'm Australian


:bully3


----------



## NewJack's Shank

:side:


----------



## Buttermaker

I thought Evo was going to be this tough intimidating dude. But unfortunately he doesn't look the part


----------



## Evolution

Takers Revenge said:


> I thought Evo was going to be this tough intimidating dude. But unfortunately he doesn't look the part


:lmao


----------



## CamillePunk

You should see him with his bowtie and hair done up.


----------



## Klee

Evolution said:


> Not quite the same as Layla but here's a snap from last night out with my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note no bow tie and no quiff in the hair. Sorry to disappoint anyone.


Exactly how I imagined Evo looking. Even the smirk is fitting.


----------



## TAR

Evo got swag man.

Just confirmin:

He's on the right, ye?


----------



## Klee

Clique said:


> Thanks Swag
> 
> Here's one of my favorites from Mania weekend in Miami last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her titty is out and resting on you. Was it heavy?
> 
> I have others with some superstars but I don't want to overdo it haha.





TheAussieRocket said:


> Evo got swag man.
> 
> Just confirmin:
> 
> He's on the right, ye?


Surely?


----------



## Buttermaker

Worse


----------



## Roux

Thought it was about time I got around to posting a pic.

This is my favourite dress by the way:


----------



## Daiko

I was kinda expecting Evo to be 6'4 and wearing a shirt with 'I eat bitches for breakfast' on it.. Little disappointed.

Roux, run. Messi's gonna be gunning for you with his Agent contacts soon enough.


----------



## Roux

Daiko said:


> Roux, run. Messi's gonna be gunning for you with his Agent contacts soon enough.


Got the running shoes on and ready to sprint while screaming blue murder if needs be .


----------



## TAR

It's fine.

He gawn.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

I hate taking pictures personally but have one that I cropped out from my license since I needed it for online ID purposes which makes me look like less of a geek then I really am, and also a picture that my fiance took of us, looking stupid as hell but whatever. (Y)


----------



## Harbinger

Farnham the Drunk said:


>


5 to 10. Minimum.


----------



## Headliner

Nice to see we have convicted felons on WF.


----------



## Walls

I always assumed.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Hi​


----------



## MoneyStax

Me and the boys. I'm the guy with the glasses in the middle. My brothers are the guys in the purple and white, the guy in the gray is my cousin and the white guy is...well he's the white guy.


----------



## Headliner

:lmao :lmao at this picture.

The two thug poses in the back literally made me laugh out loud. And homeboy in the white shirt look like he just there for the ride. And the white boy just seems happy to hanging around a whole bunch of black people. 

All of you have on that fresh polo though so (Y).


----------



## AWESOM-O

MoneyStax said:


> Me and the boys. I'm the guy with the glasses in the middle. My brothers are the guys in the purple and white, the guy in the gray is my cousin and the white guy is...well he's the white guy.


I'm blacker than all of you and i have red hair.


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao Brother in the grey kills it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I like being gang raped by black men. I'm a petite white girl with an ass. PM if interested.


----------



## Daiko

Catalanotto said:


> I like being gang raped by black men. I'm a petite white girl with an ass. PM if interested.


I'm waiting for the announcement that Messi has rejoined (again) and has PM'd you.


----------



## MoneyStax

Headliner said:


> :lmao :lmao at this picture.
> 
> The two thug poses in the back literally made me laugh out loud. And homeboy in the white shirt look like he just there for the ride. And the white boy just seems happy to hanging around a whole bunch of black people.
> 
> All of you have on that fresh polo though so (Y).


The sad thing is that they do the same poses in every single pic. And this was Thanksgiving at our rich aunt's house, so I don't know who they were trying to impress. :lmao


----------



## Sex Ferguson

*Sup*


----------



## A$AP

MoneyStax said:


> Me and the boys. I'm the guy with the glasses in the middle. My brothers are the guys in the purple and white, the guy in the gray is my cousin and the white guy is...well he's the white guy.


Why are you guys all matching? :lol Guy in the back mean mugging at what appears to be a BBQ of some sort.

Lookin fresh though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Guy in grey is killing me.


----------



## Hamada

MoneyStax said:


> Me and the boys. I'm the guy with the glasses in the middle. My brothers are the guys in the purple and white, the guy in the gray is my cousin and the white guy is...well he's the white guy.


FOCKIN' HELL.

Remember to twerk it like a sir when you go out. unk5


----------



## CamillePunk

DAT POLO GANG


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

MoneyStax said:


> Me and the boys. I'm the guy with the glasses in the middle. My brothers are the guys in the purple and white, the guy in the gray is my cousin and the white guy is...well he's the white guy.












Dude in grey almost nailed it.


----------



## Pratchett

MoneyStax said:


> Me and the boys. I'm the guy with the glasses in the middle. My brothers are the guys in the purple and white, the guy in the gray is my cousin and the white guy is...well he's the white guy.


Dude in grey needs to join WF. That should be his username as well. He will run this bitch. :cool2


----------



## MoneyStax

Here are a couple more we took. The girls were worse than we were.


----------



## Harbinger

So everyone got a girl but the white boy. So you cropped him out. 

Racist.


----------



## Obfuscation

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Dude in grey almost nailed it.


:lmao


----------



## Jimshine

Just incase anyone gives a shit here is me dressed as Old School Wolverine


----------



## haribo

Catalanotto said:


> I like being gang raped by black men. I'm a petite white girl with an ass. PM if interested.


----------



## Pycckue




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Pycckue doesn't like to show his hands.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Probably because they're small, and, you know what they say about small hands.


:krs


----------



## TAR

Small gloves?


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Pycckue

my hands bitches.




















weirdos


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Pycckue

so 1985


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX

Me! Excuse the eczema breakage.


----------



## Kiz

MoneyStax said:


> Me and the boys. I'm the guy with the glasses in the middle. My brothers are the guys in the purple and white, the guy in the gray is my cousin and the white guy is...well he's the white guy.


the picture along with the username moneystax makes this absolutely incredible.


----------



## SonoShion

ANDRE I SEE YAH.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao that is priceless.


----------



## TAR

It was all a dream, I used to read word-up magazine.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

TheAussieRocket said:


> It was all a dream, I used to read word-up magazine.


Wit Salt N Peppa and Heavy D up in the limousine?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BULLY

Priceless Blaze said:


>


You should probably try puffing your chest out a little more.


----------



## Rush

he doesn't even lift bro


----------



## SonoShion

Mister Mystery Man said:


> Wit Salt N Peppa and Heavy D up in the limousine?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hangin pictures on my wall, every Saturday Rap Attack, Mr. Magic, Marley Marl


----------



## Andre

SonoShion said:


> ANDRE I SEE YAH.


Don't get cocky now, or I'll make one of you too :


----------



## BULLY

MoneyStax said:


> Me and the boys. I'm the guy with the glasses in the middle. My brothers are the guys in the purple and white, the guy in the gray is my cousin and the white guy is...well he's the white guy.


Nothing more gangsta than a family bbq.


----------



## TAR

TheAussieRocket said:


> It was all a dream, I used to read word-up magazine.





Mister Mystery Man said:


> Wit Salt N Peppa and Heavy D up in the limousine?





SonoShion said:


> Hangin pictures on my wall, every Saturday Rap Attack, Mr. Magic, Marley Marl


I let my tape rock 'til my tape popped. Smokin' weed and bamboo, sippin' on private stock


----------



## Klee

*IS THIS YOU?*










At V Festival in 2011 I saw this hilarious guy dressed as the legendary Hulk Hogan. I've just come across this photo (not like that, I'm not that muich of a fan) and wondered what are the chances this obvious wrestling fanatic was a member here. 

*So, own up...Is this you?*​


----------



## SUPER HANS

Is that Just1998, the northern guy who does the youtube vids? Similar facial hair


----------



## Klee

ashes11 said:


> Is that Just1998, the northern guy who does the youtube vids? Similar facial hair


I'm not sure. I'm thinking no.

We need some confirmation...


----------



## Buttermaker

It's obviously not.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

TheAussieRocket said:


> I let my tape rock 'til my tape popped. Smokin' weed and bamboo, sippin' on private stock


Way back when I had the red and black lumber jack wit the hat to mat......Are we really doing this? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR

Remember Rappin' Duke, duh-ha, duh-ha Ya never thought that hip hop would take it this far


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Now.....I'm.......In.......The......Limelight.......Cuz.......I........Rhyme........Tight. 



Arggggghhh Hulk Smash!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brandiexoxo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deadman18




----------



## Clique

Chillin


----------



## RyanPelley

This is me at a Halloween party last year.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

"I AM the greatest pirate hunter in the world."


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I always wondered what happened to Fabio.


----------



## Obfuscation

EVAN STONE'S YULETIDE LOG

point for you if you get it


----------



## Rush

so Ryan Pelley is trying to pass himself off as a pornstar? :hayden3


----------



## RyanPelley

Rush said:


> so Ryan Pelley is trying to pass himself off as a pornstar? :hayden3


I'm honestly glad that so many people know Evan GOAT Stone.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lol the king of HBO/Showtime porn!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

Clique, I recall you having glasses in one pic. What do you exactly need them for?


----------



## McQueen

HayleySabin said:


> EVAN STONE'S YULETIDE LOG
> 
> point for you if you get it


Quit stealing my gimmicks!


----------



## scrilla

Clique said:


> Chillin


why didn't i know you were black? what the fuck man.


----------



## Headliner

You should go a few pages back where he shared the picture he got with Layla. Clique got it like that.


----------



## McQueen

Headliner is everyone gonna flip when they find out i'm black?


----------



## The One

Oh shit, clique is black? Amazing.


----------



## Headliner

Ya McQueen the forum will crash worse then when Bryan lost in 18 seconds at Mania.


----------



## McQueen

walls might try to fuck me, S&M style


----------



## The One

Ok, lets not start sucking each others dicks quite yet.


----------



## BULLY

The One said:


> Ok, lets not start sucking each others dicks quite yet.


Too late.


----------



## McQueen

BULLY you took that load like a champ, you must lift.


----------



## BULLY

I don't like the direction this thread is headed.

Someone post some tits or something. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Quit stealing my gimmicks!


Consider it an homage. or a big fuck you in your face.

<3


----------



## Clique

Headliner said:


> Clique, I recall you having glasses in one pic. What do you exactly need them for?


When I'm not wearing contacts I have the glasses on. Nearsighted.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

brandiexoxo said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WOWSERS 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kenny

lol


----------



## deadman18

BULLY said:


> I don't like the direction this thread is headed.
> 
> Someone post some tits or something. :side:


Bruh, Brandie just did :cool2


----------



## brandiexoxo

deadman18 said:


> Bruh, Brandie just did :cool2


Lol thanks R!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade

MoneyStax said:


> Me and the boys. I'm the guy with the glasses in the middle. My brothers are the guys in the purple and white, the guy in the gray is my cousin and the white guy is...well he's the white guy.


MONEYSTAX CREW


----------



## Fru

Look, I'm no expert, but even I know that it would blates be, at the very least, Money$tax.


----------



## Biast

MoneyStax said:


> Me and the boys. I'm the guy with the glasses in the middle. My brothers are the guys in the purple and white, the guy in the gray is my cousin and the white guy is...well he's the white guy.


:lmao at the white guy thinking he is from the hood as well.


----------



## That Guy

me and an army mate. 

I'm on the right.


----------



## Ruth

I only just noticed the strong resemblance to David Blaine you've got on you.


----------



## That Guy

You talking to me froot?


----------



## Ruth

Aye...

*p_oints finger menacingly_*

...you.


----------



## mblonde09

RyanPelley said:


> I'm honestly glad that so many people know Evan GOAT Stone.


Evan Stone is a funny fucker.


----------



## MF83




----------



## Death Rider

Photo of me at a bar:










And me dressed as Deadpool:










Someone thought I was aquaman :side:


----------



## MOX

Spoiler: me showing off my muscles


----------



## SonoShion

You have something Christian Balish on you and I'm jelly for that dear Anark.


----------



## MDizzle

Got caught in the Cobra Clutch by Sgt. Slaughter tonight. He was at the Fort Wayne Tincaps baseball game for Pro Wrestling Night and I couldn't miss out on this chance.


----------



## brandiexoxo

GM meeting at work today was damn boring. Had to keep myself occupied with a bunch of selfies! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR

MDizzle said:


> Got caught in the Cobra Clutch by Sgt. Slaughter tonight. He was at the Fort Wayne Tincaps baseball game for Pro Wrestling Night and I couldn't miss out on this chance.


:lmao Awesome man.


----------



## THANOS

Gambit said:


> And me dressed as Deadpool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone thought I was aquaman :side:


Ah a Deadpool fan I see?


----------



## Ruth

Straight out of Compton.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Because Clique. 37 grey hair and all that other shit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Because Clique. 37 grey hair and all that other shit.


Swag out in the open. :mark:


----------



## A$AP

Gunna get a post in this legendary thread before it blows up after waggs debut. :mark:


----------



## Clique

Awesome swag. My brotha, you don't look 37.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Clique said:


> Awesome swag. My brotha, you don't look 37.


I try to tell myself that as well. :side: lol


----------



## Yeah1993

That's not what I expected at all.


----------



## A$AP

What Yeah1993 expected:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

A$AP said:


> What Yeah1993 expected:


----------



## A$AP




----------



## Buttermaker

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I try to tell myself that as well. :side: lol


Looking good for a 37 year old..

But seriously dude, you're not a 20 year old white Canadian stereotype?


----------



## Obfuscation

37. Not sure if true...


----------



## charlesxo

Waggs you definitely don't look 37.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Because Clique. 37 grey hair and all that other shit.


Wait....but, but...... 37?! You look like a teenager, my brother.
Give us some diet and lifestyle tips please.


----------



## Clique

^
He might not have any. Many folks I know live by the old adage that "black don't crack." 

Or maybe he uses cocoa butter on his face...eats plenty green vegetables, and drinks a gallon of water a day. idk


----------



## Headliner

Wagg's not 37. He's like 22 or something like that. Nice to see you cut your hair Wagg.

Enough pressure got Wagg to come out and play.


----------



## Arcade

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Because Clique. 37 grey hair and all that other shit.


Not sure if I should ask you for beauty tips or call the police.


----------



## joeycalz

Finally decided to post in here. Just me and Brandon Tierney from an event we had at school this past year. If anybody wants me to post more, by all means, go right ahead and creepily ask away. :lol


----------



## NoyK

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Because Clique. 37 grey hair and all that other shit.


YES! :mark:


----------



## Haza

2 Days before I got back from spending the summer coaching football/soccer over in Hungary










Spent the rest of it surfing, love this picture


----------



## Amber B

Good Black don't crack. I've seen some cracky Blacks in my time. 

Wagg, your ass better not be 37 because if that's the case, your gifs are even weirder.


----------



## Andre

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Because Clique. 37 grey hair and all that other shit.


That's some shifty looking nonce style facial hair right there, somebody get this guy a rain mac...

Nah, seriously though, it's nice to be able to put a face to your (user)name (Y)


----------



## AshleyNL

It's been a while since I've posted on here, so...hi.


----------



## Vader

I'm the one in the pink hat and wonderful shorts. I'm pretty sure this was in a VIP area of somewhere in Newcastle.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Vader said:


> I'm the one in the pink hat and wonderful shorts. I'm pretty sure this was in a VIP area of somewhere in Newcastle.


Even with the pink hat, your cooler then everybody else in the picture.


----------



## Haza

Vader said:


> I'm the one in the pink hat and wonderful shorts. *I'm pretty sure this was in a VIP area of somewhere in Newcastle.*


was gonna say this looks very familiar!


----------



## Vader

It definitely wasn't a VIP thing actually, it's a bar near Bigg Market that was so shit they gave us free drinks so it looked busy.


----------



## Harbinger

Not what I expected Wagg. Lookin good (Y)


----------



## SeanWrestling

Ashley's a cutie and I'm dying to see how Amber B looks. She's one of my favorite posters on here with her wittyness (is that a word?) and it'll just be nice to put a face to the comments. I know she's a sister and that's about it.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Grainy picture but until I get a better phone, really all I can muster. I had to take the picture though, cause I got the modern GOAT's shirt to wear when I went & watched Summerslam at Winghouse ... and of course he lost. :lol


----------



## Amber B

SeanWrestling said:


> Ashley's a cutie and I'm dying to see how Amber B looks. She's one of my favorite posters on here with her wittyness (is that a word?) and it'll just be nice to put a face to the comments. I know she's a sister and that's about it.


I've posted my photo up in here many times.


----------



## AshleyNL

SeanWrestling said:


> *Ashley's a cutie* and I'm dying to see how Amber B looks. She's one of my favorite posters on here with her wittyness (is that a word?) and it'll just be nice to put a face to the comments. I know she's a sister and that's about it.


If this was in regards to me (I don't want to assume), thank you very much. 

And as she already pointed out, Amber has definitely posted her picture numerous times. She is stunning, to be completely honest.


----------



## iMiZFiT

Happy Mizfit:









Shocked Mizfit:









(Still more facial expressions than Cena)


----------



## charlesxo

Happy Mizfit = Ricky Rubio.

Shocked Mizfit = Ben Whishaw.


----------



## SeanWrestling

Yes AshleyNL I was infact talking about you and as far as Amber goes, yeah you are fine.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Burning one:

















And a throwback from a concert we had in 2009:


----------



## Kiz




----------



## Pink Princess

Every one looks different then how I would imagine


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool pics, Vader, Fresh, and imizfit. And everyone else. (Y)


----------



## Hart Break Kid




----------



## Lady Eastwood

SeanWrestling said:


> Yes AshleyNL I was infact talking about you and as far as Amber goes, yeah you are fine.


Amber only likes pussy, you're shit out of luck.


----------



## CamillePunk

why are all the female mods lesbians

oh right wrestlingforum


----------



## Obfuscation

Glad you caught on, CP. :dean


----------



## AshleyNL

Just one more of me. Because I fucking can.


----------



## SeanWrestling

Catalanotto said:


> Amber only likes pussy, you're shit out of luck.


I'm not out of luck. It's not like I asked her out or anything. I just said she's pretty. I'm sure even lesbians like it when guys say they're pretty. All girls like it when anyone says they're pretty.


----------



## Headliner

You shouldn't take what Cat says so seriously.


----------



## RyanPelley

Here's an older photograph of me that I never remember seeing / taking, but I just came across it on my old hard drive. :| Long hair don't care.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hamada

SeanWrestling said:


> Ashley's a cutie and I'm dying to see how Amber B looks. She's one of my favorite posters on here with her wittyness (is that a word?) and it'll just be nice to put a face to the comments. I know she's a sister and that's about it.


THE THIRST IS REAL.


----------



## Kenny

brandiexoxo said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App






AshleyNL said:


> Just one more of me. Because I fucking can.


I like the name Ashley.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Rush

Hamada said:


> THE THIRST IS REAL.


thirsty as fuck. 



CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


>












(my photoshop skills suck ;D)


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Brandi, try this next time.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao xWAGG

You're a character, bro.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao rush dont do that when im stoned


----------



## ScottishJobber

Me on the right


----------



## Damien

Vampyr revealed (in the day!)


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I'm on the left.


----------



## brandiexoxo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Brandi, try this next time.


Ahh dem pigtails I see! She looks so depressed though lol

e

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silver C

Heck, I have been here a long time, so I thought I'd post this. Its a pic I prepared for my curriculam vitae, for official purposes. Its the only one I have on my computer; the more casual pics are in my camera and I am too lazy to load them right now.

The mark on the forehead is a traditional Indian _tilaka_; I like to keep it on most of the time, its a cultural thing.


----------



## ScottishJobber

Sliver C said:


> Heck, I have been here a long time, so I thought I'd post this. Its a pic I prepared for my curriculam vitae, for official purposes. Its the only one I have on my computer; the more casual pics are in my camera and I am too lazy to load them right now.
> 
> The mark on the forehead is a traditional Indian _tilaka_; I like to keep it on most of the time, _*its a cultural thing.*_


----------



## hag

Myself & WWE's Sign Guy at Monday Night Raw Post Payback!


----------



## SonoShion

Did you ask him if he's only wearing the same things all the time just to get recognized?


----------



## hag

SonoShion said:


> Did you ask him if he's only wearing the same things all the time just to get recognized?


haha, I did not. I assume that is the case though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Because Clique. 37 grey hair and all that other shit.


----------



## MoneyStax

At grad a couple years back.


----------



## Headliner

Your cousin is the man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Stack that paper


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Wagg is a handsome man.


----------



## Robb Stark




----------



## Genesis 1.0

MoneyStax said:


> At grad a couple years back.


My man's elbows are ashy as all Hell.


----------



## MDizzle

From this weekend's festivities at Heroes and Legends 2.


----------



## Domenico

Meh, if only I had a wrestling shirt to roll with the rest of you guys.
Sucks being a wrestling fan when you live in The Netherlands.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

can't tell if doing duck lips. :side:


----------



## brandiexoxo

I tried taking a pic in my TWD shirt but my dog photobomed me lol so this is the end result. xD










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chada75

brandiexoxo said:


> I tried taking a pic in my TWD shirt but my dog photobomed me lol so this is the end result. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"Hi Doggie".


----------



## Domenico

swagger_ROCKS said:


> can't tell if doing duck lips. :side:


I have no idea myself, to be honest.


----------



## Rush

How to post a selfie: instagram (or other) filter, never smile, add in a bit of focus on your face/blur area that isn't your face, look like a tool










and here's one i prepared earlier 8*D


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## therock11

Long enough on this board










The one in white shirt staring at the camera is me 
The other 2 are my cousins.


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao


----------



## Trublez

How old are you therock11? :lmao


----------



## Clique

Me @ 3am last night after _a little_ coke & rum (bacardi)










I'm not drunk in this picture, btw


----------



## Headliner

Yeah you weren't drunk but you were feeling RIIIIIIIIIGHT.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

In the process of growing my hair back. Also in dire need of a shave.


----------



## SonoShion

9.

Pedobear is driving the van.


----------



## Flux

Fack it. Was about this time last year and I was highly intoxicated so my lazy eye and semi-double chin came out to play


----------



## NeyNey

therock11 said:


> Long enough on this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in white shirt staring at the camera is me
> The other 2 are my cousins.


Left cousin. :curry2


----------



## Pratchett

NeyNey said:


> Left cousin. :curry2


My favorite is the one on the right. Practicing his creepy rapeface. :lol
Looks like a younger, more evil, Jon Lovitz. :lmao


----------



## MOX

Bloodbath said:


> In the process of growing my hair back. Also in dire need of a shave.


Photoshoppers, you know what to do.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Domenico said:


> Meh, if only I had a wrestling shirt to roll with the rest of you guys.
> Sucks being a wrestling fan when you live in The Netherlands.


Channeling your inner Mick Jagger?












therock11 said:


> Long enough on this board


:ti 

*****, how old are you? I propose that Headliner limit access to your account, completely banning you from Rants & all the Women based NSFW sections. Ya know, to prevent the site from facing litigation.

BTW, so that's *Magic* on the left with the Rape Face?



Clique said:


> Me @ 3am last night after _a little_ coke & rum (bacardi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not drunk in this picture, btw












I'm concerned for you, brah. Ever since you revealed your ethnicity I've noticed a startling descent into Negroidian tendencies. One minute you're a highly respected member of Staff, the next you're taking photos of you drunk and shirtless.


----------



## Clique

Make no mistake about it, I'm still respectable. But is it really a descent? Maybe more of a reveal of my personality opposed to standard wrestling talk. I can be intellectual with the best of of them here but that doesn't mean I won't get just a little cray at times too! Don't be too concerned for me brotha. I got this mannn!


*edit* - and I wasn't drunk :side:


----------



## CamillePunk

lol @ the rock11's rapey cousin

:ksi1


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Clique said:


> Make no mistake about it, I'm still respectable. But is it really a descent? Maybe more of a reveal of my personality opposed to standard wrestling talk. I can be intellectual with the best of of them here but that doesn't mean I won't get just a little cray at times too! Don't be too concerned for me brotha. I got this mannn!
> 
> 
> *edit* - and I wasn't drunk :side:


1.) Yeah, you were. :jameson

Clique, you are probably one of the most serious gents I've ever met, ya gotta lighten up. I'm giving you shit over your unscrupulous, socially unacceptable stereotypically black behavior here recently. And according to the rules of society, I am allowed to make such observations due to my own minority status.

Get with the program, bitch. :kobe


----------



## Clique

I didn't think my post was that serious and I didn't take offense to what you said. I understood the humor you were attempting. I was actually laughing after I typed that out. Maybe it's just the way I write that the tone can be misunderstood. Anyway, no one needs to worry about my little ratchedness on display. It's when the black nationalist eventually comes out.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Clique said:


> I didn't think my post was that serious and I didn't take offense to what you said. I understood the humor you were attempting. I was actually laughing after I typed that out. Maybe it's just the way I write that the tone can be misunderstood. Anyway, no one needs to worry about my little ratchedness on display. It's when the black nationalist eventually comes out.


----------



## Harbinger

I NEVER take selfies. But here's one just for you guys


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Clique said:


> I didn't think my post was that serious and I didn't take offense to what you said. I understood the humor you were attempting. I was actually laughing after I typed that out. Maybe it's just the way I write that the tone can be misunderstood. Anyway, no one needs to worry about my little ratchedness on display. It's when the black nationalist eventually comes out.


Clique is my black best friend, and if anyone has a problem with him, they'll have to deal with me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I would trust 3VK to save me from a fire...:side:


----------



## Harbinger

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I would trust 3VK to save me from a fire...:side:


Whats that supposed to mean!?


----------



## brandiexoxo

3VK said:


> I NEVER take selfies. But here's one just for you guys


I have that same black basket in my bathroom lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

3VK said:


> Whats that supposed to mean!?


Hope I didn't botch, just remember you or someone saying they're a firefighter. Just a witty remark. lol


----------



## Harbinger

Haha no you didn't. I am! You just sounded doubtful of my abilities :side:


----------



## CamillePunk

guys I mastered the ghetto snap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

3VK said:


> Haha no you didn't. I am! You just sounded doubtful of my abilities :side:


After re reading, it's clear how you came to that. :lol especially with the wrong smiley probably being used.


----------



## Harbinger

swagger_ROCKS said:


> After re reading, it's clear how you came to that. :lol especially with the wrong smiley probably being used.


I think the smiley you were looking for is :yum:



brandiexoxo said:


> I have that same black basket in my bathroom lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Haha thats my Mom's awesome decorating skills.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Oooh I like your moms taste! 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0

CamillePunk said:


> guys I mastered the ghetto snap


:ti

It figures of all the people to see that, YOU decided to master it. I can see you in front of the computer practicing.


----------



## therock11

With my girlfriend:


----------



## Rush

brandiexoxo said:


> Oooh I like your moms taste!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yeah you do :moyes1


----------



## Genesis 1.0

therock11 said:


> With my girlfriend:


Dude, I know you said you were 17 but that picture just gives me the creeps. You look like her little brother.

:deandre


----------



## brandiexoxo

He is NOT 17. No way in hell.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0

brandiexoxo said:


> He is NOT 17. No way in hell.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah well he sent me a PM since I was questioning his age on the other page informing me he was 17. I just cannot believe it and if that's actually his girl, she's definitely a pedo.

Somebody go get Scrilla.


----------



## brandiexoxo

He lying then. xD I know some people look young sometimes but he still has child features. Not trying to be mean about it but yeah. At the most 12. Which is fine!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0

brandiexoxo said:


> He lying then. xD I know some people look young sometimes but he still has child features. Not trying to be mean about it but yeah. At the most 12. Which is fine!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Spoiler: Eh















He said he can _pass_ for 12. :deandre


----------



## Harbinger

That's totally his mom.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

3VK said:


> That's totally his mom.


Yeah or a cousin. Dude's still got baby teeth, unless he's got P. Diddy Disease where he's got those dolphin teeth.


----------



## brandiexoxo

I say sister or cousin. The eyes and skin tone are very similar. As is the color and texture of the hair. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0

I'm not even trying to pick on homeslice, he was pretty respectful in defending his age. I just don't believe he's 17 and if that's someone he's in a relationship with, I feel the need to call the proper authorities.


----------



## therock11

Like Asians and black people most Pakistanis look younger than their age compared to westerners who seem to age faster.
Yeah people dont beleive me in real life too I have to pull out my ID card every time to make them believe my age LOL
And of course she is my GF , I don't see any resemblence apart for our skin-tone which is very common in Pakistan.


----------



## brandiexoxo

I'm not trying to be mean either! I just know that is not a 17 year old. Like I said, nothing wrong with him really being that young. He might aswell just say so instead of pretend.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Harbinger

I was kidding about the mom thing :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Something stunted his growth...I blame coffee. It happens a lot here in Ontario. Lots of small people. People are lucky if they even make 5 10 these days.


----------



## Harbinger

Hey, who am I to say you're lying. More power to ya. You'll look 17 when you're 40. You'll be bagging all the high school girls. Be jealous, wagg.


----------



## scrilla

therock11 is a troll yall


----------



## brandiexoxo

Right.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I have stated I'm a gullible person...in this thread. :side:


----------



## brandiexoxo

scrilla said:


> therock11 is a troll yall


That's a Bingo!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## therock11

Believe what ever you want to believe, I don't mind if people question my age because I do look younger but keep in mind that some people do look really young, isn't Disney star Jason Earls like 35 years old but look 17? Some people do look younger.


----------



## Headliner

Let's try to act civilized here ladies and boys.


----------



## therock11

Another Disney star Sarah Hayland is 22 but looks 12:


----------



## brandiexoxo

Nevermind.

Funny you know all these Disney stars. 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## therock11

Headliner said:


> Let's try to act civilized here ladies and boys.


Thanks


----------



## McQueen

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Something stunted his growth...I blame coffee. It happens a lot here in Ontario. Lots of small people. People are lucky if they even make 5 10 these days.


I read 5'10 is about 2 inches higher than the average height of people from North America, but mainly because of the large population of Hispanics who tend to be on the shorter side for whatever reason.


----------



## therock11

Horse riding:










The guy on the left is my cousin and in the middle is his friend.


----------



## CamillePunk

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :ti
> 
> It figures of all the people to see that, YOU decided to master it. I can see you in front of the computer practicing.


practice makes perfect :dean


----------



## Clique

adrian_zombo said:


> Clique is my black best friend, and if anyone has a problem with him, they'll have to deal with me.


That's right buddy. (Y)




CamillePunk said:


> guys I mastered the ghetto snap














rock11, cool pics. It's going to be a little headache for you when you go to 18+ clubs and especially 21 and over establishments when you get older. You think you're getting carded now, just wait.


----------



## Rush

surprised WAGG hasn't cumshopped the pics of the 12 year olds.


----------



## CamillePunk

Clique said:


>


is that what it's supposed to look like? ugh, what a waste of an evening


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

I don't normally have my hair like this, I just got bored.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

CamillePunk said:


> is that what it's supposed to look like? ugh, what a waste of an evening


No, THAT was an abomination. It was as ugly an attempt as the creature attempting it.


----------



## SonoShion

So many youngsters in here.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

........Yeah I'm going to shut the fuck up and stay infraction free. :flacco2


----------



## Dunk20

I am starting to feel old looking at the amount of children using the forum, hope this won't end up making us forced to go PG as well although kids this days are fucking uncivic.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

I'm 20 tomorrow, I just look younger.


----------



## Dunk20

Sandow4President said:


> I'm 20 tomorrow, I just look younger.


Hm, no you're not. Unless that is a fake picture the guy in the picture is 16 at most.


----------



## nikola123

Sandow4President said:


> I'm 20 tomorrow, I just look younger.


Rly?

Dont get me wrong,I look very young for my age too but it is rly hard to believe you are 20 xD


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Bitch please


----------



## therock11

Clique said:


> rock11, cool pics. It's going to be a little headache for you when you go to 18+ clubs and especially 21 and over establishments when you get older. You think you're getting carded now, just wait.


:lol I know, I was at my friends place where his sister was like "did u kidnapped this kid" I am already bracing for 18+ clubs. I've starting eating unhealth with lots of junk food and have introduced meat to my diet(was always a vegetarian for most part) have stopped taking my multivitamin, fish oil, flax seed oil, Detox-plus syrup and every other shit my mom has forced down my throat for as long as I can remember, all this so my biological age catches up with my calender age :


----------



## Dunk20

Wow man, good for you!


----------



## Yeah1993

I turned 20 four days ago. Relevant? Irrelevant? I saw turning 20 mentioned, so w/e. Not even sure what thread I'm in at this point in the post.


----------



## Gandhi

:lmao @therock11



scrilla said:


> therock11 is a troll yall


Pffft, trolls know how to actually irritate and trick people.

Stop complimenting him.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Some people here are really not respecting this rule. This isn't Rants.



MrMister said:


> Same rules as always. *No making fun of people in here.*


.


----------



## Clique

^
Thanks. Headliner already mentioned it but be respectful. We want this thread to be sociable and inviting so let's end the jokes about other member's appearance, young/old/black/whatever. We also don't want to deter others from posting in here.



Happy belated B-day YEAH.


----------



## Harbinger

Clique said:


> ^
> Thanks. Headliner already mentioned it but be respectful. We want this thread to be sociable and inviting so let's end the jokes about other member's appearance, young/old/*black*/whatever. We also don't want to deter others from posting in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated B-day YEAH.


What about white? 

So racist. You and headliner man. Always dropping passive aggressive hate bombs.


----------



## Clique

Well those were the first things that came to mind since two of them happened on the last few pages (although I wasn't personally offended) so yeah everyone and anything. Just be respectful peoples.


----------



## Harbinger

Clique said:


> Well those were the first things that came to mind since two of them happened on the last few pages (although I wasn't personally offended) so yeah everyone and anything. Just be respectful peoples.


I was only kidding


----------



## Callisto

Genesis 1.0 said:


> 1.) Yeah, you were. :jameson
> 
> Clique, you are probably one of the most serious gents I've ever met, ya gotta lighten up. I'm giving you shit over your unscrupulous, socially unacceptable stereotypically black behavior here recently. And according to the rules of society, I am allowed to make such observations due to my own minority status.
> 
> Get with the program, bitch. :kobe


Okay, Uncle Ruckus. :ti


----------



## NeyNey

Pratchett said:


> My favorite is the one on the right. Practicing his creepy rapeface. :lol
> Looks like a younger, more evil, Jon Lovitz. :lmao


Cousin looked like the smily, that's what I was talking about. :lol

Your pics are awesome therock11. :agree:
Creepy cousin ftw. :mark:

Well I'm 27 and in Germany you can only buy alc if you are 18+.
And people still ask me for my ID when I buy some.
You can really look 10 years younger even if you're not. 8*D


----------



## #Mark

therock11 said:


> The guy on the left is my cousin and in the middle is his friend.


You guys look like you're no older than 13.


----------



## StarJupes

Yeah1993 said:


> I turned 20 four days ago. Relevant? Irrelevant? I saw turning 20 mentioned, so w/e. Not even sure what thread I'm in at this point in the post.


not only a fellow lemon crew member, but now we're the same age again :woolcock


----------



## NeyNey

Btw. don't tell me these things do _NOT_ look like fucking heads.


----------



## HitMark

What's wrong with you people? What reason would anyone have for first posting a picture and then lying about his age to strangers online?
I am 19 and get mistaken for being 25-30. I would love it if thought I was younger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HitMark said:


> What's wrong with you people? What reason would anyone have for first posting a picture and then lying about his age to strangers online?
> I am 19 and get mistaken for being 25-30. I would love it if thought I was younger.


Yup, shame on them suckers. :dance


----------



## SonoShion

Where's your pic though NeyNeyNeyNey ?


----------



## Clique

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yup, shame on them suckers. :dance


You funny, Mr. "I'm pushing 40." :lebron8


----------



## Trublez

If therock11 really is 17 then it's a blessing in disguise as he'll always look younger than his age. It's bad to look younger than your age as a kid/during adolescence but it's great when you're an adult and look younger than all your friends that are in their 30s - 40s.


----------



## Fru

Recently, while attempting to chat up a lady in a club (gentlemen, take notes) she asked my age, and I told her to guess. She said "...28?" and I was like "haha, no c'mon, seriously" and she said "oh, alright...30?" 

Still trying to decide whether to feel flattered or not


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Clique said:


> You funny, Mr. "I'm pushing 40." :lebron8


I need to call up Kevin Nash, because the grey hairs are doing WORK.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I ain't even fucking scared.


----------



## Walls

Your lower lip is always far more prevalent than your upper one, I've noticed.


----------



## Kiz

Sandow4President said:


> Bitch please


----------



## StarJupes

kiz pls


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Kiz said:


>


Fuck off! I'm not fat or ginger.


----------



## therock11

NeyNey said:


> Cousin looked like the smily, that's what I was talking about. :lol
> 
> Your pics are awesome therock11. :agree:
> Creepy cousin ftw. :mark:
> 
> Well I'm 27 and in Germany you can only buy alc if you are 18+.
> And people still ask me for my ID when I buy some.
> You can really look 10 years younger even if you're not. 8*D


Du sind Deutsch(toll . Ich lebte ein Jahre in Deutschland. Die schönste Zeit meines Lebens 

In Pakistan Behörden nicht wirklich über das Rauchen egal so bin ich nicht besorgt.
Mein Deutsch ist nicht perfekt, aber ich liebe sprechen in Ihrer Sprache 



HitMark said:


> What's wrong with you people? What reason would anyone have for first posting a picture and then lying about his age to strangers online?
> I am 19 and get mistaken for being 25-30. I would love it if thought I was younger.


Thanks 
Dont worry, I have to make people believe my age every day so I am a veteran in this area :lol


----------



## hag

Here is my girlfriend and I at her Senior prom this past spring.


----------



## MOX

Catalanotto said:


> I ain't even fucking scared.


EVERYONE DO THE CATALANOTTO!










EDIT: Swear it looked better than that before I posted it. :side:


----------



## brandiexoxo

DMH2013 said:


> Here is my girlfriend and I at her Senior prom this past spring.


Her dress is beautiful!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

Not that I have a recent picure of me but someone told me I looks like Barry Gibb since I haven't shaven or gotten a proper hair cut in a while and dammit they're right. :lmao


----------



## hag

brandiexoxo said:


> Her dress is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


She paid a ridiculous amount of money for it, so I'm happy it is! Hahaha, Thank you.


----------



## Pratchett

McQueen said:


> Not that I have a recent picure of me but someone told me I looks like Barry Gibb since I haven't shaven or gotten a proper hair cut in a while and dammit they're right. :lmao


I can tell by the way you use your walk, you're a woman's man.
No time to talk.


----------



## will94

Hanging out at the track tonight and snapped a pic with Mr. X-Games himself, Travis Pastrana:


----------



## Callisto

Catalanotto said:


> I ain't even fucking scared.


What ethnicity (or ethnicities) are you exactly, if you don't mind me asking? I always assumed that you were either part Native American or Mediterranean (namely Italian).

Otherwise werk it, bitch!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I have gotten Italian before, apparently because of my eyes (really dark brown,almost black). I am American/English/Ukrainian.


----------



## A$AP

Catalanotto said:


> I ain't even fucking scared.


Hey there. :bruce3


----------



## charlesxo

Why does Will meet all the cool people unk3


----------



## Amber B

Catalanotto said:


> I ain't even fucking scared.


----------



## Harbinger

Amber B said:


>


That's the most horrifying/pimp gif ive ever seen.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I thought about posting that as a response for Cat too. Feels less creepy when a broad does it though. 

8*D


----------



## McQueen

You know it Pratchett, us old guys are just Stayin' Alive...



BLEACH said:


> Why does Will meet all the cool people unk3


Because Will is the coolest. 

And hes bought DVD's from me which was the pinnacle of his life, not meeting countless quasi-famous people.


----------



## Obfuscation

Eric, where does buying a DVD for you and proceeding to trade said DVD for more in exchange rank?


----------



## MachoMadness1988

PM a list of these dvds for sale(with prices)??


----------



## brandiexoxo

McQueen said:


> You know it Pratchett, us old guys are just Stayin' Alive...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Will is the coolest.
> 
> And hes bought DVD's from me which was the pinnacle of his life, not meeting countless quasi-famous people.


Were they pornos?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

No, but PM me for Pornos for sale. I'll trade for a caseys pizza or a motorboat.... because i'm probably going finishing tomorrow and its easier to get around with a motorboat

Nah they were old ROH DVD's from 2003-2004 if I recall correctly. I remember Main Event Spectacles and Final Battle '03 were in the mix.


----------



## Obfuscation

Why aren't you sending me your remaining ROH shows you don't watch? Bullshit.


----------



## brandiexoxo

McQueen said:


> No, but PM me for Pornos for sale. I'll trade for a caseys pizza or a motorboat.... because i'm probably going finishing tomorrow and its easier to get around with a motorboat
> 
> Nah they were old ROH DVD's from 2003-2004 if I recall correctly. I remember Main Event Spectacles and Final Battle '03 were in the mix.


How many times we gotta go through this. It ain't all that great! xD Go to EC next year and I'll bring you a slice!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

...but they're famous for their Pizza. The commercial said so. Those lying bastards.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Idk what propaganda their pushing in the North but at best its...........alright. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

I only heard the advert once. I just like teasing all you children of the corn because thats the only time you see is Casey's is if you are surrounded by corn.


----------



## Harbinger

brandiexoxo said:


> How many times we gotta go through this. It ain't all that great! xD Go to EC next year and I'll bring you a slice!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are we still talking about the motorboat?

o.


----------



## Obfuscation

You ruined McQueen's next topic shift. He was working on his game right now.


----------



## brandiexoxo

McQueen said:


> I only heard the advert once. I just like teasing all you children of the corn because thats the only time you see is Casey's is if you are surrounded by corn.


Its really embarrising that our radio stion is corn country and cows  I'm moving to an actual city on the 4th thank god!!








Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988

McQueen said:


> I just like teasing all you children of the corn because thats the only time you see is Casey's is if you are surrounded by corn.


Nebraskan here. We invented kool-aid too. You're welcome! 

Casey's pizza is really good I think. Their breakfast pizza especially.

I'm throwing around the idea of going to Elimination Chamber in Minneapolis in Feb.


----------



## brandiexoxo

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Nebraskan here. We invented kool-aid too. You're welcome!
> 
> Casey's pizza is really good I think. Their breakfast pizza especially.


See I told him about how the breakfast pizza is the better of the two. Idk I just don't care to much for their reg. Pizza. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

This is going to end up with me asking Brandie to make me breakfast... I can see it now.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Hawaiian and cream cheese pizza from Piezano's here makes me all warm and fuzzy. 

I'll stop hijacking threads tonight.


----------



## Obfuscation

Looking like Arn Anderson while you do it.


----------



## brandiexoxo

McQueen said:


> This is going to end up with me asking Brandie to make me breakfast... I can see it now.


Not gonna lie...I'm stil lol'ing from that! xD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988

McQueen said:


> This is going to end up with me asking Brandie to make me breakfast... I can see it now.


Go on, playa...play on


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> No, but PM me for Pornos for sale. I'll trade for a caseys pizza or a motorboat.... because i'm probably going finishing tomorrow and its easier to get around with a motorboat
> 
> Nah they were old ROH DVD's from 2003-2004 if I recall correctly. I remember Main Event Spectacles and Final Battle '03 were in the mix.


you motorboating son of a bitch, you old sailor you


----------



## McQueen

HayleySabin said:


> Looking like Arn Anderson while you do it.


More like Barry Gibb from the BeeGee's circa 1977

I am a motorboatin' son of a bitch RUSH. It is known.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Motorboating is like the new handshake.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Oh geez 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

IF I'M GOING MOTORBOATING I NEED A LIFEJACKET!


----------



## brandiexoxo

To much boob? Lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

What are you talking about? i'm talking about personal watercraft and safety measures.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Safety first!


----------



## McQueen

I don't want to be motorboating and find myself in a situation I can't breathe after all.


----------



## Rush

do you prefer speed or comfort McSailor?


----------



## brandiexoxo

Ahh well if that's the case then I guess a slice of pizza will suffice 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

I only cruise in luxury. WHERE'S MY BOATING HAT!


----------



## McQueen

brandiexoxo said:


> Ahh well if that's the case then I guess a slice of pizza will suffice
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well if thats the case i'll sail the seas of double D's. 

Rush is invited too though.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

I thought I was your partner McQueen where are we going?


----------



## McQueen

Headliner, I didn't want to scare the young white woman with the BLACK MAMBA just yet, I wanted you to jump out of the closest and yell SURPRISE MOTHERFUCKER like Doakes from Dexter.


----------



## Headliner

There you go. Strategic planning. You're a mastermind.


----------



## McQueen

This meme is so fucking stupid yet endlessly amusing


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> More like Barry Gibb from the BeeGee's circa 1977
> 
> I am a motorboatin' son of a bitch RUSH. It is known.


BARRY F'N GIBB


----------



## will94

BLEACH said:


> Why does Will meet all the cool people unk3


Just really lucky, and in some cases, know the right people.



McQueen said:


> Because Will is the coolest.
> 
> And hes bought DVD's from me which was the pinnacle of his life, not meeting countless quasi-famous people.


I will never be as awesome as I was when I was buying those DVDs from you. Like a high school jock who can never relive his glory days, I can't top those days.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao Maybe i'll sell you more DVD's then Will.


----------



## will94

McQueen said:


> Because Will is the coolest.
> 
> And hes bought DVD's from me which was the pinnacle of his life, not meeting countless quasi-famous people.


Well, after declaring that I would never be that cool again, I had a chance encounter on my second night at the track here in Richmond. I'm actually kinda starstruck by this one.

Will and Kumar go to White Castle anyone?


----------



## Obfuscation

Another night, another personality.

The envy grows among us with your rockstar lifestyle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HayleySabin said:


> Another night, another personality.
> 
> The envy grows among us with your rockstar lifestyle.


:lol Will_THEGOAT


----------



## brandiexoxo

Did you share White Castles with him?? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Wait? Didn't he kill himself? 

Sorry. I only know him from House.


----------



## Vader

So yeah, drunken snapchats will be the end of me.










Not working


----------



## Kiz

this is why you love me vader


----------



## Amber B

I'm never wearing that much makeup ever again. Whack family gatherings.


----------



## Walls

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


I love you. But you already know that.


----------



## Headliner

You definitely don't seem like the makeup type.


----------



## Gandhi

Headliner said:


> You definitely don't seem like the makeup type.


No black woman is.


----------



## Walls

Gandhi said:


> No black woman is.



True story. Very few black women need make up or wear it, generally.


----------



## Clique

Very nice Amber. :ambrose

Family gatherings can be unpredictable at times. Whack if the people who show up just sit around doing nothing, or one of the craziest days/nights ever depending on if the drunk uncles show up and the aunts start arguing over trivial shit.


----------



## Amber B

Headliner said:


> You definitely don't seem like the makeup type.


Five years ago, I was obsessed with it and couldn't leave the house without a full face. Now, absolutely no fucks to give. It was somehow part of my whole lifestyle change and I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Vader

Kiz said:


> this is why you love me vader


One of the many reasons.


----------



## TAR

Why not another one.










I don't even lift.


----------



## SonoShion

That brickwall is dope.


----------



## TAR

It's the garage I turned into a man cave.


----------



## Pratchett

It's not even real brick. is it though?


----------



## Silver C

OK, this is a better picture than the last one I posted anyway, which was ripped off my CV. This was taken by my friends when I was practicing the guitar at home. Just up to half a dozen chords and a really cheap guitar at that. 

Most people say I look too young for my age (I am 27). Not a bad thing, But it does make workplace a bit difficult, since I am managing a staff of 7, all 30-35 year olds and need to look 'mature'.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Nah, you look 27. At the least, 23-24.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Amber B said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img600/8778/0de3.jpg
> 
> I'm never wearing that much makeup ever again. Whack family gatherings.


----------



## MOX

Sliver C said:


> This was taken by my *friends *when I was practicing the guitar at home.


All of them?

I have a tripod. I might try and make friends with it now. Didn't think it was possible before.


----------



## Silver C

Anark said:


> All of them?
> 
> I have a tripod. I might try and make friends with it now. Didn't think it was possible before.


Kay, I messed up on the plural due to force of habit. A friend. He took this one of me alone before we set out. Then, we set out for the mall and took pics of us. My life story for one day. Happy now?


----------



## MOX

Sliver C said:


> Kay, I messed up on the plural due to force of habit. A friend. He took this one of me alone before we set out. *Then, we set out for the mall and took pics of us.* My life story for one day. Happy now?


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Silver C

It didn't happen.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

You mean you set the timer on your camera and took a solo, amirite




ac


----------



## MachoMadness1988

No more selfies everrrr!


----------



## therock11

Sliver C said:


> OK, this is a better picture than the last one I posted anyway, which was ripped off my CV. This was taken by my friends when I was practicing the guitar at home. Just up to half a dozen chords and a really cheap guitar at that.
> 
> Most people say I look too young for my age (I am 27). Not a bad thing, But it does make workplace a bit difficult, since I am managing a staff of 7, all 30-35 year olds and need to look 'mature'.


Cool pic man. I look younger than my age too and I try to look mature too(I cant grow full beard despite being 17 ).


----------



## Stealth420

Been a member here for a while so shit why not?

Me and my friend doing shots of 151:









Me and my girl:


----------



## Silver C

Catalanotto said:


> You mean you set the timer on your camera and took a solo, amirite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ac


*sigh* no. Why the hell should I lie? I don't have a tripod and it was indeed my friend who took the pic. If I had taken it by myself, I would definitely mention it.

I was just responding in a sarcastic manner to that cliched and rather annoying ' pics or it did'nt happen'. Its an overused phrase that lost its witty edge a long time ago..

The other pics we took at the mall are on my FB page with this one. I just don't feel obligated to prove myselfon an online forum, right? Believe it or not, anyway, its no big deal.


----------



## Heel




----------



## brandiexoxo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett

brandiexoxo said:


>


We're all still waiting for the pigtails. Poor WAGG, all he has to look forward to in the future is a three way chat between himself, bhoy and ScottishJobber. That is no way to go through life. :no:

And aren't you supposed to be in Ohio? What are you doing up in Minnesota? Haven't the mosquitoes chased you out yet?
I only ask because I am so jealous. The fishing is sooooo good up there.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Pratchett said:


> We're all still waiting for the pigtails. Poor WAGG, all he has to look forward to in the future is a three way chat between himself, bhoy and ScottishJobber. That is no way to go through life. :no:
> 
> And aren't you supposed to be in Ohio? What are you doing up in Minnesota? Haven't the mosquitoes chased you out yet?
> I only ask because I am so jealous. The fishing is sooooo good up there.


I'll whip out the pigtails sooner or later. I'm a grown asswoman!  I saw that post! xD

The move here was permanent, for now. I've got a stable job that is "alright" so I'll probably be here for a bit. Havnt got bit but I have been fishing a couple times this summer on a lake up past the cities. It was pretty fun!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ScottishJobber

Pratchett said:


> We're all still waiting for the pigtails. Poor WAGG, all he has to look forward to in the future is a three way chat between himself, bhoy and *ScottishJobber*. That is no way to go through life. :no:
> 
> And aren't you supposed to be in Ohio? What are you doing up in Minnesota? Haven't the mosquitoes chased you out yet?
> I only ask because I am so jealous. The fishing is sooooo good up there.


you obsessed brah?

p.s: selfie x


----------



## hag

WF at work.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

#HustleGang


----------



## SonoShion

ROZZAY, that's his nickname.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Sliver C said:


> *sigh* no. Why the hell should I lie? I don't have a tripod and it was indeed my friend who took the pic. If I had taken it by myself, I would definitely mention it.
> 
> I was just responding in a sarcastic manner to that cliched and rather annoying ' pics or it did'nt happen'. Its an overused phrase that lost its witty edge a long time ago..
> 
> The other pics we took at the mall are on my FB page with this one. I just don't feel obligated to prove myselfon an online forum, right? Believe it or not, anyway, its no big deal.




:lmao :lmao :lmao

Dude, there's this thing in life called 'joking around'. My post was clearly just ribbing for fun, hence the 2Pac face. No one really gives a fuck if you really have friends or not. Lighten the hell up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool pic Gohan. My facial hair can never completely cover my skin like that. Would be cool if it did thou.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cool pic Gohan. My facial hair can never completely cover my skin like that. Would be cool if it did thou.


I wish me and you can change places. I've been having to deal with this since I was 14 and it sucks, especially since I hate using razors.


And everytime I go clean shaven, my homies say I look like a pedophile.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Beards are the best.


----------



## deadman18




----------



## brandiexoxo

deadman18 said:


>


What's wrong??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deadman18

brandiexoxo said:


> What's wrong??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I had 2 asthma attacks


----------



## brandiexoxo

deadman18 said:


> I had 2 asthma attacks


Damn that sucks. Did this happen today? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deadman18

brandiexoxo said:


> Damn that sucks. Did this happen today?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Today and yesterday...asthma been acting up this year.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Get better, dude!


----------



## Headliner

Get better. I have asthma too so I know what you're going through.


----------



## The One




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sorry to hear DM18, hang in there.

Is this the first time you posted a pic, TheOne?


----------



## The One

No, second time. 

As for the dude with the asthma, get better homie.


----------



## brandiexoxo

deadman18 said:


> Today and yesterday...asthma been acting up this year.


Yeah I saw that just now on fb. Feel better R!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The One said:


> No, second time.
> 
> As for the dude with the asthma, get better homie.


That's what I remember, I just for some reason remember you looking different thou. lol


----------



## The One

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's what I remember, I just for some reason remember you looking different thou. lol


Lol maybe it's the hat.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

deadman18 said:


> Today and yesterday...asthma been acting up this year.





Headliner said:


> Get better. I have asthma too so I know what you're going through.


I, too, also have asthma.


#BrothersWithBreatingProblems




Hope you feel better, dawg. That shit is the worst.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I haven't been on here in a while but I felt I should give an update. My journey related to this picture:



> Well, here we are. 60+ days have passed and my results have been successful in more ways than one. Dropped about 35 pounds and counting. It just doesn't stop here, though. My lifestyle, physically and mentally, has changed for the better. At the end of the day, I did this for my health and my career. I want to thank all of you who have shown love the whole time and supported me. It was really beneficial and helpful. Much love back. If I can do it, you can too.


----------



## brandiexoxo

BIG E WINNING said:


> I haven't been on here in a while but I felt I should give an update. My journey related to this picture:


Looking good! Nice work! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Nice dedication there, Winning.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Good job, Winning. Are you still wrestling?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yes sir. Actually that's why I wanted to lose all that weight. Been in the business for over a year now and I have learned a LOT. I did it for my health and my career. I'll tell you what, my exercise routine was the 63 day Insanity program along with wrestling and some gym time but I really credit it to eating right (lot of protein, barely any carbs, cut off refined foods, fast food, soda/sugar). It was a struggle and I'm still at it but I haven't looked this good in YEARS so major proud of myself.

Thanks for the support, brehs!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Gonna have to change your name to SLIM E WINNING :hb

Good job!


----------



## Pratchett

You're doing it right, WINNING. I've lost about 30 lbs since January, but I haven't been as dedicated to it as you have.
You're also a braver man than I am. There is no way in hell I would take a pic of me with my shirt off and post it here.


----------



## ero_eurodancer

gj man ;]


----------



## Kiz

it's good that you also have an update on your ass in your sig winning


----------



## CamillePunk

I LIKED YOU BETTER WHEN YOU WAS FAT


----------



## Roux

@ Big E Winning: Well done. You're looking great and glad to hear you're feeling good too.


Thought I'd share another pic with you guys.

I bought this dress last year, and finally got a chance to wear it last night.


----------



## therock11

Roux said:


>


You look amazing in this pic. :agree:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

turn up


----------



## ScottishJobber

therock11 said:


> You look amazing in this pic. :agree:


I love you, and your posts.


----------



## Roux

therock11 said:


> You look amazing in this pic. :agree:


Thank you.


----------



## therock11

ScottishJobber said:


> I love you, and your posts.


Thanks man :lol


----------



## Trublez

Rock11 moving in for the kill :ti


----------



## MF83




----------



## ScottishJobber

2nd picture, girls calm down.


----------



## Londrick

Amber B said:


> I'm never wearing that much makeup ever again. Whack family gatherings.


You filet mignon, girl.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ScottishJobber said:


> 2nd picture, girls calm down.


2 pictures too many.


:flair3


----------



## A$AP

BIG E WINNING said:


> I haven't been on here in a while but I felt I should give an update. My journey related to this picture:


Great job, winning. Looks like you're at the point where there's no looking back so keep at it!

-Insert inspirational work out quote/haiku here-


----------



## ScottishJobber

Catalanotto said:


> 2 pictures too many.
> 
> 
> :flair3


repoted


----------



## Daiko

ScottishJobber said:


> *repoted*


----------



## Walls

Dunmer said:


> You filet mignon, girl.



How dare you.


----------



## Rush

Don't hate b/c he's thirstier than you Walls.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rush said:


> How to post a selfie: instagram (or other) filter, never smile, add in a bit of focus on your face/blur area that isn't your face, look like a tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's one i prepared earlier 8*D


hey bby u wan sum fuk?

I mean you're a very beautiful man, RUS.


----------



## Hamada

Dunmer said:


> You filet mignon, girl.


THE THIRST IS REAL.


----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> hey bby u wan sum fuk?
> 
> I mean you're a very beautiful man, RUS.


you filthy slag BULK. had a haircut since then too. bitches be proper fizzing la.


----------



## Harbinger

"Filet mignon" 

:lmao


----------



## The One




----------



## Lady Eastwood

ScottishJobber said:


> repoted


Make sure you water me this time.

unk6


----------



## haribo

Amber reminds me of a soul or disco diva from the 70s/80s but I can't for the life of me remember her name.


----------



## therock11

The One said:


>












No offense intended of course, just playing along.


----------



## The One

Haha well played.


----------



## AshleyNL

I got really bored, and this happened...
I'm not used to this.
:side:


----------



## hag

AshleyNL said:


> I got really bored, and this happened...
> I'm not used to this.
> :side:


Beautiful.


----------



## Pratchett

The past week has been very rough for me personally. Went off my meds for over a week, not good to do when you just run out. But we didn't have the money to pay for it. Wife finally got paid, and I'm back on the doped up train! Also lucky for me that I took a week off of work. I'm going to be doing a lot of fishing in that time. Had a good time tonight, catching a personal best 14 lb flathead catfish. There are bigger ones out there, but not many in the stretch of river I typically haunt.










That is my son behind me, trying to get the lure out of the net.


----------



## McQueen

I was picturing Danny Glover but white, don't see it man.


----------



## Pratchett

McQueen said:


> I was picturing Danny Glover but white, don't see it man.


I'm not the one who made the comparison, I just continue to remark on it because of the absurdity of it. :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Pratchett said:


>


I once caught a fish even bigger than that :side:

You look like a bro Pratchett. I thought that was a Fandango shirt that you were fishing in at first :lmao


----------



## Ruth

What's on your neck?


----------



## Pratchett

Froot said:


> What's on your neck?


I have a very large birthmark. I got made fun of a lot for it as a child. One of these days I plan to put the one on my arm on Ebay and see if I can make any money on it. It is an almost perfect replica of the African continent, with the island of Madagascar right where it should be.


----------



## Harbinger

McQueen said:


> I was picturing Danny Glover but white, don't see it man.


You're talking about the fish, right? I don't see it either.

Lookin good pratch (Y)


----------



## Headliner

Froot said:


> What's on your neck?


I was going to call herpes.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Catfish is so fucking good!


----------



## hag

Photo is from WWE.com.

When I went to Raw in June. I'm the one turned around in the yellow CM Punk shirt, looking like an idiot. My girlfriend is taking a picture of me while Dean Ambrose is walking toward me.


----------



## Ruth

Pratchett said:


> I have a very large birthmark. I got made fun of a lot for it as a child. One of these days I plan to put the one on my arm on Ebay and see if I can make any money on it. It is an almost perfect replica of the African continent, with the island of Madagascar right where it should be.


I see. Bit relieved since I thought it was a huge burn mark.

No offense, of course :side:


----------



## Pratchett

RichardHagen said:


> Photo is from WWE.com.
> 
> When I went to Raw in June. I'm the one turned around in the yellow CM Punk shirt, looking like an idiot. My girlfriend is taking a picture of me while Dean Ambrose is walking toward me.


I can't be the only one here that wants to see your face as a WF smiley. : Where's Andre?



Froot said:


> I see. Bit relieved since I thought it was a huge burn mark.
> 
> No offense, of course :side:


No offense taken. Too bad I was never able to go into wrestling, it would have been quite a sight. And I've always been proud of the one on my arm. Might post a picture of it sometime.


----------



## That Guy

Taking a piss while ontop of the world. :

... just one of your every day army trips.


----------



## Headliner




----------



## hag

Pratchett said:


> I can't be the only one here that wants to see your face as a WF smiley. : Where's Andre?
> 
> 
> 
> No offense taken. Too bad I was never able to go into wrestling, it would have been quite a sight. And I've always been proud of the one on my arm. Might post a picture of it sometime.


lmao. I'm down to be a smiley.


----------



## Hamada

Pratchett said:


> I can't be the only one here that wants to see your face as a WF smiley. : Where's Andre?


OMG, you are so right. ANDRE MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Pratchett

Headliner said:


>


Is that Ed Lover??? :lol


----------



## hag

Someone in request a new smiley thread made this.

It needs to be added to the official list though!


----------



## Pratchett

Added or not, I see it getting some use.


----------



## HoganTheGOAT

I'm a legit 6'6, 270. This is me.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Don't hate b/c he's thirstier than you Walls.



:kobe


Impossible.


----------



## The_It_Factor

HoganTheGOAT said:


> I'm a legit 6'6, 270. This is me.


don't believe it


----------



## HoganTheGOAT

The_It_Factor said:


> don't believe it


I'll take this as a compliment. What part don't you believe?


----------



## MachoMadness1988

HoganTheGOAT said:


> I'm a legit 6'6, 270. This is me.


So you'd be billed as 6'9 320 and a badass heel.


----------



## Trublez

Anyone can post a close up pic and pretend they're something they're not. Not that I give a rat's ass whether you're lying or not, just sayin'. @HTG


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lots of jelly peeps all up in here.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Jelly peeps? Like during Easter?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Don't worry y'all. My homies and I are here to keep the streets safe.









Afterwards, I put on my #KANGOLCLASSGAME for the night:


----------



## Walls

Rockin' dem braces with SWAG.


----------



## HiddenViolence

From my holiday in Greece about a month ago.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

A damn shame nobody rocks Kangols like they used to. I'm bringing it back, fuck it.

Along with visors and Vanilla Coke.


----------



## Continuum

here i am. #finn


----------



## HoganTheGOAT

Lucidious Clay said:


> Anyone can post a close up pic and pretend they're something they're not. Not that I give a rat's ass whether you're lying or not, just sayin'. @HTG


Well, you cared enough to comment, which says something. I'm not sure why it's difficult to believe that's me, but I'll take it as a compliment.



Hope I don't hit my head on the door way on the way out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RichardHagen said:


> Photo is from WWE.com.
> 
> When I went to Raw in June. I'm the one turned around in the yellow CM Punk shirt, looking like an idiot. My girlfriend is taking a picture of me while Dean Ambrose is walking toward me.


:lmao fucking awesome.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HoganTheGOAT said:


> Well, you cared enough to comment, which says something. I'm not sure why it's difficult to believe that's me, but I'll take it as a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I don't hit my head on the door way on the way out.


It's hard for them to believe it because their arms look like this:


----------



## Palahniuk

Nah, more like










Dat right forearm workout.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Palahniuk said:


> Nah, more like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat right forearm workout.


That dude is gonna turn Japanese. I really think so.


----------



## Thad Castle

Headliner said:


>


Carl Winslow in the house!


----------



## The_It_Factor

HoganTheGOAT said:


> I'll take this as a compliment. What part don't you believe?


no, i believe it's you, i just don't believe you're 270.... but i guess anything's possible at 6'6


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

http://imgur.com/yH3rQTy

only picture I have without my friends in it (im sure they wouldn't want to see a random pic of themselves in a wrestling forum)


----------



## ABK

Looking nice.


----------



## Joshi Judas

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> http://imgur.com/yH3rQTy
> 
> only picture I have without my friends in it (im sure they wouldn't want to see a random pic of themselves in a wrestling forum)



Wow, you look great :


----------



## NeyNey

RichardHagen said:


> Photo is from WWE.com.
> 
> When I went to Raw in June. I'm the one turned around in the yellow CM Punk shirt, looking like an idiot. My girlfriend is taking a picture of me while Dean Ambrose is walking toward me.


LOL THAT'S YOU? AWESOME :lmao 
I remember some of us talking about the "Dude in the yellow shirt's face" and people suggested you as a smilie back then too. :lmao

How strong was the aura of the GOAT? :mark:

Also wanna see the Pic that your GF took... please? :brie


----------



## hag

NeyNey said:


> LOL THAT'S YOU? AWESOME :lmao
> I remember some of us talking about the "Dude in the yellow shirt's face" and people suggested you as a smilie back then too. :lmao
> 
> How strong was the aura of the GOAT? :mark:
> 
> Also wanna see the Pic that your GF took... please? :brie


Lmao! Yeah, man. it's me. I might have to go back in forums and check it out. Here's the pic:


----------



## Palahniuk

^ That pic's simply made to go along with the old 'cool story, bro' meme :lol


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

So I'm a graduate now.


----------



## Palahniuk

Congrats.


----------



## AJ

Is that a corner of an Irn Bru towel, haha?


----------



## HiddenViolence

Scottish-Suplex said:


> So I'm a graduate now.


----------



## HoganTheGOAT

The_It_Factor said:


> no, i believe it's you, i just don't believe you're 270.... but i guess anything's possible at 6'6


That's it, find another excuse. It must be possible because I'm 6'6. Because everyone my height is that size. Or maybe I lift regularly and acquired my 52 inch chest while you can only dream of such a physical specimen. I'd stuff you in a locker and laugh at you. Later hater.


----------



## The_It_Factor

HoganTheGOAT said:


> That's it, find another excuse. It must be possible because I'm 6'6. Because everyone my height is that size. Or maybe I lift regularly and acquired my 52 inch chest while you can only dream of such a physical specimen. I'd stuff you in a locker and laugh at you. Later hater.


Lol, you've never seen me nor have any idea what I look like/how big I am. All I said was that I don't believe that you're 270 based on your size. i mentioned your height because people that are 6'5+ often weigh a lot more than they look... It's really not that big of a deal.... 

Oh well, I'll be sure to look out for guys at the gym in the local triad area of NC who are flexing in the mirrors... Maybe I'll teach you a thing or two about working out


----------



## HitMark

HoganTheGOAT said:


> That's it, find another excuse. It must be possible because I'm 6'6. Because everyone my height is that size. Or maybe I lift regularly and acquired my 52 inch chest while you can only dream of such a physical specimen. I'd stuff you in a locker and laugh at you. Later hater.



Well, I've become a fan. Plz don't beat me up.


----------



## hag

Ladies please stop arguing.


----------



## The_It_Factor

RichardHagen said:


> Ladies please stop arguing.


----------



## NeyNey

RichardHagen said:


> Lmao! Yeah, man. it's me. I might have to go back in forums and check it out. Here's the pic:


Hahaha fucking awesome, thanks! :lol


----------



## Clique

Taken today, glasses~! make another appearance on WF:


----------



## brandiexoxo

Chicago?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Clique

^
sweet home


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Fresh Dougie said:


> #HustleGang


Totally your clone!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sorry but that RAW pic almost tops Will's pics for being amazing. :lol

Cool pics, Clique (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Yeah just chilling with The Miz and Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## charlesxo

How tall are you Ratman?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

BLEACH said:


> How tall are you Ratman?


Around 6'3" - 6'4". Yeah I know I'm tall. Everyone says that.


----------



## THANOS

Haven't posted a pic here in ages, so figured it was about time for another.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

slick cut, yo. (Y)


----------



## hag

Tall people are the best people.

6'3 here.


----------



## charlesxo

I'm 6'1, pretty happy with that. :hogan2


----------



## hag

Big Show & I.


----------



## SonoShion

BLEACH said:


> I'm 6'1, pretty happy with that. :hogan2


I'm 6'1 too and it feels awkward if someone is taller than me. I hate that feeling.

That's a sweet lady you've got there Richard. Now I know why you don't wanna loose her.


----------



## hag

SonoShion said:


> I'm 6'1 too and it feels awkward if someone is taller than me. I hate that feeling.
> 
> That's a sweet lady you've got there Richard. Now I know why you don't wanna loose her.


Thank ya.


----------



## Harbinger

Ricardo looks like a weasel in that picture...

Look at Show's hands compared to Hagen's who's 6'3... Unreal.


----------



## D17

RichardHagen said:


> Lmao! Yeah, man. it's me. I might have to go back in forums and check it out. Here's the pic:


go on son


----------



## hag

Harbinger said:


> Ricardo looks like a weasel in that picture...
> 
> Look at Show's hands compared to Hagen's who's 6'3... Unreal.


Dude was a giant.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RichardHagen said:


> Tall people are the best people.
> 
> 6'3 here.


I'm short as hell. Well I'm 5'5, but I don't think I'll be getting much taller. I'm 24 and I can still wear shoes that I own from middle school.


----------



## charlesxo

You're a pretty tall potato :brodgers


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm actually more of a tater if you ask me.


----------



## Nostalgia

Calahart said:


> I'm short as hell. Well I'm 5'5, but I don't think I'll be getting much taller. I'm 24 and I can still wear shoes that I own from middle school.


That sucks, lol. I'm like 5'9 and I hate my height. I'm envious of all these tall people. :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't hate my height, really. 5'9 isn't too terrible.


----------



## McQueen

5'9 is average height in North America. 

Hispanics lower the national average.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I like being tall. But yeah I have always been tall. Was probably around 6'1 in middle school and 6'2 - 6'3 in high school.


----------



## Nostalgia

McQueen said:


> 5'9 is average height in North America.
> 
> Hispanics lower the national average.


And others races too. Generally Asians and Indians are smaller on average than white people. 

But I'm a adult white male so I'm kinda below-average among white males. 

I'd be interested in seeing what the average height is for individual races among countries.

Hate is too strong of a word, but I don't like my height. Lots of girls are 5'9 and taller these days and with high heels on they can be easily taller than you.


----------



## McQueen

Tall women are awesome. :homer


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nostalgia said:


> Hate is too strong of a word, but I don't like my height. Lots of girls are 5'9 and taller these days and with high heels on they can be easily taller than you.


My female roommate is around 5'3 and has been the same height for as long as I have. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia

Height for women isn't nearly as much as a issue as it is for men. Women can just wear high heels, and guys are less much fussy about wanting a woman of a certain height, unlike some women who just want to be with a tall man. Men suffer from height discrimination more than women. 

I've been the same height since I was 16.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'll never understand some of you men. :lol My boyfriend is around 6'1 and although he doesn't necessarily complain about it, whenever it's brought up he makes it seem like he'd prefer to be taller.


----------



## Walls

Tall women freak me the fuck out. I'm 6'2 so if a woman is eye level with me, I find it unattractive. 5'3 is ideal for a woman, to me. Anything over 5'5 is pushing it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I don't mind a woman's height tbh. They just can't be taller than me, which is rare to see.


----------



## Nostalgia

Calahart said:


> I'll never understand some of you men. :lol My boyfriend is around 6'1 and although he doesn't necessarily complain about it, whenever it's brought up he makes it seem like he'd prefer to be taller.


Oh boy, I didn't know you were female until now. :lol

This conversation just got more interesting.



S&M Walls said:


> Tall women freak me the fuck out. I'm 6'2 so if a woman is eye level with me, I find it unattractive. 5'3 is ideal for a woman, to me. Anything over 5'5 is pushing it.


6'2 compared to 5'3 is a bit of a noticeable difference. For me being 5'9, someone probably 5'4 to 5'6 would be ideal for me.


----------



## brandiexoxo

I've been 5'2 1/2 for like 7 years :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

5'2 laying on your back most likely.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nostalgia said:


> Oh boy, I didn't know you were female until now. :lol
> 
> This conversation just got more interesting.


I could be gay for all you know. wens


----------



## Nostalgia

You mentioning your female roommate and saying ''I'll never understand some of you men'' which is something a woman would say, makes me assume you're a woman.


----------



## Pratchett

Calahart said:


> I could be gay for all you know. wens


Post a pic in this thread and we'll all know. :agree:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

brandiexoxo said:


> I've been 5'2 1/2 for like 7 years :3
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was gonna say, I've been 5'2" since like 7th grade lolololol.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Catalanotto said:


> I was gonna say, I've been 5'2" since like 7th grade lolololol.


Right! Lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett

Catalanotto said:


> I was gonna say, I've been 5'2" since like 7th grade lolololol.


I was 6'2" in the eighth grade. And then I stopped growing. Very disappointed. :sad:
I was a runt in my family.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Pratchett said:


> Post a pic in this thread and we'll all know. :agree:


I could find any picture of any person on the internet and say it was me.



Spoiler: I'm not all that anyway



:ziggler1


----------



## Nostalgia

Runt of the family at 6'2? Good grief.


----------



## Pratchett

Nostalgia said:


> Runt of the family at 6'2? Good grief.


My uncles were 6'11", 6'10", 6'9", 6'7" and 6'6".
My aunts were 6'5", 6'3" and 6'. My mom is 6'1".


----------



## Nostalgia

That's some crazy family genetics right there, lol.


----------



## Stealth420

Ha been a while so guess it's time for more pics 

Chilling with the hoody -









From my birthday party a few weeks ago -


----------



## haribo

That's a scrilla moustache if I ever saw one.



S&M Walls said:


> Tall women freak me the fuck out. I'm 6'2 so if a woman is eye level with me, I find it unattractive. 5'3 is ideal for a woman, to me. Anything over 5'5 is pushing it.


----------



## A$AP

Very smiley worthy. :vato


----------



## CALΔMITY

A$AP said:


> Very smiley worthy. *:vato*


:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

"I gets whites like I'm Montana, I gets bitches like I'm Santana"


----------



## hag

Talking about family genetics, my dad is the shortest of his 8 brothers at 6'3''. Tallest is my Uncle Gus who is 7'2''. 

Nuts.


----------



## Daiko

Big bad Gus.


----------



## CALΔMITY

My mom and dad are both taller than their siblings and even their siblings aren't necessarily short. I don't know why I (quite literally) got the short end of the stick as far as height goes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Over 7 feet is crazy...how can he high five?


----------



## brandiexoxo

Sadie says hi!!  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

Seems like a happy bugger.


----------



## brandiexoxo

She's always happy <3



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MOX

Pratchett said:


> My uncles were 6'11", 6'10", 6'9", 6'7" and 6'6".
> My aunts were 6'5", 6'3" and 6'. My mom is 6'1".


Used to think I was fairly tall at 6', then had a gf once who was an inch smaller than me, and I was an usher at a mate's wedding who was 6'6", and his missus was 6'3".

At the suit measuring meeting, with them and several members of their even taller families, me and my usually massively tall gf were suddenly in the land of the giants.

I'll never shake that feeling. Felt like earth had been invaded.


----------



## Ruth

Headliner said:


> bugger


What are you...


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## H

Seemed like it was time.


----------



## hag

Thread was kinda dying, so i'll post.

This was almost 2 years ago, graduation from highschool party, deal.


----------



## nikola123

Stealth420 said:


> Ha been a while so guess it's time for more pics
> 
> Chilling with the hoody -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my birthday party a few weeks ago -


If you and Hitler kissed your moustache would not touch :ex:

or atleast it looks like it to me ._.


----------



## Pratchett

RichardHagen said:


> Thread was kinda dying, so i'll post.
> 
> This was almost 2 years ago, graduation from highschool party, deal.


Hunh. Who is that you cropped out? Sister? Mom? GF from two years ago? Don't tease us, man.
You know we are gonna pry. 

_______________

And Calahart, we are still waiting for that legit pic from you.
I believe in you. I trust you. And it is not just the alcohol talking.


----------



## hag

Pratchett said:


> Hunh. Who is that you cropped out? Sister? Mom? GF from two years ago? Don't tease us, man.
> You know we are gonna pry.


Hahaha, sort of girlfriend/friend at the time, we are just close friends.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was actually going to cave and post a picture in here, but this outdated laptop doesn't know how to configure a webcam. I also don't have a digital cam and I can't upload things from my phone without a chip.


----------



## Boba Fett




----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Played at my local rock bar last night for the first time with my Rage Against The Machine tribute band. Tore the fucking house down, it's probably the best gig I've ever played (not necessarily performance wise, but the energy and the atmosphere was incredible). All with swollen glands too. I'm an absolute wreck today.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Rage Against the Machine Tribute band eh? That's wicked.


----------



## Pratchett

Worked at a haunted house last night. I got to play the role of the Devil, who was in charge of sentencing anyone who walked in to eternity in hell. Red robes and a gavel in hand, I had a blast scaring the shit out of unsuspecting patrons by being the first thing they saw popping out of the darkness screaming at them. I had to wear a mask, and the eye black I used was really irritating my eyes by the end of the night.

So here is what I looked like after getting most of it cleaned off:










Still ready to scare! My eyes were sore and I was really tired and about to go to bad when I took that. :lmao Felt like I had to share with you guys though. Here is a link to the Haunted House website, if you scroll down you can get a little peek at what I looked like as Judge Satan: http://www.houseofdoom.net/mt-healthy In the three and a half hours I worked, I scared 6 to 8 people so bad they had to leave before going through the rest of the House. Victory!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Ahh, that's so awesome! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988

haribo said:


>


I wonder if Shaq's wiener is longer than her arm? 



Gary Oak said:


> Big bad Gus.


Vince needs to sign him ASAP! 



brandiexoxo said:


> Sadie says hi!!
> 
> WHat a bitch! Not you Brandie haha.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





The Ultimate Puke said:


> Played at my local rock bar last night for the first time with my Rage Against The Machine tribute band.


WHat a cool idea for a tribute band. What was your setlist? If Born of a Broken Man didn't make the set you are getting neg repped like a motherfucker. Kidding. But seriously play it if you don't.


----------



## Not Lying

this was the last party before Uni stated 2 weeks ago... good times.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Liar!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

MachoMadness1988 said:


> WHat a cool idea for a tribute band. What was your setlist? If Born of a Broken Man didn't make the set you are getting neg repped like a motherfucker. Kidding. But seriously play it if you don't.


We only started up about 4 months ago so still learning some songs. Set last night was;

Bulls on Parade
Testify
Bombtrack
Guerrilla Radio
Know Your Enemy
Maggie's Farm
Sleep Now In The Fire
Wake Up
Take The Power Back
Killing In The Name
Kick Out The Jams
Bullet In The Head


I think I lost about half a stone in water weight alone playing that set  We've been offered 2 more gigs off of last night's performance. Hopefully get one of the next shows recorded for youtube.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Their cover of Maggie's Farm is great as is Street Fightin Man and Ghost of TJ. 

God I'd love to see RATM live.


----------



## Ruth

X-post from Rants:


----------



## brandiexoxo

Grown woman in Mario shirts ftw. 









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FBrizzle

My "RAWR" face.


----------



## Yeah1993

Me + Seinfeld shirt + Squidward pez dispenser. 











Better shot:



Spoiler: jfgj


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok, now you're back to where you always were with me.

not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## Yeah1993

I can stop screaming 'serenity now' and look at my pez dispenser some more. FWIW, tic tacs don't work in there.


----------



## Redwood

BIG E WINNING said:


> "I gets whites like I'm Montana, I gets bitches like I'm Santana"


(Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah1993 said:


> I can stop screaming 'serenity now' and look at my pez dispenser some more. FWIW, tic tacs don't work in there.


Were you ever once in your lifetime hooked on pez? b/c that would be terrific for a story to tell.


----------



## Yeah1993

I'll turn to that if I ever need rehab.


----------



## Obfuscation

That'll give you all the hand you need.


----------



## Rah

Is... is that Rush?


----------



## Obfuscation

Why else would you believe he is such a Lucha enthusiast? It all makes sense.


----------



## haribo

The Primer said:


> Were you ever once in your lifetime hooked on pez? b/c that would be terrific for a story to tell.


I bought a 5-pack of Pez sweets to go with my free Darth Vader dispenser. I only ate one and still have the rest somewhere.


This was in 1999.


----------



## hag

Bored to death at work.


----------



## HitMark

RichardHagen said:


> Bored to death at work.



You look better with a beard. Or stubble.


----------



## Headliner

.........................................Um.


----------



## brandiexoxo

...


----------



## McQueen

HEADLINER IS BLACK!?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

McQueen said:


> HEADLINER IS BLACK!?


No it's Photoshop brah. fpalm


----------



## McQueen

Oh thank goodness. I've been calling him Mah ..... for years now as an ironic thing between two obviously white dudes.


----------



## Rush

hey mcqueen, sup mah .....


----------



## McQueen

Mah squinty ....., how its goin my


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McQueen

WAGG serious question. Are you the black dude responsible for all this horrible songs like Rebecca Black Friday and that new Chinese Food song?


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> Mah squinty ....., how its goin my


pretty good my minimum wage ...... not too keen on wagg trying to be half australian there. supwitchugirl


----------



## brandiexoxo

McQueen said:


> WAGG serious question. Are you the black dude responsible for all this horrible songs like Rebecca Black Friday and that new Chinese Food song?


Oh lawd! Why did her parents agree to that!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk

This thread's sex appeal has really gone up in the last two pics.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not minimum wage but I sure as hell ain't makin' dem papers n.e.moe, ya feel me son?


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> hey mcqueen, sup mah .....


did you get one of those surgeries to make your eyes look bigger or are you just trying really really hard.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I think he used a filter. He didn't say #nofilter.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

McQueen said:


> WAGG serious question. Are you the black dude responsible for all this horrible songs like Rebecca Black Friday and that new Chinese Food song?


I wouldn't look at anything I produced, more than once, so maybe.


----------



## Boba Fett




----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> I think he used a filter. He didn't say #nofilter.


#nofilter #toomuchflash #notaselfie #woo #yaysummeriscoming


----------



## CALΔMITY

I actually found a means to take a picture. I tried with the whole keeping gender and all a secret, but I pretty much stopped caring. Here I am in all my cam whoring glory.










Picture quality sucks because it's night time and I took it with my DSI.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

You have risen.


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You have risen.


Love that gif.

Yes I have risen...to snatch up souls one smile at a time. :dance


----------



## haribo

Rush said:


>


Whiskey nose :fergie


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Screwball

HitMark said:


> You look better with a beard. Or stubble.


Hagen is taken, HitMark. :kobe


----------



## Rush

who is the chick on your right Kenny?


----------



## TAR

Looking sharp there Kenny. 

Black&White :saul


----------



## HitMark

Tobit said:


> Hagen is taken, HitMark. :kobe



Sorry.


----------



## hag

HitMark said:


> You look better with a beard. Or stubble.





Tobit said:


> Hagen is taken, HitMark. :kobe












Thanks Tobit


----------



## PGSucks

First picture is me now, and the second was my senior prom like 6 months ago during my fatter days. I hate the girl now, but with the money I spent for the pictures, I might as well post them somewhere. :side:

Wonder if any of you saw me at SummerSlam...


----------



## Obfuscation

If you look at the suit just right it looks like the original costume of the Black Ranger _(from Power Rangers..)_

Bossy.


----------



## hag

PGSucks said:


>


How is that Punk zip up?? I was thinking about getting it. Worried about it feeling cheap.


----------



## PGSucks

I think it actually feels really nice if you only wear it casually, but I actually use it as a workout hoodie, so yeah


----------



## WWCturbo

That's the angry me  smiling is too mainstream


----------



## HitMark

RichardHagen said:


> Thanks Tobit


(Y)


----------



## Hart Break Kid

sweet


----------



## MachoMadness1988

PGSucks said:


> First picture is me now, and the second was my senior prom like 6 months ago during my fatter days. I hate the girl now, but with the money I spent for the pictures, I might as well post them somewhere. :side:
> 
> Wonder if any of you saw me at SummerSlam...


Won't lie dude she is pretty good lookin. 

Congrats on dropping some LBs. I dropped like 75 lbs in less than a year. It's tough.


----------



## PGSucks

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Won't lie dude she is pretty good lookin.
> 
> Congrats on dropping some LBs. I dropped like 75 lbs in less than a year. It's tough.


Oh, I know. But she's a bit loose with her morals. :side:

And thanks. I'm a big fitness guy, so I'm not too worried about weight, but more with overall look. Congrats on your weight loss BTW!


----------



## Callisto

Calahart said:


> I actually found a means to take a picture. I tried with the whole keeping gender and all a secret, but I pretty much stopped caring. Here I am in all my cam whoring glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture quality sucks because it's night time and I took it with my DSI.


What? I thought you were a gay guy. :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

TehJerichoFan said:


> What? I thought you were a gay guy. :side:


I remember saying that I _could_ have been a gay man for all anyone knew. :lol That was just me messing around, though. Like I said in the post I pretty much stopped with all that at this point.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

PGSucks said:


> Oh, I know. *But she's a bit loose with her morals.* :side:
> 
> And thanks. I'm a big fitness guy, so I'm not too worried about weight, but more with overall look. Congrats on your weight loss BTW!


I know the type haha. 

And thanks man.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Beard getting fierce. It's not usually that red. It's the lighting. I'm only like 29% ginger.


----------



## Skins

MACHO ! Tobias










If you cut your beard and got a stache, I cannot be the only that has said this ?

you have hear of this show right ?


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Haha I have heard that before. Mostly get Seth Rogan which I don't see at all. 

Also heard Zach G and Jack Black when I grow my hair out and loose the glasses. 

Yes I love Arrested Development. One of my fave shows. Funny thing about David Cross is he is married to Amber Tamblyn who I absolutely adore. Fingers grossed for a chick like that.


----------



## Skins

I see seth rogan alittle bit, zack G and jack back are a negative though

Good thing you heard of the show, I thought you would and think I was making fun


----------



## MachoMadness1988

The dude gets to sleep with Amber Tamblyn. Even if you were making fun I win that round haha.


----------



## Skins

wasnt at all, Ive never heard of that chick though


----------



## MachoMadness1988

So adorable....


----------



## Tater

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Beard getting fierce. It's not usually that red. It's the lighting. I'm only like 29% ginger.


:clap Well done, sir!


----------



## MachoMadness1988

^^

See dude wasn't lying haha. The pic doesn't do it justice either. Chicks dig the beard no doubt.


----------



## That Guy

Been a while since I've been here. 


_GOAT T - SHIRT _


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That shirt is awesome. (Y)

MachoMadness1988 getting his Sheamus on...on his chin that is :side: (Y)


----------



## MECCA1

That Guy said:


> Been a while since I've been here.
> 
> 
> _GOAT T - SHIRT _


 ur moms hawt


----------



## That Guy

> ur moms hawt


that's not my mom


----------



## MachoMadness1988

That Guy said:


> Been a while since I've been here.
> 
> 
> _GOAT T - SHIRT _


That shirt is awesome haha. She is cute. 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> That shirt is awesome. (Y)
> 
> MachoMadness1988 getting his Sheamus on...on his chin that is :side: (Y)


Thanks fella. See what I did there? I'm 0% Irish oddly enough haha.


----------



## Gandhi

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Beard getting fierce. It's not usually that red. It's the lighting. I'm only like 29% ginger.


You. I am envious of you, very fucking envious.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Amazing beard MachoMadness. A solid B+ (Y)


----------



## MachoMadness1988

^^^

Thanks dudes.


----------



## charlesxo

It's been a while, so why not?










I unfortunately still lack the ability to grow facial hair. :kobe7


----------



## Kenny

Rush said:


> who is the chick on your right Kenny?


best friend from uni.


----------



## Rush

she's cute (Y)


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Jäger said:


> It's been a while, so why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unfortunately still lack the ability to grow facial hair. :kobe7


Looking good my man. :denzel


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Jäger said:


> *It's been a while, so why not?*


There goes my alzheimer's again, comes with my age, but you posted a pic already? I have a slight feeling I remember which pic that might be thou.


----------



## charlesxo

Back when I had 666 posts :kanye


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Jäger said:


> Back when I had 666 posts :kanye


I did a tiny search, and I was right about my hunch. (Y)


----------



## TAR

Dat peach fuzz on Olivia Munn :lol

naw

Looking good Bleach


----------



## WWCturbo

Jäger said:


> I unfortunately still lack the ability to grow facial hair. :kobe7


Not your fault man, that's nature and genes for ya.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TheHype said:


> Dat peach fuzz on *Olivia Munn* :lol
> 
> naw
> 
> Looking good Bleach


That's the first name that came to mind when trying to remember. lol All good thou


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Jäger said:


> Back when I had 666 posts :kanye














WWCturbo said:


> Not your fault man, that's nature and genes for ya.


I couldnt grow a good beard until I was in my mid 20's. It happens.


----------



## STEVALD

*My current Facebook display picture.








*


----------



## Macker

Who's that on the right?
bama4


----------



## SonoShion

What asian roots do you have Jäger?


----------



## STEVALD

Macker said:


> Who's that on the right?
> bama4


*On your right? She's the one I'm hitting on :ambrose*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

KENSENBERG said:


> best friend from uni.


Errr, Ken? 

I thought I was your best friend?


----------



## Macker

TONY MONTANA said:


> *On your right? She's the one I'm hitting on :ambrose*












My man!


----------



## MachoMadness1988

TONY MONTANA said:


> *My current Facebook display picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup ladies? :bruce3


----------



## STEVALD

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Sup ladies? :bruce3


----------



## MachoMadness1988

TONY MONTANA said:


>



If only I was as sexy as Shannon the Cannon!


----------



## jackbhoy

Waiting on Bound for Glory so I thought I masewell


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ What kind of pattern does your beanie have on it? It looks like snowflakes, but it's kind of blurry.


----------



## jackbhoy

Ehh I'm not sure what there meant to be, its my christmas beanie haha getting into the spirit already


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Bound for Glory? Ummmm it's called Hell in a Cell and it's next week hahahaha. 

Seriously though....

I hope AJ Styles losses and WWE signs him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

jackbhoy said:


> Ehh I'm not sure what there meant to be, its my christmas beanie haha getting into the spirit already


That beanie is...awesome! :dance


----------



## jackbhoy

Calahart said:


> That beanie is...awesome! :dance


haha thanks


----------



## CALΔMITY

jackbhoy said:


> haha thanks


No problem. I swear one of these days I'm going to learn to crochet, knit, and sew. Mostly crochet so I can make my own beanies.


----------



## Buttermaker

jackbhoy said:


> Ehh I'm not sure what there meant to be, its my christmas beanie haha getting into the spirit already


Nice toque!


----------



## MachoMadness1988

That beanie is dope. I want a sweater like that!


----------



## charlesxo

SonoShion said:


> What asian roots do you have Jäger?


Asia







































:brodgers





































Naw, I'm half Filipino.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Jäger said:


> Asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I'm half Filipino.


----------



## brandiexoxo

I looooove that beanie!! I'm jelly 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I have this huge fascination. I have like 10. I want one like that as well.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

*Got a wonky eye for some reason!*


----------



## jackbhoy

everyones loving the beanie


----------



## DOPA

Might as well post these here as they are on my facebook. On saturday I went to the Revolution Wrestling event in London which was an awesome event. My first live wrestling show since I was 9 or something silly. Since I was a kid at least. I also went to the meet and greet and got to meet loads of wrestlers. I had a video of Cabana but it didn't come out unfortunately . But anyway here's some photos of the event.

Me with the legendary Bret The Hitman Hart









Me with Hiroshi Tanahashi










Me with Prince Devitt doing the bullet club sign (very badly on my behalf)










Me with Ricochet










Me with Davey Richards










Me with Michael Elgin (guy's a beast)










First photo with Noam Dar, check out his eyes LOL.










Second with Noam Dar










Me with Rampage Brown










Event was awesome overall, getting to see Tanahashi's European debut is something I won't forget in a hurry and Devitt vs Ricochet was awesome.


----------



## HitMark

Why is Davey's nose bleeding and how come you have red eyes in each photo except for the Bret one?


----------



## DOPA

I dunno bout Davey's nosebleed but the red eyes is my phone's camera.


----------



## HitMark

Crusade said:


> I dunno bout Davey's nosebleed but the red eyes is my phone's camera.


I knew that, I meant like in some photos you have red eyes but the other person doesn't. Usually when my camera has red eyes problem, everyone in the photo has red eyes.


----------



## DOPA

Well I dunno tbh :lol.


----------



## Oxidamus

Rush we should chat about noses cause we have something in common


----------



## Obfuscation

TANAHASHI.

Oh shit that's totally amazing. Mad jealous you got to see him work live, let alone meet him. Right on.


----------



## Jive turkey

thats my sexy face

yo if girls got hot from the pic pm me...no fatties


----------



## haribo

Jive turkey said:


> yo if girls got hot from the pic pm me...no fatties


What if I'm Mickie James' cousin?


----------



## Obfuscation

Jive turkey


----------



## Jive turkey

haribo said:


> What if I'm Mickie James' cousin?


then i want the rest of the weed you promised you lying fat whale bitch

but leave your phones cause you know.. a bootty call is a booty call


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Jive turkey.....


With dat natural charisma you must make bitches wet more than a water park! :bearer:usangle:hbk3:HHH2:lawler:hoganunk7:bully4:austin3:rock2:cena5:reigns:langston:vince7:flair3:heyman:cody2batista4steiner2:showiper1:dazzler:miz:regal:magnus2:ddp:fandangorton2:edge2:cole3:bark:russo:hogan2:daniels:ziggler3:eddie:jeff1tunga3:truth:cornetteanda:tlk:snrub:mcbainotatosmileywens:smokey:lewis:bruce3:barkley2:drake2:meltzer:meltzer:meltzer:meltzer:meltzer:bearer


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Jive turkey said:


> thats my sexy face
> 
> yo if girls got hot from the pic pm me...no fatties



***


----------



## Klee

The Beanie is overrated.


----------



## Jive turkey

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Jive turkey.....
> 
> 
> With dat natural charisma you must make bitches wet more than a water park! :bearer:usangle:hbk3:HHH2:lawler:hoganunk7:bully4:austin3:rock2:cena5:reigns:langston:vince7:flair3:heyman:cody2batista4steiner2:showiper1:dazzler:miz:regal:magnus2:ddp:fandangorton2:edge2:cole3:bark:russo:hogan2:daniels:ziggler3:eddie:jeff1tunga3:truth:cornetteanda:tlk:snrub:mcbainotatosmileywens:smokey:lewis:bruce3:barkley2:drake2:meltzer:meltzer:meltzer:meltzer:meltzer:bearer


yo dog you know it. i is a player in the game of love and honeys are the dice with wich i rolls. ya know what im saying?


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## rabidwolverine27

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Jäger said:


>


I'm so wet right now.


----------



## McQueen

Whats new Cat.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Jive turkey said:


> yo dog you know it. i is a player in the game of love and honeys are the dice with wich i rolls. ya know what im saying?


Haha true true, nephew! 



Jäger said:


>


This dude shit's on Biggie!



Catalanotto said:


> I'm so wet right now.


As you should be!

Go on..........



McQueen said:


> Whats new Cat.


:lol


----------



## McQueen

MM88 I saw your beard. I approve.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

^^^

Thanks dawg. It's a lot of work being lazy and not shaving. Chicks dig it so I'm down.


----------



## McQueen

I just shaved my white trash facial hair off but more so because i'm going to try and get a small loan at the bank tomorrow and want to look like less of a poor dirtbag.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Can I have like $50?


----------



## Gandhi

Jive..Turkey?


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Jive Turkey....

You be a hi rolla.....how about ya giva honky $100


----------



## brandiexoxo

I get really bored at work sometimes.


----------



## Headliner

You're fired. O.


----------



## McQueen

Once K fires you its final.

but thats because K is discriminant against white women.


----------



## brandiexoxo

you can't fire the mothafuckin boss!!


----------



## Headliner

I'll get your District Manager.


----------



## Skins

brandiexoxo said:


> I get really bored at work sometimes.


I got fired by Subway


----------



## brandiexoxo

You mean the one that goes out with me and drinks? Go right ahead! :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brandiexoxo

redskins25 said:


> I got fired by Subway


Id hire you  I'm looking for reliable workers and not the lazy fucks I have right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I need a new job. I like my job but my boss is a douche nozzle.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Well its almost 12 am where Im at and I slept all day, Got 3 days off :agree::agree:

Anyways haven't posted a pic in awhile so yea...


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I'd do just about anything for 3 days in a row off. Ugh. I have lazy ass co workers I need to pick up the slack for. Lets not talk work....I will get angry. Grrrrr.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I'd do just about anything for 3 days in a row off. Ugh. I have lazy ass co workers I need to pick up the slack for. Lets not talk work....I will get angry. Grrrrr.


Hopefully you picking up the slack for others comes back to help you in the future. Or you just did all their work for nothing...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

brandiexoxo said:


> I get really bored at work sometimes.


Hair is in a bun, we're getting somewhere


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Dat Subway Selfie :datass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Dat Subway Selfie :datass


Dude, google Munro Chambers. And tell me you don't look like him. :agree:


----------



## MachoMadness1988

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Hopefully you picking up the slack for others comes back to help you in the future. Or you just did all their work for nothing...


As Gorilla Monsoon would say....

highly unlikely

But the OT is nice. But I value my free time more than extra money.


----------



## brandiexoxo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dude, google Munro Chambers. And tell me you don't look like him. :agree:


Yes!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

brandiexoxo said:


> You mean the one that goes out with me and drinks? Go right ahead! :3
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's violating policy. Fired.


swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hair is in a bun, we're getting somewhere


Did you change your sheets yet?


----------



## McQueen

:lmao WAGG

I hang out with my boss sometimes at the bar. Its awesome lol.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Headliner said:


> He's violating policy. Fired.
> 
> Did you change your sheets yet?


*she 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NewJack's Shank

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dude, google Munro Chambers. And tell me you don't look like him. :agree:


 :lol


----------



## McQueen

Two ladies drinking after making men sandwiches all day. Sounds like the start of any good porn.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

brandiexoxo said:


> *she
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Go on. Wait. Unzips. And..........?



McQueen said:


> Two ladies drinking after making men sandwiches all day. Sounds like the start of any good porn.


Stop talking you are ruining it!


----------



## Skins

brandiexoxo said:


> Id hire you  I'm looking for reliable workers and not the lazy fucks I have right now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why thank you

And yea I hate lazy fucks too, and I've never been anywhere close to boss postion


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lmao! Not like that you pervs! We shared a hotel room once for a convention! It was awesome and awkward at the same time!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skins

brandiexoxo said:


> Lmao! Not like that you pervs! We shared a hotel room once for a convention! It was awesome and awkward at the same time!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:hbk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

brandiexoxo said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:agree:



Headliner said:


> Did you change your sheets yet?


:side:



WillMark4NewJack said:


> :lol


:saul


----------



## McQueen

#WAGG

(yes thats Hashtag-WAGG)


----------



## CALΔMITY

brandiexoxo said:


> you can't fire the mothafuckin boss!!


Luckyy I wish I could take selfies at work and not get fired for doin so. Almost all of us at work are chicks and we're all cool with each other. I guess it wouldn't harm anything to do so off the clock. My uniform makes me look like a car mechanic or something, though. :lol


----------



## Pratchett

brandiexoxo said:


> Lmao! Not like that you pervs! We shared a hotel room once for a convention! It was awesome and awkward at the same time!


Fixed it for us you

Go on...


----------



## Jive turkey

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Haha true true, nephew!
> 
> 
> 
> This dude shit's on Biggie!
> 
> 
> 
> As you should be!
> 
> Go on..........
> 
> 
> 
> :lol



shieet honeys getin wet aint nothing new fo me, i calls it tuesdays


----------



## brandiexoxo

Calahart said:


> Luckyy I wish I could take selfies at work and not get fired for doin so. Almost all of us at work are chicks and we're all cool with each other. I guess it wouldn't harm anything to do so off the clock. My uniform makes me look like a car mechanic or something, though. :lol


Lol, I was there counted the inventory at night for my weekly paperwork. When its little things like that I get to wear my Subway Ts and not the ugly green manager shirt :x! 

I had to give a one-min repremand to my guys here because I found out they were posting vines lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Posting vines?


----------



## brandiexoxo

Calahart said:


> Posting vines?


Those video things all the kids are posting nowadays. They were filming in the backroom

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

brandiexoxo said:


> Those video things all the kids are posting nowadays. They were filming in the backroom
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ah I wouldn't know. I'm just barely getting my first evers smart phone today so for my age I'm behind with the times.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Calahart said:


> Ah I wouldn't know. I'm just barely getting my first evers smart phone today so for my age I'm behind with the times.


Awesome! Yeah idk what site you do it or if its like an app. I just know its little videos called vines.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag

Brandie, a buddy of mine told me he was in trouble at Subway because an inspector noticed he didn't ask someone if they wanted extra meat, but it was a veggie sub???


----------



## CALΔMITY

brandiexoxo said:


> Awesome! Yeah idk what site you do it or if its like an app. I just know its little videos called vines.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ahh alrighty then.



RichardHagen said:


> Brandie, a buddy of mine told me he was in trouble at Subway because an inspector noticed he didn't ask someone if they wanted extra meat, but it was a veggie sub???


Sorry, but that's retarded.


----------



## brandiexoxo

RichardHagen said:


> Brandie, a buddy of mine told me he was in trouble at Subway because an inspector noticed he didn't ask someone if they wanted extra meat, but it was a veggie sub???


That's bullshit! Its not required to ask if they want double meat, extra cheese, bacon etc. Its nice to suggestive sell it though. Their field rep sounds like a prick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

Next time I go to Subway I'm going to challenge their policies and then say the General Manager in Minnesota said otherwise and I got her on speed dial.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lmao! Just get me in trouble lawls


----------



## CALΔMITY

Headliner is so tsundere for Brandie. It's adorable.


----------



## McQueen

Baby K, laying down the law.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Calahart said:


> Headliner is so tsundere for Brandie. It's adorable.


Tsundere?


----------



## Shepard

Tsundere is a Japanese character development process that describes a person who is initially cold and even hostile towards another person before gradually showing his or her warm side over time.


----------



## Pratchett

Shepard said:


> Tsundere is a Japanese character development process that describes a person who is initially cold and even hostile towards another person before gradually showing his or her warm side over time.


Sounds like McQueen to me :hmm:


----------



## McQueen

How can you say that when i'm so hot for you Pratchett?


----------



## Pratchett

Just like I was saying. You were kinda cold to me at first, but you warmed up and now you love me in what may not be a truly platonic way. I think it's because we are both named Eric. We have some sort of narcissistic e-love going on.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## brandiexoxo

Yeah that doesn't sound likt Headliner to me! Lol


----------



## hag




----------



## brandiexoxo

Wow! Is it a boy or girl? Its beautiful! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonoShion

She's pretending like you're not even in the picture Richard.

That's disrespectful.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

This thread got very orgyish.


----------



## Obfuscation

Blue Monday I hope.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

The Primer said:


> Blue Monday I hope.


Haha well played


----------



## brandiexoxo

SonoShion said:


> She's pretending like you're not even in the picture Richard.
> 
> That's disrespectful.


Wth am I supposed to say? XD Nice facial expression!

Looking good Hagen!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shepard said:


> Tsundere is a Japanese character development process that describes a person who is initially cold and even hostile towards another person before gradually showing his or her warm side over time.


Ah yeah that!



brandiexoxo said:


> Yeah that doesn't sound likt Headliner to me! Lol


:lmao Eh I was just kiddin' anywho.


----------



## hag

And she called him an "it"  

I'm just kidding, Jack is a man, not a boy.


----------



## DOPA

Pretty hilarious. I post several pics of a wrestling event I went to and two people reply and I got one rep. Brandie posts one work picture and there's several pages of comments. Dat girl/drawing power :lol .

At least I can rely on Cody (Y).



The Primer said:


> TANAHASHI.
> 
> Oh shit that's totally amazing. Mad jealous you got to see him work live, let alone meet him. Right on.


Speaking of which. TANAHASHI!

Yeah was amazing to meet him, I marked out haha. His main event match was real good. Match of the night was Devitt vs Ricochet though, was an awesome match.


----------



## hag




----------



## Rah

Crusade said:


> Pretty hilarious. I post several pics of a wrestling event I went to and two people reply and I got one rep. Brandie posts one work picture and there's several pages of comments. Dat girl/drawing power :lol .
> 
> At least I can rely on Cody (Y).


The rest of us are incredibly jealous and would rather act as if you didn't exist. Meeting and witnessing both Devitt and Ricochet is too much for my mind to process.


----------



## brandiexoxo

RichardHagen said:


>


He's so cute! :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett

Crusade said:


> Pretty hilarious. I post several pics of a wrestling event I went to and two people reply and I got one rep. Brandie posts one work picture and there's several pages of comments. Dat girl/drawing power :lol


Next time post pics of you in a wet t-shirt when it's cold outside.

I know for a fact I am not the only one on here who :mark: for red heads.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Crusade said:


> Pretty hilarious. I post several pics of a wrestling event I went to and two people reply and I got one rep. Brandie posts one work picture and there's several pages of comments. Dat girl/drawing power :lol .
> 
> At least I can rely on Cody (Y).
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which. TANAHASHI!
> 
> Yeah was amazing to meet him, I marked out haha. His main event match was real good. Match of the night was Devitt vs Ricochet though, was an awesome match.


I liked your pics! I was jelly of the Bret pic!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag

brandiexoxo said:


> He's so cute! :3
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


In that picture I was on my way to take him to the Vet to get his stitches removed from his surgery where he got his balls cut off.

I captioned that on Instagram like he was saying "Are we going to get my balls back, Dad?"


----------



## DOPA

Rah said:


> The rest of us are incredibly jealous and would rather act as if you didn't exist. Meeting and witnessing both Devitt and Ricochet is too much for my mind to process.


Haha . It was awesome for sure, best match of the night definitely



brandiexoxo said:


> I liked your pics! I was jelly of the Bret pic!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As you should be miss . In all seriousness though, Bret is a childhood hero of mine so it was sort of a late dream come true.



Pratchett said:


> Next time post pics of you in a wet t-shirt when it's cold outside.
> 
> I know for a fact I am not the only one on here who :mark: for red heads.


I'll keep that in mind next time .


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bit of an old picture (I'm a skinhead now), but it's one of the few pics of me where I'm not holding a pint or drooling or looking like a proper cunt.










Sorry guys, I'm not really Janine Butcher.


----------



## Shepard

well, this has ruined my entire weekend.


----------



## brandiexoxo

RichardHagen said:


> In that picture I was on my way to take him to the Vet to get his stitches removed from his surgery where he got his balls cut off.
> 
> I captioned that on Instagram like he was saying "Are we going to get my balls back, Dad?"


Aww poor guy. You shoulda left his balls alone! He woulda had beautiful pups for sure!







Crusade said:


> As you should be miss . In all seriousness though, Bret is a childhood hero of mine so it was sort of a late dream come true..


Yeah that woulda been awesome to meet him.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Pratchett said:


> Next time post pics of you in a wet t-shirt when it's cold outside.
> 
> I know for a fact I am not the only one on here who :mark: for red heads.


Red heads and brunettes all damn day!


----------



## Obfuscation

Crusade said:


> Pretty hilarious. I post several pics of a wrestling event I went to and two people reply and I got one rep. Brandie posts one work picture and there's several pages of comments. Dat girl/drawing power :lol .
> 
> At least I can rely on Cody (Y).
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which. TANAHASHI!
> 
> Yeah was amazing to meet him, I marked out haha. His main event match was real good. Match of the night was Devitt vs Ricochet though, was an awesome match.


So damn legit. Devitt too even with the irony that he's European, but him showing up feels more rare than usual haha.

Devitt vs Ricochet. Gosh, talk about a dream match to see live. Was it better than their match from NJPW this year? If comparable.


----------



## DOPA

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Red heads and brunettes all damn day!


Red headed women are such a turn on for me.



The Primer said:


> So damn legit. Devitt too even with the irony that he's European, but him showing up feels more rare than usual haha.
> 
> Devitt vs Ricochet. Gosh, talk about a dream match to see live. Was it better than their match from NJPW this year? If comparable.


I'd say it was definitely better without a doubt. Absolute dream live match up for sure. It was awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

Brilliant. (Y)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Holy moses at the Tanahashi pic dude. That must've been freakin' awesome. I mean he's pretty much the face of Puroresu at the moment and you got a pic with him? Damn. Also Devitt. :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Too bad you got rid of all that hair. Not all guys can get away with long hair.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Crusade said:


> Pretty hilarious. I post several pics of a wrestling event I went to and two people reply and I got one rep. Brandie posts one work picture and there's several pages of comments. Dat girl/drawing power :lol .
> 
> At least I can rely on Cody (Y).
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which. TANAHASHI!
> 
> Yeah was amazing to meet him, I marked out haha. His main event match was real good. Match of the night was Devitt vs Ricochet though, was an awesome match.



That's because the guys in this forum are thirsty as fuck, they will unload over anything with a pussy.

I just silently worship Rush's bedroom eyes, there is no need for 20 pages of discussion over it. That's the real power of hot, to be quietly steamy.


----------



## NoyK

Did someone say _*thirsty*_?


----------



## MOX

:lmao


----------



## Oxidamus

Catalanotto said:


> That's because the guys in this forum are thirsty as fuck, they will unload over anything with a pussy.


She also posts more cause she knows she knows she knows


----------



## Pratchett

NoyK said:


> Did someone say _*thirsty*_?


----------



## MOX

aight, this is just for tobit, who wants me to contrifuckingbute (something I have a vague feeling of having repped him at some point):










disgrace yourselves: winter is coming


----------



## Shepard

Is the winter beard?


----------



## McQueen

Just shaved off my beard and got a haircut this week but i'm going to grow a movember stashe in about a week.


----------



## MOX

Shepard said:


> Is the winter beard?












is the winter beard.


----------



## MOX

my gosh, have only just realised my beard looks like some welsh cunt has smeared shit all over my face

well, you know, probably welsh anyway

chances are


----------



## McQueen

Anark with the "Rush level" tiny eyes! Who knew.

My beard resembles the one Springsteen had in the 70's, most notably on the cover of _The Wild, The Innocent and The E Street Shuffle_


----------



## MOX

that was a year old unkempt pic btw

my beard is in a constant state of flux

and i don't use the word flux lightly


----------



## McQueen

I should post the picture of me with 3 months of beard meeting Col. Sanders of KFC fame in New Orleans a few years ago.


----------



## MOX

talk is cheap, posting actual pictures is expensive

wait, that didn't turn out like i planned


----------



## NoyK

Excuse the bad quality, it was taken with my crappy webcam.

But yeah, ain't nothing more recent than this.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Anark said:


> my gosh, have only just realised my beard looks like some welsh cunt has smeared shit all over my face
> 
> well, you know, probably welsh anyway
> 
> chances are


Our shit is contained to a football pitch thank you very much.


----------



## DOPA

Pratchett said:


>


:lmao


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Catalanotto said:


> That's because the guys in this forum are thirsty as fuck, they will unload over anything with a pussy.


Whatever. I have standards. I'd rather stick my cock in battery acid then some girls I meet. 



McQueen said:


> My beard resembles the one Springsteen had in the 70's, most notably on the cover of _The Wild, The Innocent and The E Street Shuffle_


Rosalita all damn day! :mark:


----------



## Andre

Lord Shite said:


> Bit of an old picture (I'm a skinhead now), *but it's one of the few pics of me where I'm not* holding a pint or drooling or *looking like a proper cunt*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, I'm not really Janine Butcher.


Don't lie Marty :bigron


----------



## NoyK

Er, what?


----------



## Macker

Crusade said:


> Pretty hilarious. I post several pics of a wrestling event I went to and two people reply and I got one rep. Brandie posts one work picture and there's several pages of comments. Dat girl/drawing power :lol


Pussy Power


----------



## vault21

Anark said:


> is the winter beard.


"Anark", seen here sporting the standard issue hatchet face provided by the serial killer union.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Macker said:


> Pussy Power


----------



## WWE




----------



## Buttermaker

McQueen said:


> Just shaved off my beard and got a haircut this week but i'm going to grow a movember stashe in about a week.


I'm glad you call it Movember. The americans at Dakota College in Bottineau call it "No Shave November" makes me want to kick them in the teeth every time I hear it.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Takers Revenge said:


> I'm glad you call it Movember. The americans at Dakota College in Bottineau call it "No Shave November" makes me want to kick them in the teeth every time I hear it.


We call it Movember here. Who the fuck calls it no shave November? :cuss:


----------



## Ruth

Anark said:


>














Cycloneon said:


>


----------



## Humph




----------



## charlesxo

Froot said:


>


Froot pls :lmao


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Awwwww. Look at the little horsey eat the corn.


----------



## McQueen

Thats fucking creepy but hilarious.


----------



## brandiexoxo

A kid at my work bought one of those from amazon and left it sitting in the walk in for us to find the next morning lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre

Okay I'll try to get this right after fuckern up the first time and quoting a random Noyk post by accident. I'll blame the servers seeing as they've been as useful as a pile of rancid dogs' eggs recently...



Anark said:


> aight, this is just for tobit, who wants me to contrifuckingbute (something I have a vague feeling of having repped him at some point):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disgrace yourselves: winter is coming


It's amusing that your eyes look like two piss holes in the snow.

See, that was definitely worth waiting for.

Also, I'm surprised that Noyk isn't trying to land a falcon in his picture.


----------



## IJ

Junior Homecoming on the 5th


----------



## McQueen

What a dress.


----------



## IJ

McQueen said:


> What a dress.


Yeah, only stepped on it about 12 and half million fucking times.


----------



## TAR

Was feeling fresh.. decided to take another webcam selfie.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

^^^

You could pass for my not as bearded little brother.


----------



## TAR

Dude I've been told that I look like Kenny & Rush's love child, Seth Rogen's bastard son and now your younger brother?

Am I some kind of shapeshifter? :argh:


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I get Seth Rogan as well. I think we are both much more handsome than that chucklehead.


----------



## charlesxo

TheHype said:


> Dude I've been told that I look like Kenny & Rush's love child, Seth Rogen's bastard son and now your younger brother?
> 
> Am I some kind of shapeshifter? :argh:


At least you don't apparently look like Olivia Munn.


----------



## MOX

at least you don't have pissholes for eyes and somehow look like whoever the fuck that red carpet downs dude was that froot posted


----------



## Ruth

Trent Reznor (guy behind Nine Inch Nails)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Took this last night before locking up the store. Brandie inspired me.
I took smiley shots, but this was the only one I liked from the batch.


----------



## PGSucks

MachoMadness1988 said:


> We call it Movember here. Who the fuck calls it no shave November? :cuss:


Us West Coasters call it No Shave November 

I'm planning to shave my mustache because...well, Asian guys with mustaches are just no, but I'm gonna try to grow out my chops like unk7


----------



## just1988

*At my University Hockey Club alumni reunion*


----------



## Skins

Us East Coaster call it No Shave November as well, planning on growing a Punk/rhodes/Rude stache or something close. I shave about once a week or two so I could get that type of stache in a month, probably wont and cave in


----------



## MachoMadness1988

PGSucks said:


> Us West Coasters call it No Shave November
> 
> I'm planning to shave my mustache because...well, Asian guys with mustaches are just no, but I'm gonna try to grow out my chops like unk7



Well west coasters are a little funny (not a rip) anyway so that makes sense. 

One of my best friends is Asian and he tries to rock a beard God bless him. He looks like Mr. Fuji when its just a stash. It's kind of wonderful.


----------



## charlesxo

PGSucks said:


> Us West Coasters call it No Shave November
> 
> I'm planning to shave my mustache because...well, Asian guys with mustaches are just no, but I'm gonna try to grow out my chops like unk7


You can grow facial hair? what is this sorcery?


----------



## MachoMadness1988

It's not hard, fellas. Just get fucking old like me!


----------



## PGSucks

Jäger said:


> You can grow facial hair? what is this sorcery?


I fucking suck at growing facial hair. But I haven't shaved the chops in a while, so I'm hoping they're actually noticeable by the end of November. 

The troubles of being an 18 year old Asian


----------



## charlesxo

PGSucks said:


> I fucking suck at growing facial hair. But I haven't shaved the chops in a while, so I'm hoping they're actually noticeable by the end of November.
> 
> The troubles of being an 18 year old Asian


I'm a 19 year old half-asian and I can only still grow the chin whiskers of shame


----------



## Gandhi

PGSucks said:


> Us West Coasters call it No Shave November
> 
> I'm planning to shave my mustache because...well, *Asian guys with mustaches are just no*, but I'm gonna try to grow out my chops like unk7


That's bullshit.


----------



## Andre

IJ said:


> Junior Homecoming on the 5th


Reminds me of one those wrappers from a quality street chocolate.

Inb4 Cody and wagg say they would like to unwrap her, she's probably 16, aka too old for you lads :moyes2


----------



## brandiexoxo

Calahart said:


> Took this last night before locking up the store. Brandie inspired me.
> I took smiley shots, but this was the only one I liked from the batch.


Nice! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

brandiexoxo said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Whoa you having an avatar of someone other than yourself caught me a little off guard. :lol


----------



## McQueen

But Brandie really is Claudio Castagnoli/Cesaro. We're all getting trolled.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Calahart said:


> Whoa you having an avatar of someone other than yourself caught me a little off guard. :lol


Lmao! I've had like 4 of myself and 4 of other things(my dog, Adriana Lima, Brock and I think Aksana?). Figured of give Cesaro his turn! :3 I think I'm gonna do a Sable avi next.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Inb4 Cody and wagg say they would like to unwrap her, she's probably 16, aka too old for you lads :moyes2


:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

brandiexoxo said:


> Lmao! I've had like 4 of myself and 4 of other things(my dog, Adriana Lima, Brock and I think Aksana?). Figured of give Cesaro his turn! :3 I think I'm gonna do a Sable avi next.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That would be cool. I haven't seen anything of Sable in a while.


----------



## brandiexoxo

I creep on her and Brocks website all the time!! There's a pic of Brock drunk on their at a JJs party this past week that I wanna make a sig. Its fucking awesome lawls










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Brandie who would you rather make out with....

Brock or Cesaro? 

Fuck I have a man crush on Cesaro.

I'm secure. Come at me, fuckers!


----------



## brandiexoxo

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Brandie who would you rather make out with....
> 
> Brock or Cesaro?
> 
> Fuck I have a man crush on Cesaro.
> 
> I'm secure. Come at me, fuckers!


Sable and Sara Del Rey :3

Jkjk



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988

brandiexoxo said:


> Sable and Sara Del Rey :3
> 
> Jkjk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Go on............. :mark:


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lmao! Kidding! Honestly I couldn't choose. 

What about you? Cesaro or Lesnar?

Lmao.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988

brandiexoxo said:


> Lmao! Kidding! Honestly I couldn't choose.
> 
> What about you? Cesaro or Lesnar?
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cesaro no doubt. He will treat you well. Call/text you the next day. Brock won't treat you well.


----------



## Gandhi

Boobs wants to make out with Macho.

so romance.


----------



## brandiexoxo

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Cesaro no doubt. He will treat you well. Call/text you the next day. Brock won't treat you well.


His beard will.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP

Brandie, A$AP wants a sandwich. Hold the lettuce.


----------



## brandiexoxo

I hear goodcents is good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

just1988 said:


> *At my University Hockey Club alumni reunion*


I'd like to suck the guy in red's dick.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Catalanotto said:


> I'd like to suck the guy in red's dick.


It's the popped collar isn't it?


----------



## Gandhi

Yeah the guy in the red shirt is pretty hot.


----------



## Obfuscation

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Reminds me of one those wrappers from a quality street chocolate.
> 
> Inb4 Cody and wagg say they would like to unwrap her, she's probably 16, aka too old for you lads :moyes2


:woolcock



brandiexoxo said:


> Sable and Sara Del Rey :3
> 
> Jkjk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sara Del Rey mention? Instantly awesome.


----------



## brandiexoxo

The Primer said:


> :woolcock
> 
> 
> 
> Sara Del Rey mention? Instantly awesome.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett

brandiexoxo said:


> Lmao! I've had like 4 of myself and 4 of other things(my dog, Adriana Lima, Brock and I think Aksana?). Figured of give Cesaro his turn! :3 I think I'm gonna do a Sable avi next.


You forgot about the one with Wade Barrett fishing. I remember that one.


----------



## Klee

TheHype said:


> Was feeling fresh.. decided to take another webcam selfie.





TheHype said:


> Dude *I've been told that I look like Kenny & Rush's love child*, Seth Rogen's bastard son and now your younger brother?
> 
> Am I some kind of shapeshifter? :argh:


This has floored me. Oh so good.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Pratchett said:


> You forgot about the one with Wade Barrett fishing. I remember that one.


Oh yeah! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag

Don't anybody talk to me about the month of November.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Awesome!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball

Contemplating growing a moustache for Movember. firstworldproblems


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay so I got bored and tried to go for a glamour shot for facebook.









Also what's all this about movember?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Calahart said:


> Okay so I got bored and tried to go for a glamour shot for facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what's all this about movember?


I like your hair =)

I try to get mine to have those outward waves naturally but it never happens, I have to use my curling iron.


----------



## deadman18

Sorry you can't see me but my halloween costume...something out of nothing I guess lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Catalanotto said:


> I like your hair =)
> 
> I try to get mine to have those outward waves naturally but it never happens, I have to use my curling iron.


Thanks! Usually my hair can't be tamed when it dries on its own, but last night I got lucky.




deadman18 said:


> Sorry you can't see me but my halloween costume...something out of nothing I guess lol


Awesome! I want that version of punk's shirt. Too bad it isn't in the wwe store.


----------



## deadman18

Calahart said:


> Awesome! I want that version of punk's shirt. Too bad it isn't in the wwe store.


I got mine from Hot Topic, I get all my wrasslin' shirts from there


----------



## Obfuscation

Part of me kind of regrets not getting that Punk shirt as I felt favorable towards getting both of Danielson's YES/NO shirts. Couldn't choose which word held higher preference so both won.

These are the decisions that plague my life.


----------



## PGSucks

I have both the Yes! and No! shirts and the Respect The Beard hoodie as far as Bryan merchandise goes.  :bryan

I'll most likely passing out candy (or bags of kale, baby carrots, and unsalted almonds) to kids tomorrow because I have to study for a math quiz, so I probably won't dress up. unk3


----------



## CALΔMITY

deadman18 said:


> I got mine from Hot Topic, I get all my wrasslin' shirts from there


Oh yeah? I sometimes forget that hot topic can be diverse. I'll have to check it out sometime. I haven't been to that store in ages.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

They have a ton of wrestling shit at hot topic. The one here had like 2-3 different Hell No shirts when they were together.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

In Magaluf a few months ago. Was an awesome experience with my mates.


----------



## Vader

Couple of pictures from Newcastle. First one looks like I'm being probed, second is one of me looking like a tit and the third is a scenic shot. Apologies for these being large.












Spoiler: more pics


----------



## Clique

Nice, man. The James Dean t-shirt is so cool.


----------



## Vader

Thanks. Also cheers for the spoiler tag.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Vader said:


> Thanks. Also cheers for the spoiler tag.


Hah yes it was definitely needed with how large the image is. With that being said, those heart glasses are wicked!


----------



## Tater

Out on the town Halloween night for my buddy's bachelor party.










Don't we all look cute in our matching shirts? lol


----------



## Kenny

Calahart said:


> Okay so I got bored and tried to go for a glamour shot for facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what's all this about movember?


luv ur hair girlfriend


----------



## Vader

Before and after eye surgery this morning. Look like an absolute mong on both occasions.



Spoiler: before and after


----------



## Tater

The only reason you look like a mong in the 2nd picture is because you didn't get yourself a badass eye patch. I mean, c'mon... what kind of mong passes at the chance to wear an eye patch? Exactly.

:clap for the beard. Well done. At least you got that part right. (Y)


----------



## Vader

The patch is only temporary for today, if it was longer then I'd be going into work in pirate mode.


----------



## Tater

Vader said:


> The patch is only temporary for today, if it was longer then I'd be going into work in pirate mode.


I say fuck it. Go pirate mode anyways. How many chances in your life will you have to wear an eye patch? Even if you only do it for a day, that's still badass.


----------



## Pratchett

Talk of wearing an eye patch made me think of this.


----------



## Andre

Tater said:


> Out on the town Halloween night for my buddy's bachelor party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we all look cute in our matching shirts? lol


Spoilers for hangover 4? Definitely Alan on the left.


----------



## CALΔMITY

KENSENBERG said:


> luv ur hair girlfriend


Why thank you~


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

hbkdxhhh said:


> In Magaluf a few months ago. Was an awesome experience with my mates.


:datass to your right

:hayden3 to our right :lmao


----------



## Kiz

Vader said:


> Before and after eye surgery this morning. Look like an absolute mong on both occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: before and after


rinse the cum out next time.

xx


----------



## A$AP




----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## Lady Eastwood

The first one is awesome, the rest are piss.

Actually, was it the second one that was the army one or whatever? I liked that one, too. First is still better.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Adrien Mercer said:


> Spoilers for hangover 4? Definitely Alan on the left.


Dude on the far left has a Bray Wyatt thing going on.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Catalanotto said:


> The first one is awesome, the rest are piss.
> 
> Actually, was it the second one that was the army one or whatever? I liked that one, too. First is still better.


I like them all, the first 3 get an A+ from me, the 4th A- the 5th gets a B and the newest one gets an A. I love Chucky it's one of my favorite series.


By the way it's the 3rd he's in the Army  I really did love that ome.


----------



## Andre

A$AP said:


>


No fruit = NO BUYS.


----------



## Obfuscation

He saves the goods for RANTSAMANIA.


----------



## A$AP

The grocery bill will be monumental this spring.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Catalanotto said:


> The first one is awesome, the rest are piss.
> 
> Actually, was it the second one that was the army one or whatever? I liked that one, too. First is still better.


I will always have a special place in my heart for Bride of Chucky, but yeah the first and second ones are the better ones. I personally also like curse of chucky.


----------



## why

wannabe tough guy here


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

"why" so rude? :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> "why" so rude? :side:


Who even knows. :lol

Felt like showin off a bit of my coffee jamjams.


----------



## Ruth

Was at a Jamie Oliver restaurant earlier. Mum couldn't stop giggling at the positioning of the lamp behind me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

You make me think of Frodo. /noinsult


----------



## THANOS

Figured since Halloween has come and gone I'd post some new pics of myself in full costume for all you fine people.

Here's me as Deadpool and as a Zombie for the Zombie Walk :.


----------



## Dunk20

And here is my first made sculpey figure:









Sorry for spamming.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dunk20 said:


>


:banderas 

Nice pics, THANOS, Cala, and Froot.


----------



## Ruth

Dunk's photo looks like the cover to a 5/10 industrial album.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dunk20 said:


> And here is my first made sculpey figure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for spamming.


Nice shot! It looks all artsy. Also your sculpy figure turned out nice. I've been dabbling around with polymer clay. I like sculpting, but I haven't yet mastered the small scale.

Also nice shots THANOS! You looked like you had a merry ol time on halloween. Kudos to your Mary Poppins friend. :lol


----------



## THANOS

Calahart said:


> Nice shot! It looks all artsy. Also your sculpy figure turned out nice. I've been dabbling around with polymer clay. I like sculpting, but I haven't yet mastered the small scale.
> 
> Also nice shots THANOS! You looked like you had a merry ol time on halloween. Kudos to your Mary Poppins friend. :lol


Yeah Laura's Mary Poppins costume was so awesome haha! It got plenty of looks when we went downtown, as did Jenna's "girl ridding rubber ducky"  and my Deadpool costume (you'd be surprised how many people actually know who that is, but damnit the suit was tight as fuck lol)


----------



## MOX

THANOS said:


>


The Ring girl is awesome.

Also, hark at Froot growing into a man before us all. I have a weird sense of pride.


----------



## THANOS

Anark said:


> The Ring girl is awesome.
> 
> Also, hark at Froot growing into a man before us all. I have a weird sense of pride.


I think she was supposed to be the girl from the grudge but I could see why you'd say that lol


----------



## MOX

Didn't the Grudge girl have less hair in the face? I'm sure you see her crazy eyes shit, while the Ring girl was all about the freaky filmed-backwards movements.


----------



## THANOS

Anark said:


> Didn't the Grudge girl have less hair in the face? I'm sure you see her crazy eyes shit, while the Ring girl was all about the freaky filmed-backwards movements.












They both looked quite similar, but the grudge girl was all about using her hair to illicit fear.


----------



## CALΔMITY

THANOS said:


> Yeah Laura's Mary Poppins costume was so awesome haha! It got plenty of looks when we went downtown, as did Jenna's "girl ridding rubber ducky"  and my Deadpool costume (you'd be surprised how many people actually know who that is, but damnit the suit was tight as fuck lol)


I am vaguely familiar with deadpool. I don't read super hero comics (or comics in general) very much so I have little to no knowledge. :lol

The only exposure to deadpool that I've had was from X-Men...Origins was it?


----------



## Kenny

just some old photos of lookin' good 





























dat beard


----------



## Ruth

_Heeerrrreee cooomes the Ken in Black...
Galaxy defender...
Heeerrrreee cooomes the Ken in Black...
He won't let you remember..._


----------



## Tony

SUP


----------



## Pratchett

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> SUP


Your interest in Asian girls still makes as much sense as before, but now makes my own interest a little more creepy by comparison.


----------



## HOJO

From like 2 months ago.


----------



## Pratchett

straightedge891 said:


> From like 2 months ago.


Your interest in Asian girls still makes as much sense as before, and makes my own interest quite acceptable by comparison.


----------



## HOJO

Pratchett said:


> Your interest in Asian girls still makes as much sense as before, and makes my own interest quite acceptable by comparison.


:aj


----------



## Waffelz

Who is the hottest gal?


----------



## Obfuscation

We all are.


----------



## McQueen

CODY POST NUDES!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Sounds more like you should be asking who's the hottest guy.

It's Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Obfuscation

Send money to my account and you'll get what you want.

Raking in the dough like how all us whores do.


----------



## McQueen

Government is watching your account. Better not then.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fucking government bastards.


----------



## McQueen

Bulk is international and age laws are different there so TITS or GTFINMYBED


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm just one big tease, tbhayley. :brie


----------



## hag

Here is a recent one,

Sincerely, Honest Abe.


----------



## McQueen

I've seen one too many TLK pictures on Facebook that i'd almost declare myself "Gay for TLK"... almost.

That handsome bastard.

#11inchheightdiscrepency


----------



## CALΔMITY

Catalanotto said:


> Sounds more like you should be asking who's the hottest guy.
> 
> It's Hugh Jackman.


Wrong.
CLEARLY the hottest guy is mister John Stamos.










That old geezer still knows how to steal my heart.


----------



## The Lady Killer

McQueen said:


> I've seen one too many TLK pictures on Facebook that i'd almost declare myself "Gay for TLK"... almost.
> 
> That handsome bastard.
> 
> #11inchheightdiscrepency


----------



## MachoMadness1988

For what it's worth as a dude who likes girls I can't imagine a more attractive man than this. Hell I'm all hot and bothered.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

MachoMadness1988 said:


> For what it's worth as a dude who likes girls I can't imagine a more attractive man than this. Hell I'm all hot and bothered.


That man is a man's man. This man would be proud.


----------



## CALΔMITY

MachoMadness1988 said:


> For what it's worth as a dude who likes girls I can't imagine a more attractive man than this. Hell I'm all hot and bothered.


Yeah Cesaro is a handsome man and I normally cannot stand bald guys as far as judging my attraction.


----------



## TerraRayzing




----------



## CALΔMITY

Nice pic. I like the way you styled your hair. Ooh also the pinstripes.


----------



## ChristianMB1

Me in my new head guard.


----------



## brandiexoxo

MachoMadness1988 said:


> For what it's worth as a dude who likes girls I can't imagine a more attractive man than this. Hell I'm all hot and bothered.


Be back, gotta change ma panties :3


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eww tmi :lmao


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lmao I was joking!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Mhm :lol


----------



## brandiexoxo

Tehe :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

Starting to get cold out.



Spoiler: a few years back











Think this was before i went to Atlantic City with some cousins. And no i wasn't drunk :cool2


----------



## CZWRUBE

*I have yet to learn how to put a Pic up on this board. But i will soon enough until then I'm a Handsome Devil :cool2:cool2:dance*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

SoupBro said:


> Starting to get cold out.


FUCK ME YOU'RE A SCARY SUMBITCH

It might be the black thing, though. :troll


----------



## Bushmaster

Ziggler Mark said:


> FUCK ME YOU'RE A SCARY SUMBITCH
> 
> It might be the black thing, though. :troll


It probably is :henry1


----------



## Gandhi

Most black people do look like they can kick major ass and so look threatening.

Redguard power. :troll


----------



## Bushmaster

You know it Gandhi, if it isn't Dunmer power then it's Redguard power :


----------



## A$AP

ChristianMB1 said:


> Me in my new head guard.


:ti

I'm sorry but I just almost spilled my drink. Awesome.


----------



## Ruth

Vic looks MLG as fuck.

Gibbie dat BLACK OPS 4


----------



## Andre

ChristianMB1 said:


> Me in my new head guard.


Petr Cech.


----------



## NoyK

It's just a little over a month away, so:


----------



## Boba Fett

Me in my Misfits shirt


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Jäger said:


> 6 VI SIX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jäger


I was browsing imgur and came across this picture and thought this girl in front looked just like Jäger.










Caption from source: "_These are the first 4 women to complete infantry training in the history of the U.S. Marine Corps._"

Congrats brah.


----------



## charlesxo

What?!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I think he's calling you a female marine.


----------



## charlesxo

What I really mean't to say Champ was










:rrose1


----------



## SonoShion

Epic black kid.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jager with that unforced gender ambiguity.

Bastard.


----------



## Kiz

omg jager is penny wong


----------



## charlesxo

:jose


----------



## Kenny

:lmao


----------



## Myers

Day 21 of No-shave November.


----------



## Bubz

Myers I always thought you were black :lmao. Maybe a combo of name, avatar and sig. Dunno.


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's always easy to assume things like that on the internet.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I was browsing imgur and came across this picture and thought this girl in front looked just like Jäger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption from source: "_These are the first 4 women to complete infantry training in the history of the U.S. Marine Corps._"
> 
> Congrats brah.


Holy shit, Champ you legend. :lmao

I believe we have found jagers true identity :lmao


----------



## McQueen

Bubz said:


> Myers I always thought you were black :lmao. Maybe a combo of name, avatar and sig. Dunno.


Myers is black. Don't let that fake picture of him fool you!!!


----------



## Myers

Anderson Silva is my favorite fighter, and black people are hilarious. That pretty much sums up all my sig/avatar selections. That is actually the first picture I have posted in the ten years I've been on the forum.


----------



## Rah

That's just a picture of Rhod Gilbert. Bubz assumptions are safe.


----------



## TAR

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I was browsing imgur and came across this picture and thought this girl in front looked just like Jäger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption from source: "_These are the first 4 women to complete infantry training in the history of the U.S. Marine Corps._"
> 
> Congrats brah.





Jäger said:


> What I really mean't to say Champ was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rrose1





Kiz said:


> omg jager is penny wong


:lmao :lmao Oh man that is great.

Thought I may aswell update with Webcam selfie 121. :hb


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Jäger said:


>












Jager! Who the fuck you really are man :lol


----------



## Trublez

^ I love the fact that your avatar is pointing directly at Jäger's picture and laughing, it's a nice effect. :lol


----------



## HitMark

I get now why Jager likes Ruby Rose so much.


----------



## Myers

Day 30 of Movember, last day of my epic beard.


----------



## Rush

you'll always be black to me myers <3



TAR said:


> :lmao :lmao Oh man that is great.
> 
> Thought I may aswell update with Webcam selfie 121. :hb


do you even lift bro?


----------



## Klee

Myers said:


> Day 30 of Movember, last day of my epic beard.


It's Movember here, just Staches. 

You know what to do!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Rush

That is the creepiest eyes/smile combo kenny :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Uses the baby to LURE in the dames.

We know your secret after that look.


----------



## Trublez

Myers said:


> Day 30 of Movember, last day of my epic beard.


Black guy pretending to be white? That's a new one to me.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Probably the best shirt ever!


----------



## Kiz

myers pls stop pretending to be white it's distressing.


----------



## TAR

Rush said:


> do you even lift bro?


:jose


----------



## animus




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Probably the best shirt ever!


The back should say ... "when they are paused on my computer monitor".


----------



## STEVALD

*From a themed college party from last month. Went as Sting the Joker.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Those be college dames? :hmm:


----------



## Stax Classic

They're Asian Cody, probably skipped a couple grades


----------



## CALΔMITY

Just woke up...


----------



## Dunk20

Calahart said:


> Just woke up...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cute :lol


----------



## Kincaid

My fat butt working some kicks after class tonight. Looking like ten pounds of sausage in a five pound skin.


----------



## Obfuscation

Phillip J. Dick said:


> They're Asian Cody, probably skipped a couple grades


Damn Asians.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Kincaid said:


> My fat butt working some kicks after class tonight. Looking like ten pounds of sausage in a five pound skin.




Well at least you seem to be putting up a valiant effort. I talk and talk and talk about how I'm trying to migrate into a healthier lifestyle (i.e eating better food/not over-eating, exercising, going on walks...) but I have yet to get off my sorry ass and do those things so kudos to you.


----------



## Kincaid

Calahart said:


> Well at least you seem to be putting up a valiant effort. I talk and talk and talk about how I'm trying to migrate into a healthier lifestyle (i.e eating better food/not over-eating, exercising, going on walks...) but I have yet to get off my sorry ass and do those things so kudos to you.


Thanks man!

It's a slog somedays but I put in the work. When I was at my peak, while I was still a big guy, I wasn't so disgusting looking at least. I want to at least get back down to my judo competing weight.


----------



## PGSucks

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Damn Asians.


:kobe5


----------



## STEVALD

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Those be college dames? :hmm:


*They're 19, pretty old for you though.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JOLLY OL' ST. STEVIE said:


> *From a themed college party from last month. Went as Sting the Joker.*


They look like some of the chicks I work with. And it looks like you're tight with the one in the red  

I hope I didn't botch and she's your sister thou :side:


----------



## Kiz

wagg cmon.


----------



## TAR

Jesus :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

And just like that, anything negative towards me is now erased.

Vintage WAGG.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The hell is wrong with you guys? I fail to see what's funny. 

:talk


----------



## Joshi Judas

JOLLY OL' ST. STEVIE said:


> *From a themed college party from last month. Went as Sting the Joker.*


Those girls look good man, are you Indian?


----------



## STEVALD

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> They look like some of the chicks I work with. And it looks like you're tight with the one in the red
> 
> I hope I didn't botch and she's your sister thou :side:


*C'mon now. 

Yeah, we're pretty good friends. *



Quoth the Raven said:


> Those girls look good man, are you Indian?


*Yep.*


----------



## STUFF

Figured this is as good a place as any to share this:

I decided to venture over the river to Hoboken to watch some pigskin and ran into an old friend.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I hope you also uploaded that on your TWITTAH MACHINE


----------



## Ruth

oshit


----------



## McQueen

STUFF said:


> Figured this is as good a place as any to share this:
> 
> I decided to venture over the river to Hoboken to watch some pigskin and ran into an old friend.


I hope he got your autograph.


----------



## STUFF

McQueen said:


> I hope he got your autograph.


:lmao love you brother


----------



## Klee

STUFF said:


> Figured this is as good a place as any to share this:
> 
> I decided to venture over the river to Hoboken to watch some pigskin and ran into an old friend.


Phenomenal photo chief. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CALΔMITY

My whole job issue has been resolved. The company placed me at a different store and now I'm full time, but also doing graveyard shift. This is me waiting for my frosted car to warm up at 5 am. :lol


----------



## Pratchett

Nothing wrong with 3rd shift. Good to see your job situation worked out. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Hogfather said:


> Nothing wrong with 3rd shift. Good to see your job situation worked out. (Y)


Nope nothin wrong at all with that. I have no problem with the lifestyle change either. Thanks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Ruth

Has anybody ever pointed out to you those god-given dimples you possess?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Never. Would you like to stick your dick in them?


----------



## McQueen

Aim for the mouth Froot.


----------



## reDREDD

ah froot. you grew up so fast :terry1


----------



## Kiz

froot getting his creep on

cat in a picture with a cat. hehehehehe.


----------



## McQueen

My thought was "Cat fight"


----------



## Rush

I thought that was more pussy than McQueen's seen in a year :draper2


----------



## McQueen

Naw man... well maybe last year, but not this one.


----------



## Rush

You're like a fine wine, you get better with age McVintage.


----------



## McQueen

Maybe.


----------



## Draconique

All photos of me.


----------



## BkB Hulk

A dry spell for McDreamy is about ten hours.


----------



## THANOS

Jenna and I from my Work Christmas Party last night! I clearly should have turned the flash off since we're ghosts in it more or less 


























We won a fucking prize though which is always awesome. That along with getting nice and loaded and partying in various hotel rooms made this night a pure success. Still pretty hammed now but starting to come back down to Earth, so I apologize for potential shit punctuation and all that. I will be posting more photos from this epic night as they're sent to me.


----------



## Ruth

HOW HUGH JACKMAN STOLE XMAS said:


> Never. Would you like to stick your dick in them?


This devolved quickly.

To hell with me, I guess, for mindless observations.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Well if Froot doesn't, SOMEBODY does.


----------



## Klee

*Thought I would share these Random Pics I've found of myself from around the world.*

*Australia*



Spoiler: EASY RIDER

















Spoiler: HIPPIE BUS

















Spoiler: AT ONE WITH NATURE

















Spoiler: When I was in NEIGHBOURS















*Fiji*



Spoiler: what you look like after a two day bender at christmas in FIJI















*Brazil*



Spoiler: Me and Christ the Redeemer

















Spoiler: Me with real life Crocodile


----------



## charlesxo

Pfft, 2 day bender? noob.


----------



## Klee

Le Père Noël said:


> Pfft, 2 day bender? noob.


I had only been there 2 days yo. I'll try and find the video of Santa downing a bottle of wine that goes with it.


----------



## corkymccorkell

dropping atomic leg drops.


----------



## CALΔMITY

:lol nice


----------



## Boba Fett

Me wearing my favorite hoodie.


----------



## 11Shareef

Spoiler: pics



[/img]


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

You rap?


----------



## 11Shareef

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> You rap?


Yeah, that was from a show I did in the summer. If I miss your reply dm me. I'm just now venturing out the wrestling forums.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

You got any music online?


----------



## why

:cheer:cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

I found the CM Punk lighter I bought from my work. All of the other lighters suck.


----------



## That Guy

Mt. Hermon, Middle East. 

freezing but still working.


----------



## Klee

why said:


> :cheer:cheer


*"If ya sniff, what The Pebble is baking....!"*


----------



## MachoMadness1988

My God Daughter and I (Avery....she is on the right if you are confused) last weekend. She wasn't digging the selfie. She wanted to get back to 8 month old things.


----------



## HitMark

She is very cute.
And so are you.


----------



## Rush

i wish i was better at photoshop :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yes cute baby. I have a pic of me and my baby niece somewhere, but I'm just on break and am too lazy to find it anyway. :lol

Hah nice edit.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Rush said:


> i wish i was better at photoshop :lol



Hahaha I love it!


----------



## NoyK

MachoMadness1988 said:


> My God Daughter and I (Avery....she is on the right if you are confused) last weekend. She wasn't digging the selfie. She wanted to get back to 8 month old things.


----------



## CALΔMITY

^^^ I know right? :lol


----------



## TAR

Me and my short arms :vettel


----------



## CALΔMITY

Your arms seem fine.


----------



## Ruth

Is that AC box in the bg supposed to be the one that carries the big-ass Altair/Ezio statue?


----------



## MachoMadness1988

NoyKLAUS said:


>



Maybe I do look like Shannon the Cannon. :dance


----------



## TAR

Froodolf said:


> Is that AC box in the bg supposed to be the one that carries the big-ass Altair/Ezio statue?


AC3 collectors edition.

I can't remember where I put the statue :hmm:


----------



## Segageeknavarre




----------



## Kenny

Fuck the haters. I got a photo with one of my favourite rappers and one of my idols Hopsin. He really knows how to put on a show. It was amazing.


----------



## Josh

that liverpool shirt though :wall


----------



## Kenny

5-0 :kolo1


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dem creepy hospin contacts.


----------



## A$AP

Hopsin is a geek.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I had never even heard if him until now.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Me and a friend tweeting Rob Van Dam on the tail end of an ecstasy binge as we approached 4:20. I'm the one in the back with the stupid hair. Douchebag picture, I'll admit, but I wasn't exactly in a sober state of mind.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

TheAussieKrisKringle said:


> Me and my short arms :vettel



Your short arms and Rush's small eyes combined bring girls to their knees, don't even feel bad.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

TheAussieKrisKringle said:


> Me and my short arms :vettel


For real you could pass for my little brother with much better hair!


----------



## brandiexoxo

A couple weeks ago on Thanksgiving.










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls

Holy tits Batman. I love how all big titted chicks wear low cut tops and use the excuse that nothing else fits them properly. Yes, no shirts but the ones that show off your tits fit you properly, imagine that. I'm not hating, though. Not even close. I just think it's funny.


----------



## Klee

you big perv Walls.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dem tits, holy shit!! :


----------



## HitMark

Good, I'm not the only one who noticed.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Wizard Of Walls said:


> Holy tits Batman. I love how all big titted chicks wear low cut tops and use the excuse that nothing else fits them properly. Yes, no shirts but the ones that show off your tits fit you properly, imagine that. I'm not hating, though. Not even close. I just think it's funny.


People really say that? Why not just admit they like their tits? I like the way my clevage looks in clothes, which is why I don't bother if I have clevage xD

That is funny though you've heard chicks say that. Kinda a bullshit excuse though because no matter how big your tits are there is always clothing that will cover your chest. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett

Ignore the haters Brandie. You are an empowered young woman, and free to wear whatever you do (or don't :side want to.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

The Hogfather has a secret crush on brandiexoxo, not hard to see :


----------



## Ruth

like dis if your a strong independen women who don need no low cuts


----------



## HitMark

I wasn't hating. I was simply appreciating.


----------



## Walls

brandiexoxo said:


> People really say that? Why not just admit they like their tits? I like the way my clevage looks in clothes, which is why I don't bother if I have clevage xD
> 
> That is funny though you've heard chicks say that. Kinda a bullshit excuse though because no matter how big your tits are there is always clothing that will cover your chest.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Almost every big titted chick I've encountered has used that excuse. Literally almost every single one. And again, I'm not hating on you. If you got it and you like it, flaunt it. Do it now while you still can because as great as they are now, gravity and time are going to fuck you later in life. So flaunt those tig ol bitties.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Wizard Of Walls said:


> Almost every big titted chick I've encountered has used that excuse. Literally almost every single one. And again, I'm not hating on you. If you got it and you like it, flaunt it. Do it now while you still can because as great as they are now, gravity and time are going to fuck you later in life. So flaunt those tig ol bitties.


Guess I'll have to start asking the ladies to hear em say it cause that's the most pathetic shit I've heard. If your gonna let your tits hang out you better be prepared to embrace it. Otherwise your doing it for the wrong reasons. For me though, as unprofessional or slutty as it sounds, I like my boobs and I have no problem showing clevage. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls

I'm not saying every woman on this planet with large chesticles uses that excuse but I've heard it multiple times. They say regular tops don't fit them because their chest is big and it's too constrictive and then they always shoot the "What, am I supposed to wear turtlenecks year round or something?" line. And it's complete and utter bullshit. Having a low cut top in no way, shape or form makes your boobs fit better in your shirt or makes you more comfortable (physically, anyway). That literally makes no sense. It may be a tad unprofessional on paper to flaunt them like that but I'm sure you drive business up with them so I doubt anyone cares. I have no idea where you work, though. McQueen knows, I should ask him. he knows...an alarming amount about you. My advice? Carry pepper spray. You never know when he's coming and through trial and error over the years he's gotten really good at making his footsteps as quiet as possible. He's even gone as far as to put backwards soles on the bottom of his shoes to throw off foot prints, shave all the hair off his body so he leaves none behind and burned his finger prints off. Dude is dedicated. I'm just looking out for you.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Eh, they sufice well at work but my uniform is button up so its not like I benifit at all. I would never use them as leverage anyway lmao I'm not THAT kind of person ha. 

Yeah I think McQueen knows a thing or two about me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls

Why not use them? If I could somehow create some ball cleavage to get ahead in life, I'd do it.


----------



## brandiexoxo

xD lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruth

I suppose I'll just pretend Walls' usertitle doesn't exist while he relays his eloquent analysis on female sex appeal. :jt5


----------



## Headliner

The PM system is designed for this talk. Use it. Thanks.


----------



## Walls

To be fair, my usertitle is from one of the Two Best Friends Play videos. Geeze louise poppa cheese, no need to get snarky there Headliner.


----------



## Ruth

Hey Walls, check for the PM I sent you about Headliner's cock.


----------



## Walls

Shit, no wonder he's so mad all the time.


----------



## McQueen

Why am I being brought into this? :lmao


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Wizard Of Walls said:


> I love how all big titted chicks wear low cut tops and use the excuse that nothing else fits them properly. Yes, no shirts but the ones that show off your tits fit you properly, imagine that. I'm not hating, though. Not even close. I just think it's funny.


Exactly. A LOOOOOOOT of girls are like that. Oh I have cleavage because nothing fits me haha. Shut up. 

Not hating either Brandie. You are a cute girl obviously. 



Froodolf said:


> Hey Walls, check for the PM I sent you about Headliner's cock.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen

At our age we get people complaining about wearing our "low cut shorts" because our balls might be peaking out a bit.

Yet I only wear bell bottoms. I don't get it.


----------



## Walls

I'm currently developing a bra-like contraption so us guys can start using ball cleavage to our advantage. They want equality and yet we can't have any of that? I say bullshit. And I brought you into it McQueen because you're clearly a violent predator. But I still think the world of you, you're just misunderstood <3


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I always have girls looking at my package. Doesn't really matter what I wear. It's like HELLO my eyes are up here. I'm not some piece of meat for you to stare at in a lecherous manner.


----------



## mobyomen

with my buddy Kent at Wrestlemania 29


over the summer visiting my Mom back home in Philadelphia


----------



## McQueen

Oh man your friend has the worlds most epic shirt. :lmao


----------



## Walls

That's a pretty bad ass shirt.


----------



## Vic

Recent pic, need a haircut.


----------



## Magic

i'd hate being your parent, vic. buy you all this shit, get you what you want for christmas, buy you a fucking tiger and all you would do is puff your lips at me and not show any sign of happiness. THE FUCK MAN.


----------



## Vic

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> i'd hate being your parent, vic. buy you all this shit, get you what you want for christmas, buy you a fucking tiger and all you would do is puff your lips at me and not show any sign of happiness. THE FUCK MAN.


:lmao, I actually do smile, it's just as rare as an alien abduction.


----------



## TAR

Lettuce, the whitest black man. <3


----------



## Kiz

so many creeps itt


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Gotta give that LETTUCE a trim, imo


----------



## Obfuscation

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> so many creeps itt


hey hot stuff


----------



## Pratchett

Speaking of needing a haircut, I finally managed to find a picture of me from about 6 or 7 years ago when I went through one of my "phases".
LC should be able to identify where that pic was taken.










I had always wanted long hair, but never got around to growing it out until then. Went with it for about a year and even sported a Lemme since I was a big HHH mark at the time. Discovered having long hair was more trouble than it was worth for me so I eventually went back to the shorter style.


----------



## Ruth

Gibbie dat mutton


----------



## TAR

The Hogfather said:


> Speaking of needing a haircut, I finally managed to find a picture of me from about 6 or 7 years ago when I went through one of my "phases".
> LC should be able to identify where that pic was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had always wanted long hair, but never got around to growing it out until then. Went with it for about a year and even sported a Lemme since I was a big HHH mark at the time. Discovered having long hair was more trouble than it was worth for me so I eventually went back to the shorter style.


You look like a 70s Mid West biker :mark:


----------



## Kenny




----------



## TAR

Sharp Kenny.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

TheAussieKrisKringle said:


> You look like a 70s Mid West biker :mark:


As someone who is about as Midwest as they come I agree haha. He'd fit right in around my hood.


----------



## Damien




----------



## just1988

*At my work's Christmas doo with a lad I've been mates with since 1999*


----------



## NoyK

Merry Christmas y'all :hb


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Spoiler: a picture
















Last picture of 2013 to commemorate the end of the Cowboys this coming Sunday, and, to grieve my injured Tony. I will never forget how I pursued you and you decided to plant the seed intended for me in to a dumb blond bimbo. You still have a spot in my heart, anyway, especially because you like Zeppelin, which makes my lady parts tingle with glee.

RIP 2013

In closing, fuck you, Philly, in advance.


----------



## Kenny

HOW HUGH JACKMAN STOLE XMAS said:


> Spoiler: a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture of 2013 to commemorate the end of the Cowboys this coming Sunday, and, to grieve my injured Tony. I will never forget how I pursued you and you decided to plant the seed intended for me in to a dumb blond bimbo. You still have a spot in my heart, anyway, especially because you like Zeppelin, which makes my lady parts tingle with glee.
> 
> RIP 2013
> 
> In closing, fuck you, Philly, in advance.


marry me


----------



## HOJO

Catalanotto said:


> Spoiler: a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture of 2013 to commemorate the end of the Cowboys this coming Sunday, and, to grieve my injured Tony. I will never forget how I pursued you and you decided to plant the seed intended for me in to a dumb blond bimbo. You still have a spot in my heart, anyway, especially because you like Zeppelin, which makes my lady parts tingle with glee.
> 
> RIP 2013
> 
> In closing, fuck you, Philly, in advance.


:dazzler bama4

mrry me,pls

----------------------------------------------------



Spoiler: Christmas pic


----------



## McQueen

Careful Cat that Romo action figure you have has an EXTREME CHOKING HAZARD!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Catalanotto said:


> Spoiler: a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture of 2013 to commemorate the end of the Cowboys this coming Sunday, and, to grieve my injured Tony. I will never forget how I pursued you and you decided to plant the seed intended for me in to a dumb blond bimbo. You still have a spot in my heart, anyway, especially because you like Zeppelin, which makes my lady parts tingle with glee.
> 
> RIP 2013
> 
> In closing, fuck you, Philly, in advance.


You're very pretty Cat. I like how you do your hair too. 

I don't really watch football, so I don't have a team, but when I happen to be visiting my dad I'll root for the cowboys with him. I was also rooting for Dallas on thanksgiving.


----------



## Segageeknavarre

Catalanotto said:


> Spoiler: a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture of 2013 to commemorate the end of the Cowboys this coming Sunday, and, to grieve my injured Tony. I will never forget how I pursued you and you decided to plant the seed intended for me in to a dumb blond bimbo. You still have a spot in my heart, anyway, especially because you like Zeppelin, which makes my lady parts tingle with glee.
> 
> RIP 2013
> 
> In closing, fuck you, Philly, in advance.


Orton is still a solid qb though could get them through this game. as long as kitna doesnt play >_>


----------



## PGSucks

McQueen said:


> Careful Cat that Romo action figure you have has an EXTREME CHOKING HAZARD!


:lmao :romo3


----------



## charlesxo

straightedge891 said:


> :dazzler bama4
> 
> mrry me,pls
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Christmas pic


You being black still astounds me.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

King Kenny Claus said:


> marry me





straightedge891 said:


> :dazzler bama4
> 
> mrry me,pls
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------


:rep


----------



## Gretchen

Dib, marry me please


----------



## TAR

Here I was thinking FINALLY! Dib has posted a picture of himself!

Bitterly disappointed old mate.


----------



## charlesxo

Yeah, Kenny totally needs to fish for rep...


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

TAR said:


> Here I was thinking FINALLY! Dib has posted a picture of himself!
> 
> Bitterly disappointed old mate.


I don't post pictures for a damn good reason. On some gaming forum some shithead Photoshopped me into a ****** and people there spawned every thing from memes to gifs to smiley heads out of it and moderators did jackshit about it AND NOBODY CARED. Lesson learned


----------



## Gretchen

The number 12 may also have something to do with it.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

I was gonna marry Cat.....but then she red repped me


----------



## kregnaz

Dib said:


> I don't post pictures for a damn good reason. On some gaming forum some shithead Photoshopped me into a ****** and people there spawned every thing from memes to gifs to smiley heads out of it and moderators did jackshit about it AND NOBODY CARED. Lesson learned


----------



## charlesxo

Didn't you persist on informing everyone here you look like Adam Lanza anyway? :kobe


----------



## Adam Cool

Who wants to see me?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sure why not.


----------



## Adam Cool




----------



## charlesxo

You don't look very French Gaston.


----------



## Gretchen

Nobody doesn't look French like Adam Cool.


----------



## SonoShion

Your sig looks atrocious Rhodes. Probably because you lowered the quality down thanks to the size limit. No need for that pal, just put the link of the gif in your sig as you were to post a picture. You know,


----------



## Gretchen

I was resizing the gif, because there was a block of space underneath it, originally, due to my location and usertitle length. I'll try to get a different gif on here at some point later today.


----------



## Obfuscation

Calahart said:


> You're very pretty Cat. I like how you do your hair too.
> 
> I don't really watch football, so I don't have a team, but when I happen to be visiting my dad I'll root for the cowboys with him. *I was also rooting for Dallas on thanksgiving*.


booourns.

And you're from California? For shame.


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Primer said:


> booourns.
> 
> And you're from California? For shame.


What can I say? I don't really have a team, but I was never big on the Raiders. :lol


----------



## Tater

I was cleaning out some old shit on my comp and here are some old pics of Tater throughout the years that I came across...


















































































Solo motorcycle trip across North America circa Sep. '03.














































Tater's Gonna Tate.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Love AIC! Saw them in May. Wish I could have seen them when Layne was still alive. unk3


----------



## Mikey2Likely

My son and I.











Bengaldom











Laura Bush Gimmick


----------



## Adam Cool

Mikey2Likely said:


> My son and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengaldom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Bush Gimmick


Whats your sons name?


----------



## Mikey2Likely

Chase, why?


----------



## just1988




----------



## Adam Cool

Mikey2Likely said:


> Chase, why?


Nothing, I was just wondering


----------



## Clique

Last Sunday after a crushing defeat


----------



## HOJO

BLEU said:


> You being black still astounds me.


I'm 'bout dat dark chocolate Moonie lyfe :kanye


----------



## MoneyStax

At the boardwalk a couple of months ago.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Effin Bears! Effin Packers!!

Sorry, bitter Lions fan. unk3


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This is now a football thread.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm Terrelle Pryor. I'd post a picture, but everyone knows my face.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

MoneyStax said:


> At the boardwalk a couple of months ago.


LOL are you a Ned's Declassified School Survival Guide fan? :side:


----------



## PGSucks

Is there a COOKIE reference somewhere in there?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:ti I could have, but I was just looking at his sig. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

Isn't that the cat who gave us the greatest pic known to WF?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yes, just click the picture.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

I was prettyyy Fucked up on this pic, Downers, gotta love em! haha
REPPIN' MY BOYZ!!

Win lose or Tie, Cowboys til I die!


----------



## Gandhi

TNAFan4lyfe? Been awhile.


----------



## THANOS

A couple pics of my brother, cousin, a friend, and myself at a recent gathering.


----------



## Macker

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> I was prettyyy Fucked up on this pic, Downers, gotta love em! haha
> REPPIN' MY BOYZ!!
> 
> Win lose or Tie, Cowboys til I die!












I heard you like to dig holes?


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Gandhi said:


> TNAFan4lyfe? Been awhile.


haha ohh sh*t! I remember seeing you on here. wassup brah? yep, but this time back for good. New Laptop bro! 
wheres Bully user and everyone else? havent seen a lot from before.


----------



## Draconique

otatosmiley Kids are jerks.










Showing off my colour backstage in the shitter. #HenryTights










High school.


----------



## XxTalonxX

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/28/5mgd.jpg
Here's me a few days ago. Looking pretty dorky, huh?


----------



## CALΔMITY

^Especially in front of dem pokemons.
Nah jk pokemon is cool. :lol

@Draconique:
It's cool that you wrestle. Looks like you have fun.


----------



## charlesxo

Fire Emblem Awakening doe.


----------



## Pratchett

XxTalonxX said:


> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/28/5mgd.jpg
> Here's me a few days ago. Looking pretty dorky, huh?


Wearing a shirt for a business based out of Cincinnati. :mark:


----------



## HOJO

Dat Vice City :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

long enough... over it.


----------



## Magic

oh man. here it comes. :deandre


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Magic said:


> oh man. here it comes. :deandre


----------



## TAR

:hmm:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

THANOS said:


> A couple pics of my brother, cousin, a friend, and myself at a recent gathering.


You all have great hair (Y)


----------



## Pratchett

I want to support a Dean Ambrose mark. I really do. But...


----------



## Macker

Magic said:


> oh man. here it comes. :deandre


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Been on this forum since August and never even knew this thread existed till tonight! Everybody is so cute! And Calahart can I just say you are the most adorable thing ever???
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not leaving it up for long though. Not very comfortable having it up to be honest. Just wanted to give everybody a look at who I am


Aww shucks. Thank you, but I don't know how cute I'll look once I get my sides shaved. :lol You're beautiful by the way, Leanmean!


----------



## Vic

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Been on this forum since August and never even knew this thread existed till tonight! Everybody is so cute! And Calahart can I just say you are the most adorable thing ever???
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not leaving it up for long though. Not very comfortable having it up to be honest. Just wanted to give everybody a look at who I am


I would make a comment, but you might get scarred. It's positive, just not in a classy way, see what I said in the Boxxxy thread in Youtube vids section for reference.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calahart said:


> Aww shucks. Thank you, but I don't know how cute I'll look once I get my sides shaved. :lol You're beautiful by the way, Leanmean!




Thanks sweety!




And ya'll I don't get offended easily. You gotta be able to take what you dish out as a 'Dean Ambrose mark' lol


----------



## Callisto

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Been on this forum since August and never even knew this thread existed till tonight! Everybody is so cute! And Calahart can I just say you are the most adorable thing ever???
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not leaving it up for long though. Not very comfortable having it up to be honest. Just wanted to give everybody a look at who I am


You look a bit like Taryn Terrell, girl what? You better WORK what your papis gave you. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Having an electric shaver against my head was so weird.


----------



## NeyNey

Calahart said:


> Having an electric shaver against my head was so weird.


LOL dude you have the EXACT shape of face like me :mark:


----------



## NoyK

At a park near where I live. Wish it snowed in here, haven't seen snow since I went to Germany when I was a little kid 


























Calahart said:


> Having an electric shaver against my head was so weird.




Tell me you're not going for the Skrillex haircut :side:

Edit: Well, actually it does fit quite well in some girls. Just gotta try it to find out, but I think you look nice in the first one.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> LOL dude you have the EXACT shape of face like me :mark:


Awesomeee! 



NoyK said:


> At a park near where I live. Wish it snowed in here, haven't seen snow since I went to Germany when I was a little kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me you're not going for the Skrillex haircut :side:
> 
> Edit: Well, actually it does fit quite well in some girls. Just gotta try it to find out, but I think you look nice in the first one.


It is one of the possibilities with this cut, but no. My aim is to keep it down for when I'm at work and just experiment with it on my free time. Maybe actually spray it into a mohawk who even knows.

That's a nice shot by the way. You're very handsome.


----------



## DareDevil

None


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ok, I decided to post it... Well, here I am.


Eyyy ya did it! Us shield girls are all good lookin'. Now we just need to coax the others into coming out of their shell. :lol

You remind me of an ex-neighbor and friend. You look a lot like her.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Eyyy ya did it! Us shield girls are all good lookin'. Now we just need to coax the others into coming out of their shell. :lol
> 
> You remind me of an ex-neighbor and friend. You look a lot like her.


:lol it wasn't easy to come out of mine, but I did it! Still feels weird tho, and thanks  you're really pretty too.
Oh do I? Cool, I have a twin then.

Yeah, I'm going to take it down now, I just wanted to show you what I looked like.


----------



## Magic

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Been on this forum since August and never even knew this thread existed till tonight! Everybody is so cute! And Calahart can I just say you are the most adorable thing ever???
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not leaving it up for long though. Not very comfortable having it up to be honest. Just wanted to give everybody a look at who I am



is this a recent pic?


----------



## McQueen

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You all have great hair (Y)


That funny WAGG since I thought you were into girls who can't grow "hair" yet.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Magic said:


> is this a recent pic?[/
> 
> 
> Why would you ask that? I certainly wouldn't post a picture that wasn't accurate of what I currently look like. Silly


----------



## scrilla

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Why would you ask that? I certainly wouldn't post a picture that wasn't accurate of what I currently look like. Silly



HAHAHAHAHA SHE JUST EDITED THIS POST. it said it was from a wedding a couple of weeks ago.










awkward


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

scrilla said:


> HAHAHAHAHA SHE JUST EDITED THIS POST. it said it was from a wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awkward
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :
> 
> lmao :lmao





Awwww you're cute. You're right I did post that. But then I thought better of it considering I don't need to give a date and time of anything. But thanks for paying attention. If I ever need to be be reminded of the last time I took a piss, I'll make sure I check with you first since you seem to like to keep such a close eye on what people are doing.


----------



## Evolution

:kobe I thought we were past the posting fake pictures thing.


----------



## scrilla

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Awwww you're cute. You're right I did post that. But then I thought better of it considering I don't need to give a date and time of anything. But thanks for paying attention. If I ever need to be be reminded of the last time I took a piss, I'll make sure I check with you first since you seem to like to keep such a close eye on what people are doing.


so if this wedding was a couple weeks ago how was the photograph taken on or before february 15, 2013? lel

time machine?


----------



## The One

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

hell yeah


----------



## Roger Sterling

Oh shit.


----------



## Yeah1993

http://www.authenticforum.com/976341-post1.html
http://www.authenticforum.com/977431-post1.html
http://www.authenticforum.com/945361-post12.html
http://www.authenticforum.com/947255-post3.html
etc. 

Dates for this woman's posts all say 2008.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :lol it wasn't easy to come out of mine, but I did it! Still feels weird tho, and thanks  you're really pretty too.
> Oh do I? Cool, I have a twin then.
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to take it down now, I just wanted to show you what I looked like.


Oh my, you look so innocent. I almost feel bad about corrupting you in The Shield thread. Almost.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

.


----------



## scrilla

it might help if they were all the same people.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

WHY MUST I CRY?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

scrilla said:


> it might help if they were all the same people.





are you seriously joking????


----------



## Gretchen

he is jokingly serious


----------



## scrilla

yes.


----------



## Buttermaker

Scrilla gonna Scrilla, Scrilla


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

that's all 100% me...there is zero reason i have to pretend to be anybody else


----------



## scrilla

then why did you do it?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

scrilla said:


> then why did you do it?





then why did i pretend what? i have not pretended to be anything that i'm not...i've posted more pictures of my self, with when they were taken and guess what? nothing's changed from the very first picture i posted, except for the color of my hair for one month last year


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

the only thing i can be guilty of is lying about when my first pic was taken...so what if it's almost a year old? i knew if i said it was a year old somebody would be like ok so that's not recent...but again...i've posted pictures newer than that and i look exactly the same


----------



## scrilla

log onto your account on that site and i'll believe you.


----------



## McQueen

That the same girl in those 4 pics Scrilla. I can see why someone could come to that conclusion though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I only ever check this thread at the best times. BringThePain!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

i wonder how much rep she has gotten since posting pics, you horndogs.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

scrilla said:


> log onto your account on that site and i'll believe you.





which site?


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> the only thing i can be guilty of is lying about when my first pic was taken...so what if it's almost a year old? i knew if i said it was a year old somebody would be like ok so that's not recent...but again...i've posted pictures newer than that and i look exactly the same


No sell him like Cena and don't worry about it.


----------



## scrilla

McQueen said:


> That the same girl in those 4 pics Scrilla. I can see why someone could come to that conclusion though.


talking about the first pic and the others.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> No sell him like Cena and don't worry about it.




thanks girl, but sometimes you gotta feed into the bullshit, especially when they accuse you of being something your not....


----------



## B-Dawg

Well, you gotta post a pic w/ a timestamp OR just fuck off. :floyd2


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

YO CM SKITTLE WHATS GOOD LOL


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> thanks girl, but sometimes you gotta feed into the bullshit, especially when they accuse you of being something your not....


Since no one has said it directly yet, there has been a history of people posting pictures of girls claiming it's them. Then later on someone finds out that user was actually a crazy dude just posting some random girls picture. So most female pictures here get questioned, which is a shame. I don't care what you are, just letting you know.


----------



## Chrome

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Since no one has said it directly yet, there has been a history of people posting pictures of girls claiming it's them. Then later on someone finds out that user was actually a crazy dude just posting some random girls picture. So most female pictures here get questioned, which is a shame. I don't care what you are, just letting you know.


Yeah, when I first joined, there was like 2 exposures within 2 weeks or so. One was exposed as a guy, and the other was exposed as a totally different girl than the one she claimed to be. So yeah, you can imagine the skepticism. :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Since no one has said it directly yet, there has been a history of people posting pictures of girls claiming it's them. Then later on someone finds out that user was actually a crazy dude just posting some random girls picture. So most female pictures here get questioned, which is a shame. I don't care what you are, just letting you know.





Thanks for the info. I get that people troll all the time. But everybody check my posts. I don't troll anybody. I keep to myself and hang out with everyone in the raw threads and shield threads. I've got no reason to pretend to be anybody else but myself. 

Plus I'm happily married so I certainly wouldn't be on here looking for guys, lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's all good Leanmean. I believe you, but even (god forbid) if you were lying about your identity it's really not worth this much ruckus.


----------



## charlesxo

Smokers are jokers.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

^^^^
Agreed. Pick your battles, boo. 

I believe you too LeanMeanDeanMachine. Why take the time to lie about that? 

I'm going through some older pics and was going to post some (like this past summer) but since that was so long ago is that ok?


----------



## scrilla

lel @ the white knights.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

McQueen said:


> That funny WAGG since I thought you were into girls who can't grow "hair" yet.


Won't lie lost my shit when I read this :lmao

Much love for both of you McQueen and Swagger fan haha



scrilla said:


> lel @ the white knights.


Yeah and stuff


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Me at the Omaha zoo. This was last June 2013. I forget the day and time forgive me. Just in case everyone wants to know I had a burger, fries and a Sprite for lunch. It was lovely. Hot though probably like 90-95 out and humid. 










This is me and my friend Justin looking for chicks at Kohl's. There were some decent ones over by the bras. This was the 4th of July. Again, a very humid Midwest day.


----------



## Roger Sterling

This was a picture taken of me, about 2 weeks ago or so at a friends wedding


----------



## scrilla

Roger Sterling said:


> This was a picture taken of me, about 2 weeks ago or so at a friends wedding


a/s/l boo


----------



## Ruth

do you even danny ocean lololo


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Roger Sterling said:


> This was a picture taken of me, about 2 weeks ago or so at a friends wedding


Anyone ever tell you that you look like a shitty Batman?


----------



## TAR

:lol scrilla burying the bitch.

This is me at the cricket. Having a blast.










This is practically me when I have big arms.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

TAR said:


> :lol scrilla burying the bitch.
> 
> This is me at the cricket. Having a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is practically me when I have big arms.


You look like the dude in Kate & Leopold.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TAR said:


> :lol scrilla burying the bitch.



Nobody got buried, I more than proved I am who I say that I am. So you keep telling yourself that bitch.


----------



## Ruth

Lol @ all you middle class scrubs trying to stand out with your fake pics. brb imma get ready for my EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW with fuckin Conan Leno about my new dope-ass movie coming out next thursday about how all of you are tryhards.










dem loreál curls. umirin?


----------



## Virgil_85

Roger Sterling said:


> This was a picture taken of me, about 2 weeks ago or so at a friends wedding


Has anyone ever told you you look like George Clooney?


----------



## McQueen

See this is why I hate you guys. I can't even reveal which Celebrity I am without everyone calling me a fake.


----------



## TAR

Has anyone ever told you you look like Hugh Jackman, Froot?



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Nobody got buried, I more than proved I am who I say that I am. So you keep telling yourself that bitch.


:banderas


----------



## MachoMadness1988

The middle class scrubs sounds like a shitty tag team. :lmao 

Apparently you bury someone by being a drama queen.


----------



## Pratchett

I haven't posted a pic in a while.










Mmmmm. Lemonade.


----------



## charlesxo

TAR vs Mrs.:berried in an Arm-wrestling Contest.



Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I haven't posted a pic in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm. Lemonade.


So. Damn. Beautiful.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I haven't posted a pic in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm. Lemonade.



He is too old for that picture. Get it? :curry2


----------



## TAR

You know what always works though? Selfie with a paper on that saids 'I am LeanMeanDeanMachine'

Til then, I'm still sus.



BLEU said:


> TAR vs Mrs.:berried in an Arm-wrestling Contest.


Son of a bitch.


----------



## Roger Sterling

TAR, you look a lot like Hugh Jackman....PM a pic of your dick to Cat and get some action


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I don't get selfies in your bathroom. Here I am with my new hairdo, there is my bathrobe and there is where I poop. 

Go in your living room or something?


----------



## Pratchett

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Go in your living room or something?


Then it becomes a matter of "Here I am with my new remote, there is my TV and there is the chair I sit and fart on".


----------



## Magic

lel @ macho's white knighting.



most users don't care if you're girl or a guy, but when you started faking pictures then obviously people will call you on it. and yes, lots of ******* waste their times pretending to be girls that they're not. it's not uncommon on here.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

HASHTAG THROWBACK THURSDAY HASHTAG


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> Then it becomes a matter of "Here I am with my new remote, there is my TV and there is the chair I sit and fart on".


Better than the pooper. 



Magic said:


> lel @ macho's white knighting.
> 
> 
> 
> most users don't care if you're girl or a guy, but when you started faking pictures then obviously people will call you on it. and yes, lots of ******* waste their times pretending to be girls that they're not. it's not uncommon on here.


So if I agree with a dude am I a ****? OR ****** if you will? Haha Whatever dude. -kobesmiley 

It's also not uncommon to be dramatic. I didn't know you were a theater major as well Magic. That is cool.


----------



## Pratchett

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Better than the pooper.


----------



## Bushmaster

McQueen said:


> See this is why I hate you guys. I can't even reveal which Celebrity I am without everyone calling me a fake.


The Lusty Argonian? I'll believe you.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Zombie Apocalypse said:


>


Yep that was quite the alley oop for ya. It was like Satterfield to Martin.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Froot said:


> Lol @ all you middle class scrubs trying to stand out with your fake pics. brb imma get ready for my EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW with fuckin Conan Leno about my new dope-ass movie coming out next thursday about how all of you are tryhards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dem loreál curls. umirin?*


#Hobbit curls #back in the shire
How'd the interview go?


----------



## Vic

Guys, I'm really a girl pretending to be a black guy. #TNASwerve.


----------



## PGSucks

I'm an Asian girl pretending to be an Asian guy. :vince2


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## brandiexoxo

I'm actually a 67 year old man. Fooled ya, huh. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz

im a loser on a wrestling forum

oh


----------



## TAR

I Believe you.

EDIT: meant that for brandie but Kiz ninja'd me.. still works though.

Sent from My Computer with Mouse and Key Board


----------



## brandiexoxo

TAR said:


> I Believe you.
> 
> EDIT: meant that for brandie but Kiz ninja'd me.. still works though.
> 
> Sent from My Computer with Mouse and Key Board


How dare you. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

kiz wins


----------



## Kiz

do i cody

do i?


----------



## Pratchett

brandiexoxo said:


> I'm actually a 67 year old man. Fooled ya, huh.


:shocked: So you are posting the selfie pics from some young girl's phone here for your own sick pleasure as well as ours?
I like the way you think old man. :curry2


----------



## Obfuscation

truth hurts kiz

we're right there w/ya pal


----------



## Lady Eastwood

TAR said:


> :lol scrilla burying the bitch.
> 
> This is me at the cricket. Having a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is practically me when I have big arms.



10/10, baby, call me.


Also, lulz at another burial.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> :shocked: So you are posting the selfie pics from some young girl's phone here for your own sick pleasure as well as ours?
> I like the way you think old man. :curry2


Yup! All part of the master plan :3 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

brandiexoxo said:


> I'm actually a 67 year old man. Fooled ya, huh.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Then plz link the gallery of that chick then...there may be some pics of her in pigtails. THANKS in advance. :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Then plz link the gallery of that chick then...there may be some pics of her in pigtails. THANKS in advance. :dance


You cad, you. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Wagg, as THIRSTY as ever.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Y'all acting like you don't want that gallery. :side:


----------



## TAR

The thirst is real with wagg

Cat I'll be ya Jackman if you be my Stone <3


----------



## Tater

Hmmm... so these are things that are happening in the other threads while all the men are watching football.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I'm a pro wrestler pretending to be a sports entertainer. unk3 


Eh. Football (NFL anyway) schmutball. Olympic hockey starts next month and Pitchers and catchers report in 6 weeks!! :mark:

Excited for War Eagle to reign supreme Monday! 




Kiz said:


> im a loser on a wrestling forum
> 
> oh


HEY fuck off that is my gimmick! :agree:



Zombie Apocalypse said:


> :curry2


:curry2 > every other smiley


----------



## Biast

This is me at a football game we played with some friends last week. We even won some cups at the end!

Edit: Haters will say it's fake and that it's not me. :side:

#jealous
#blessed 
#asrealasitgets


----------



## scrilla

Tater said:


> Hmmm... so these are things that are happening in the other threads while all the men are watching football.


this is actually what happens when you're not some middle aged dude who apparently can't multi-task.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

shut all your shit up, nothin left to see here.




#phuckyoburial


----------



## Trublez

Obvious photoshop is obvious.









































:ti


----------



## Rah

Except simply Googling justkell brings up both a Youtube (which has both Dean Ambrose and clothing/whatever videos) and Twitter account (with her picture and Dean Ambrose/wrestling love). If you reverse image searched the original pic or tried to expose her as false, I'm not sure how you missed that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> #phuckyoburial





Rah said:


> Except simply Googling justkell brings up both a Youtube (which has both Dean Ambrose and clothing/whatever videos) and Twitter account (with her picture and Dean Ambrose/wrestling love). If you reverse image searched the original pic or tried to expose her as false, I'm not sure how you missed that.


wens


----------



## scrilla

Rah said:


> Except simply Googling justkell brings up both a Youtube (which has both Dean Ambrose and clothing/whatever videos) and Twitter account (with her picture and Dean Ambrose/wrestling love). If you reverse image searched the original pic or tried to expose her as false, I'm not sure how you missed that.


i obvi didn't google it. none of this would have happened if she wasn't weirdly lying about when the picture was taken.

also i don't think the chick in her sign looks the same as the chick in the first pic she posted, but whatevs.


----------



## Tater

scrilla said:


> this is actually what happens when you're not some middle aged dude who apparently can't multi-task.


:ti

Checking the post your picture thread while the playoffs are on is not really high up on my things to do list. Priorities.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lets just all hug and move along.


----------



## scrilla

Tater said:


> :ti
> 
> Checking the post your picture thread while the playoffs are on is not really high up on my things to do list. Priorities.


you'd be surprised how much can be accomplished in the 10 hours of commercials in an NFL game.


----------



## Ruth

inb4 Headliner scolds all of you


----------



## Obfuscation

so we're in the clear to hit on her now?


----------



## scrilla

she's too old for you cody.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Last couple of pages are embarrassing :ann1


----------



## Vic

Allow me to refer to my original post on LMDM, I would bang that bitch, no disrespect.


----------



## Obfuscation

that's probably true.


----------



## Damien

Some people thought I was a girl...


----------



## Ruth

Been down that road.


----------



## Pratchett

vampyr said:


> Some people thought I was a girl...


I'm still not sure about Fru, and I am starting to have my doubts about Oxi.


----------



## RyanPelley

Can we have a 'gender' thread for future reference?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

vampyr said:


> Some people thought I was a girl...


I know that feel. It was the guy with the Spyro avatar in G&T :jose


----------



## Screwball

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I know that feel. It was the guy with the Spyro avatar who lives in G&T :jose


Fixed.


----------



## Obfuscation

vampyr said:


> Some people thought I was a girl...


Toss my name into that mix too.

although, it's actually fitting than all the rest.


----------



## McQueen

No one thinks you are a girl Cody, we just think you are a bitch!

<3


----------



## Obfuscation

Would rather have the former, but as long as the love remains, I'll be content.


----------



## Damien

Prime Evil said:


> Toss my name into that mix too.
> 
> although, it's actually fitting than all the rest.


Is it the pink?


----------



## Obfuscation

Possibly. The "Hayley" monikers too. And then there is all that Gaga...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

My last comments on this topic....


Scrilla - accept it that you FUCKED UP and get the fuck over your shit that you still don't believe that the first pic i posted is me! The pic I took TODAY i have the same hair color, same hair style as the first and get this... the picture was taken in the SAME FUCKING ROOM AS THE FIRST! The only difference is that in the first pic I have heavier eye make up on along with black eyeliner as I was going to a wedding and today I'm just wearing mascara on my eyes. so stop being so fucking narrow minded!!!! What's next, are you gonna ask me to do my makeup the same as the first pic so you can finally accept that I am who I say I am? EAT SHIT. admit it to yourself you were wrong. you don't even have to admit it here, just to yourself. but just so you know, being the huge dick that you are on here, won't help make your dick any bigger in real life. 


Scrilla & Catalanotto - you know what you both can do with your 'man face' comments right? the only time someone feels the need to talk down about someone elses physical appearance is because they feel that there is something wrong with their own looks and needs something to make them feel better about themselves. Talking bad about me is only showing your obvious insecurities about your own appearances to everyone here. I have second hand embarrassment for both of you! Maybe the time you're spending making insults about my looks or anyone elses looks here, instead you should try worrying about what's lacking in your own lives and what you can do to better yourselves as human beings so you don't have to put others down.



And to all those who took the time to bring it to my attention what was being said about me in other threads, I appreciate you. I really do. 



Other than that, it's been real folks.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I'm still not sure about Fru, and I am starting to have my doubts about Oxi.


I remember you thinking I was a dude at one point.:rose1


----------



## Vic

We need a race thread too, Myers and Andre breaking us blacks hearts and shit :kobe8


----------



## McQueen

I'm getting pigment augmentation therapy so I can call you my nubian brother Vic.


----------



## Vic

McQueen said:


> I'm getting pigment augmentation therapy so I can call you my nubian brother Vic.


McQueen as a black would be :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

The DARK Andre fake was the best one. So many people bought into it. :ti


----------



## scrilla

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Scrilla & Catalanotto - you know what you both can do with your 'man face' comments right? the only time someone feels the need to talk down about someone elses physical appearance is because they feel that there is something wrong with their own looks and needs something to make them feel better about themselves. Talking bad about me is only showing your obvious insecurities about your own appearances to everyone here. I have second hand embarrassment for both of you! Maybe the time you're spending making insults about my looks or anyone elses looks here, instead you should try worrying about what's lacking in your own lives and what you can do to better yourselves as human beings so you don't have to put others down.


show me where i said you had a man face.



> And to all those who took the time to bring it to my attention what was being said about me in other threads, I appreciate you. I really do.


also lol @ this. just confirming what i said about the fucking white knights.


----------



## Vic

Prime Evil said:


> The DARK Andre fake was the best one. So many people bought into it. :ti


----------



## Pratchett

Calahart said:


> I remember you thinking I was a dude at one point.:rose1


:lol Yeah, but that was before you posted a pic. My default assumption for anyone here is "dude" unless I somehow learn otherwise.



McQueen said:


> I'm getting pigment augmentation therapy so I can call you my nubian brother Vic.


:shocked: You are not already black? Looks like I will have to go back to assuming that anyone here is "white" until learning otherwise. :hmm:


----------



## Rush

thirsty as fuck


----------



## TKOK

andre bring white changed my life.


----------



## Vic

DARTH COCK said:


> andre bring white changed my life.


OH THE IMPACT!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> :lol Yeah, but that was before you posted a pic. My default assumption for anyone here is "dude" unless I somehow learn otherwise.


I know, that's how it always is on the internet. :lol I also let people believe I was a guy if they wanted so I'm not being totally serious here.


----------



## Evolution

Enough people. Just fucking drop it and move on. I'm really just going to start removing people from this thread that do nothing but bait and cause shit.


----------



## TAR

I agree. Let's all hug it out.

Cmon guys, group hug!


----------



## Ruth

I'd consider rebooting this thread and adding rules to the OP that stretch father than "Don't make fun of people.", so as to avoid future mishaps in regards to fake pics or w/e.

It's pretty overdue anyway, considering the length.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Scrilla & Catalanotto - you know what you both can do with your 'man face' comments right? the only time someone feels the need to talk down about someone elses physical appearance is because they feel that there is something wrong with their own looks and needs something to make them feel better about themselves. Talking bad about me is only showing your obvious insecurities about your own appearances to everyone here. I have second hand embarrassment for both of you! Maybe the time you're spending making insults about my looks or anyone elses looks here, instead you should try worrying about what's lacking in your own lives and what you can do to better yourselves as human beings so you don't have to put others down.



I've posted my picture a few times, I am quite content with my looks. I'm a goddamn adorable little fucker.

Also, learn to keep your shit in rants. Don't address my rants comments outside of the section, it will only result in infractions/bans/warnings, eventually (which some people have really hit on in this thread with the bitch comments, tbh).


I am obviously not a mod, but, I think it's best if people just got back to posting pics/posting positive comments on pics here instead of carrying this shit on a day later. I would prefer it if my E-FRIENDS didn't get banned over this shit.

Fin.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

pathetic fucking pathetic


----------



## 11Shareef

Spoiler: pics



ON SET


----------



## brandiexoxo

Holy fuck that looks awesome.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic

Swag, still need a fucking haircut though.


----------



## Headliner

Why are your eyes closed?


----------



## Vic

Headliner said:


> Why are your eyes closed?


Are they? Maybe I just have tight eyes (I do, but I can't remember if my eyes were closed or not).

Edit: They're clearly closed :lol I'm pretty sure I blinked.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Vic, handle your lineup, like ninealevyn. :side:


----------



## 11Shareef

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Vic, handle your lineup, like ninealevyn. :side:


I'm a little lost. What are you saying?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

he needs a cut. lol wens


----------



## Magic

nice halloween costume brah.


----------



## 11Shareef

swagger_ROCKS said:


> he needs a cut. lol wens


Oh! I was looking for Vic and didn't see him. I forget Lifetime members change names sometime, but still get refered to as the old ones, lol.


----------



## 11Shareef

Magic said:


> nice halloween costume brah.


Thanks, we were shooting some stuff. Not sure if it'll ever be used though. Great Make up artist, although it was begining to peel at that point.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ninealevyn said:


> Oh! I was looking for Vic and didn't see him. I forget Lifetime members change names sometime, but still get refered to as the old ones, lol.


lol all good. He probably won't cut it in spite of what I posted. :jay2


----------



## Vic

I took this cause I wanted to see how it would turn out.











This is me with my eyes open.


----------



## Vic

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol all good. He probably won't cut it in spite of what I posted. :jay2


I'll likely cut it before class starts up again.


----------



## Oxidamus

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I'm still not sure about Fru, and I am starting to have my doubts about Oxi.


:kobe

What have I done now? :lol


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Need some girls pic thoughhhh


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Need some girls pic thoughhhh


Hiya.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

On the other hand though, in a NO **** WAY AT ALL, would this be a good facebook pic? New Snapback yo!.. i'm out to smoke a doobie.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Lotta chicks in the house tonight...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> On the other hand though, in a NO **** WAY AT ALL, would this be a good facebook pic? New Snapback yo!.. i'm out to smoke a doobie.


Sorry to double post but nah, not gangsta enough.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> On the other hand though, in a NO **** WAY AT ALL, would this be a good facebook pic? New Snapback yo!.. i'm out to smoke a doobie.


:jaydamn


----------



## Magic

you should take one with the doobie in your mouth imo.


----------



## Headliner

Why is he skipping school?


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

Magic said:


> you should take one with the doobie in your mouth imo.


Totally.

Be g as fuck, yo.

And stuff.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Headliner said:


> Why is he skipping school?


haha brahhh, class of '13. i'm 19 alweady..  look young as fuck though huh?


----------



## Headliner

You're 12. Your mother should ground you.


----------



## Magic

Who needs post secondary education when you got your parent's money and basement to sleep in, right?


Btw if you were in the class of '13 you would be 18 I'm pretty sure. Unless you failed a grade, which honestly wouldn't surprise anyone.



Also vic you seem to have trouble keeping your eyes open brah. :lmao no wonder you were looking for asian girls yesterday.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Headliner said:


> You're 12. Your mother should ground you.


haha, and whatthe fudge. I just saw how big my pic is can you make it smaller or something? if not delete it if you want. i didnt know it'd be that big just like my dick is...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Look like bait.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> haha, and whatthe fudge. I just saw how big my pic is can you make it smaller or something? if not delete it if you want. i didnt know it'd be that big just like my dick is...


lol this dude.

Just resize it. Do you really live in Texas?


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> haha brahhh, class of '13. i'm 19 alweady..  look young as fuck though huh?


Sound it, too.



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> i didnt know it'd be that big just like my dick is...


Yep, definitely.

I'm positively swooning. Take me now.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Magic said:


> you should take one with the doobie in your mouth imo.


Not in the mouth, but could always go with this: 













TNAFan4lyfe said:


> On the other hand though, in a NO **** WAY AT ALL, would this be a good facebook pic? New Snapback yo!.. i'm out to smoke a doobie.


No, this is better:


----------



## Vic

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> haha, and whatthe fudge. I just saw how big my pic is can you make it smaller or something? if not delete it if you want. *i didnt know it'd be that big just like my dick is...*





Spoiler: fixed it for you


----------



## Headliner

Why did you have to repost that picture.:lmao

TNAFan4Lyfe I hope your frail ass been lifting weights during the time your mom took away your internet.


----------



## Magic

no filter, skinny joint, didn't ash. 1/10.


----------



## Vic

Magic said:


> Who needs post secondary education when you got your parent's money and basement to sleep in, right?
> 
> 
> Btw if you were in the class of '13 you would be 18 I'm pretty sure. Unless you failed a grade, which honestly wouldn't surprise anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> *Also vic you seem to have trouble keeping your eyes open brah. :lmao no wonder you were looking for asian girls yesterday.*



Would not be shocked if I had Asian ancestry, still fucked over discovering I have Caucasian ancestry as far back as my mother's grand mother (yes she's white).


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Magic said:


> Who needs post secondary education when you got your parent's money and basement to sleep in, right?
> 
> 
> Btw if you were in the class of '13 you would be 18 I'm pretty sure. Unless you failed a grade, which honestly wouldn't surprise anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Also vic you seem to have trouble keeping your eyes open brah. :lmao no wonder you were looking for asian girls yesterday.


ARE YOU DUMB OR JUST ACT LIKE IT? I was 18 last year stupid, don't you know 19-1 = 18 which is the class i'm from. wow bro..


----------



## Magic

I was 18 last year too and I was in the grad class of 2012. I turn 20 this year so unless you already turned 19 in the 6 days of january I don't see how you didn't fail brah. It's okay if you're a little slow, some people just cant pass grade 1 the first time around. :ti


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Magic said:


> I was 18 last year too and I was in the grad class of 2012. I turn 20 this year so unless you already turned 19 in the 6 days of january I don't see how you didn't fail brah. It's okay if you're a little slow, some people just cant pass grade 1 the first time around. :ti


Born in August, so it was too late to register, i guess you can say i skipped my first year...


----------



## Magic

I was born in August too. It's okay man, not everyone is cut out for elementary school. It can be tough at times to spell your name and eat with your mouth closed. Don't even get me started on those spelling tests that contained FOUR LETTERED WORDS. shit was tough.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Magic, did you ever learn if the world was actually round? Like, can you fall off?

Relevant: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/28221937-post1.html


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Magic said:


> I was born in August too. It's okay man, not everyone is cut out for elementary school. It can be tough at times to spell your name and eat with your mouth closed. Don't even get me started on those spelling tests that contained FOUR LETTERED WORDS. shit was tough.


LOL What country do you live in? in Texas theyre strict as fuck so you gotta be there by a certain day, especially in my city. fckn sucks.
but whatever.


----------



## Magic

USA, Baltimore brah. Reppin' the westside. You ever need a hookup for some real shit rather than that weak ass chronic give me a PM. They call me Bodie.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Magic said:


> USA, Baltimore brah. Reppin' the westside. You ever need a hookup for some real shit rather than that weak ass chronic give me a PM. They call me Bodie.


haha bro I have wayyyy better weed. trust me i usually get 'dro and that shit hits you hard. Baltimore weed ive heard sucks. but i guess i won't know.. Call me Blunt Man, I roll the best blunts!

I go by the motto(for my girls):
"If she can roll a Perfect Blunt, Wife her up!"


----------



## Headliner

How are you not dead in Texas. I'd imagine those real white men in Texas hate ******* more than blacks.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Everything's bigger in Texas, including racial bigotry!


----------



## 189558

I shovel snow in a Jason mask. No big deal.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

you look like an aborted fetus tnafan4lyfe


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:argh:


----------



## Ruth

welp


----------



## Trublez

TNAFan4Lyfe, how tall are you? :ti


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> haha bro I have wayyyy better weed. trust me i usually get 'dro and that shit hits you hard. Baltimore weed ive heard sucks. but i guess i won't know.. Call me Blunt Man, I roll the best blunts!
> 
> I go by the motto(for my girls):
> "If she can roll a Perfect Blunt, Wife her up!"


I prefer my girl to not smoke blunts at all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

That shit is so unattractive when a female smokes anything. Especially when she's high on weed.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

Elipses Corter said:


> I prefer my girl to not smoke blunts at all.





Headliner said:


> That shit is so unattractive when a female smokes anything. Especially when she's high on weed.


^

This, really.

Glad I don't smoke - especially that shit.

My ex used to smoke weed and I hated it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I just don't want my girl doing the same thing I do. Drinking is acceptable, as long as she doesn't get pissy drunk.


But smoking? I think it fucks with a girls beauty if she smokes.


----------



## Vic

Yeah I only find a girl smoking hot, if she can pull off tattoos like an arm sleeve or something, otherwise it's lolno.


----------



## DOPA

Headliner said:


> You're 12. Your mother should ground you.


:lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

girls that smoke weed and brag about how they roll blunts make me lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Smokers are jokers. 

JUST. SAY. NO.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Elipses Corter said:


> I just don't want my girl doing the same thing I do. Drinking is acceptable, as long as she doesn't get pissy drunk.
> 
> 
> But smoking? I think it fucks with a girls beauty if she smokes.


It fucks with everyone's looks, but I know what you meant. I get a lot of tweakers for customers during graveyard and, especially, the younger ones I take pity on. It's not my life and not my business, but I can't help but mentally shake my head as I sell them their beer and/or cigarettes. I smoked at one point somewhat years back and still think it was one of the stupidest things I've done in my life. Didn't take me long to just quit while I was ahead.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Of all the dumb decisions I made in life, starting cigarettes was the dumbest.

Too much money blown over the past 12-13 years on a habit thats slowly killing me and hard to stop.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brandiexoxo

My whole fam plus my most recent ex smokes weed daily. Glad I skipped out on that. I don't mind it, I just don't do it.

The worst is cigarettes though -__-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Vic, are you blasian? Not sure if you ever mentioned it before.

Blasian chicks are fucking beautiful, no ****.


----------



## Vic

Nah I'm black with a little caucasian, maybe a lot in all honestly, but prob no more than like 30-40%.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Really? I honestly would have never guessed that at all.


----------



## McQueen

Vic is my son. I got a little crazy after seeing the movie Jungle Fever back in the early 90's.


----------



## Evolution

I know a babe who smokes pot all the time.

However, counter that with the dozens and dozens of ugmos that do it and :draper2


----------



## Obfuscation

Lutece said:


> Nah I'm black with a little caucasian, maybe a lot in all honestly, but prob no more than like 30-40%.


It's good to have you on board.


----------



## Vic

Catalanotto said:


> Really? I honestly would have never guessed that at all.


lol, Can't tell if sarcastic.




McQueen said:


> Vic is my son. I got a little crazy after seeing the movie Jungle Fever back in the early 90's.



Ah yes, remember all the fishing trips dad?


----------



## McQueen

I've never met you. That was an imposter Dad I hired so I didn't have to deal with you.

don't call me by the way.


----------



## Vic

McQueen said:


> I've never met you. That was an imposter Dad I hired so I didn't have to deal with you.
> 
> don't call me by the way.


You bastard! How dare you pull a Stan Smith on me!


----------



## McQueen

I was created by Stephen J. Cannell.

Vic and THE DICK.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Not being sarcastic, lol, I just honestly would have never guessed. Looked to me like you had some Asian in you.


----------



## McQueen

Do people often see pictures of you Cat and say the same thing. You look like you had some Asian in you.


----------



## RyanPelley

Fid said:


> I shovel snow in a Jason mask. No big deal.


LOL, awesome. And now that I know you're by Maple Lane....


----------



## Kiz

K. Kobashi said:


> Hiya.


:moyes3


----------



## Vic

Is that smiley for "would bang" Kiz?


----------



## Kiz

no it's david moyes running.

maybe you should open your eyes vicrus


----------



## PGSucks

McQueen said:


> Do people often see pictures of you Cat and say the same thing. You look like you had some Asian in you.


I used to ask girls if they have any Asian in them as a pick-up line. :cena5


----------



## Evolution

Why?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I remember this Hmong girl from summer school one year asked me if I had any asian in me. I was deeply confused.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lutece said:


> Is that smiley for "would bang" Kiz?


He would have needed to use a sexually implied Orange Crush metaphor to have that be the case.


----------



## Klee

PGSucks said:


> I used to ask girls if they have any Asian in them as a pick-up line. :cena5





Evolution said:


> Why?


Come on Evo, I think it's cause if she doesn't, she soon could have :ti


----------



## TAR

Evo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

gif is good lolz


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

Kiz said:


> :moyes3


:moyes3


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Froot said:


> inb4 Headliner scolds all of you


:lmao 



RyanPelley said:


> Can we have a 'gender' thread for future reference?


Whatever. You suck. :cuss:



Lutece said:


> We need a race thread too, Myers and Andre breaking us blacks hearts and shit :kobe8


Religion too. I don't want anymore Jews on the forum. I get to be the only Jew! 



TAR said:


> I agree. Let's all hug it out.
> 
> Cmon guys, group hug!


Bring Emma! 



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> On the other hand though, in a NO **** WAY AT ALL, would this be a good facebook pic? New Snapback yo!.. i'm out to smoke a doobie.


Cool hat. I'm glad snapbacks have made a come back. I have a sweet Texas Rangers one. 



Headliner said:


> How are you not dead in Texas. I'd imagine those real white men in Texas hate ******* more than blacks.


Not too many *******. At least in the DFW area. 



ZOMBO said:


> Everything's bigger in Texas, including racial bigotry!


This is too. Ahh those close minded conservatives. :no:



Elipses Corter said:


> But smoking? I think it fucks with a girls beauty if she smokes.


Agreed. Most recent ex smokes. Never again. It's gross.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Oops


----------



## Kiz

Miss. V. Kobashi said:


> :moyes3


did we just get married


----------



## CALΔMITY

Kiz said:


> did we just get married


How romantic. :lelbrock


----------



## A$AP

RyanPelley said:


> And now that I know you're by Maple Lane....


----------



## Obfuscation

Brock smiley, oh my. Too much. :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Prime Evil said:


> Brock smiley, oh my. Too much. :lmao


You're welcome everyone. 



>


I can see people who fancy Paige saving this picture to their computers. :ken

I can see Cody doing it too.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Posts made in this thread by McDreamy and Zombo should be stickied in the section. There might not be much in a "Best of Anything", but I'm pretty sure they are.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> You're welcome everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see people who fancy Paige saving this picture to their computers. :ken
> 
> I can see Cody doing it too.


Yeah you did a great job doctoring up the neck. Did you use clone tool?

Also she does remind me of paige a little. Didn't see it at first until you made mention.


----------



## A$AP

Calahart said:


> Yeah you did a great job doctoring up the neck. Did you use clone tool?
> 
> Also she does remind me of paige a little. Didn't see it at first until you made mention.


Pls fix your avi.










/OCD


----------



## CALΔMITY

A$AP said:


> Pls fix your avi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /OCD


What do you think I should do to it? Re-position? Darken? LIGHTEN EVEN MORE!? :mark:


----------



## A$AP

Calahart said:


> What do you think I should do to it? Re-position? Darken? LIGHTEN EVEN MORE!? :mark:


I was referring to the white outline on your current version brah.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Calahart said:


> Yeah you did a great job doctoring up the neck. Did you use clone tool?
> 
> Also she does remind me of paige a little. Didn't see it at first until you made mention.


Thanks and nah, I just did some quick and strategic smudging. I hope that sounds a lot more impressive than it was :bron2


----------



## Obfuscation

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> You're welcome everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see people who fancy Paige saving this picture to their computers. :ken
> 
> I can see Cody doing it too.


A safe bet.


----------



## CALΔMITY

A$AP said:


> I was referring to the white outline on your current version brah.


Oh well I don't know why it's doing that. When I edited the positioning and uploaded it a second time the line went away. I guess it's back now.

Edit: Now the line is at the bottom.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Thanks and nah, I just did some quick and strategic smudging. I hope that sounds a lot more impressive than it was :bron2


Actually yeah it does. All I knew about for that kind of thing was clone tool. You just gave me ideas for new possibilities if I ever wanted to try doctoring an image.


----------



## A$AP

Calahart said:


> Oh well I don't know why it's doing that. When I edited the positioning and uploaded it a second time the line went away. I guess it's back now.
> 
> Edit: Now the line is at the bottom.


Go transparent and you won't have the problem:


----------



## CALΔMITY

A$AP said:


> Go transparent and you won't have the problem:


I didn't....know I could... :lelbrock

Edit: Thanks A$AP


----------



## A$AP

Calahart said:


> I didn't....know I could... :lelbrock


Yes we can.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well awesome. I'll have to keep this is mind for future avis.


----------



## Josh

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Religion too. I don't want anymore Jews on the forum. I get to be the only Jew!


what did you just fucking say you fucking pile of shit

say it again and ill take this further


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

Kiz said:


> did we just get married


It was a beautiful Moyes marriage, how could you forget the moments we shared?

:moyes3 :moyes3


----------



## Obfuscation

kiz is a mad chick magnet.

it's the forum apathy


----------



## Tabbyh

not as cool as my D-Brian top


----------



## A$AP

:ti


----------



## Tabbyh

A$AP said:


> :ti


not seen you in awhile asap! you were always someone I admired and respected.


----------



## Andre

Lutece said:


> Is that smiley for "would bang" Kiz?


He's implying that he's running away from her and into the arms of a man, probably AlexHumph.


----------



## Kiz

Miss. V. Kobashi said:


> It was a beautiful Moyes marriage, how could you forget the moments we shared?
> 
> :moyes3 :moyes3


this is all moving so fast

like united down the gurgler.


----------



## TAR

:jordan5


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

Kiz said:


> this is all moving so fast
> 
> like united down the gurgler.


Shame United haven't done as well this season, but that was to be expected with such big boots to fill for Moyes. I can't knock his efforts this season too much, though. There's still a bit to go for him to get back into it and it's not as if he's dropped to relegation. I think he'll be more comfortable in the 2015/2016 season when he's got to know the team and the players a bit better. That's one advantage Ferguson always had; he was like a father figure to his whole team.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

Tabbyh said:


> not as cool as my D-Brian top


All I see are tits.

Oh wait, I see what you did there.

So sneaky.


----------



## Kiz

Miss. V. Kobashi said:


> Shame United haven't done as well this season, but that was to be expected with such big boots to fill for Moyes. I can't knock his efforts this season too much, though. There's still a bit to go for him to get back into it and it's not as if he's dropped to relegation. I think he'll be more comfortable in the 2015/2016 season when he's got to know the team and the players a bit better. That's one advantage Ferguson always had; he was like a father figure to his whole team.


you're a united fan

uh oh

:moyes3:moyes3:moyes3:moyes3:moyes3:moyes3:moyes3:moyes3:moyes3:moyes3


----------



## BkB Hulk

SHE LIKES UNITED. RUN KIZ RUN.

:moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3


----------



## TAR

:moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 *Divorce papers on the way *:moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3


----------



## Kiz

that's me MAKIN MY WAY DOWN TOWN, WALKING FAST FACES PASS AND I'M HOMEBOUND


----------



## Rush

Kiz said:


> that's me MAKIN MY WAY DOWN TOWN, WALKING FAST FACES PASS AND I'M HOMEBOUND


STARING BLANKLY AHEAD, JUST MAKING MY WAY MAKING A WAY THROUGH THE CROWD


----------



## TAR

Kiz said:


> that's me MAKIN MY WAY DOWN TOWN, WALKING FAST FACES PASS AND I'M HOMEBOUND





Rush said:


> STARING BLANKLY AHEAD, JUST MAKING MY WAY MAKING A WAY THROUGH THE CROWD


AND I NEED YOU AND I MISS YOU AND NOW I WONDER


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

*is a City fan, tho*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Kiz said:


> that's me MAKIN MY WAY DOWN TOWN, WALKING FAST FACES PASS AND I'M HOMEBOUND


----------



## BkB Hulk

QUICK KIZ, TURN AROUND.




























































































































































































































































































































































































































































(IF I COULD FALL INTO THE SKY, DO YOU THINK TIME WOULD PASS ME BY)


----------



## Kiz

Miss. V. Kobashi said:


> *is a City fan, tho*


----------



## TAR




----------



## Rush




----------



## TAR




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

There's nothing finer than when TRUE LOVE is found on Wrestling Forum. I'm so happy for you, Kiz.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

Luv ya, Kiz.

:moyes1

Kiz later tonight ^


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Miss. V. Kobashi said:


> Luv ya, Kiz.
> 
> :moyes1
> 
> Kiz later tonight ^












...


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

ZOMBO said:


> ...


----------



## MOX

i wonder which admin kobashi is


----------



## Pratchett

What the hell is going on in here?


----------



## Buttermaker

Amongst all the nonsense here is me playing a little Christmas day puck


----------



## Kiz

BOLO YEUNG said:


> i wonder which admin kobashi is


the little minx one hopefully

ie seabs


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Miss. V. Kobashi said:


> All I see are tits.
> 
> Oh wait, I see what you did there.
> 
> So sneaky.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I'll be your manager when you wrestle, we'd be a fucking awesome heel combo.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Josh said:


> what did you just fucking say you fucking pile of shit
> 
> say it again and ill take this further


I have sweaters older than you. Move along. :flip


----------



## Rush

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I have sweaters older than you. Move along. :flip


then buy some new sweaters you cheap fuck. anyone would think you're a je- oh wait :side:


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Rush said:


> then buy some new sweaters you cheap fuck. anyone would think you're a je- oh wait :side:


Well if the yarmulke fits......


----------



## TAR

Shalom


----------



## McQueen

MAZEL TOV!


----------



## Josh

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I have sweaters older than you. Move along. :flip


your sweaters cant protect you now old man

post your address im gonna kick the shit out of you in real life


----------



## McQueen

$20 on Josh


----------



## Buttermaker

Wrestlingforum V-bookie has it 4/1 Josh if a fair tilt but 2/1 Josh if its anything goes..


----------



## TAR

20 bucks on the saffer?


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> I'll be your manager when you wrestle, we'd be a fucking awesome heel combo.


Let's do it.

:jericho2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

That's some sick flow you have going there, Takers Revenge. Just a good Canadian beauty ripping up the ice on Christmas.


----------



## Boba Fett

Took this while i was on my Lunch Break at work.


----------



## Vader

What's up with your head?


----------



## A$AP

:floyd2


----------



## PGSucks

Vader said:


> What's up with your head?


:bron4


----------



## Boba Fett

Vader said:


> What's up with your head?


 One of my coworkers stuck their phone right in my face and took the picture. :argh::cussin:


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Vader

I was referring to the lump above your nose, the rest is normal.


----------



## Boba Fett

Vader said:


> I was referring to the lump above your nose, the rest is normal.


 Oh that was a zit before i popped it. :no:


----------



## normal situation

Me with my best friend, David Hasselhoff.


----------



## CALΔMITY

^Nice :lol


----------



## HJ23

That was me last summer but no I don't play guitar









That was me on homecoming last fall.


----------



## Evolution

Hope you nailed her bro.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Josh said:


> your sweaters cant protect you now old man
> 
> post your address im gonna kick the shit out of you in real life


Nah. I'm up for a neutral site though. Let me know.


----------



## HJ23

Evolution said:


> Hope you nailed her bro.


I am probably the most old-fashioned 17 year old so no I didn't, I respect her too much. Plus I am a Christian so I won't have sex until marriage obviously.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

HJ23 said:


> Plus I am a Christian so I won't have sex until marriage obviously.


Yes, because every "Christian" is like that haha.


----------



## McQueen

I wonder if people who think like that regret not having more sex once they start. I can understand not wanting to go around and fucking everything that moves and will let you but its kinda a natural thing to be doing with a mate and the whole abstinence until marriage bit doesn't make sense to me. Its a law of nature to want to be sexual with your partner.

Its only sinning if you are Welsh. You best own that livestock before you give it the WOOLCOCK.


----------



## HJ23

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Yes, because every "Christian" is like that haha.


Well I am, so I won't until marriage.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Your missing out man. But I respect you ability to control yourself.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution

I said it jokingly, now I feel bad.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

McQueen said:


> *I wonder if people who think like that regret not having more sex once they start.* I can understand not wanting to go around and fucking everything that moves and will let you but its kinda a natural thing to be doing with a mate and the whole abstinence until marriage bit doesn't make sense to me. Its a law of nature to want to be sexual with your partner.
> 
> Its only sinning if you are Welsh. You best own that livestock before you give it the WOOLCOCK.


they (I) do.



also, having sex with someone doesn't mean you disrespect them. It's good though if you're willing to maintain that for moral reason I guess.


----------



## scrilla

what happens when you get married and realize you don't enjoy sex with your partner? then you are stuck with them forever b/c divorce is a sin etc.


----------



## brandiexoxo

scrilla said:


> what happens when you get married and realize you don't enjoy sex with your partner? then you are stuck with them forever b/c divorce is a sin etc.


Always wondered this. Plus you might always have the temptation to fuck other woman because all you've known is this one person. You want what you can't have. Sex can completley change your perception of a person. Sad but true.

Now I feel bad for encouraging the minor to go sleep around. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

scrilla said:


> what happens when you get married and realize you don't enjoy sex with your partner? then you are stuck with them forever b/c divorce is a sin etc.


Yet, how many Christians get divorced?

Religion is stupid, just be a regular human being and fuck a girl before marriage. No one is saying you have to be a male slut, but, getting a girlfriend and not fucking her until you are married is ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Oxidamus

Marriage itself is great. It's everything that goes with it that's fucking stupid. The necessity of marriage to be considered family is beyond ridiculous. When's that going to get abolished?


----------



## Ruth

About another generation or two I'd think.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

HJ23 said:


> Well I am, so I won't until marriage.


Hey man good for you if you can be that way. My best friend since Junior High was like that. Didn't have sex until hey got married. Whatever helps you sleep well. No pun intended there.


----------



## deadman18




----------



## CALΔMITY

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Yes, because every "Christian" is like that haha.


Totally. I knew this one guy who asked me out once. He isn't Christian, doesn't even believe in a kind of higher power at all, but he takes a woman's virginity very seriously. He feels it's more special that way. I dunno. Whatever floats his boat. We didn't wind up hitting it off, though, after I told him I had dated someone in the past before him.



Catalanotto said:


> Yet, how many Christians get divorced?
> 
> Religion is stupid, just be a regular human being and fuck a girl before marriage. No one is saying you have to be a male slut, but, getting a girlfriend and not fucking her until you are married is ridiculously stupid.





Oxi said:


> Marriage itself is great. It's everything that goes with it that's fucking stupid. The necessity of marriage to be considered family is beyond ridiculous. When's that going to get abolished?


I'm spiritual, but I don't associate myself with any religion. I agree that marriage is a thing that needs to go. At least be replaced with something more generalized, but then the Christians would bust some nuts at that.


----------



## HJ23

deadman18 said:


>


For some reason I see similarities between you and Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Prolly because youre racist. You should msg Skins25. You two would get along


----------



## CALΔMITY

:lmao


----------



## brandiexoxo

xD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater

Chip Kelly said:


> Prolly because youre racist.


Stop being mean to this young man. He is a fine, upstanding Christian who could not possibly be racist.


----------



## Gandhi

HJ23 said:


> Plus I am a Christian so I won't have sex until marriage obviously.


I wonder how you feel about godless dudes who sleep with their Christian girlfriends and tell their Christian girls that they'll never marry them.


----------



## HJ23

Gandhi said:


> I wonder how you feel about godless dudes who sleep with their Christian girlfriends and tell their Christian girls that they'll never marry them.


I didn't mean what I said in a bad way at all so why so I don't understand what I am getting all of these negative replies for.


----------



## Gandhi

HJ23 said:


> I didn't mean what I said in a bad way at all so why so I don't understand what I am getting all of these negative replies for.


What part of my reply was negative?


----------



## HJ23

Gandhi said:


> What part of my reply was negative?


Well you were just the last one to reply, my mistake.


----------



## Clique

Rockin the glasses


----------



## Vic

Did not know Clique was black.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cool shades.

Superman tho. :no:


----------



## Clique

I posted a pic months ago wearing a Batman shirt if that is any better


----------



## Headliner

I see you Clique.


Lutece said:


> Did not know Clique was black.


You late.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clique said:


> I posted a pic months ago wearing a Batman shirt if that is any better


Okay all is forgiven.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Clique looking slick. Don't think I have one super hero shirt...gonna need a spiderman one if any.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I have a batman shirt, but it's too small on me now.
Need to hit the gym.


----------



## brandiexoxo

I have a batman shirt but my boobs hang out a little to much to post 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

You know what that means.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

UUUMMMMM just post it in a spoiler. LOOPHOLES


----------



## brandiexoxo

HayleySabin said:


> You know what that means.


Time for a breast reduction? Yeah I know 







swagger_ROCKS said:


> UUUMMMMM just post it in a spoiler. LOOPHOLES





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

Too bad TSE isnt around to hear about your large breasts. He looks like Orton, ya know


----------



## brandiexoxo

RyanPelley said:


> Too bad TSE isnt around to hear about your large breasts. He looks like Orton, ya know


He is also a professional.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

Brandie got a boob job at age 16


----------



## SonoShion

brandiexoxo said:


> I have a batman shirt but my boobs hang out a little to much to post
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pic or didn't happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

McQueen said:


> Brandie got a boob job at age 16


:ti lies, all lies. Lies right? :side:


----------



## brandiexoxo

McQueen said:


> Brandie got a boob job at age 16


How dare you!







swagger_ROCKS said:


> :ti lies, all lies. Lies right? :side:


:thumbup:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom

Catalanotto said:


> Yet, how many Christians get divorced?
> 
> Religion is stupid, just be a regular human being and fuck a girl before marriage. No one is saying you have to be a male slut, but, getting a girlfriend and not fucking her until you are married is ridiculously stupid.


Sex before marriage = bastards everywhere.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I have multiple Batman shirts, 1 Superman, 1 Supergirl (jammies), 2 Wonder Woman, and multiple X-Men shirts.

COMICS <3

Marvel >>>> DC, though. Not a huge fan of Superman, Supergirl or Wonder Woman, just liked the shirts. Batman is God.


----------



## Obfuscation

brandiexoxo said:


> Time for a breast reduction? Yeah I know


Never.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Batman the underdog.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Catalanotto said:


> I have multiple Batman shirts, 1 Superman, 1 Supergirl (jammies), 2 Wonder Woman, and multiple X-Men shirts.
> 
> COMICS <3
> 
> Marvel >>>> DC, though. Not a huge fan of Superman, Supergirl or Wonder Woman, just liked the shirts. Batman is God.


Why don't you ever wear those to bed when we make love? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Because they are thrown on the floor <3


----------



## Tater

brandiexoxo said:


> Why don't you ever wear those to bed when we make love?





Catalanotto said:


> Because they are thrown on the floor <3


Shame on you two. Trying to give all these virgins a heart attack... you ought to be ashamed.


----------



## brandiexoxo

#Fassbender 


But yeah id like to get some X-men tshirts. I like cartoon/animated shirts. I have Batman(favie), Mario, Hello Kitty, Yoshi, Bowser, Sonic, SubZero, Rugrats, Scooby Doo etc.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

I want to snapchat with all of you. Just to draw pictures.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Damn you Sono. 

Top view is to much for a forum so there is the logo and pretty much the shirt ha. Id love this in silver. I really want a Bane shirt but I've yet to stumble upon one. 










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater

brandiexoxo said:


>







Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na... BATMAN!

Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na... BATMAN!

Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na... BATMAN!


----------



## TAR

Battits Mcgee


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

So I googled TMA and I got *Toronto Musicians' Association*


----------



## TAR

No one takes a picture like that just to show off a t-shirt :homer2


----------



## Pratchett

It does seem a little suspicious doesn't it? :homer2


----------



## TAR

yes :homer2


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Lutece said:


> Did not know Clique was black.


He's my black best friend. Straight up.


----------



## Klee

ZOMBO said:


> He's my black best friend. Straight up.


We're gonna have to fight over this...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Klee said:


> We're gonna have to fight over this...


Oh dear...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Klee said:


> We're gonna have to fight over this...


Seriously, me and Clique enter 2-on-2 hoops tournaments all the time under the team name Black Hammer White Lightning. Here's a picture of us hanging out at a photoshoot after a recent victory at Rucker Park:









(Clique (L) and ZOMBO (R))


----------



## CALΔMITY

Here's me following Clique around. 









I bet you both aint got NEARLY the devotion I do.


----------



## TAR

Who is Clique :floyd3


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

TAR said:


> Who is Clique :floyd3





ZOMBO said:


>


The left one.


----------



## TAR

Wesley Snipes? :floyd2

































Wait... Clique is Welsey Snipes? :taker


----------



## bipartisan101

Theres a lot of thirst in the last 5 pages of this


----------



## brandiexoxo

I play the viola.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Thirst and overused Homer smiley.


----------



## Ruth

And with that one post, brandie removed any and all remaining subtlety or dignity that was present on WF's userbase.


----------



## Buttermaker

Im afraid those little gremlin things are gonna be chewing on my toes when I wake up tomorrow or something.. Look at there teeth..


----------



## brandiexoxo

Froot said:


> And with that one post, brandie removed any and all remaining subtlety or dignity that was present on WF's userbase.


I post a selfie with obvious cleavage. Boob pic.

I post a pic of a shirt that is relevent to the conversation, purposely avoiding my cleavage just to show the Batman part. Boob pic. 

There's no winning lmao. I almost feel like I need to appoligize to everyone. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klee

brandiexoxo said:


> I post a selfie with obvious cleavage. Boob pic.
> 
> I post a pic of a shirt that is relevent to the conversation, purposely avoiding my cleavage just to show the Batman part. Boob pic.
> 
> There's no winning lmao. I almost feel like I need to appoligize to everyone.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You should have taken the shirt off to post a pic.

Then post a pic of the shirt. :delrio


----------



## brandiexoxo

Yep.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klee

Hi Clique.


----------



## Headliner

Rate Clique: 9.5 

Diehard Beyonce fan made him lose the .5


----------



## Klee

Immortalising a wonderful Sig! (Y)


----------



## Clique

Klee said:


> We're gonna have to fight over this...


No need to fight. I can be the _black best friend_ for the both of you.

So chill













Headliner said:


> Rate Clique: 9.5
> 
> *Diehard Beyonce fan made him lose the .5*


And sometimes you have to say fuck it














Naw, we cool brotha :lol

Listening to "Haunted" off the new album right now too. :


----------



## Headliner

Clique is reckless.:lol



...
.....
.........



I like that.


----------



## Gandhi

Tbh from the last pic I remember of Headlinder, Clique looks like he could be Headliner's damn brother.


----------



## Ruth

smooth gandhi


----------



## Klee

Clique said:


> No need to fight. *I can be the black best friend for the both of you.*
> 
> So chill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sometimes you have to say fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we cool brotha :lol
> 
> Listening to "Haunted" off the new album right now too. :


So happy right now. :mark:



Gandhi said:


> Tbh from the last pic I remember of Headlinder, Clique looks like he could be Headliner's damn brother.


:homer2



Froot said:


> smooth gandhi


:lmao


----------



## Klee

Clique said:


> No need to fight. I can be the _black best friend_ for the both of you.
> 
> *So chill*


You can see how Chilled I am now.


----------



## Ruth

You lost weight at all recently Klee? Legit query.


----------



## Clique

Gandhi said:


> Tbh from the last pic I remember of Headlinder, Clique looks like he could be Headliner's damn brother.


We going with the black best friend thing so might as well go with the notion that we all look alike too.














Klee said:


> You can see how Chilled I am now.


So good to be chill (Y)


----------



## Klee

Froot said:


> You lost weight at all recently Klee? Legit query.


Dude, I've lost over 2 stone since last September. Doing DDP Yoga of all things! (Y) That shit is a miracle worker, for someone with shitty knees and and WOAT back (from playing basketball WTF?) it's the greatest thing ever to help lose weight.


----------



## Ruth

Great to hear mate. Had no idea just how popular the whole DDP system was, lol.


----------



## Gandhi

:draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clique said:


> And sometimes you have to say fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we cool brotha :lol
> 
> Listening to "Haunted" off the new album right now too. :


I don't know a single guy offline who would willingly admit that they listen to Beyonce. Kudos.


----------



## charlesxo

I don't listen to Beyonce :draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY

BLEU said:


> I don't listen to Beyonce :draper2


Sorry I was still groggy. Just woke up 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Headliner

Clique has no problem channeling his inner feminine side while being completely all man.


----------



## McQueen

What is you excuse when you listen to Sade you Smooth Operator?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Headliner said:


> Clique has no problem channeling his inner feminine side while being completely all man.


No man should.


----------



## Kiz

i'd definitely rub my balls on clique's forehead.


----------



## Headliner

McQueen said:


> What is you excuse when you listen to Sade you Smooth Operator?


Sade's not the definition of feminine like Beyonce is. A lot of straight males listen to Sade. Most men that listen to Beyonce are gay.


----------



## Rush

you'd probably make use of that finger while you're at it Kiz you salty dog.


----------



## Kiz

when in rome


----------



## CALΔMITY

After Kiz be done with Clique


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Yoga is the shit. I dropped about 80 lbs in 9 months mostly thanks to Yoga. Busted my ass. Good for you Pillman sig dude! (Y)




Catalanotto said:


> I have multiple Batman shirts, 1 Superman, 1 Supergirl (jammies), 2 Wonder Woman, and multiple X-Men shirts.
> 
> COMICS <3
> 
> Marvel >>>> DC, though. Not a huge fan of Superman, Supergirl or Wonder Woman, just liked the shirts. Batman is God.


Awesome. Batman gear is the best! 



brandiexoxo said:


> Damn you Sono.
> 
> Top view is to much for a forum so there is the logo and pretty much the shirt ha. Id love this in silver. I really want a Bane shirt but I've yet to stumble upon one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Batman shirts are great. I have 3. 

Side note I met Adam West today. My phone was dead so no pic. Sad day.


----------



## Clique

^
Agree on the Batman shirts. Have about three, I think.



Kiz said:


> i'd definitely rub my balls on clique's forehead.


:jaydamn


----------



## TAR

Clique gonna be baptized in ball sweat :brodgers


----------



## CALΔMITY

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Side note I met Adam West today. My phone was dead so no pic. Sad day.


You should know better than to make such a claim without pics.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Calahart said:


> You should know better than to make such a claim without pics.


I know I know. Ugh. I'm name dropping. Here is some proof he was here though. Pretty badass. 

http://journalstar.com/entertainmen...cle_10440462-3e81-59c4-9d1b-bbaf0a990944.html


----------



## Boba Fett

Took this at work a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Thank you for not taking a selfie in the bathroom. Nobody needs to see where you poop.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's the risk you take when you post pics, Clique. Kiz is always around, waiting to drop his sweaty sack somewhere.


----------



## Kiz

why is it sweaty

unlike you savages i bathe daily


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

wat. Leave Sade out of this McQueen. Do you even Diamond Life, bro?


----------



## Headliner

No disrespect Boba but you look crazy as cat shit.

THAT A BOY CHAMP btw.


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c it's you Kiz. Filth by association.

Yeah, that's much better.


----------



## Boba Fett

Headliner said:


> No disrespect Boba but you look crazy as cat shit.
> 
> THAT A BOY CHAMP btw.


I have my moments lol. Not to mention that girl that attacked me with a shopping cart says i'm mad cray cray. (Whatever that means)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

It means you're crazy. Starting to see a pattern here...


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Sweaty balls? Weird.

I don't get the phrase freezing my balls off. My nuts are like never cold. WTF?


----------



## Boba Fett

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> It means you're crazy. Starting to see a pattern here...


 Yeah me too. *Shrugs*


----------



## brandiexoxo

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> wat. Leave Sade out of this McQueen. Do you even Diamond Life, bro?


Just glad I'm not the only one who likes Sade :3 Soldier of Love is AMAZING.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown

Clique said:


> No need to fight. I can be the _black best friend_ for the both of you.
> 
> So chill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sometimes you have to say fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, we cool brotha :lol
> 
> Listening to "Haunted" off the new album right now too. :


Clique pulling off that Babyface Edmonds with a little bit of cholo bama


----------



## McQueen

I was just asking what makes K such a smooth operator you fucks.


----------



## Headliner

I understand you McQueen


abrown0718 said:


> Clique pulling off that Babyface Edmonds with a little bit of cholo bama



:lol dammmn he do look like Babyface's kid or something.


----------



## Bushmaster

Took this picture a year or 2 ago. Just thought of it because i recall i had one member on here pm me and ask if i was a part of Anonymous :lol Has been my pic for my profile for alittle while.


----------



## TAR

SoupBro, Headliner & Clique up in this thread


----------



## SonoShion

Do you play football, Soup? You look HUGE


----------



## Bushmaster

Sono Shion said:


> Do you play football, Soup? You look HUGE


Of course, love watching so i had to play. Did for a couple years in highschool. :brady2


----------



## corkymccorkell

Rugby team head shot taken back in November with some derp eyes going on..










And this was two weeks ago out celebrating my little bro's birthday.


----------



## Clique

abrown0718 said:


> Clique pulling off that Babyface Edmonds with a little bit of cholo bama





Headliner said:


> :lol dammmn he do look like Babyface's kid or something.


Yes, I've gotten Babyface before. Doesn't hurt irl when the ladies make that comparison. bama3


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Waiting for my coffee the other day. Apparently I was super bored.


----------



## CALΔMITY

chibinova said:


>


You kind of remind me of a younger Matthew Broderick if he were more muscle toned.


----------



## brandiexoxo

For those who don't know, I quit working at Subway awhile back and I'm currently a SM (almost done with training to be AGM :3) at Pizza Hut! Its great so far and its kinda depressing that I make more money as a shift manager working 40 hours a week then I did as General Manager at Subway working 55+ a week lmao Who woulda thought! The GM fired our server a bit ago so I've been working half serving half managment shifts so the tips plus manager wage are awesome! :3 

Yes this is in the bathroom, don't judge me 










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## corkymccorkell

Calahart said:


> You kind of remind me of a younger Matthew Broderick if he were more muscle toned.


Been called Ferris Buller before funnily enough. That and Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## CALΔMITY

brandiexoxo said:


> For those who don't know, I quit working at Subway awhile back and I'm currently a SM (almost done with training to be AGM :3) at Pizza Hut! Its great so far and its kinda depressing that I make more money as a shift manager working 40 hours a week then I did as General Manager at Subway working 55+ a week lmao Who woulda thought! The GM fired our server a bit ago so I've been working half serving half managment shifts so the tips plus manager wage are awesome! :3
> 
> Yes this is in the bathroom, don't judge me


/Judging

Also it's good that you're getting better pay as well as tips. Best of luck with your new job.




chibinova said:


> Been called Ferris Buller before funnily enough. That *and Pee Wee Herman*.


I do not see this anywhere...
Whoever compared you to Pee Wee needs to get their eyes checked.


----------



## Gandhi

chibinova said:


> Rugby team head shot taken back in November with some derp eyes going on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was two weeks ago out celebrating my little bro's birthday.


You look fantastic with facial hair, like, you look really good.


----------



## Pratchett

chibinova said:


> Rugby team head shot taken back in November with some derp eyes going on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was two weeks ago out celebrating my little bro's birthday.


I can kind of see the Pee Wee Herman a little bit, if you are clean shaven. I agree with Ghandi, though. With facial hair you look much different. Have you ever tried sporting mutton chops and a soul patch? I think you could pull it off.

I would at least try it once.


----------



## Bushmaster

brandiexoxo said:


> For those who don't know, I quit working at Subway awhile back and I'm currently a SM (almost done with training to be AGM :3) at Pizza Hut! Its great so far and its kinda depressing that I make more money as a shift manager working 40 hours a week then I did as General Manager at Subway working 55+ a week lmao Who woulda thought! The GM fired our server a bit ago so I've been working half serving half managment shifts so the tips plus manager wage are awesome! :3
> 
> Yes this is in the bathroom, don't *judge me*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You've been judged 









Subways> Pizza Hut though.


----------



## brandiexoxo

SoupBro said:


> You've been judged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subways> Pizza Hut though.


Naah.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

Agree with Soup that Subway is better food but good for you that you found a job that pisses you off less. 

also breadsticks please!


----------



## brandiexoxo

McQueen said:


> Agree with Soup that Subway is better food but good for you that you found a job that pisses you off less.
> 
> also breadsticks please!


Foil bag :3 lmao


----------



## McQueen

Its warm in those foil bags! I'll take it over the weather tonight!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Yeah the winds brutal down here!


----------



## CALΔMITY

GEEK


----------



## Pratchett

Cool shirt, tho.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Totes. There was a buy one get one half off deal going on. It's too bad there was no shield shirt.


----------



## Pratchett

Calahart said:


> Totes. There was a buy one get one half off deal going on. It's too bad there was no shield shirt.


I got my Shield shirt a few months back. Hound of Justice FTW


----------



## CALΔMITY

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I got my Shield shirt a few months back. Hound of Justice FTW


I should have just gotten one online, but I'm gonna be goin to a wwe show next month and I got impatient. :lol


----------



## Pratchett

Might be cheaper at the show. You won't have to pay shipping 

Funny, I've been to at least 3 live shows, and I have no idea of the prices for merch. Lines are too long, and tickets cost a bit, so I don't have much money left over for stuff. WWE will be in town today, but since it is a Saturday show, I am not going to spend $$ on tickets for that. Has nothing to do with me being broke, either, :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Mine's gonna be a Sunday show. I'm mostly going for the shield and punk.


----------



## Pratchett

Guy I work with saw Y2J at the Cavalcade of Customs last weekend. HBK was there too, but I was dead broke, so no views for me. He said Jericho walked into the building wearing shades and looking pompous. Had I gone I would have stood in line for several hours with my Y2J t-shirt and cheesed for a pic. Just sayin'


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's awesome. :lol I would have done the same. I'm a patient person.

My ticket is a cheapie. Only like $25. I won't have the best seat in the house, but I'll still have a fun time.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

In the crowd I have seen the black shirt that says Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta on it. I can't find it for sale anywhere.

My buddy (big unk6 fan) is getting that new white shirt for his B day. He always marks out for kendo sticks. 

I'm going to Raw Feb 3rd and hopefully I run into someone cool to take a pic with. If it's Steph I will ask for a hug. :curry2


----------



## CALΔMITY

I highly doubt I'd run into anybody. Even if I did I'd be far too nervous to approach. :lol

Hopefully your experience at the show is all around a good one.


----------



## deadman18

Follow me on IG @Crimson_nitemares


----------



## PGSucks

WWE shirts are about the same price as they are online if you factor in shipping. Or, at least they were at SummerSlam this year :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Haven't posted a picture in over a year or so, hello.



Spoiler


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

^ Freak. Go eat some plain toast.


----------



## A$AP

Nice iPhone 4. :blackguylaughing


----------



## Kiz

who's iphone is that?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

MrMister said:


> Same rules as always. No making fun of people in here.


^^^

No breaking the rules guys, or I'll have to report you all xxx



















btw it was DA's mars


----------



## Obfuscation

sup stud muffin


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

HayleySabin said:


> sup stud muffin


You looking for a good time? Poke me on FB and I'm yours :brie


----------



## MachoMadness1988

A$AP said:


> :blackguylaughing


Awesome :lmao 


how about....

TomHanksBoyfriendInPhiladelphiaLaughing


----------



## Obfuscation

ROUSEY said:


> You looking for a good time? Poke me on FB and I'm yours :brie


Who needs facebook to do that?

:curry2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

HayleySabin said:


> Who needs facebook to do that?
> 
> :curry2


*TAKE ME TO THE ELECTRIC CHAPEL, YOU STALLION* :kobe4


----------



## Rush

ROUSEY said:


> Haven't posted a picture in over a year or so, hello.


----------



## TAR

Looking lovely Moz.


----------



## charlesxo

TAR said:


> Looking lovely Moz.


Someone wants the D


----------



## TAR

the thirst is real


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Who doesn't want the "D"? Either wiener or huge boobs. Maybe both? :curry2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Hey Moz show us your ti-...tattoo.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Hey Moz show us your ti-...tattoo.


Good one :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Mozza my brother :flair3


----------



## Callisto

ROUSEY said:


> Haven't posted a picture in over a year or so, hello.


No **** but










Call me. <3


----------



## Lawls

ROUSEY said:


> Haven't posted a picture in over a year or so, hello.


Oh hey Moz


----------



## Lawls

Here have some pictures:




















Clearly looking at my best in this picture.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nice sombrero. :lol


----------



## TAR

Looking good Lawls bama

Thought it might be time for an update. Here's to webcam selfie 107


----------



## Pratchett

TAR said:


> Looking good Lawls bama
> 
> Thought it might be time for an update. Here's to webcam selfie 107


Your arms are conspicuous by their absence.

But then again that could be any picture you are in. :dance


----------



## Tater

Good pic, Tar. The proto-beard in training needs some more growing in but it's not a bad start.

Just a little advice... next time, look up at the camera instead of at the screen.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Some good people on here, I will post mine soon

If I could rep everyone I would!


----------



## hag

-1 degrees right now


----------



## TAR

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> Your arms are conspicuous by their absence.
> 
> But then again that could be any picture you are in. :dance


:jose



Tater said:


> Good pic, Tar. The proto-beard in training needs some more growing in but it's not a bad start.


It does. Especially my upper lip. I'm gonna give it a good crack now that I've been given the green light from friends and family :kobe3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hag said:


> -1 degrees right now


:ti 

Almost minus 20 here, yo. Mother fucking Canada, I swear.


----------



## VILLAIN

Heres a few 




















I was younger in this one, about 17.


----------



## RyanPelley

My daughter and I about to leave for a little drive.










Oh. And here's a picture of me being a ****** with one of my ****** friends a few years ago. When I was a young ******.


----------



## brandiexoxo

She's so beautiful! :3 what a cutie!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

Thank you!


----------



## Headliner

I can't tell if he's focusing for backdoor piping or if he's scared of this potential piping.


----------



## TAR

I swear the first picture has Jonah Hill look alike written all over it.

(Hope that doesn't offend) :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed with Brandie. Cute kid. It's a nice shot of both of you!









@ the second pic, though.


----------



## Buttermaker

RyanPelley said:


> My daughter and I about to leave for a little drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. And here's a picture of me being a ****** with one of my ****** friends a few years ago. When I was a young ******.


You had some dirty flow going on back in the day Pelly.. That's what I like to see.


----------



## Stax Classic

TAR said:


> I swear the first picture has Jonah Hill look alike written all over it.
> 
> (Hope that doesn't offend) :side:


The second one is a dead ringer for Little Pete from Pete and Pete though!


----------



## hag

Took a selfie this morning just for you guys

:selfie










isn't my shower curtain the bomb dot com?


----------



## scrilla

no


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Your facial expression and the words you used in that post has me :lmao

@Hag


----------



## charlesxo

:selfie Train










InB4 Champ's comparison


----------



## MachoMadness1988

RyanPelley said:


> My daughter and I about to leave for a little drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. And here's a picture of me being a ****** with one of my ****** friends a few years ago. When I was a young ******.



If I was gay I'd totally make out with you.


----------



## TAR

BLEU said:


> :selfie Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InB4 Champ's comparison


jager munn


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

BLEU looks like a guy who'd be really chill to hang out with.















And then fuck no ****


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Kiz

pennywong.jpg


----------



## deadman18




----------



## I_Was_Awesome




----------



## hag

a girl..? :homer2


----------



## Pratchett

Hag said:


> a girl..? :homer2


Not just a girl, but a girl with an ADIDAS hoodie and man hands.

#INTERESTPIQUED


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ




----------



## Obfuscation

Didn't come true.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Can everybody hop off the selfie-train. 

Sheep. 










:woolcock


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Moz, thoughts on this quote from Cody yesterday?



HayleySabin said:


> Doesn't Moz rep Liverpool too? A foul bunch that seems to be.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

WOOLCOCK said:


> Moz, thoughts on this quote from Cody yesterday?


I'm red right now in his defence.


Red in the face with anger :HHH


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I hope you repped him FAT CHARLOTTE as punishment for his misdemeanour.


----------



## hag

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


Beat me to it. Goat.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

He got the fattest of fat Chanetelles..



Spoiler


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Her belly button looks like a mouth. Christ on a bike, has she been snacking with Kerry Katona?


----------



## hag

ROUSEY said:


> He got the fattest of fat Chanetelles..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:jay:bosh


----------



## Ruth

That belly button does not look amused.

EDIT: Diddled by SI. nvm


----------



## Clique

What up


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sup Clique

Found this on tumblr and thought of you.


----------



## Clique

Ha! Exactly...


----------



## CALΔMITY

I actually like a couple of Lorde's songs....but yeah...no.


----------



## Obfuscation

Who is FAT Charlotte & why is she so FAT?

Also:

Lorde > But I'm definitively anti-Beyonce b/c I think she's a twonk.


----------



## Callisto

Stop it with these terrible opinions.


I rebuke thee!


----------



## Obfuscation

I haven't been quiet about this topic. You know that. :moody


----------



## Rush

Lorde > Beyonce



BLEU said:


> :selfie Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InB4 Champ's comparison












JAGER MUNN


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rush said:


> Lorde > Beyonce


Fall off.


----------



## Obfuscation

wagg don't make this about race.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Beyonce is responsible for one of Gaga's hits

Queen B >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Obfuscation

Wagg people don't need to be united b/c they share the same skin tone.


----------



## charlesxo

Rush said:


> JAGER MUNN


Ban pls


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HayleySabin said:


> Wagg people don't need to be united b/c they share the same skin tone.


Yeah, which is probably why the 2 worked together. XD


----------



## Vic

Don't know if this pic was posted or not, but it's old (and yes I'm smiling).



Spoiler: Me


----------



## RyanPelley

MachoMadness1988 said:


> If I was gay I'd totally make out with you.


Be gay for Halloween.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Lutece said:


> Don't know if this pic was posted or not, but it's old (and yes I'm smiling).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me


Whoever shopped out the tape holding your eyebrows up is a pro :clap


----------



## ScottishJobber




----------



## Vic

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Whoever shopped out the tape holding your eyebrows up is a pro :clap


Thanks for confessing Champ, NOW THEY KNOW I REALLY CAN'T OPEN MY EYES!


----------



## Yeah1993

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Beyonce is responsible for one of Gaga's hits


she's responsible for one of the absolute worst songs of all time. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNM5HW13_O8


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yeah1993 said:


> she's responsible for one of the absolute worst songs of all time. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNM5HW13_O8


:ti 

You really have to understand why that track was made. She buried someone who was trying to run her mouth.


----------



## Yeah1993

OH, OK, THANKS NOW I DON'T THINK IT SUCKS. I'mma-I'mma-a diva (HEY) :mark:


I don't even know whhat that has to do with anything but it doesn't excuse it from being one of the worst songs of all time.


----------



## A$AP

Clique said:


> What up


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yeah1993 said:


> OH, OK, THANKS NOW I DON'T THINK IT SUCKS. I'mma-I'mma-a diva (HEY) :mark:
> 
> 
> I don't even know whhat that has to do with anything but it doesn't excuse it from being one of the worst songs of all time.


I wasn't attacking your opinion. lol


----------



## Yeah1993

I know, but I thought you told me that to tell me there was some back story to why it was shitty or something. STILL SHITTY.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Actually, reading back about the song, think I got the facts mixed up, so it's whatever XD


----------



## Clique

When I went to see Beyoncé in concert last month I captured this on my iPhone:






:durant3

Therefore, _Diva_ is alright with me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Clique said:


> When I went to see Beyoncé in concert last month I captured this on my iPhone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :durant3
> 
> Therefore, _Diva_ is alright with me.


DAMN. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Callisto

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Beyonce is responsible for one of Gaga's hits
> 
> Queen B >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Mmmkay "Telephone" is no "Bad Romance" or "Dance In the Dark" or "Paparazzi", despite the GOAT hooks and chorus.

I think we can unanimously agree (Cody and Rush don't count) that Gaga and Yonce are equals and > Lorde. :hayden2


----------



## CALΔMITY

I _do_ happen to like Beyonce...AND Gaga more than Lorde.


----------



## Ruth

ey bby u want sum fuck?


----------



## charlesxo

Jailbait


----------



## Bo Wyatt

dat hat/sombrero or whatever it is :mark:


----------



## Vic

Froot lookin' boss.


----------



## just1988

*Played against some of my former team mates from Uni last week. After the game, we grabbed a quick pic








*


----------



## McQueen

Froot said:


> ey bby u want sum fuck?


Can we listen to Springsteen's Tunnel of Love during coitus?


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

I'm the one on the far left. Donno why there is like a smokey haze thing going on.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

McQueen said:


> Can we listen to Springsteen's Tunnel of Love during coitus?


Nah fuck to the new Bruuuuuce album with Tom Morello on guitar!


----------



## charlesxo

Harvey Price's Boner said:


> I'm the one on the far left. Donno why there is like a smokey haze thing going on.


How many cones?


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

BLEU said:


> How many cones?


:lol it was drink. We were in a tiny nightclub with a massive smoke machine.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Harvey Price's Boner

BLEU said:


>


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## CALΔMITY

Dat Ziggs sweater. Nice shot! I like the way the snow is falling. It is pleasing to me eyes.


----------



## Vic

Finally got a fucking haircut, after like what three months?


----------



## Continuum

quality isnt too great but yeah...Finn!!!!


----------



## Odo




----------



## CALΔMITY

I think this was this morning, but...I don't remember.


----------



## Vic

Calahart said:


> I think this was this morning, but...I don't remember.


Would bang.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wild_Card! said:


> Would bang.


----------



## Vic

The red hurts!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Calahart said:


> I think this was this morning, but...I don't remember.


I love your hair :3

Been feeling shitty for a week now but tonight I feel fantastic. Dat shit quality though......










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thanks! It's so thin now...
In a way I miss my thick hair, but at the same time it's more manageable now. I can't wait to try and put it into a mohawk. :lol

Good to see you came out of your sickness with a smile.


----------



## Vic

brandiexoxo said:


> I love your hair :3
> 
> Been feeling shitty for a week now but tonight I feel fantastic. Dat shit quality though......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Please see last comment.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lol that'd be cool. Post pics if you do so! 

And thanks, always nice to not be sick xD ha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I plan on having a mohawk up when I go to WWE Live, so I'll most definitely be taking pics, then.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Calahart said:


> I plan on having a mohawk up when I go to WWE Live, so I'll most definitely be taking pics, then.


Awesome 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

Wild_Card! said:


> Would bang.





Wild_Card! said:


> Please see last comment.












Vic is thirsty as fuck


----------



## B-Dawg

Wild_Card! said:


> Finally got a fucking haircut, after like what three months?


You don't look like Andre 3,000? :floyd1


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not enough cleavage in the world would be better than pigtails 

:ti no buys


----------



## Kenny

cant remember if i posted it or not, but heres a photo from christmas

my niece, sister, dad, mum and me.


----------



## Vic

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> You don't look like Andre 3,000? :floyd1



lol, of course I don't.













Rush said:


> Vic is thirsty as fuck



:draper2


----------



## brandiexoxo

King Kenny said:


> cant remember if i posted it or not, but heres a photo from christmas
> 
> my niece, sister, dad, mum and me.


D'aww she's precious! Love her little hat!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619

King Kenny said:


> cant remember if i posted it or not, but heres a photo from christmas
> 
> my niece, sister, dad, mum and me.


WSW!


----------



## Kenny




----------



## TAR

Progression on the beard, it's getting there (and yes I am purposely hiding my arms from the web cam)


----------



## Vic

TAR said:


> Progression on the beard, it's getting there (and yes I am purposely hiding my arms from the web cam)


Are you a DJ, because you look like you'd do well in said profession (please say yes).


----------



## TAR

Nah, I tried DJing once and I sucked at it. :side:

I got a few mates that are though.


----------



## Rush

tired as fuck selfie. badly need a haircut as well :draper2


----------



## BkB Hulk

You look surprised that you're taking a picture. You should know you're taking a picture though because you are the one taking a picture of you.

Very suspicious. :homer2


----------



## Rush

i was clearly reading twitter rumours about Konoplyanka


----------



## TAR

It's like you're pulling a semi duck face in every selfie imo.

:homer3


----------



## Rush

don't make the next one be a comparison shot of your arms vs mine TAR :lenny


----------



## TAR

Let's see them guns rush :yum:


----------



## Kiz

rus looks like he just got a cock shoved up his arse


----------



## Rush

you'd know all about the face you make with something in your ass kiz :hayden3


----------



## Klee

Selfie of me sat at work taken 5 mins ago. 

You can see my sly earphone in my left ear, listening to The Steve Austin Show, Jim Johnson episode, FYI.


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> you'd know all about the face you make with something in your ass kiz :hayden3


yeah alex sends me snapchats all the time. it's kinda weird


----------



## WOOLCOCK

At first Rush looked a bit depressed (if he's reading Liverpool transfer dealings on twitter that's a fair emotion to project) in the pic, but now I'm seeing a bit of JGL in him.

Klee reminds me of someone too but I'll be fucked if I can remember who.


----------



## TAR

You ain't got shit m8


----------



## DA

No thumbs up


----------



## WOOLCOCK

TAR said:


>


You're the first white ethiopian I've ever seen.


----------



## BkB Hulk

WOOLCOCK said:


> You're the first white ethiopian I've ever seen.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

BkB Hulk said:


>


That was taken in Kenya you racist.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Sorry, I've got no idea where the white man comes from.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

BkB Hulk said:


> Sorry, I've got no idea where the white man comes from.


The date rape face on the 4th guy from the left though, yikes.

Also, after giving it some thought I'm thinking KLEE resembles the kid from American History X.


----------



## Ruth

in fairness tar would probably make a good scout in team fortress 2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Froot said:


> in fairness tar would probably make a good scout in team fortress 2


I can actually kinda see that working. :lol


----------



## TAR

Grass grows, birds fly, sun shines, and brother I hurt people.


----------



## Klee

WOOLCOCK said:


> At first Rush looked a bit depressed (if he's reading Liverpool transfer dealings on twitter that's a fair emotion to project) in the pic, but now I'm seeing a bit of JGL in him.
> 
> Klee reminds me of someone too but I'll be fucked if I can remember who.


Thought you were going for my twin Mr Michael Mcintyre? 

Obviously before I lost any weight and became a YRG WARRIOR.

One of my fave pics.












WOOLCOCK said:


> The date rape face on the 4th guy from the left though, yikes.
> 
> *Also, after giving it some thought I'm thinking KLEE resembles the kid from American History X*.


Heard this before too. Edward furlong. I was a spitting image, when I was younger and had my curtains, of him in Terminator 2.


----------



## TAR

How many famous have you met Klee?


----------



## BkB Hulk

Klee is definitely the funniest person in that pic.


----------



## Kiz

i like your jumper/jacket klee


----------



## Klee

TAR said:


> How many famous have you met Klee?


Ah, dude, the answer to that is probably 'some'. 



Spoiler: my fave two



Frank Bruno stole my pen and I told Bill Bailey I was tripping and asked if it was really him (@BigChill09)





BkB Hulk said:


> Klee is definitely the funniest person in that pic.


True story.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Holy shit, KLEE looks the spitting image of a lad who played football on Saturday mornings for Gresford FC in that Mcintyre picture.


----------



## Klee

Kiz said:


> i like your jumper/jacket klee


Thanks Kiz. I stole it.


----------



## Klee

WOOLCOCK said:


> Holy shit, KLEE looks the spitting image of a lad who played football on Saturday mornings for Gresford FC in that Mcintyre picture.


It could actually be him in that pic, cause it sure as hell doesn't look like me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Nah, he was lankier and was very gormless looking. I still see him from time to time in town or thereabouts, he was a bit of a cocky shit when we played them but that's what happens when we were that shite that our best defender was a girl who was afraid to head the ball.


----------



## Ruth

By the act of just being in the presence of Michael McIntyre, I'm fairly certain Klee's sense of humour has dropped by a large percentage.


----------



## Klee

Froot said:


> By the act of just being in the presence of Michael McIntyre, I'm fairly certain Klee's sense of humour has dropped by a large percentage.


During our encounter I made him laugh way more than he did me.


----------



## The One




----------



## Rush

more selfies :brodgers


----------



## CALΔMITY

huzzah selfies


----------



## CALΔMITY

~spooky~ :argh:


----------



## Ruth

4edgy2u


----------



## MOX

Rush said:


>


lol rush still plays with lego


----------



## CALΔMITY

Froot said:


> 4edgy2u


enaldo


----------



## Rush

BOLO YEUNG said:


> lol rush still plays with lego


My little brother does, and who doesn't want a little lego table? :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rush said:


> more selfies :brodgers


So deep.


----------



## McQueen

LEGOS are boss. No one should be hatin on LEGOS.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I used to throw legos from my balcony on the third floor at people walking below. The good old days before my apartment became wimpy. :moyes1


----------



## McQueen

You LEGO wasting son of a bitch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

While I'm here I might as well grace you guys with my :jones mug










more importantly:










you all are invited to the wedding brothers :moyes1


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yay I like weddings!
Congrats by the way.


----------



## Kiz

cockhead i had no idea you were javier mascherano


----------



## McQueen

I have piles of LEGOS taller than Rockhead and I only own 20 lego pieces!

She looks familiar.


----------



## Kiz

how do you deal with the fame cockhead


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its hard, but I like traveling and relaxing sometimes, mostly to get away from my CB potato partner ----> ique2


----------



## BkB Hulk

Which one are you?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Getting ready for WWE live. How do I look?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I expected you to have Ambrose´s name on ur forehead XD.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Synthetic Corpse said:


> I expected you to have Ambrose´s name on ur forehead XD.


lel

I'm gonna wrap my wrists in black gauze tape, though.


----------



## Magic

Rockhead said:


> While I'm here I might as well grace you guys with my :jones mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more importantly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you all are invited to the wedding brothers :moyes1


is it a little disheartening to know she's almost as tall as you while she sits and you're standing? :hayden3


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I didn't think about that till now :jose

The one on the right is massive, like a tree.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rush said:


> more selfies :brodgers


The rest of you guys can fuck off, Rush is the best looking male member.

PROVE ME WRONG.


----------



## PGSucks

Guess it's time to take a beefcake selfie


----------



## Death Rider

The doctor is in:










Also other random photo:


----------



## Coach

[/URL][/IMG]
PYPT Virgin here.

Need a shave.

BBGRIC


----------



## MDizzle

From this past October when I got to go down on Wrigley Field and stand in the left field corner during a tour.


----------



## Coach

Love the beard, how long did it take


----------



## MDizzle

That was about a month and a half. I'm currently at seven months.


----------



## Coach

Quiche


----------



## McQueen

Catalanotto said:


> The rest of you guys can fuck off, Rush is the best looking male member.
> 
> PROVE ME WRONG.





Gambit said:


> The doctor is in:


Gambit wins.

Suck it Cat!


----------



## Kenny

Catalanotto said:


> The rest of you guys can fuck off, Rush is the best looking male member.
> 
> PROVE ME WRONG.


bitch.


----------



## McQueen

Kenny you aren't just a special attraction at Wrestlemania, you sir are a special attraction at life!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rush is still winning, I'll ride his dick in to the sunset.


----------



## Stax Classic

Cat thinks all Aussies are Hugh Jackman


----------



## MDizzle

The lack of beards on here is disheartening.


----------



## Kenny

meh at cat


----------



## Rush

Catalanotto said:


> The rest of you guys can fuck off, Rush is the best looking male member.
> 
> PROVE ME WRONG.





Catalanotto said:


> Rush is still winning, I'll ride his dick in to the sunset.


:draper2


----------



## Kenny

obviously her standards dropped. 

:brodgers


----------



## Magic

is it just me or does rush look like he's constipated in his selfies? obviously not constipated because he's struggling to take a shit, but he seems to be having a real hard time keeping his eyes open.


----------



## TAR

May as well put my application in for hottest Aussie.












MDizzle said:


> From this past October when I got to go down on Wrigley Field and stand in the left field corner during a tour.


You look Michael from Roosterteeth, just with a bigger beard :saul


----------



## charlesxo

IV/X TAR















































































Still would though


----------



## haribo

King Kenny said:


>












Brendan's long lost nephew? :brodgers


----------



## Bo Wyatt

my beard is just a baby.


----------



## Coach

Hot rod


Todays DVD haul in the post
Elimination chamber 2012
Summerslam 2008
Royal Rumble 2005 (Alternate cover)
No mercy 2002









[/IMG]


----------



## jameslynch101

Shitty night vision on my phone


----------



## Sex Ferguson

*Just chilling*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

About to go outside, meet winter by the giant slide at the park, and kick it in the cunt.

plz don't pick on my fat slag of a body, everyone.


----------



## RyanPelley

^ "Yeah! Killer boots, man!"


----------



## Magic

cat really does look like incredibly short. :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I'm 5'2", just a tad taller than the stove.


----------



## Skins

chunky


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CM Reggae said:


> That all you got? where's that fat slag gone since I proved I had a valid question?





CM Reggae said:


> I know your game chunky. I'm not going to get drawn into an shit slinging contest in front of your buddies. See you around the forum it will be hard to miss you. Over and out.



:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Magic

cat pls, you are fat. look at you.


it's okay though, even if everyone else doesn't love you i still will. i'll look past your fatness, regardless of how hard it is.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just push my stomach and thighs out of the way when we have sexy time.


----------



## Stax Classic

I keep forgetting Cat was in Married With Children


----------



## Vic

Catalanotto said:


> I'm 5'2", just a tad taller than the stove.


Damn and I thought I was short, your hair do screams Italian by the way are you :HHH2.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I am not Italian, but, I get that A LOT. Not sure why, I am a pale motherfucker.

Also, that's a hat I have on my head, *******.


----------



## Stax Classic

To be fair Cat, you usually have the Katie Segal look


----------



## Dunk20

Cat, why arent you a wwe diva?


----------



## RyanPelley

Uh, no Peg.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Catalanotto said:


> About to go outside, meet winter by the giant slide at the park, and kick it in the cunt.
> 
> plz don't pick on my fat slag of a body, everyone.


If you're fat, then I'm morbidly obese. 
I need to hit the gym.

_(Hurray for shortness!)_


----------



## Callisto

Giving shades of Amy Winehouse.


I hope that hat is covering a beehive and those clothes some tattoos.


----------



## Rush

Cat, you really need to be more side on and more arched. Get that fat flat white butt out there.


----------



## Klee

Magic said:


> cat pls, you are fat. look at you.
> 
> it's okay though, even if everyone else doesn't love you i still will. i'll look past your fatness, regardless of how hard it is.


It's all the sugar, Magic. :cool2



Rush said:


> Cat, you really need to be more side on and more arched. Get that fat flat white butt out there.


Lean back, Lean back, Lean back!


----------



## hag




----------



## HiddenViolence




----------



## SonoShion

Your headbutts must hurt like hell.


----------



## Ruth

Headed out to my first ever funeral service in a wee while. How do I look?


----------



## TAR

dapper


----------



## Dunk20

I'm the one in pink btw


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

If that's GAP, I hate you


----------



## Bushmaster

Man do i hate this fucking snow.


Spoiler


----------



## CALΔMITY

I can only imagine what you folks have had to deal with. We never deal with that kind of issue in California, but we do have a drought going on where I'm at.


----------



## Dunk20

You look like you enjoy it eheh


----------



## Bushmaster

It's fun to look at then i realize i gotta shovel and it'll get much worse the next few days when it's all ice :frustrate

Always makes me think about that Frosty Returns





Summer Wheeze would be useful but i'm sure it would be destroying the O Zone layer or something lol


----------



## Macker

SoupBro said:


>


Kidd Kidd!!


----------



## Tater

SoupBro said:


> Man do i hate this fucking snow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I feel ya. I hate the fucking snow too.

In related news, it's sunny and 80 in Hawai'i today.

ositivity


----------



## brandiexoxo

SoupBro said:


> Man do i hate this fucking snow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ahh I feel your pain! Its done nothing but snow here all day.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DOPA

I love snow, we should swap climates. All it does here is rain which is miserable .


----------



## Ruth

gimmie dat unibrow

And likewise, L-DOPA.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SoupBro said:


> Man do i hate this fucking snow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hate it as well. lol 

Someone's gotta shovel it thou :romo5


----------



## Vic

lel it's been snowing on and off down here as well, in Arkansas of all fucking places.


----------



## Kiz

SoupBro said:


> Man do i hate this fucking snow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:kolo2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bored


----------



## Vader

Found this earlier, it's from a few years ago and easily the most fun job I've had. None of the people in the picture work there anymore though, which is a shame as they're all cool people. I'm the one at the front with the weird Terminator eye by the way.

EDIT: found a couple more old ones. First one is a football match between FC United and Rochdale, I'm in the bottom right of that. Other one is one of the first legal nights out I had, so that's about 7 years ago. I'm the one pointing at the woman who I have no recollection of.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That girl in black on the left in the first pic kada

You looking cool too btw :lol


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

So the haters can shut up.


----------



## wkdsoul

G rated is Geraldo?


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

wkdsoul said:


> G rated is Geraldo?


The G stands for Geraldo. My forename.


----------



## Callisto

Lets see what's under that towel, daddy.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

Callisto said:


> Lets see what's under that towel, daddy.


You have a pm :agree:

a/s/l?

cam?


----------



## TexasTornado

Some older pictures. FIrst- me and my lil Cousin, and me and GSP in Vegas.


----------



## McQueen

Way too much Geraldo in this thread recently.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

TexasTornado said:


>



Lucky you got to meet GSP:flip


----------



## dizzylizzy87

MDizzle said:


> The lack of beards on here is disheartening.


I was thinking the same thing creepin on this thread..:cool2


----------



## Proc

First time contributing to this thread.

----











2nd time I had ever met that girl 













1st real vacation with my then girlfriend last summer














me and my fiancée earlier this winter


----------



## Coach

^ :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Awwww jungle fever.


----------



## CALΔMITY

You guys make a cute couple, Proc.


----------



## Proc

Headliner said:


> Awwww jungle fever.


First time I have ever been with a black woman.

Hit the jackpot on first try hehe.





Calahart said:


> You guys make a cute couple, Proc.


thank you


----------



## Walls

Proc has the right idea. Props sir.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Why am I thinking about Pink Oil Moisturizer all of a sudden? :rudy


----------



## Walls

Proc, you better pray you marry that girl or at the very least get another black chick if you two don't work out. It really is true, once you go black...


----------



## RatedR10

OK, I'll bite and post a dumb mirror selfie (never again) before a job interview I went to earlier this week.


----------



## NeyNey

SoupBro said:


> Man do i hate this fucking snow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


How can you hate it?? 
It looks fucking beautiful!
I would dance and bathe in that white magnificence.


----------



## Vader

NeyNey said:


> I would dance and bathe in that white magnificence.


I've seen some Asians do that.

Definitely wasn't snow.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Proc said:


> me and my fiancée earlier this winter


Lovely couple


----------



## dizzylizzy87

RybackGuy said:


>


Love me some black and white photos.


----------



## Vader

dizzylizzy87 said:


> Love me some black and white photos.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I had to wait bout 3 hours in line but I got to meet the Heartbreak Kid


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shit I'd wait 5 hours if it meant getting to meet a wrestler I liked. Congrats ratman!



NeyNey said:


> How can you hate it??
> It looks fucking beautiful!
> I would dance and bathe in that white magnificence.


It doesn't snow where I'm at, but I believe it's a huge hassle to deal with especially when it gets to be like how it is in soup's pic. I have enjoyed the couple of times I went up to the snow in the mountains, though. It really is a beautiful enough sight just from afar in the city.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That's pretty awesome, congrats.

I am going to a comic con in June. Ric Flair, Demolition and Kelly Kelly will be there. I will hopefully be able to grab a photo or autograph of Flair and Demolition and then proceed to punch Kelly Kelly in the face for my dramatic exit.

I waited about 3 hours to meet Piper. Was worth it <3


----------



## CALΔMITY

Good luck with that, Cat. :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Calahart said:


> Shit I'd wait 5 hours if it meant getting to meet a wrestler I liked. Congrats ratman!
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't snow where I'm at, but I believe it's a huge hassle to deal with especially when it gets to be like how it is in soup's pic. I have enjoyed the couple of times I went up to the snow in the mountains, though. It really is a beautiful enough sight just from afar in the city.





Catalanotto said:


> That's pretty awesome, congrats.
> 
> I am going to a comic con in June. Ric Flair, Demolition and Kelly Kelly will be there. I will hopefully be able to grab a photo or autograph of Flair and Demolition and then proceed to punch Kelly Kelly in the face for my dramatic exit.
> 
> I waited about 3 hours to meet Piper. Was worth it <3


Thanks. Yeah it worth the wait though. 3 hours is along time but it wasn't that bad.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just allow myself to get lost in thought and daydream. It always helps me pass the time in long lines.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Ratman said:


> I had to wait bout 3 hours in line but I got to meet the Heartbreak Kid


That's pretty awesome! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

deleted.


----------



## charlesxo

DareDevil said:


> Spoiler: muá
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my hair, and not sure how long I'll keep this pic up.


...then a douche comes along and quotes this.


----------



## Rush

BLEU said:


> ...then a douche comes along and quotes this.


you do realise that quoting it means fuck all b/c its hosted on a seperate site right? right? cmon Munn, get it together.


----------



## charlesxo

Rush said:


> you do realise that quoting it means fuck all b/c its hosted on a seperate site right? right? cmon Munn, get it together.


I don't like you.


----------



## Rush

BLEU said:


> I don't like you.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Vader said:


>


beautiful :ex:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Yeah me just chillin with Emma and Daniel Bryan :yes


----------



## Tater

Ratman said:


> Yeah me just chillin with Emma and Daniel Bryan :yes


WTG, Rat!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ratman said:


> Yeah me just chillin with Emma and Daniel Bryan :yes


Lucky butt.


----------



## Klee

SoupBro said:


>


Yeah, so...I'm gonna blow this up life size and cut it out. Then put it next to me when I play Gta online. (Y)


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Continuum said:


> quality isnt too great but yeah...Finn!!!!


you look like the dude from sum41


----------



## hag

Here is myself and my girlfriend at Monday Night Raw 06.17.2013










happy as fuck sitting ringside lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

You a Punk fan and girlfriend a Cena fan lol. Nice pic tho (Y)


----------



## dizzylizzy87

lovely photo Hag. I've been to RAW twice ringside too and it was the best days ever :mark:


----------



## hag

Quoth the Raven said:


> You a Punk fan and girlfriend a Cena fan lol. Nice pic tho (Y)


Thanks! 



dizzylizzy87 said:


> lovely photo Hag. I've been to RAW twice ringside too and it was the best days ever :mark:



Hell yeah.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ringside eh? I wish I could afford that.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Calahart said:


> Ringside eh? I wish I could afford that.


I bent over paying for those. Totally worth it though.


----------



## hag

Yeah, I was broke for quite some time after that. I figured I'm driving four hours to Raw, I'm going to make it worth it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hag said:


> Yeah, I was broke for quite some time after that. I figured I'm driving four hours to Raw, I'm going to make it worth it.


Four hours? Wow haha

I drove 2 hours for the house show I went to. Only paid $25 for the ticket though.


----------



## Bushmaster

Klee said:


> Yeah, so...I'm gonna blow this up life size and cut it out. Then put it next to me when I play Gta online. (Y)


:lmao should I be expecting you to punch the cut out of me everytime you've been mugged.


----------



## TAR

(Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

It looks like Emma Stone is giving you the eyes when you see the location of both pics.

I see your angle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hag said:


> Here is myself and my girlfriend at Monday Night Raw 06.17.2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy as fuck sitting ringside lol


lol awesome. You a Punk fan and Your GF is on the side of the people screaming "LETS GO CENA". Must have been fun.


----------



## TAR

HayleySabin said:


> It looks like Emma Stone is giving you the eyes when you see the location of both pics.
> 
> I see your angle.


You know me too well man.


----------



## Obfuscation




----------



## Dunk20

Look at the loser taking selfies with an ipad. My phone still has the snake game has its main feature lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Surely there is pic out there of someone taking a selfie with their laptop :lmao


----------



## Coach

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Surely there is pic out there of someone taking a selfie with their laptop :lmao


I may do that, to be that guy.


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Surely there is pic out there of someone taking a selfie with their laptop :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I'm done

well done to this page. :clap


----------



## Dunk20

Calahart said:


>


You look so cute <3


----------



## Kenny

:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I'm done
> 
> well done to this page. :clap


:ambrose



Dunk20 said:


> You look so cute <3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Pepsi gone top it, I can feel it. :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

anticipation :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calahart :lmao :lmao :lmao

:clap :clap :clap

Awesome


----------



## Coach

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Pepsi gone top it, I can feel it. :side:


Well I did....

I also added flags for (elhijodelbodallas)


----------



## hag

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol awesome. You a Punk fan and Your GF is on the side of the people screaming "LETS GO CENA". Must have been fun.


Absolutely. Hahaha, she is new to this whole Wrestling thing, and she was so confued after Henry slammed Cena after having the entire joint crying over his retirement. 

Her: "Why did he do that?"
Me: "He turned bad guy on us Honey."
Her: "I thought he was retiring??"
Me: "....no."


----------



## Pratchett

Hag said:


> Absolutely. Hahaha, she is new to this whole Wrestling thing, and she was so confued after Henry slammed Cena after having the entire joint crying over his retirement.
> 
> Her: "Why did he do that?"
> Me: "He turned bad guy on us Honey."
> Her: "I thought he was retiring??"
> Me: "....no."


They're so cute at that age


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

As an apology for posting one of WOOLCOCK's facebook photos in the chatbox earlier, I've decided that I must post one of my facebook pictures here for all to see. I am in this photo:



Spoiler: Dr. Ian Malcolm & friends



REDACTED LOL


----------



## SonoShion

What do I get if I can call who you are in my first shot?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

BTW, I gave Magic and Magic alone ONE GUESS as to my identity. He guessed the man in the upper-right.

The man in the upper right is INDEED:



Spoiler: IDENTITY



One of my good friends and eventually named the emcee for my wedding


----------



## Pratchett

You're the guy in the back taking a picture, aren't you? Although I secretly hope you are one of the guys holding a beer. Oh wait, it's not a secret anymore, is it?


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Dunk20 said:


>


you look a little like Adam Levine :brie


----------



## Callisto

He's gay sis, back off.


----------



## Damien




----------



## PUNKY

Damien said:


>



is it me or do you look a little bit like finn off hollyoaks ? btw i mean that in a nice way, not trying to say you look like a school boy. :lol


----------



## Arcturus

Damien said:


>


You look Scottish


----------



## Damien

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> is it me or do you look a little bit like finn off hollyoaks ? btw i mean that in a nice way, not trying to say you look like a school boy. :lol


haha I have never seen that guy in my life but yeah I see it, I am 29 so being told I look young is good!



Arcturus said:


> You look Scottish


Nope part Irish and Canadian :|


----------



## PUNKY

Damien said:


> *haha I have never seen that guy in my life* but yeah I see it, I am 29 so being told I look young is good!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope part Irish and Canadian :|


haha yeah i guessed you wouldn't know who he was, saying that it's pretty bad i watch hollyoaks at the age of 22 lol.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


>


This right here is why Cali's my girl :lmao


----------



## Damien

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha yeah i guessed you wouldn't know who he was, saying that it's pretty bad i watch hollyoaks at the age of 22 lol.


I used to watch it back when Gemma Atkinson was on it haha


----------



## Gandhi

I love how the most handsome male member on this forum is gay.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Queeny is straight.


----------



## RyanPelley

Just stumbled upon this good one... Years ago. 4 bottles of red wine + Monopoly + stupidity.


----------



## A$AP

It's been a while.



Spoiler



Took standard selfie. Then I was like, damn, nice background choice son. That piece of art right there is mint.










Boom. Second piece of art selfie. So lavish.










How do you top that? Exotic plant. 










Art + Exotic plant. Best of both worlds fam.










Now let the standard "Didn't know A$AP was white" discussion commence.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lmao!! Dat laptop pic, Cal. Awesome!


----------



## CALΔMITY

We've got some good lookin men up in here. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> This right here is why Cali's my girl :lmao





brandiexoxo said:


> Lmao!! Dat laptop pic, Cal. Awesome!


Aww shucks


----------



## TAR

ASAP is... white?


----------



## A$AP

Every time


----------



## TAR

SINCE WHEN!?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Well I did....
> 
> I also added flags for (elhijodelbodallas)


Awesome :lol this trend started here first :side:



Hag said:


> Absolutely. Hahaha, she is new to this whole Wrestling thing, and she was so confued after Henry slammed Cena after having the entire joint crying over his retirement.
> 
> Her: "Why did he do that?"
> Me: "He turned bad guy on us Honey."
> Her: "I thought he was retiring??"
> Me: "....no."


Yeah, it's fun going to a show with someone who doesn't really watch the show much, but is a fan of some based off the times they do watch.


----------



## BkB Hulk

A$AP is stepping on Myers' territory as the token not actually black guy.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I thought everybody knew ASAP was white after his amazing promos for Rantsamania last year.


----------



## Rush

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> As an apology for posting one of WOOLCOCK's facebook photos in the chatbox earlier, I've decided that I must post one of my facebook pictures here for all to see. I am in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dr. Ian Malcolm & friends


I'd guess top left behind the guy in the white with a goatee.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Gandhi said:


> I love how the most handsome male member on this forum is gay.


I'm straight, m8.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Rush said:


> I'd guess top left behind the guy in the white with a goatee.


That's my guess as well.


----------



## Stax Classic

Zombo is front and center


----------



## Kazz




----------



## dizzylizzy87

Kazz said:


>



suited up! Your eyes look photoshopped kazz :jt3


----------



## Kazz

dizzylizzy87 said:


> suited up! Your eyes look photoshopped kazz :jt3


Yeah the pic was brightened and the contrast was raised. Was off an older phone last year.


----------



## NoyK

Meh, guess I should update

(quality isn't the best)


----------



## Trublez

There should be a "guess the race of the poster above you" thread in the games and trivia section. I wonder what people will say for me. :hmm:

Edit: where have you been noyk?


----------



## Stax Classic

Gun to my head? Black.


----------



## Magic

A$AP said:


> It's been a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Took standard selfie. Then I was like, damn, nice background choice son. That piece of art right there is mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boom. Second piece of art selfie. So lavish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you top that? Exotic plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art + Exotic plant. Best of both worlds fam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let the standard "Didn't know A$AP was white" discussion commence.


:lmao


----------



## Tater

I've decided to grow my beard out. Just because fuck it. I really don't have to worry about my appearance much right now. My job has no say over my beard. I'm not going to any fancy job interviews any time soon where I need to like nice. Actually, I think I look better with my beard trimmed and kept short. But, like I said, fuck it. I'm doing this for fun just for the fuck of it.










For comparison, this is what my beard looked like about 4 months ago.


----------



## Trublez

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Gun to my head? Black.


That obvious? :lol


----------



## AJ

You look much older Tater, lighting is part of that as well I think. Haha.


----------



## hag

Yeah, Tater. First picture you look 50, and the second picture you look 19.


----------



## Gandhi

Tater said:


>


Amazing. :


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Tater said:


> I've decided to grow my beard out. Just because fuck it. I really don't have to worry about my appearance much right now. My job has no say over my beard. I'm not going to any fancy job interviews any time soon where I need to like nice. Actually, I think I look better with my beard trimmed and kept short. But, like I said, fuck it. I'm doing this for fun just for the fuck of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison, this is what my beard looked like about 4 months ago.


Diggin the beard :cool2


----------



## Tater

dizzylizzy87 said:


> Diggin the beard :cool2


There are two kinds of people in this world. 

#1: Men with beards.

#2: Women and children.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Tater said:


> There are two kinds of people in this world.
> 
> #1: Men with beards.
> 
> #2: Women and children.


and ******* like me who can't grow a beard. Never the less cool beard. Tater.


----------



## Tater

ashes11 said:


> and ******* like me who can't grow a beard. Never the less cool beard. Tater.


Yeah well... I couldn't grow a proper beard until I was in my 30s. Now that I can, look out!


----------



## McQueen

Yeah my facial hair was pretty thin till I was about 24/25. Now I can look and act like white trash. Feels good man.


----------



## Obfuscation

Beards are only cool on wrestlers.


----------



## RyanPelley

ashes11 said:


> and ******* like me who can't grow a beard. Never the less cool beard. Tater.


How about a pat on the back? I'm also a ****** who can't grow a full beard. I have that shitty Orton beard going on, because it wont grow next to my mouth.


----------



## FalseKing

Spoiler


----------



## why

:cheer


----------



## Adam Cool

why said:


> :cheer


Why do you have a textbook?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Maybe he's a student? 

For one thing, though, it's a notebook. Second of all, it could even be his murder list for all we know.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm another one of those who just can't grow a full beard. Got that Randy Orton beard going now :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'm another one of those who just can't grow a full beard. Got that Randy Orton beard going now :lol


Raven, I wanna know how you look like. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not too good in front of a camera, but I'll upload one this week.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Not too good in front of a camera, but I'll upload one this week.


:dance :dance I'll finally get to see how you look like.

Ok, I swear I am not going to delete this one


----------



## Joshi Judas

Randy Orton t shirt? :lol I had one of his RKO tshirts back in the day but they don't fit now. This is pretty though ^^^


----------



## charlesxo

Adam Cool said:


> Why do you have a textbook?


Death Note obviously.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Randy Orton t shirt? :lol I had one of his RKO tshirts back in the day but they don't fit now. This is pretty though ^^^


My brother gave it to me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DareDevil said:


> :dance :dance I'll finally get to see how you look like.
> 
> Ok, I swear I am not going to delete this one


Is that a beanie hat? If so, it's nowhere near the greatness my beanie hat possesses 8*D


----------



## DareDevil

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is that a beanie hat? If so, it's nowhere near the greatness my beanie hat possesses 8*D


Pics or you're lying.. My beanie hat>your beanie hat.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Derby hats > Beanie hats :ambrose3


----------



## DareDevil

Nope. 
Beanie hats> any other type of hats.
Well, except for fedoras, I like fedoras.


----------



## Klee

Fedoras are dope, I wear a lot of trilbys tbhayley.


----------



## DareDevil

Yup, I like fedoras a lot, specially because of this little shit....









:lol


----------



## Tater

Fedoras... ah, it makes me sad. Mine was stolen. (long story)

I went to the way way back machine for these pics.


----------



## CALΔMITY

A derby is just a step down from a fedora, so my hat still has your beanie hat beat I'm afraid. B)
I used to have a fedora, but it mysteriously disappeared...sadly...


----------



## DareDevil

I'm sorry tater , I didn't meant to bring up sad memories, I would cry like a bitch if any of my hats got stolen...also Tater, you play?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DareDevil said:


> Pics or you're lying.. My beanie hat>your beanie hat.


Aaaaaahhhh shit. :banderas

That's simply unacceptable, Tater. :sad:


----------



## Tater

DareDevil said:


> Tater, you play?


I'm a better singer than player but I can jam out some rhythms. Classic rock, blues and early 90s is my forte.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's simply unacceptable, Tater. :sad:


What is?


----------



## DareDevil

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Aaaaaahhhh shit. :banderas
> 
> That's simply unacceptable, Tater. :sad:


Soo, you agree.. Hehehe, I beat you.


----------



## Tater

Here's a few more from the way way back machine featuring my old fedora.


----------



## DareDevil

:lol, Alright, wish granted.


Spoiler: ass pics





























oh, sorry, maybe this is what you really wanted.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tater said:


> What is?


Your hat being stolen. 



DareDevil said:


> Soo, you agree.. Hehehe, I beat you.


For now :side:

lol @ that rep.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I...really didn't want to see that in coming in here.
hasty exits huzzah!


----------



## Ruth

>2014
>serious fedora discussion

:kobe9


----------



## Klee

Froot said:


> >2014
> >serious fedora discussion
> 
> :kobe9


Dont be jelly Froot


----------



## DareDevil

Froot said:


> >2014
> >serious fedora discussion
> 
> :kobe9


Fedoras are a serious matter Froot.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Froot said:


> >2014
> >serious fedora discussion
> 
> :kobe9


>Implying


----------



## hag




----------



## dizzylizzy87

DareDevil said:


> :lol, Alright, wish granted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ass pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, sorry, maybe this is what you really wanted.




:lmao what the hell is wrong with ppl?


----------



## seabs

*









first time. pls don't be too mean. *


----------



## DareDevil

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time. pls don't be too mean. *


Awww, *Seabs* you're so cute...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time. pls don't be too mean. *


Dammnnnn another good looking lady on the forum. Hope you don't mind me being too forward Seabs.


----------



## Coach

Cute^

I'm waiting for "The Architect" to post a picture, I have a strong feeling he himself may be a


> neckbeard


----------



## brandiexoxo

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time. pls don't be too mean. *


Dtf? :agree:


----------



## Ruth

Seabs, how's life been treating you since you upgraded to tampons?


----------



## seabs

Froot said:


> Seabs, how's life been treating you since you upgraded to tampons?


_*How old do you think I look?*_


----------



## DareDevil

Froot said:


> Seabs, how's life been treating you since you upgraded to tampons?


:lol:lol sorry *Seabs* that made me laugh, and you look like 20.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Hey Seabs I wrote you a song. It's called 'November' because it was November of 2011 where we first spoke.

November, Your bangs are cute
November, Your voice is a flute
November, let’s pretend the sky’s for us.
Let’s spread our wings and fly on a date,
I wanna go on a date with you, November.

Hope you liked it


----------



## DareDevil

Smooth WOOLCOCK smooth.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

DareDevil said:


> :lol, Alright, wish granted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ass pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, sorry, maybe this is what you really wanted.


Uh, no...

tbh, I thought you were a twink and am no longer interested.


----------



## dp1




----------



## CALΔMITY

Hey good lookin. You have nice eyes.


----------



## charlesxo

She wants the D


----------



## Obfuscation

Seabs' manicure ftw.


----------



## Dunk20

Thats why up to this day Seabs refuses to green rep me. It has a vagina and knows I only care for the cock. Platonic love. Nice boobs though, , estrogen shots can do wonders eheheh


----------



## Al Borland

tits out for the boyzzzz Seabs


----------



## Lady Eastwood

You know the drill, Seabs, hold a sign with your username or UR FAKE, AMIRITE GAIZ???


----------



## McQueen

I've seen *Seabs* on Webcam!!! She's legit.


----------



## RyanPelley

We have such pretty forum womens.

Luv y'all.


----------



## -SAW-

Such a cool guy.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Very cool indeed!


----------



## Obfuscation

_*insert my Mick pic too*_

This is the coolest clique around now.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

McQueen said:


> I've seen *Seabs* on Webcam!!! She's legit.


Do you have her Skype? I'd love to experience the same...


----------



## Kiz

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time. pls don't be too mean. *


woof


----------



## Ruth

moo


----------



## Klee

"I've got a SEMI!!" Wheeeeeey


----------



## seabs

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Do you have her Skype? I'd love to experience the same...


*Let's just the say there's a reason why I haven't posted my picture until now. Eric was always a hun on Skype but there used to be this guy called Rez who ..... well he wasn't. And let's leave it at that.*


Kiz said:


> woof


*woof.*


----------



## Green Light

Didn't know you were such a QT 3.14 Seabs. Do you have pet insurance?


----------



## SUPER HANS

seabs is a girl? Say wut


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

ashes11 said:


> seabs is a girl? Say wut


I was always a little suspicious since I joined this place that this admin was a chick, and I'm happy to see that my suspicions were correct


----------



## SUPER HANS

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> I was always a little suspicious since I joined this place that this admin was a chick, and I'm happy to see that my suspicions were correct


I'm shocked, although I don't really know why. Maybe I wouldn't expect a chick to have that much of an interest in sport - suppose thats a bit short sighted of me.


----------



## Ruth

Seabs regularly sends out tit pics to all the premiums. You should join in, ashes.


----------



## DOPA

Oh hai Seabs, how u doing? .


----------



## Coach

You could add that to the subscription benefits page.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Froot said:


> Seabs regularly sends out tit pics to all the premiums. You should join in, ashes.


I would but I can't be bothered to sort paypal out. She private message's me tit pics anyway so no bother.


----------



## Arcturus

..Bit grainy but fuck it, I look a bit like Seth Rollins but not as greasy.


----------



## Coach

^Wish I had your build


----------



## CALΔMITY

Arcturus said:


> ..Bit grainy but fuck it, I look a bit like Seth Rollins but not as greasy.


Dayum. :ex: I hope you find a way to take a better quality pic sometime.


----------



## Arcturus

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> ^Wish I had your build


Why dude? I'm not jacked or anything, I'm only 170lbs, I like being toned/lean, if Vince saw me he'd be like


----------



## Coach

Arcturus said:


> Why dude? I'm not jacked or anything, I'm only 170lbs, I like being toned/lean, if Vince saw me he'd be like


Nah it's not about being jacked just you look nice and lean, whereas I am very broad. I would like to lose some weight


----------



## SUPER HANS

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Nah it's not about being jacked just you look nice and lean, whereas I am very broad. I would like to lose some weight


If you want to lose weight its in your hands, you can do it. Believe in yourself.


----------



## Coach

ashes11 said:


> If you want to lose weight its in your hands, you can do it. Believe in yourself.


I know buddy, not overweight just wanna slim down. Three days into my new diet, no fizzy no crisps no chocolate etc. I lasted three months and caved on Christmas day this year.


----------



## Dunk20

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> I know buddy, not overweight just wanna slim down. Three days into my new diet, no fizzy no crisps no chocolate etc. I lasted three months and caved on Christmas day this year.


Pics!!!


----------



## McQueen

Back off *Seabs* you thirsty *******. I saw her first and she is my well to drink from!


----------



## DareDevil

McQueen said:


> Back off *Seabs* you thirsty *******. I saw her first and she is my well to drink from!


ATTA BOY MCQUEEN! Defend your woman!


----------



## BkB Hulk

Not sure why McQueen would settle for Seabs.


----------



## Stax Classic

Because you're a little Aussie hussie Bulk

Also, tell us how you really feel Calhart :


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I am fucking facepalming so hard right now.

You people are so goddamn gullible.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## WWE

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time. pls don't be too mean. *


first post in this thread. and rightfully so.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Arcturus said:


> ..Bit grainy but fuck it, I look a bit like Seth Rollins but not as greasy.


:lmao "not as greasy." that's true. You do look like him a lot. That's pretty awesome. You should dye some of your hair yellow too.


----------



## Vader

Arcturus looks like the love child of Rollins and Khali.


----------



## Stax Classic

Roman Reigns?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Because you're a little Aussie hussie Bulk
> 
> Also, tell us how you really feel Calhart :


Really feel about what?


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Seabs inbox must be filled right now LOL


----------



## McQueen

Thats not the only thing *Seabsy Baby* is getting filled 2nite. :moody


----------



## Obfuscation

Eric you don't even have Runkle swag.


----------



## McQueen

Well maybe not Marci Runkle Swag.


----------



## Obfuscation

I like that Marci swag.


----------



## charlesxo

Catalanotto said:


> I am fucking facepalming so hard right now.
> 
> You people are so goddamn gullible.


Honestly can't tell who's playing along or in genuine belief anymore


----------



## Tater

BLEU said:


> Honestly can't tell who's playing along or in genuine belief anymore


I had this exact same thought.


----------



## Coach

Dunk20 said:


> Pics!!!


Of? I may take requests if silly.
I already posted in here a few times


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Roman Reigns?


shit...now Arcturus has to do the Roman Reigns battle cry. Will wait


----------



## Barbequegirl

Since I already do public blogs and such, I thought what do I have to hide?


----------



## Ruth

Reported BLEU for having alt accounts.


----------



## BrazilianBash

What a ugly bastard.


----------



## Al Borland

BrazilianBash said:


> What a ugly bastard.


Sascha from KMFDM


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DareDevil said:


> Pics or you're lying.. My beanie hat>your beanie hat.


Can't get the best angle, but yeah, I loved this hat ever since I bought it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Catalanotto said:


> I am fucking facepalming so hard right now.
> 
> You people are so goddamn gullible.


Not true. I don't believe that you're facepalming at all.


----------



## TAR

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can't get the best angle, but yeah, I loved this hat ever since I bought it.


Tyrone Biggums?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Brand new iphone


----------



## Pratchett

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Brand new iphone


This is clearly not you. We would see flags in the background if it were.

Try again.


----------



## Stax Classic

Wagg looks like a young Jay Lethal, who knew?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TAR said:


> Tyrone Biggums?


No idea who that is.


----------



## Chrome

swagger_ROCKS said:


> No idea who that is.












Did you not watch the Chappelle show back in the day?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao wow

No not at all.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

terrific revelation


----------



## chargebeam

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time. pls don't be too mean. *


A beautiful girl is a wrestling fan who makes DVD compilations and is an admin on a wrestling forum? 

I'm finding it hard to believe that you are real... :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

pls stop quoting that pic, i can only get so erect


----------



## Tater

chargebeam said:


> A beautiful girl is a wrestling fan who makes DVD compilations and is an admin on a wrestling forum?
> 
> I'm finding it hard to believe that you are real... :hmm:


If ever there was a time for a "no shit, Sherlock"...


----------



## Headliner

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao wow
> 
> No not at all.


What 10 year old skirt were you living under to not watch Chappelle Show?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> This is clearly not you. We would see flags in the background if it were.
> 
> Try again.


----------



## Andre

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can't get the best angle, but yeah, I loved this hat ever since I bought it.


Thierry Waggry.

Makes sense now seeing as everyone calls Wenger a nonce. Arsenal must have had BBC television levels of debauchery and vileness back in the invincibles days.


----------



## haribo

I thought he looks like Robinho.

:side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Headliner said:


> What 10 year old skirt were you living under to not watch Chappelle Show?


I think skirts weren't allowed to be worn for that very reason. 

I never watched the show back in the day, never got in on the convos about it when a couple friends were talking about it. I only ever watched it one time when my sis was watching it one time. I think it was this one...


----------



## CALΔMITY

The only Chappelle Show episode I ever watched was the one where he was Prince for a skit. It got a good laugh out of me, but I just never really got around to watching the other episodes.


----------



## DareDevil

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can't get the best angle, but yeah, I loved this hat ever since I bought it.


This proves it, my beanie hat beats yours, mine has A Nightmare Before Christmas on it.


----------



## Silver C

Pics from recent office party. Me with my team. 



















This one was clicked when I was fooling around in the bowling alley. Slipped and toppled over backwards right after this shot was taken.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DareDevil said:


> This proves it, my beanie hat beats yours, mine has A Nightmare Before Christmas on it.


----------



## Vic

It's been awhile since I've posted a picture, I know you all miss my face :lel



Spoiler: pic


----------



## Ruth

Thought process after not having short hair for over 6 years:

> oh god everything is so cold
> oh shit i can see my eyebrows. wow those things look fucked up
> oh fuck all my acne is visible to the naked eye
> oh balls, i can't headbang effectively anymore without looking like an aspie
> oh nevermind, it'll grow back in a couple months anyway

vic what ethnicity are you even wtf


----------



## Magic

that's totally a "i'm going to fuck you up, ya fuckhead" face.


----------



## Oliver-94

Well never thought I would post a pic here but here it goes so be nice . I used to be fat but lost a lot of weight. From 89kg to 64kg 



Spoiler: pic


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Oliver-94 said:


> Well never thought I would post a pic here but here it goes so be nice . I used to be fat but lost a lot of weight. From 89kg to 64kg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic



Good for you on the weight loss!


----------



## Vic

Froot said:


> Thought process after not having short hair for over 6 years:
> 
> > oh god everything is so cold
> > oh shit i can see my eyebrows. wow those things look fucked up
> > oh fuck all my acne is visible to the naked eye
> > oh balls, i can't headbang effectively anymore without looking like an aspie
> > oh nevermind, it'll grow back in a couple months anyway
> 
> *vic what ethnicity are you even wtf*


Black with a bit of Caucasian.


----------



## Samoon

Oliver-94 said:


> Well never thought I would post a pic here but here it goes so be nice . I used to be fat but lost a lot of weight. From 89kg to 64kg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


Good for you mate


----------



## charlesxo

Vic you look straight up Blasian tbh


----------



## Vic

I get that a lot.


----------



## Stax Classic

Vic, I didn't know Neil deGrasse Tyson had bastards.


----------



## jackbhoy

Earlier on before my college interview


----------



## Dannylad777

What


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah




----------



## CALΔMITY

Just another morning.


----------



## Coach

Had my haircut earlier.


----------



## Ruth

jackbhoy said:


>














Calahart said:


>


----------



## CALΔMITY

Who is that guy you compared me to even?


----------



## Shepard

Jontron. He's pretty funny fwiw.


----------



## charlesxo

Jonathan Jafari


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shepard said:


> Jontron. He's pretty funny fwiw.





BLEU said:


> Jonathan Jafari


I'll have to look him up sometime. :hmm: I've seen pics of him on tumblr every now and again, but knew nothing of the guy.


----------



## jackbhoy

I can't tell if that's a good or bad thing your comparing me to that guy, if its a good thing :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Bleh....it's a big ass picture, I didn't even knew it was that big.


----------



## Máscara Dorada




----------



## Boba Fett




----------



## wkdsoul




----------



## mr21gf

Who the fuck hacked my account?!


----------



## Kiz

do you need a drink? you seem thirsty


----------



## Magic

mr21gf said:


> Who the fuck hacked my account?!


pls kis, what did it say. pls. kis.


----------



## Kiz

it said wow ur hot or something along those lines. captain thirsty.


----------



## mr21gf

Kiz said:


> it said wow ur hot or something along those lines. captain thirsty.


Yeah, some dick hacked my account. Changed my password. Whoever it was can go fuck themselves!


----------



## Chrome

mr21gf said:


> Yeah, some dick hacked my account. Changed my password. Whoever it was can go fuck themselves!


Yeah, I hate when that happens. :kurt


----------



## Klee

mr21gf said:


> Yeah, some dick hacked my account. Changed my password. Whoever it was can go fuck themselves!


Wut? They changed your password or you did?


----------



## seabs

*THE HACKERS ARE BACK*


----------



## mr21gf

Klee said:


> Wut? They changed your password or you did?


I changed my password. I think may have left it logged in at school and someone posted it. Not a good idea.


----------



## Klee

mr21gf said:


> I changed my password. I think may have left it logged in at school and someone posted it. Not a good idea.


Are you sure you didn't just regret posting it?


----------



## mr21gf

Klee said:


> Are you sure you didn't just regret posting it?


Nope, why would I post that someone was hot when there wasn't even a quote at who it was?


----------



## Pratchett

edit: drunken nonsense


----------



## mr21gf

Just sorted it out. When I went to the toilet my friend posted it while I was logged on to piss me off.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Those fucking hackers waited precisely until Evo was de-adminned. Clever bunch.


----------



## Pratchett

mr21gf said:


> Just sorted it out. When I went to the toilet my friend posted it while I was logged on to piss me off.


That'll teach you. Next time have a bucket handy.


----------



## CALΔMITY

mr21gf said:


> Just sorted it out. When I went to the toilet my friend posted it while I was logged on to piss me off.


That bitch.


----------



## hag




----------



## BkB Hulk

omg ur so hot


----------



## McQueen

SHOW ME YUR TITZ BULK!


----------



## Rush

sup


----------



## BkB Hulk

omg ur so hot


----------



## Kiz

:agree:


----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> omg ur so hot


shut up and get your tits out BULK


----------



## Tater

I like my tits in bulk. :agree:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

You can all fuck off, Rush is my internet love.


----------



## cazwell

Found it just outside our hotel in Amsterdam! It's my surname btw.. awesome find for me!


----------



## Pratchett

cazwell said:


> Found it just outside our hotel in Amsterdam! It's my surname btw.. awesome find for me!


That is an interesting shirt.


----------



## cazwell

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> That is an interesting shirt.


I have that rather odd tshirt in two different colours bama


----------



## TJC93

How has Seabs' pic lasted this long without being caught out yet?

Anyway:











Don't know how to do spoiler tags


----------



## Yeah1993

b/c everyone knows that is actually seabs


----------



## CZWRUBE




----------



## will94

My friend Shawn and I meeting Mick Foley after his comedy show last night


----------



## mkh

too big of an image


----------



## mkh

Me cople of years ago...

I know this pic is really REALLY gay


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

mkh said:


> Me cople of years ago...
> 
> I know this pic is really REALLY gay


Lol kinda reminds me of ol' Skip.
You guys should form a tag team where you're the little brother.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rush said:


> sup


*deep breathe* goodness. 

if me and you were at a bar together, they'd have to mop the floor every minute with all the wetness from the ladies...

here one from saturday for me. why do i look so tired? because i slept 3 hours. st pats is dangerous. and i'm totally drunk in this picture. 










one from a weeks ago. i got complimented by a gay guy on my fashion! that's prestigious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

all kinds of slick there. (Y)


----------



## Destiny

Mikey got swag.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I have to find my Mikey folder.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> *deep breathe* goodness.
> 
> if me and you were at a bar together, they'd have to mop the floor every minute with all the wetness from the ladies...


would have to leave these signs everywhere


----------



## Mikey Damage

Everywhere. 

No doubt. That night I wore my cardigan game, I tried to hit on an Alison Brie look-a-like. She was a dead ringer. Got a few minutes of dancing, then I lost her. I cried all night.


----------



## deadman18




----------



## Evolution

So to prove I'm actually at the snow here's a shot of me and some buddies riding today. We had such good snow, I had nothing to do, nowhere to go and it's my weekend. A pretty fucking awesome day to be honest.










The snow is supposed to continue so I might post some more/some videos if anyone is interested.

Edit: I'm in the blue and yellow jacket on the left.


----------



## Boo Radley

The beard has now gone but the hair is getting longer


----------



## jackbhoy

I hope you snowboard and don't ski...


----------



## Vader

From my recent trip to Dublin. This is in the Guinness Storehouse, which is a decent tour made longer by a friend of mine taking pictures of every possible thing. There's about another 10 of these whilst he pissed about in the room behind where I'm stood.


----------



## Mikey Damage

the chick who walked by clearly wants the D from you.

hope you gave it to her, vader.


----------



## TAR

Dem eyes tho.

The spawn of satan!


----------



## Vader

I think she's the American girl who asked me for directions. She sadly didn't understand my accent.


----------



## Mikey Damage

oh come on!

she didn't want directions to a place. she wanted directions to your D. do better next time. fpalm


----------



## Evolution

jackbhoy said:


> I hope you snowboard and don't ski...


I board but I'm learning to ski so I can do avalanche control next season (ie throwing tnt on cliffs)


----------



## Molfino

Me on the right.


----------



## normal situation

Went to Anime Boston on Friday with my girlfriend, that's what I went as.

(On an unrelated note, there was a Seth Rollins cosplayer there, but I didn't get a picture of him)


----------



## Gandhi

The horse mask, man, this is just beautiful.


----------



## That Guy

After being away almsot all of 2014 so far, the hard work has paid off : 

Got that promotion


----------



## brandiexoxo

Congrats on the promotion!

Been awhile, I'm tired of the cold and wearing a coat! Lol


----------



## THANOS

I haven't posted in here in awhile so I figured I'd post a few.

Here is one of me and my brother after midnight baseball a few nights ago in an epic dome :










Here's one of my brother, my cousin, and I at a family shindig.










Lastly, here's a group shot from a recent gathering at Bo Pizza for shots and pitchers galore :.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fuck yeah, COWBOYS


----------



## Obfuscation

You partied w/Yeah1993?

I'm jealous.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Every day is a party with Yeah1993.


----------



## THANOS

HayleySabin said:


> You partied w/Yeah1993?
> 
> I'm jealous.





BkB Hulk said:


> Every day is a party with Yeah1993.


Who's Yeah1993 lol? I'm intrigued to know who he looks like out of my friends?


----------



## BkB Hulk

The guy with the afro. Definitely [USER]Yeah1993[/USER].


----------



## Yeah1993

''Every day is a party'' is right. For instance, here is myself via a shitty blurry phone camera, in the dark with a foot-long SpongeBob pez dispenser, in the saddest thing that has ever been called a party.










But it's a party nonetheless.


----------



## THANOS

Yeah1993 said:


> ''Every day is a party'' is right. For instance, here is myself via a shitty blurry phone camera, in the dark with a foot-long SpongeBob pez dispenser, in the saddest thing that has ever been called a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's a party nonetheless.


Well done epic fro! :mark: My buddy Ognen always has girls approaching him to touch his fro and compliment it lol, I'd imagine the same happens to you?


----------



## Klee

Yeah1993 (Y)


----------



## Yeah1993

THANOS said:


> Well done epic fro! :mark: My buddy Ognen always has girls approaching him to touch his fro and compliment it lol, I'd imagine the same happens to you?


some don't even ask and I just feel something moving my hair around. :lmao And other assholes have enjoyed throwing paper in it without me noticing until the tenth piece.


----------



## Rush

Yeah1993 said:


> some don't even ask and I just feel something moving my hair around. :lmao *And other assholes have enjoyed throwing paper in it without me noticing until the tenth piece.*


sounds like a fun game to me :draper2


----------



## BkB Hulk

Yeah1993 said:


> ''Every day is a party'' is right. For instance, here is myself via a shitty blurry phone camera, in the dark with a foot-long SpongeBob pez dispenser, in the saddest thing that has ever been called a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's a party nonetheless.


----------



## mobyomen




----------



## mobyomen




----------



## WTFrandyortonomg

for some morons who say im black


----------



## Coach

Fit


----------



## TAR

Mos' def.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

TAR said:


> Mos' def.


Mos Def.


----------



## charlesxo

How much?


----------



## TAR

It's for free.


----------



## Vader

So I've discovered these two pictures. They both looked like they're planned photos for the shittest boyband ever but I swear they're not.


----------



## Ruth

Limp Bizkit Tribute Quartet


----------



## LadyPhenom




----------



## wkdsoul

Are you two people? two pretty people but two nonetheless.. ?


----------



## Ruth




----------



## LadyPhenom

No lol I am not two people, I just felt like posting two pictures XD


----------



## wkdsoul

LadyPhenom said:


> No lol I am not two people, I just felt like posting two pictures XD


They just look like two different to my eyes, but v.nice.


----------



## LadyPhenom

wkdsoul said:


> They just look like two different to my eyes, but v.nice.


Haha. I promise you they're not. I just have a lot of different "looks".


----------



## BkB Hulk

Vader said:


> So I've discovered these two pictures. They both looked like they're planned photos for the shittest boyband ever but I swear they're not.


Backstreet's back.


----------



## Vader

Alright.


----------



## Dunk20

Vader is sexy.


----------



## Bushmaster

Day off and it was sunny but a little chilly so was wondering if i should get some ice cream Magic used the :kobe and said "that's a sad dilemma, soup. come on"



Spoiler: So














:yum:


----------



## B-Dawg

lel I knew you weren't black. Fucking liar.


----------



## Rush

wkdsoul said:


> Are you two people? two pretty people but two nonetheless.. ?


http://www.okcupid.com/profile/LadyPalpatine10/photos?cf=profile

:draper2


----------



## LadyPhenom

why would you do that...?


----------



## Rush

LadyPhenom said:


> why would you do that...?


----------



## LadyPhenom

Yeah, you kind of are. But that's alright. If I were going to post fake pictures I think I'd choose someone hotter than I am.


----------



## Yeah1993

nah, you're cute. IDK what that thingy on your head is in the second photo but it's bizarrely adorable. I'm distracted by it and----OH MY GOD NEW LUCY PINDER PHOTOS IN THE CELEB SECTION WHAT AM I DOING IN HERE


----------



## LadyPhenom

Thanks lol. It's a bow.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Yeah1993 has game.


----------



## Ruth

SoupBro said:


> Day off and it was sunny but a little chilly so was wondering if i should get some ice cream Magic used the :kobe and said "that's a sad dilemma, soup. come on"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum:


:lol

The saga of the chatbox ice cream comes to an close.


----------



## JerseyGirl81

Here's a pic of me from WM 29 Axxess, with Daniel Bryan 











:bryan3


----------



## Bushmaster

Meeting the GOAT, that's awesome.


----------



## JerseyGirl81

SoupBro said:


> Meeting the GOAT, that's awesome.




LOL. I've met him quite a bunch of times since I started going to Ring of Honor in 2003. Has always been one of my favorite wrestlers. Very nice guy.


----------



## LadyPhenom

JerseyGirl81 said:


> Here's a pic of me from WM 29 Axxess, with Daniel Bryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bryan3


YOU'RE HERE <333 :::


----------



## JerseyGirl81

LadyPhenom said:


> YOU'RE HERE <333 :::


Yes I am! :razor:yesambrose


----------



## LadyPhenom

JerseyGirl81 said:


> Yes I am! :razor:yesambrose


How did you make all of the awesomeness show up in your post? I want Razor Ramon to be in my posts lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

LadyPhenom said:


> How did you make all of the awesomeness show up in your post? I want Razor Ramon to be in my posts lol


When you click 'Go Advanced' to make a new post or you quote a post to reply to it, the smilies list will appear on the right.

Click on *more* to bring up the entire list.


----------



## Klein Helmer

LadyPhenom said:


>


uh... hey baybeh...


----------



## LadyPhenom

Klein Helmer said:


> uh... hey baybeh...



Hello naked Butthead. wen:


----------



## SonoShion

LadyPhenom said:


> Haha. I promise you they're not. I just have a lot of different "looks".


Pics or didn't happen.


----------



## LadyPhenom

Sono Shion said:


> Pics or didn't happen.


Can't figure out how to put pics in my posts from my phone =[


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Purple hair makes me look even more like a teenager, just the age WAGG likes.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Catalanotto said:


> Purple hair makes me look even more like a teenager, just the age WAGG likes.


Well there certainly seems to be no shortage of fetching female posters on Wrestling Forum.

See post 5041...


----------



## Obfuscation

The pressing joke on WAGG has finally rubbed off in a positive fashion. That jerk.


----------



## Ruth

Looks p. froot cat. Suits you.


----------



## LadyPhenom

This is a few years old, but whatever. Not the best picture of my face but you can see my tattoo.


----------



## CROATIA

oops...


----------



## Gandalf

after workout


----------



## CROATIA

*One from high school a couple years ago LOL*








*And this is me a few days ago taken*


----------



## RyanPelley

CROATIA said:


> *One from high school a couple years ago LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this is me a few days ago taken*


LOL, you kicked that prick's ass.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

You should have used that broomstick and hit him with it wwe style!


----------



## CROATIA

I didn't really hit him,we were friends and we were just messing around. 
I could be good wrestler with these punches heheh:mark:


----------



## Klein Helmer

CROATIA said:


> I didn't really hit him,we were friends and we were just messing around.
> I could be good wrestler with these punches heheh:mark:


You a CC fan?

It's been a pretty rough ride these last however many years...


----------



## CROATIA

CC??


----------



## Klein Helmer

CROATIA said:


> CC??


(Alberto Del Rio @ 4:02. LOL!)


----------



## CROATIA

OF COURSE I'am! Everybody here in Croatia loves him.He's national hero!

LOL how he kicked the fuck out Alborto Del Borio


----------



## Klein Helmer

CROATIA said:


> OF COURSE I'am! Everybody here in Croatia loves him.He's national hero!
> 
> LOL how he kicked the fuck out Alborto Del Borio


Awesome.

A real hero of mine.


----------



## onlytoview

Me playing with my sword


----------



## Dunk20

onlytoview said:


> Me playing with my sword


Omg


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Died laughing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lel


----------



## H

:lmao :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK

that is awesome


----------



## RE: Wrestling




----------



## Magic

10/10 canadian gimmick


----------



## Coach

I went swimming earlier in my new Punk T-shirt

I covered my mouth because one of the fish farted.


----------



## roberta

After all these years I think it's time I post a pic of me so here we go 



Taken in Starbucks coffee in Paris


----------



## CROATIA

roberta said:


> After all these years I think it's time I post a pic of me so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> Taken in Starbucks coffee in Paris


Babe you are beautiful.


----------



## Ruth

booo.

*BOOOOOOOO.*


----------



## roberta

CROATIA said:


> Babe you are beautiful.


thank you !


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Nice picture, roberta, just ignore the guys here, they are very thirsty due to not interacting with females irl in years.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Catalanotto said:


> Nice picture, roberta, just ignore the guys here, they are very thirsty due to not interacting with females irl in years.


Is someone flirting?


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Females, if you saw me and my brothers, who'd you go after? Right me? I'm in the Express shirt . not a recent pic tho, probably a year old. we was on that doobie shiz..


----------



## Gandhi

I repped TNAFan4lyfe.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

Gandhi said:


> I repped TNAFan4lyfe.


you're freaking awesome, bro


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I repped him but it was red.


----------



## RyanPelley

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Females, if you saw me and my brothers, who'd you go after? Right me? I'm in the Express shirt . not a recent pic tho, probably a year old. we was on that doobie shiz..


I'm not a female, but your swag and Cowboys' knowledge makes you desirable to all sexes and species.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

RyanPelley said:


> I'm not a female, but your swag and Cowboys' knowledge makes you desirable to all sexes and species.


Thank you brother, Honestly, I feel like a new man. Honestly, I'm not "annoying" anymore, and immature bro. Now I post good posts, which is why all of a sudden I got literally like 15 straight green reps.. feels... kinda good tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

student selfie. like a boss.


----------



## That Guy

Just bored taking a selfie with the M16 while on guard.


----------



## Callisto

sexy white men overload ITT


----------



## MOX

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Females, if you saw *me and my brothers*, who'd you go after? Right me? I'm in the Express shirt . not a recent pic tho, probably a year old. we was on that doobie shiz..


Your equally spectacularly bizarre ears certainly suggest you come from the same mother, but all three of your completely different hairlines strongly imply entirely different fathers.

How does this information sit with you?


----------



## RyanPelley

^ Lmao.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Here's me, never shown my face properly on here but finally had the balls to haha.


----------



## MOX

i don't think those were balls


----------



## Wagg

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Females, if you saw me and my brothers, who'd you go after? Right me? I'm in the Express shirt . not a recent pic tho, probably a year old. we was on that doobie shiz..


you social degenerate nerds.


----------



## Ruth

o


----------



## McQueen

I feel I want to comment on that picture of Mikey but I feel my comment would be taken the wrong way and not as the amusing observation I mean it to be.


----------



## Stax Classic

Holy crap, I thought Mikey was white.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I am white....

McQueen Pm me your comment.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Females, if you saw me and my brothers, who'd you go after? Right me? I'm in the Express shirt . not a recent pic tho, probably a year old. we was on that doobie shiz..


Not even saying this to be a dickhead, we're cool and all, just some ribbing here and there and you still make some terrible posts, but, damn, the brother to the far right has a head that looks like his brain is trying to escape.


----------



## Stax Classic

Mikey Damage said:


> I am white....
> 
> McQueen Pm me your comment.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You sure? You look like Redead in his wildest dreams, minus the bomb vest of course.


----------



## Tater

Location: Ewa Beach Park










Where I live is where it says Aiea on the map. That's Honolulu/Waikiki and Diamondhead in the background.










Taters Gonna Tate.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## mobyomen

I was ready for Wrestlemania XXX last night!


----------



## A$AP

The 20 inch guns really complete the picture.


----------



## mobyomen

more like .20 inch guns


----------



## Al Borland

A grown man with John Cena merch eh? :xabi2


----------



## Pratchett

I am more disappointed in the child's toy title belt.


----------



## mobyomen

I went to Party City and bought all the WWE party supplies I could find. CM Punk plates, Rey Mysterio napkins. Little WWE superstars table top decorations. And the toy belt is my old backyard wrestling championship belt.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

^ This guy is me in a man's body.

I have the spinner belt. John Cena's a bitch, but, I like the spinner belt and it was bought for me at a live show I went to. All the little kids on the way out after the show were dying over my belt. I carried it over my shoulder like the fucking champ I am. I have no shame at all.


----------



## Ruth

Cat keeping up the kayfabe like a pro.


----------



## SonoShion

Hanging around with Lita at Bourbon. Was drunk as a motherfucker but she loved it.


----------



## Ruth

RIP Sono's User CP


----------



## charlesxo

*proceeds to fap*


----------



## PUNKY

Sono Shion said:


> Hanging around with Lita at Bourbon. Was drunk as a motherfucker but she loved it.


are you fucking kidding me sono !!! i can't believe you met lita, i'm so jealous. 
and wow never seen a pic of you before. (Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas

Was that you with the Dean Titty Master Ambrose sign Sono? Anyways that's really cool (Y)


----------



## McQueen

Did you talk about French Impressionism in Modern Cinema?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

That's pretty awesome. Was hoping for the pic of you and Bret Hart with his 19 year old hooker though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well I don't even know what to say now. Something gravely insulting obviously.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Sono Shion said:


> Hanging around with Lita at Bourbon. Was drunk as a motherfucker but she loved it.


lol @ her body language, pretty sweet pic tho:agree:


----------



## Sword Of Justice

sooooooooooo many neckbeards, just as i imagined


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Sono Shion said:


> Hanging around with Lita at Bourbon. Was drunk as a motherfucker but she loved it.


My goodness, simply sexier than all hell. 10/10

Lita isn't bad either.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Which one is Sono?


----------



## LOVEnGRACE999

Sono Shion said:


> Hanging around with Lita at Bourbon. Was drunk as a motherfucker but she loved it.


How old are you? nice picture


----------



## SonoShion

Thanks. Glad ya'll like it. And dont make me get the Zayn pic Sab..


----------



## Callisto

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> My goodness, simply sexier than all hell. 10/10
> 
> Lita isn't bad either.


Reported for gimmick infringement.


----------



## NeyNey

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Was that you with the Dean Titty Master Ambrose sign Sono?


ANSWER SONO! 
Also fucking awesome Pic!!!


----------



## SonoShion

Knew yall would think it's me when I saw the sign but no, I didn't bring anything.


----------



## Damien

Moi


----------



## gothicthug1999

mobyomen said:


> I was ready for Wrestlemania XXX last night!


Not to be a dick, but you kinda look like Steve The Pirate from Dodgeball after he cleaned up. ROCK ON!


----------



## Obfuscation

Holy crap, dude has an Octagon tattoo.


----------



## McQueen

Better than your FireAnt tramp stamp Cody.


----------



## NoyK

Guess I'll do an update.
About time I took a picture with an actual camera, and not some crappy cellphones. :no:


----------



## NeyNey

Sono Shion said:


> Knew yall would think it's me when I saw the sign but no, I didn't bring anything.


Okay I just lost 1 Million $. 
Fuck you. enaldo


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Okay I just lost 1 Million $.
> Fuck you. enaldo


Aww poor Ney. Maybe next time. :lol

@Sono: I envy you so much for meeting Lita. Also just for being able to go to Mania in general.

Just a selfie from the other day.


----------



## mobyomen

gothicthug1999 said:


> Not to be a dick, but you kinda look like Steve The Pirate from Dodgeball after he cleaned up. ROCK ON!


You're not the first person to tell me that haha


----------



## mobyomen

HayleySabin said:


> Holy crap, dude has an Octagon tattoo.


Here's the story to that tattoo. I knew it was Octagon but back in 2001 I bought a luchador mask from the 2001 Warped Tour. Didn't know it was Octagon at that time. Instead I wore the mask as my backyard wrestling character named El Moto. Found out it was really Octagon and continued wearing it as El Moto. So technically it's an Octagon tattoo but in reality it's an El Moto tattoo. And then El Generico goes and steals my gimmick. No lie.


----------



## deadman18

Just got my tux for prom


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Damn, looking sharp, chocolate honey.


----------



## McQueen

Thats racist Cat.

But I agree.


----------



## deadman18

Lol, thanks y'all


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Better than your FireAnt tramp stamp Cody.


Burning w/desire.



mobyomen said:


> Here's the story to that tattoo. I knew it was Octagon but back in 2001 I bought a luchador mask from the 2001 Warped Tour. Didn't know it was Octagon at that time. Instead I wore the mask as my backyard wrestling character named El Moto. Found out it was really Octagon and continued wearing it as El Moto. So technically it's an Octagon tattoo but in reality it's an El Moto tattoo. And then El Generico goes and steals my gimmick. No lie.


And all of this ends w/a jab at El Generico. WHY MUST THIS HAPPEN TO ME?

totally legit tho


----------



## 619

Anyone who knows me knows how utterly obsessed I am with Michael Bublé and his music (probably not what you'd expect to hear from a 19-year-old guy, but oh well!), so this was pretty much the best moment of my life so far! This happened during his concert in Manchester, England on 2nd March 2014:










:ex: :ex: :ex:


Oh, and it's been a while since I posted on WF, so hello again!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

I have an 8 inch Mohawk that I have been growing out for quite some time...


----------



## MachoMadness1988

^^^

Nice work! (Y)


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

619 said:


> Anyone who knows me knows how utterly obsessed I am with Michael Bublé and his music (probably not what you'd expect to hear from a 19-year-old guy, but oh well!), so this was pretty much the best moment of my life so far! This happened during his concert in Manchester, England on 2nd March 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ex: :ex: :ex:
> 
> 
> Oh, and it's been a while since I posted on WF, so hello again!


Funnily enough, you look like a younger version of him.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah he really does. Its eerie.


----------



## 619

Caesar WCWR said:


> Funnily enough, you look like a younger version of him.





McQueen said:


> Yeah he really does. Its eerie.


Quite a few people have said the same thing to me - it's a comment that I will never get tired of hearing! 8*D


----------



## 2Slick

McQueen said:


> Yeah he really does. Its eerie.


This.


----------



## McQueen

619 said:


> Quite a few people have said the same thing to me - it's a comment that I will never get tired of hearing! 8*D


Yeah being a celebrity doppleganger could be a lot worse. You could be a Clint Howard Clone. :jay


----------



## Dunk20

619 said:


> Anyone who knows me knows how utterly obsessed I am with Michael Bublé and his music (probably not what you'd expect to hear from a 19-year-old guy, but oh well!), so this was pretty much the best moment of my life so far! This happened during his concert in Manchester, England on 2nd March 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ex: :ex: :ex:
> 
> 
> Oh, and it's been a while since I posted on WF, so hello again!


You look a lot like Miley Cyrus. ( not meaning to be rude btw, its a compliment. )


----------



## Lady Eastwood

At least your doppleganger is alive. Both of mine are dead.


----------



## Rush

Dunk20 said:


> You look a lot like Miley Cyrus. ( not meaning to be rude btw, its a compliment. )


:lmao now i can't unsee that


----------



## Klein Helmer

Dunk20 said:


> You look a lot like Miley Cyrus...


----------



## Allur

Dunk20 said:


> You look a lot like Miley Cyrus. ( not meaning to be rude btw, its a compliment. )


Oh no you didn't :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood

How the fuck is calling someone an ugly, diseased whore a compliment?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## 619

Dunk20 said:


> You look a lot like Miley Cyrus. ( not meaning to be rude btw, its a compliment. )


...Well that's a new one! Hahaha! :| :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

Dunk20 said:


> You look a lot like Miley Cyrus. ( not meaning to be rude btw, its a compliment. )


What have you done?


----------



## Jesus_Hong

One of me at the gym


----------



## BarackYoMama




----------



## DOPA

I don't think anyone here will care too much aside from The Lady Killer and i$e (if he were around more...) plus maybe a few others I've forgotten but here is a couple of pics of me meeting my favourite musician in the world Laura Stevenson :mark:. Was an unbelievable gig, all acoustic without her band. Was easily in the top 3 I've ever been to and perhaps the best overall gig experience I've ever had.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

^ I have two Laura Stevenson songs on my playlist (_one thanks to i$e_) so I sort of care, lol. Where's your left hand placed? :abed


----------



## That Guy

With the vest, m16 and all the equipment... see you lot after the weekend :


----------



## TKOK

Dunk20 said:


> You look a lot like Miley Cyrus. ( not meaning to be rude btw, its a compliment. )


----------



## A$AP

He does though.

:lel

:lel

:lel


----------



## TAR

Dunk20 said:


> You look a lot like Miley Cyrus. ( not meaning to be rude btw, its a compliment. )












(don't take it as an insult 619, Miley Cyrus is still more attractive than Seth Rogen )


----------



## charlesxo

Speak for yourself TAR :zayn3


----------



## TAR

You are the only one for me jager munn <3


----------



## DOPA

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> ^ I have two Laura Stevenson songs on my playlist (_one thanks to i$e_) so I sort of care, lol. Where's your left hand placed? :abed


Back of course .


----------



## Obfuscation

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


>


MAISIE


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My friend gave me a playoff beard.


GO RED WINGS


----------



## brandiexoxo

^Dem eyebrows, Cat!!! :3 :3 :3


----------



## Tater

That's too much sexy for 2 posts in a row. The forum might implode. Too much cum gumming up the works.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Uneven playoff beard trimming 4/10 would still bang


----------



## Gandalf

will post when 250 pounds of muscle brb


----------



## Stax Classic

Catalanotto said:


> At least your doppleganger is alive. Both of mine are dead.


Katie Segal is dead???


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Yeah sure why not.


----------



## Stax Classic

Damn, you grow a beard out and you'd be a dead ringer for :harden


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Damn, you grow a beard out and you'd be a dead ringer for :harden



Forgive me I'm British so I have no idea who that is lol? I get told I look kinda like Kendrick Lamar,not in that pic because my hair is shorter,thats an old one though,heres a more recent one.


----------



## Burzo




----------



## MDizzle

Spent Opening Weekend at Wrigley Field and watched them lose back to back games to the Phillies. Still had a helluva time. Can't wait till it warms up and all the female Cubs fans start wearing less and less clothes to the games. :yum:


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Those are some awesome beards. Oh and stay strong as a cubs fan :lmao


----------



## LFC_Styles




----------



## StonecoldGoat

Don't usually post pictures but what the hell.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley




----------



## Gandhi

StonecoldGoat said:


> Don't usually post pictures but what the hell.


Dat Assyrian macho look. You look great man, especially the first pic. (Y)


----------



## StonecoldGoat

Gandhi said:


> Dat Assyrian macho look. You look great man, especially the first pic. (Y)


Thanks...I have a hard Time making people believe I am ethnic Afghan


----------



## Chrome

Dr. Rhett Henley said:


>


Thought this was Klein Helmer's pic? :hmm:


----------



## Klein Helmer

Chrome said:


> Thought this was Klein Helmer's pic? :hmm:


Rhett's being cheeky.


----------



## NoyK

Selfies and stuff


----------



## Jaxx

StonecoldGoat said:


> Thanks...I have a hard Time making people believe I am ethnic Afghan


Another Afghan on here :banderas


----------



## Lady Eastwood

lol, was an alt account just given away?


:lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Eh, growing out the hair a little. Might go for the taper soon.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Catalanotto said:


> lol, was an alt account just given away?
> 
> 
> :lmao


You saw nothing.


----------



## Bushmaster

Time to rob some liquor stores :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Everybody looking chill on this page, even Mr Comb Over.

:lel Soup. Make Seth proud.


----------



## Stax Classic

SoupBro said:


> Time to rob some liquor stores :mark:


MICHAEL TARVER :mark:


----------



## shutupchico

feel like a luchador taking off his mask or something after all these years.


----------



## scrilla

not gonna like brother, you're not as pretty as THE JUICE


----------



## shutupchico

i do a better 450 though


----------



## mobyomen

I was pretty bored this weekend and I got a new phone so I was testing out the camera. Yeah that's it, I was testing out the camera


----------



## mobyomen

A couple weeks ago I had talked about finding a picture of myself wearing my Octagon/El Moto mask. I found this very old photo from probably 7 or 8 years ago. When you had to take a selfie with an actual digital camera, not a cell phone.


----------



## Honey Bucket

StonecoldGoat said:


>


----------



## Klein Helmer

StonecoldGoat said:


> Don't usually post pictures but what the hell.


These are amazing.

AV worthy even.

Cheers.


----------



## deadman18

Here's me looking like a GQ Model and shit


----------



## TAR

mobyomen said:


> I was pretty bored this weekend and I got a new phone so I was testing out the camera. Yeah that's it, I was testing out the camera


Got abit of Undertaker about you 
I think it's time for a new selfie. 8*D


----------



## Rush

fresh cuts for the sluts (aka new haircut for those who don't know :side


----------



## Klee

*#SELFIEATWORKLOLZ*


----------



## Ruth

nice cleavage rus


----------



## Rush

yes my right pec was needing your attention froot.


----------



## TAR

TAR, Rush, Klee..

Thread so sexy right now :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

rus which radio stations do you pick up with those ears

#bantzking


----------



## Shepard

it's what he uses to pick up anyone talking about his tiny eyes.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ruth

^^


----------



## Tater

mobyomen said:


> [/URL]
> 
> I was pretty bored this weekend and I got a new phone so I was testing out the camera. Yeah that's it, I was testing out the camera





TAR said:


> Got abit of Undertaker about you
> I think it's time for a new selfie. 8*D





Rush said:


> fresh cuts for the sluts (aka new haircut for those who don't know :side





Damien said:


>


Looks like they could be brothers...



Klee said:


> *#SELFIEATWORKLOLZ*


...and then not.


----------



## Damien

froot said:


> ^^


I have heard that before 

If only women saw it :


----------



## brandiexoxo




----------



## mobyomen

Free Comic Book Day today at the Comic Depot in Saratoga Springs, NY. I've been working at the hotel next door Since Wednesday so it was nice to walk over this morning, meet these crazy people and pick up a lot of comics. Moon Knight was my favorite!


----------



## Dunk20

mobyomen said:


> Free Comic Book Day today at the Comic Depot in Saratoga Springs, NY. I've been working at the hotel next door Since Wednesday so it was nice to walk over this morning, meet these crazy people and pick up a lot of comics. Moon Knight was my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


****** alert?


----------



## Pratchett

Dunk20 said:


> ****** alert?


I can't tell if that's supposed to be Black Widow or Jean Grey. Leaning towards the former.


----------



## SPCDRI

Dunk20 said:


> ****** alert?


Either way, would bang.

:woolcock


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Is she trying to be Domino?

LOL


----------



## Bushmaster

Looks more like Black Widow Cat.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Not the redhead, the one with the black around her eye.


----------



## Iambic

My siblings and I about to watch Wrestlemania last month. I'm on the left.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Iambic said:


> My siblings and I about to watch Wrestlemania last month. I'm on the left.


Is she...

......
...
..
.

Wearing pigtails?


----------



## McQueen

WAGG...


----------



## H

Wagg :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

Wagg 
:duck


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Give him room, plz

I need this answer.


----------



## Iambic

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is she...
> 
> ......
> ...
> ..
> .
> 
> Wearing pigtails?


Probably not.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Iambic said:


> Probably not.


Fuck.

Nice pic thou.


----------



## Iambic

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Nice pic thou.


LOL Thanks.


----------



## McQueen

Run...


----------



## Bushmaster

Catalanotto said:


> Not the redhead, the one with the black around her eye.


Ah sorry about that, yeah she is.


----------



## Andre

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is she...
> 
> ......
> ...
> ..
> .
> 
> Wearing pigtails?


BAN THIS SICK FILTHY NONCE!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo




----------



## Ruth

^^ looking sick. very well developed.

lelwagg


----------



## McQueen

thouest froot, let thy visage be known to thee. <3


----------



## Ruth

Spoiler: Took this just for you (i'd do me)


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

I think you closed your eyes in your picture


----------



## Ruth

it's 2.30am. I'd rather not blind myself with camera flash thank you very much.


----------



## McQueen

Suck it you jealous bastards!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

froot said:


> it's 2.30am. I'd rather not blind myself with camera flash thank you very much.


I'm only joking man,:lol


----------



## mobyomen

Pictures from Monday Night RAW in Albany, NY last night. I'd say the Times Union Center was pretty packed. Lots of kids in Cena merch and lots of twenty somethings wearing CM Punk and Bryan gear. The crowd was pretty dead at some points but they were mostly the commercial breaks. I couldn't believe how over The Wyatts and The Shield were. Bryan was super over as well. Overall, a great show and one of the best RAWS I've ever been to.


----------



## StonecoldGoat

Some snaps From last years Aiesec internship in Turkish Cyprus


----------



## Bushmaster

Finally, a new profile pic to replace the one I currently have :lel












Spoiler: At Red Sox game


----------



## 11Shareef

mobyomen said:


> Pictures from Monday Night RAW in Albany, NY last night. I'd say the Times Union Center was pretty packed. Lots of kids in Cena merch and lots of twenty somethings wearing CM Punk and Bryan gear. The crowd was pretty dead at some points but they were mostly the commercial breaks. I couldn't believe how over The Wyatts and The Shield were. Bryan was super over as well. Overall, a great show and one of the best RAWS I've ever been to.


I'm not quiet sure you know the point of this thread. Unless of course you're in the pics and we're supposed to tell you apart from everyone else. Not bashing, just saying.


----------



## TAR

SoupBro said:


>


:denzel


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

StonecoldGoat said:


>


Why are these girls staring at the camera? Were they with you?


----------



## StonecoldGoat

Dib said:


> Why are these girls staring at the camera? Were they with you?


Yeap


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

StonecoldGoat said:


> Yeap


If you don't mind me asking, did you get to know them during your vocation? Cool pics btw(Y)


----------



## StarJupes

Dib said:


> _If you don't mind me asking, did you get to know them during your vocation?_ Cool pics btw(Y)


:homer2


----------



## StonecoldGoat

Dib said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did you get to know them during your vocation? Cool pics btw(Y)


The adjacent rooms helped alot..


----------



## Klee

"get to know them" 

:lmao


----------



## StarJupes

Dib you are so weird. Are you a social outcast irl?


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

StonecoldGoat said:


> The adjacent rooms helped alot..


Lucky you


----------



## Pratchett

Post a picture Dib. This is the thread for it.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Dib said:


> Why are these girls staring at the camera? Were they with you?





Dib said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did you get to know them during your vocation? Cool pics btw(Y)


These are the moments when I wish I could triple-powerbomb people through the internet.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## mobyomen

ninealevyn said:


> I'm not quiet sure you know the point of this thread. Unless of course you're in the pics and we're supposed to tell you apart from everyone else. Not bashing, just saying.


You're not quiet? Oh my bad dude, I thought this was a professional wrestling forum. I'll go post these pictures on the Danzig forum instead. Thanks.


----------



## Oxidamus

Iambic said:


> LOL Thanks.


Hey man are you any good with image editing software?


----------



## Boo Radley

ninealevyn said:


> I'm not quiet sure you know the point of this thread. Unless of course you're in the pics and we're supposed to tell you apart from everyone else. Not bashing, just saying.


Maybe it's a kind of where's Wally (or waldo as Americans call him) thing? I'm guessing mobyomen is the guy in the lime green tee shirt in the first photo near the ring corner nearest to the bottom of the photo.;


----------



## Iambic

RUSEV said:


> Hey man are you any good with image editing software?


I don't know if I would say I'm "good" with it, but I guess it depends. Why?


----------



## DareDevil

...


----------



## Kiz

Dib said:


> Why are these girls staring at the camera? Were they with you?


do you understand how photos work?


----------



## Evolution

Season is over, mountain is closed and the sun was shining. One day it was 27 literally the next day it was snowing again.



Spoiler: I'm not dead yet















This is my new truck. It's a '92 F150 Flareside. His name is Ric. LIKE THE WRESTLER DO U GET IT?!



Spoiler: Truck


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Kiz said:


> do you understand how photos work?


Nope. I live under a rock!


----------



## Evolution

Stop spamming the thread thanks Dib.


----------



## Magic

oh how i miss the SNOW.


----------



## Klein Helmer

StonecoldGoat said:


> Some snaps From last years Aiesec internship in Turkish Cyprus


*marks so hard


----------



## mobyomen

That warm weather looks great. It's still chilly and damp up here in the upstate New York/Vermont area.


----------



## mobyomen

So I did have a picture of myself and my buddy from Monday Night in Albany!


----------



## fastfrosty

Stop smiling mobyoman have some attitude son!!


----------



## Kenny

new pic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool pics, Evo. not sucking up btw :side:


----------



## Sephiroth

SoupBro said:


>


----------



## mobyomen

fastfrosty said:


> Stop smiling mobyoman have some attitude son!!


look at that picture. my friend and I are the only ones having a good time. everyone else looks miserable. :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It's hard to fully pay attention to WF when there are some of the finest pieces of dick hanging above, to the right, and under my mouse.


----------



## WWE

That looks like an acer laptop... 





Yeah, I'm random like that.. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Rick Sanchez




----------



## Lady Eastwood

It is an Acer. I have a bigger one that is a Toshiba but it got fucked up and my friend is trying to fix it for me. That one is actually not bad for an Acer. Too small for me, though.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Catalanotto said:


> Too small for me, though.


If I had a nickel for every time I heard that...





































I'd be broke. :des


----------



## BruceLeGorille

StonecoldGoat said:


> Some snaps From last years Aiesec internship in Turkish Cyprus


You're seriously the manliest guy out here

I'm trying to grow a moustache too, do you cut the hair's end or do you let it growwithout touchin it? Because my moustache's hairs are touching my upper lip but the moustache ain't as curved as yours


----------



## brandiexoxo

Finally got a decent tan going on. Don't look like I've never seen the sun anymore! Yaass


----------



## McQueen

DO SOME LAUNDRY!


----------



## Buttermaker

Number 5 on the Lumberjacks, obviously number 1 in your hearts..


----------



## brandiexoxo

McQueen said:


> DO SOME LAUNDRY!


That's the plan for the night!


----------



## StonecoldGoat

BruceLeGorille said:


> You're seriously the manliest guy out here
> 
> I'm trying to grow a moustache too, do you cut the hair's end or do you let it growwithout touchin it? Because my moustache's hairs are touching my upper lip but the moustache ain't as curved as yours


I Cut it now and then if I don't it grows irregularly. The curve is natural ..


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Proof that I'm not a midget. Look how much taller I am than the people behind me. :brodgers


----------



## Tater

Is it just me or does that chick have a Donna Noble-esque look to her?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Rockhead = :sandow


----------



## alchecho

Photo taken at work


----------



## StonecoldGoat

alchecho said:


> Photo taken at work


you look like johnny depp in his early years.


----------



## Mr Shadow

brandiexoxo said:


> Finally got a decent tan going on. Don't look like I've never seen the sun anymore! Yaass



You look fine


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Mr Shadow said:


> You look fine


*"Stay thirsty, my friend."*


----------



## Ruth

Mr Shadow said:


> You look fine


----------



## Genesis 1.0




----------



## Lady Eastwood

You know this forum is gay when the first comment on a pic of brandie has to with her laundry in the background.


----------



## Coach

Genesis 1.0 said:


> *"Stay thirsty, my friend."*


*The thirst is real.​*


----------



## Curry

Catalanotto said:


> You know this forum is gay when the first comment on a pic of brandie has to with her laundry in the background.


The laundry point is a hell of a lot better than "You look fine "


----------



## B-Dawg

Cat, thoughts on Brandie's robust breasts?


----------



## Ruth

SHIT BRANDIE, THAT IS ONE FILTHY ASS MIRROR YOU'RE TAKING THAT PICTURE WITH THERE.

GET YOUR SHIT IN ORDER BRANDIE, FOR REALS


----------



## VILLAIN

Sup


----------



## McQueen

Catalanotto said:


> You know this forum is gay when the first comment on a pic of brandie has to with her laundry in the background.


:lmao


----------



## Ruth

FUCK ME, THEN SOME NASTY ASS CURTAINS RIGHT THERE.

SHIT ....., ARE YOU EVEN TRYING?

are you even _trying_


----------



## RyanPelley

brandiexoxo said:


> Finally got a decent tan going on. Don't look like I've never seen the sun anymore! Yaass


Nice hooters.


----------



## Callisto

VILLAIN said:


> Sup


----------



## brandiexoxo

froot said:


> SHIT BRANDIE, THAT IS ONE FILTHY ASS MIRROR YOU'RE TAKING THAT PICTURE WITH THERE.
> 
> GET YOUR SHIT IN ORDER BRANDIE, FOR REALS


It sits on the floor and collects dust! xD its to heavy for me to lift up and hang and I've put off asking someone to come do it lol

Just like i put off folding all my laundry! xD


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rockhead said:


> Proof that I'm not a midget. Look how much taller I am than the people behind me. :brodgers


Not sure why this is being overlooked.

Oh right, because Rockhead is really small. :brodgers


----------



## TAR

Genesis 1.0 said:


> *"Stay thirsty, my friend."*





Genesis 1.0 said:


>


----------



## Obfuscation

Callisto said:


>


it's that easy? gonna go get a camera right now..


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

VILLAIN said:


> Sup


Who is the celebrity on the poster on your wall, if you don't mind me asking.

Nice pic btw :agree:


----------



## BruceLeGorille

VILLAIN said:


> Sup


You look fine


----------



## VILLAIN

Dib said:


> Who is the celebrity on the poster on your wall, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Nice pic btw :agree:


Aha thanks, and it's not a celebrity mate. You know the purple poster from Saints Row 2? it's the one with the girl holding a samurai sword and some other guy holding a gun. I've had it there since I was younger, never bothered to take it down aha.


----------



## VILLAIN

Thanks for the compliments people, some people even gave me some +Rep haha. If there is any merit to this and I am 100% not embarrassed to admit this, I still don't pull for shit. Confidence is truly the key.


----------



## MECCA1

brandiexoxo said:


> Finally got a decent tan going on. Don't look like I've never seen the sun anymore! Yaass


----------



## Londrick

brandiexoxo said:


> Finally got a decent tan going on. Don't look like I've never seen the sun anymore! Yaass


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Is she not wearing pants in the top photo


----------



## A$AP

Here's some water, boys. Pls calm down.


----------



## Bushmaster

A$AP said:


> Here's some water, boys. Pls calm down.


I'm fine with my tasty beverage I currently have 









Great pics Brandie (Y)


----------



## McQueen

Belieber said:


> Is she not wearing pants in the top photo


Shorts!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Belieber said:


> Is she not wearing pants in the top photo


Why not just ask me? Ha

Yeah I am wearing pants lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

you have a lot of hair. Looks nice. (YES, YOU THIRST MEME MARKS, I COMPLIMENTED HER)


----------



## McQueen

WAGG you best hope Champ never makes my sig request.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

McQueen said:


> WAGG you best hope Champ never makes my sig request.


Well, now you have to tell me.


----------



## McQueen

I need to get confirmation if he'll actually do it or not first. He said he thinks it might be "too gross"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

How could this possibly affect me?


----------



## Bushmaster

swagger_ROCKS said:


> How could this possibly affect me?


Maybe it's Sasuke getting killed :draper2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SoupBro said:


> Maybe it's Sasuke getting killed :draper2


probably why I never joined an anime forum. Would rage quit. :side: haterz


----------



## brandiexoxo

Thanks Soup and Wagg!


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> I need to get confirmation if he'll actually do it or not first. He said he thinks it might be "too gross"


plz tell me what this implies


----------



## Kiz

thread needs it's thirst quenched


----------



## Rush

Kiz said:


> thread needs it's thirst quenched


cmon, you know you'd bang that hottie VILLAIN.


----------



## Kiz

10/10 tbleroy


----------



## KingCannabis

brandiexoxo said:


> Finally got a decent tan going on. Don't look like I've never seen the sun anymore! Yaass


Whoa! Hey baby. _(Said in Butthead's voice)_

You're a thick mama, my kinda girl


----------



## TAR

"You must be shapeless, formless, like water. When you pour water in a cup, it becomes the cup. When you pour water in a bottle, it becomes the bottle. When you pour water in a teapot, it becomes the teapot. Water can flow and it can crash. Become like water my friend.”

Quench that fucking thirst.


----------



## Klee

TAR said:


> "You must be shapeless, formless, like water. When you pour water in a cup, it becomes the cup. When you pour water in a bottle, it becomes the bottle. When you pour water in a teapot, it becomes the teapot. Water can flow and it can crash. Become like water my friend.”
> 
> Quench that fucking thirst.


----------



## TAR

Klee gets it :mark:


----------



## Klee

It was my GOAT gimmick. 

I was just disappointed I didn't post it first :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation

KingDio said:


> Whoa! Hey baby. _(Said in Butthead's voice)_
> 
> You're a thick mama, my kinda girl


----------



## Stax Classic

McQueens basement has more light then I expected Brandie


----------



## brandiexoxo

It suffices lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

KingDio said:


> Whoa! Hey baby. _(Said in Butthead's voice)_
> 
> You're a thick mama, my kinda girl


This boy right here wishes he could pull like Bieber.

#SWAG


----------



## Callisto

Hayley Seydoux said:


> it's that easy? gonna go get a camera right now..


Is that a turn on by any chance?


----------



## Obfuscation

To say the least. PM for more details.


----------



## Ninjette Enigma

I'd post my pic here, but it won't let me, anyways, there's pics of me on my twitter @BreeThaKitty.


----------



## SonoShion

Ninjette Enigma said:


> I'd post my pic here, but it won't let me, anyways, there's pics of me on my twitter @BreeThaKitty.












Because I'm nice.


----------



## Ninjette Enigma

Yakuza said:


> Because I'm nice.


Thank you.


----------



## rikers10

While I was in Lanzarote


----------



## Kenny




----------



## CM Best

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time. pls don't be too mean. *


:cahill 

*CM Best shakes his head* "Are you kidding CM Best, Seabs? How can someone be mean to Seabs" - CM Best.



Catalanotto said:


> About to go outside, meet winter by the giant slide at the park, and kick it in the cunt.
> 
> plz don't pick on my fat slag of a body, everyone.





Catalanotto said:


> My friend gave me a playoff beard.
> 
> 
> GO RED WINGS


:cahill

CM Best notices that Catalanotto has beautiful eyes. CM Best politely asks Catalanotto to post more pics.


----------



## CM Best

Yakuza said:


> Because I'm nice.


:cahill

*CM Best faints*


----------



## Tater

Well, I'm not wrong...


----------



## Naka Moora

Oh damn :banderas


----------



## CM Best

Tater said:


> Well, I'm not wrong...


unk6

"Fuck off. Her face is nice too." - CM Best


----------



## Londrick

Yakuza said:


> Because I'm nice.


Damn girl.


----------



## Skins

Name is Ric Flair honey wooooooooooooo liking what I'm seeing


----------



## H

:lmao at you knuckleheads.

Except NAITCH TELL EM WHATS CAUSING ALL THIS.


----------



## Naka Moora

Lmao some of these guys :ti


----------



## TKOK

she can take a ride on Space Mountain.


----------



## Magic

all the fresh water in the world couldnt satisfy the thirst in this thread atm.


----------



## Skins

Helmsley said:


> :lmao at you knuckleheads.
> 
> Except NAITCH TELL EM WHATS CAUSING ALL THIS.


ME !


----------



## BkB Hulk

This thread is possibly the worst thing about this forum atm.


----------



## A$AP

I personally find it hilarious. It's like going to the zoo.


----------



## Curry

A$AP said:


> I personally find it hilarious. It's like going to the zoo.


Captive animals somehow manage to be less depressing than this shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Zoo of GEEKS.


----------



## Skins

Joking aside, the Tater post is pretty creepy


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WOT?


----------



## H

Just think how much creepier it would be if BULLY were in here doing his thing.


----------



## Magic

i really hope she comes in here and says she's 15.


----------



## H

You don't want to rile up wagg, do you?


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Some guys on the forum, I mean REALLY?


----------



## Tater

NAITCH said:


> Joking aside, the Tater post is pretty creepy


Only if you consider truth to be creepy. I was only pointing out what everyone else was thinking.


----------



## Yeah1993

BkB Hulk said:


> This thread is possibly the worst thing about this forum atm.


check rants again.


----------



## Obfuscation

NAITCH said:


> Name is Ric Flair honey wooooooooooooo liking what I'm seeing


THE CONSORTIUM


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Seabs is cuter than the chick in her avatar.


----------



## Kiz

Ninjette Enigma said:


> I'd post my pic here, but it won't let me, anyways, there's pics of me on my twitter @BreeThaKitty.


ARE YOU A MALE AND FAKING THIS PLS RESPOND BEFORE I SENT DICK PICS XX


----------



## Londrick

Kiz said:


> ARE YOU A MALE AND FAKING THIS PLS RESPOND BEFORE I SENT DICK PICS XX


She proved on her twitter that she's the real deal. Already sent her dick pics.


----------



## Magic

too bad she hasn't proved that's her twitter. :ti


----------



## CM Best

Londrick said:


> She proved on her twitter that she's the real deal. *Already sent her dick pics.*


"eeeeewww what a creep" - CM Best.


----------



## Magic

you know when you signed up to this forum and registered under CM BEST? Yeah, it kind of shows up on the left side of all your posts, which means you can quit reminding us that all these posts are you by at the end of your posts. :kobe


-UnDeFeatedKing


----------



## Pip-Man

Red Viper said:


> you know when you signed up to this forum and registered under CM BEST? Yeah, it kind of shows up on the left side of all your posts, which means you can quit reminding us that all these posts are you by at the end of your posts. :kobe
> 
> 
> -UnDeFeatedKing


It's just a gimmick.And it's fun.I think we could all learn alot from CM Best


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

work photo to show our new dress code. I'm the dude.


----------



## RyanPelley

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> work photo to show our new dress code. I'm the dude.


You putting them tricks to the bone?


----------



## B-Dawg

Red Viper said:


> i really hope she comes in here and says she's 15.


Age of consent in Florida is 16 years old. I can wait a year. :kobe9


----------



## H

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> work photo to show our new dress code. I'm the dude.


No disrespect, but they didn't have any adult ties, brother?


----------



## Kiz

p sure average is a very popular option


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Helmsley said:


> No disrespect, but they didn't have any adult ties, brother?


It is adult size, I'm just huge so it looks small in comparison. 

There's the reverse effect in my underpants. :


----------



## Rush

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> work photo to show our new dress code. I'm the dude.


Lift more son. I expect the next pic to be of you HULKing out of that shirt.


----------



## Smitty

Helmsley said:


> No disrespect, but they didn't have any adult ties, brother?


----------



## Stax Classic

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> It is adult size, I'm just huge so it looks small in comparison.
> 
> There's the reverse effect in my underpants. :


They get longer ties out there man, you're just not shopping at the right places for them.


----------



## McQueen

What the hell. You take one old man nap and this place breaks down like an Autistic kid in a whore house.


----------



## EzraBenjamin

i know im new but damn.. some thirsty dudes here.


----------



## Trublez

Just like Seabs, I'm the girl in my signature.


----------



## Joshi Judas

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> work photo to show our new dress code. I'm the dude.


I kinda like the blonde.


----------



## hag

long time no see folks


----------



## Lady Eastwood

So now that 'her' newbie thread has proof that someone stole her pictures to post here, how dumb and pathetic do you all feel?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

:done I thought we had a thirst break after the latest Brandie incident. Got damn! :done


----------



## Simply...amazing

#Too drunk to remember this









I am also NOT a morning person
#Simply...Fuck getting up at 4:30AM


----------



## Kenny

i dont know why i bother posting pictures in here anymore with all the THIRST going on


----------



## Kenny

anyway

something i found yesterday at the shops :mark:












Last year:










Last week:


----------



## TAR

looking slim brah



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> work photo to show our new dress code. I'm the dude.


As if you're not putting those bitches away on the daily


----------



## BORT

Me with my Bane t-shirt 










Not too fond of wearing Mickey Mouse ears


----------



## Kenny

today. new style. new look. preparing for my new job tomorrow


----------



## ScottishJobber

Can't be bothered with school tomorrow! :no: ^_^


----------



## Ruth

oh god no


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Behave Froot.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

ScottishJobber said:


> Can't be bothered with school tomorrow! :no: ^_^


Froot of the loom right there.


----------



## Korporate Kane

Not to be rude, but I honestly cannot tell if you are a male or female.


----------



## ScottishJobber

Ne meither.


----------



## TAR

ScottishJobber said:


> Can't be bothered with school tomorrow! :no: ^_^





froot said:


> oh god no


Froot just reacting to seeing his illegitimate brother on WF.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It's extremely easy to tell he's a guy, if you have even half a brain, really.


----------



## ScottishJobber

TAR said:


> Froot just reacting to seeing his illegitimate brother on WF.


that's offensive.


----------



## Korporate Kane

Actually, it's not. I've seen girls with shorter haircuts than the boy in the picture and they look more masculine than him, but thanks for injecting your fucking speculative ignorance into this conversation, as always. Yet, somehow I'm following you, hilarious. 

I truly have to wonder sometimes. 


Anyway, despite unknown gender, he / she is really cute.


----------



## ScottishJobber

Korporate Kane said:


> Actually, it's not. I've seen girls with shorter haircuts than the boy in the picture and they look more masculine than him, but thanks for injecting your fucking speculative ignorance into this conversation, as always. Yet, somehow I'm following you, hilarious.
> 
> I truly have to wonder sometimes.
> 
> 
> Anyway, despite unknown gender, he / she is really cute.


Hahaha, quality post.

Thank you ^_^


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don't recall anywhere in my post in this thread saying you are following me. 

There were new posts in this thread, so, I clicked it and saw the post that you edited because it came off rather dickish in the first place. He looks like the ginger from Harry Potter, and, I don't see anything feminine about him.

We fought in rants days ago, get over it and forget it, kid.


----------



## Coach

Junior


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Rush

Anyone who thinks he looks like a chick needs their head examined.


----------



## THANOS

Went to a great wedding over the weekend. Reception was at a huge conservatory with an awesome view of a deep forest!



Spoiler: Pics of the Wedding and Reception Balcony View


----------



## Vader

He clearly doesn't resemble a girl in anyway. Pointless observation to make too. I'm guessing you hit on a lot of guys before you finally manage to establish what a woman looks like. Or the other way around, whatever you're into.

Regardless of that, Red Dead poster gets a few plus points.


----------



## Evolution

Forget your friends wedding, YOU should be putting a ring on that dude.


----------



## Ruth

It just occurred to me that THANOS looks like a bald Robert Pattinson.


----------



## ScottishJobber

Haha, sorry that wasn't me. Thought I'd make a shitty 'joke'.









Me on the left


----------



## THANOS

Evolution said:


> Forget your friends wedding, YOU should be putting a ring on that dude.


Lol thanks man, and I will at some point, I've been dating her going on 6 years now! The right side of eternity, I like to call it, since she's awesome and puts up with my shit lol, and enjoys wrestling, comicbookmovies, horror movies, sports, and all the same shows as me, so that's a plus! :



froot said:


> It just occurred to me that THANOS looks like a bald Robert Pattinson.


:lol I used to get that all the time back when I grew my hair. I can see that comparison. I now get Justin Timberlake comments no less than 3 times a week. I'll never understand that one no matter how many times people mention it, I don't think I look anywhere near him but that's just my opinion I guess.


----------



## Ruth

JT comparisons look fair enough, if we were talking along the lines of about six or more years ago. See: early 2000s N-sync.


----------



## THANOS

froot said:


> JT comparisons look fair enough, if we were talking along the lines of about six or more years ago. See: early 2000s N-sync.


I've never asked someone this before but what features on my face are similar to JT? I'm curious to know, so I can at least understand it, since I can't really see many similarities any time I tried to google image Timberlake.


----------



## Ruth

> head shape
> jawline
> facial hair
> smile
> eyes/pupil dilation
> eyebrows

Not so different when you look at it side by side :lol


----------



## THANOS

froot said:


> > head shape
> > jawline
> > facial hair
> > smile
> > eyes/pupil dilation
> > eyebrows
> 
> Not so different when you look at it side by side :lol


Holy shit :lmao, I guess I can't really deny it when you lay out all those facts. Damn.. lol, hopefully when people say it, I can take it as a compliment at least.


----------



## BkB Hulk

JT's head looks like a bit of a squashed version of yours.


----------



## Kiz




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Is that Sawyer from Lost?


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Tater said:


> Well, I'm not wrong...


Didn't she say she was like 14 or something?


----------



## Rick Sanchez




----------



## TigerBadshah

^ Santino, is that you?


----------



## hag

don't know if I have posted this here.










few more

this was like 3 years ago in High School:
My buddy and I were at McDonalds for lunch and this guy rolled in










This was one of my Senior Pictures: I miss the shit out of that car. 










this is my puppy Jack and I










this my favorite coat of all time










that's all folks


----------



## dizzylizzy87

hag said:


> don't know if I have posted this here.
> 
> This was one of my Senior Pictures: I miss the shit out of that car.


+1 I used to have a Black Jetta with tints. I LOVED that car so much, but it got totaled:sad:


----------



## Bearodactyl

I keep procrastinating putting my pic up here, but I guess now's as good a time as any..



















First one's quite recent, second one was at a teddybear hospital event a couple years back when I was still an intern. Kids bring their torn up teddy to the hospital, we "make x-rays" and suture them shut when possible like we would an actual patiënt, in an attempt to make little kids less scared of the hospital in case they end up actually having to go to a hospital for real to begin with, great fun. Still to this day the most suturing I've ever had to do on one day :sansa


----------



## Pratchett

Bearodactyl said:


> I keep procrastinating putting my pic up here, but I guess now's as good a time as any..


Watchcha got in the terrarium?


----------



## McQueen

COME ON PRATCHETT, GIVE DADDY WHAT HE WANTS!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Watchcha got in the terrarium?


Fullgrown Snow Pantherophis Guttatus, just shy of 6 feet long


----------



## Honey Bucket

I loved you on Men Behaving Badly. 

:side:

(I'm sorry, only UK users will get that)


----------



## Gametoo

New here! but

NVM.


----------



## Bearodactyl

BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> I loved you on Men Behaving Badly.
> 
> :side:
> 
> (I'm sorry, only UK users will get that)


I consider myself a tad more ruggedly handsome than that, but ..thanks? : (I do see the resemblance mind you..)


----------



## Pratchett

Bearodactyl said:


> Fullgrown Snow Pantherophis Guttatus, just shy of 6 feet long


:mark: I, or I should say my wife also has one, but it is an albino. A little over 4 feet long. Wonderful temperament.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nice pics Bear (Y)

You too Hag, that car looks sweet :banderas Nice dog too, which breed?


----------



## hag

dizzylizzy87 said:


> +1 I used to have a Black Jetta with tints. I LOVED that car so much, but it got totaled:sad:


Mine was a TDI (diesel) and had like 250,000 miles on it. So I sold it for what I could get out of it before I would be knee deep in repairs. 




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Nice pics Bear (Y)
> 
> You too Hag, that car looks sweet :banderas Nice dog too, which breed?


He is an Aussie Shepard. Sheep dog. His name is Jack, he really is my bestfriend.


----------



## ScottishJobber

Me on the right















Guinness hat, top notch
















Bonus pic of my pug!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

ScottishJobber said:


>


I only got one question: which girl is yours? Speaking from a sexist-objectifying stand point.


----------



## The Zeitgeist

One of the best non-wrestling threads in the forum


----------



## Ruth

out at the weekend in glasgae w/ family. first actual photo of me holding my sister i believe, too.


----------



## McQueen

froot + Pony = Baby?


----------



## Ruth

:bush


----------



## brandiexoxo

froot said:


> out at the weekend in glasgae w/ family. first actual photo of me holding my sister i believe, too.


Awwwwwwwww!!!! :3


----------



## Ruth

yknow the more I look at that pic, the more I realise how shoddy my grasp is on her, and that it makes me look like I'm attempting to offer her as a sacrifice to the almighty synthetic horses empire.

funny actually, she originally wanted to pet the horse statue that was across the room that was just a shape of a horse with no eyes or fur, but all of a sudden when we take her to the realistic-looking fuckers, she's all like "no liiike, no liiike". skewered priorities much?


----------



## brandiexoxo

Her little socks are to cute!


----------



## VILLAIN

Just thought i'd post another picture, been growing some facial hair to present my current heel persona.


----------



## B-Dawg

sup guys, my name is Nick


----------



## TAR

:lel


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush

ban pls


----------



## Ruth

:lmao


----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## Pratchett

Oh damn :lol


----------



## Stax Classic

Is it bad I don't even notice the eyes until after I think that's some damn nice hair?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:duck


----------



## brandiexoxo

Me, my dog and me in a car. As you can tell my life is so fucking interesting compared to all yours xD


----------



## Klee

Sorry Brandie, but I think Brandon just killed the thread.

:maury


----------



## Ruth

Reboot the thread pls.

We must now start anew.


----------



## LOVEnGRACE999

Don't see how that's even funny


----------



## CALΔMITY

The other day I kinda felt like wearing eyeliner, but I'm so inexperienced with makeup that I kept messing up and going thicker to even it out. I'll get it down someday.


----------



## Ruth

Mystique eyes


----------



## CALΔMITY

Really? :lol I don't think they're yellow enough, but that's pretty cool regardless.


----------



## Rush

Hoopy Frood said:


> Is it bad I don't even notice the eyes until after I think that's some damn nice hair?


I agree, i do have some damn nice hair


----------



## Klee

LOVEnGRACE999 said:


> Don't see how that's even funny


I would love to know what this was in reply to?


----------



## B-Dawg

LOVEnGRACE999 said:


> Don't see how that's even funny


look me in the eyes








and say that again *****


----------



## Waffelz

brandiexoxo said:


> Me, my dog and me in a car. As you can tell my life is so fucking interesting compared to all yours xD


Chebs oot fir da lads.


----------



## Gametoo

I met the Shield!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Congrats Gametoo! :dance


----------



## brandiexoxo

Waffelz said:


> Chebs oot fir da lads.


Dress like this erryday. Not a single fuck given regardless of the dirty looks the hoards of soccer moms in this town give me lawls.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Gametoo said:


> I met the Shield!


Were you guys not allowed to touch fists? :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

They only let the womens physically interact with them. :ambrose3


----------



## Magic

notice how SETH is separate from the other two? dat foreshadowing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Those boys are just too clever!


----------



## Gametoo

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Were you guys not allowed to touch fists? :side:



Well, I led them to do the pose, it was soooo awkward since it took them a sec.

I checked their hands after so!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LONGO DA GOD said:


> sup guys, my name is Nick


:done my sides are lost :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## VILLAIN




----------



## Obfuscation

Good to know Rush is actually Doug Funnie.


----------



## Pharmakon

Gametoo said:


> I met the Shield!


Phew, you were lucky Rollins didn't hit you with a chair


----------



## A$AP

Summer selfie time :torres



Spoiler


----------



## BruceLeGorille

A$AP said:


> Summer selfie time :torres
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




you look fine


----------



## CALΔMITY

(Y) A$AP


----------



## FalseKing

You would've looked great if you rocked a BVB shirt but now with that Bayern shirt.. that pic is 4/10 at best.


----------



## Evolution

Went to a Kangaroo Sanctuary yesterday (don't ask me why) and despite all the adorable animals and shit they had I found this parked next to the house.

A 1972 330 Plymouth Barracuda. I've wanted one of these since I was 6 years old and yesterday was my first time seeing one face to face. I couldn't find the owner to have a chat to them about it but holy moley. It's the exact same as the one I have as my background on my laptop except it was red.

I was so stoked I don't even care that I look like a total punter in this photo.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not really a fan of that paint job, but that car still...
:wall

You don't look too bad yourself, evo. :lol


----------



## Evolution

Calabrose said:


> The other day I kinda felt like wearing eyeliner, but I'm so inexperienced with makeup that I kept messing up and going thicker to even it out. I'll get it down someday.


You look like an American DJ Louisahhh in this photo btw.

This is the best shot I could find with her current hair


----------



## Callisto

A$AP said:


> Summer selfie time :torres
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Are you cueing my to say something queer as hell?


----------



## Murph

Here in the green and white beside my girlfriend (in the shades) at a protest in support of Anna Lo (the Asian politician in front of us).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

A$AP said:


> Summer selfie time :torres
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


http://tts.imtranslator.net/TSTW


----------



## Ruth

Heard it as _"and finger her into the gonads"_.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

#KLIQ joke, breh.

EDIT: Found an arl picture on an old laptop:



Spoiler















Pissed as feck about 4 years ago.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Evolution said:


> You look like an American DJ Louisahhh in this photo btw.
> 
> This is the best shot I could find with her current hair


I looked her up on YouTube and I gotta say I liked the couple of stuff that I had heard. I really dig that mellow sound of hers. Forgive my lack of knowledge with the clubbin musics. :lol


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Why not.


----------



## Pratchett

Pez said:


> Why not.


Our Lord and Savior posting on WrestlingForum.com :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I had might as well convert.


----------



## Obfuscation

Even better to see Tyler Breeze underneath that pic b/c YOU KNOW.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Even better to see Tyler Breeze underneath that pic b/c YOU KNOW.


Because we're both gorgeous or because Breeze will be the savior of the WWE? :mark:


----------



## TAR

Before and after total inebriation. Dem rush eyes.


----------



## Ruth

TAR said:


>


Never go full tomato, bro.


----------



## Rush

Not sure why i keep getting the eye abuse seeing as TAR clearly has the worse eyes. Glasses and look at them slits in the 2nd pic :draper2


----------



## TAR

it was the flash yo :side:


----------



## Pratchett

Looks like you had oral surgery in that 2nd pic as well. I would advise sobriety from this point on mate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TAR said:


> it was the flash yo :side:


Let em know. Shit's bright as fuck.


----------



## Klee

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Looks like you had oral surgery in that 2nd pic as well. I would advise sobriety from this point on mate.


This creased me for some reason. :clap:


----------



## Silver C

Selfie on the way to work. Excuse the lack of cheer, it was monday morning.


----------



## Chokeline

Sliver C said:


> Selfie on the way to work. Excuse the lack of cheer, it was monday morning.


India is so dirty,smh...


----------



## brandiexoxo




----------



## Bushmaster

I never noticed you had freckles but maybe it was due to being distracted :cesaro


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Spoiler: I'm in the middle, at my nephew & nieces christening


----------



## Silver C

Chokeline said:


> India is so dirty,smh...


Racist!!!111!!!!111!!

It was raining.


----------



## brandiexoxo

SoupBro said:


> I never noticed you had freckles but maybe it was due to being distracted :cesaro


I have quit a few actually haha. :cesaro2


----------



## StonecoldGoat

A snap from my Dslr.


----------



## shutupchico

brandiexoxo said:


>


why are u always wearing a seat belt? pretty sure those funbags would keep u safe.


----------



## Gandhi

StonecoldGoat is probably the best looking guy face wise who has ever posted a pic on this thread.

I'm not even fucking around.


----------



## Naka Moora

Brandie, you are a pretty girl but the showing of cleavage is so obvious, like we know you have breasts, all power to ya!

Oh my breasts are out, I'll take a selfie!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Yoshimitsu said:


> Brandie, you are a pretty girl but the showing of cleavage is so obvious, like we know you have breasts, all power to ya!
> 
> Oh my breasts are out, I'll take a selfie!


Join the club cause my breasts are out all the time, dress like this erryday! Not a fuck given.

I don't take pics for wf btw, lol. These pics are on my fb long before i put em here.


----------



## Naka Moora

brandiexoxo said:


> Join the club, dress like this erryday! Not a fuck given!!


lol:bow


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

edit: NVM


----------



## shutupchico

elaborate on the facepalm, dib


----------



## CALΔMITY

BrandieNoFucksGivenxoxo


----------



## Joshi Judas

brandiexoxo said:


> Join the club cause my breasts are out all the time, dress like this erryday! Not a fuck given.
> 
> I don't take pics for wf btw, lol. These pics are on my fb long before i put em here.



(Y) :bow


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

shutupchico said:


> elaborate on the facepalm, dib


Wrong thread. Was gonna post that fpalm in another thread, lol.


----------



## shutupchico

Dib said:


> Wrong thread. Was gonna post that fpalm in another thread, lol.


dude, let the truth be told. u went from edit: rather not... to edit: nvm. let's hear it!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Sorry guys but judging by my other pics you should be able to tell that I'm out and about in most of my pics. I don't know why people think i sit at home with my boobs out plotting to take the perfect pic for my budz on wf lawls i like my boobs, big deal. Contrary to popular belief i get 1 compliment, if that, for every pic i post and the rest is all bashing and more negative feedback on here than positive so doing it for attention, like most think, is laughable.


----------



## Rah

shutupchico said:


> why are u always wearing a seat belt? pretty sure those funbags would keep u safe.


Probably wears it for the inevitable ride through the thirst zone that comes after her pictures are posted.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Just a quick pic from clubbing the other night. obvs im the bloke lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

You're a cute fellow. No wonder you've got two pretty ladies glued to ya.


----------



## shutupchico

Rah said:


> Probably wears it for the inevitable ride through the thirst zone that comes after her pictures are posted.


if that's the case, it's a ride she wants to take. she's not at fault for posting slutty pics, and people being thirsty aren't at fault, because they're reacting to slutty pics. ya get me?


----------



## Rah

O okay


----------



## CALΔMITY

brandiexoxo said:


> Sorry guys but judging by my other pics you should be able to tell that I'm out and about in most of my pics. I don't know why people think i sit at home with my boobs out plotting to take the perfect pic for my budz on wf lawls i like my boobs, big deal. Contrary to popular belief i get 1 compliment, if that, for every pic i post and the rest is all bashing and more negative feedback on here than positive so doing it for attention, like most think, is laughable.


Gurl, if we didn't want attention then we wouldn't be posting in the first place. Just stay proud of who you are like you have been. As RuPaul says, "if they ain't paying your bills then pay them bitches no mind." Or...something like that. Even though I agree with your stance on it all, might as well not bother. People are gonna talk shit regardless. Let them hate. :lol


----------



## Ruth

inb4 headliner drops in to discontinue this discussion


----------



## CALΔMITY

You're right. This is my most recent selfie I guess.
A friend told me I have anime eyes. I think my eyes are fairly normal, but oh well. :lol


----------



## EzraBenjamin

Calabrose said:


> You're right. This is my most recent selfie I guess.
> A friend told me I have anime eyes. I think my eyes are fairly normal, but oh well. :lol


you kinda look like mae whitman


----------



## EzraBenjamin

brandiexoxo said:


> Sorry guys but judging by my other pics you should be able to tell that I'm out and about in most of my pics. I don't know why people think i sit at home with my boobs out plotting to take the perfect pic for my budz on wf lawls i like my boobs, big deal. Contrary to popular belief i get 1 compliment, if that, for every pic i post and the rest is all bashing and more negative feedback on here than positive so doing it for attention, like most think, is laughable.



not sure why she is getting shit here. she didnt do anything "slutty". it was a normal picture.


----------



## CALΔMITY

EzraBenjamin said:


> you kinda look like mae whitman


Looked her up just now. I'm flattered. :lol


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

shutupchico said:


> dude, let the truth be told. u went from edit: rather not... to edit: nvm. let's hear it!


Believe me, I was gonna post the fpalm in another thread. Changed from "edit: rather not" to "NVM" because I wasn't sure which response was more idiomatic in the given scenario


----------



## hag

Here is me checking to make sure my watch is ticking so I was aware that it was Clobbering Time at the WWE Live Event on Friday.


----------



## StonecoldGoat

Gandhi said:


> StonecoldGoat is probably the best looking guy face wise who has ever posted a pic on this thread.
> 
> I'm not even fucking around.


:shocked::shocked:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

hag said:


> Here is me checking to make sure my watch is ticking so I was aware that it was Clobbering Time at the WWE Live Event on Friday.


You're from Michigan?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ok...


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ok...


Were you at a cosplay event/party? The divas are looking prettier here than they look on the show. :agree:

Edit: You're looking great too (Y). Sorry my mind was fully occupied with the :yum: Divas when I made this post. :lol


----------



## hag

ZOMBO said:


> You're from Michigan?


Yes I am.


----------



## brandiexoxo

shutupchico said:


> if that's the case, it's a ride she wants to take. she's not at fault for posting slutty pics, and people being thirsty aren't at fault, because they're reacting to slutty pics. ya get me?


Calling me a slut in the pyp thread for posting a picture. Alright lol
How is that a slutty pic? :lmao Never seen clevage before? Didn't realize we were all in middle school.:ex:


----------



## CJ

Dib said:


> Were you at a cosplay event/party?


It's from last October's Chiller Theatre.


----------



## shutupchico

brandiexoxo said:


> Calling me a slut in the pyp thread for posting a picture. Alright lol
> How is that a slutty pic? :lmao Never seen clevage before? Didn't realize we were all in middle school.:ex:


first off, i didn't call u a slut. slutty pics, yea. don't try to bs here, or play dumb. u know u posting these for the sole purpose of showing wf your tits. you're proud of them, as u should be. it's always u in the car(at least every one i've seen) with the camera angle perfect to show those bombs off. i like it, i think almost everyone likes it, but let's not pretend like it's not slutty at all.


----------



## brandiexoxo

shutupchico said:


> first off, i didn't call u a slut. slutty pics, yea. don't try to bs here, or play dumb. u know u posting these for the sole purpose of showing wf your tits. you're proud of them, as u should be. it's always u in the car(at least every one i've seen) with the camera angle perfect to show those bombs off. i like it, i think almost everyone likes it, but let's not pretend like it's not slutty at all.


No that's not why. I was having a really good hair and makeup day and thought it looked really pretty, which is why I took the pic in the first place. Everything was flowin for me that day if you will. The boobs are just kinda....there......Don't worry, I'll crop them out next time i post one.

Me taking a picture of myself, out and about in 90 degree weather in a tank top is slutty? Huh, I'll have to remember that.

I don't think we should talk about this anymore in here as its clogging the thread. You can msg me if you wanna continue this. I just don't see how you calling my pic slutty was called for. Js


----------



## hag

Someone complaining about a girl on a wrestling forum showing off her tits.... what kind of sick world is this


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah take that Right to Censor BS elsewhere :lol


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley

hag said:


> Someone complaining about a girl on a wrestling forum showing off her tits.... what kind of sick world is this


the "wrestling forum" bit should explain it.


----------



## A-C-P

brandiexoxo said:


> No that's not why. I was having a really good hair and makeup day and thought it looked really pretty, which is why I took the pic in the first place. Everything was flowin for me that day if you will. The boobs are just kinda....there......Don't worry, I'll crop them out next time i post one.
> 
> Me taking a picture of myself, out and about in 90 degree weather in a tank top is slutty? Huh, I'll have to remember that.
> 
> I don't think we should talk about this anymore in here as its clogging the thread. You can msg me if you wanna continue this. I just don't see how you calling my pic slutty was called for. Js


You have nothing to apologize for in regards to posting that pic, ignore the haters


----------



## shutupchico

u people are morons, u read what u wanna read. wasn't complaining, just calling it like like i see it.


----------



## B-Dawg

Chico is a Celtics fan who types like a 12 year old; his opinion should be invalid.


----------



## Magic

chico da GAWD


----------



## shutupchico

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Chico is a Celtics fan who types like a 12 year old; his opinion should be invalid.


hey, i'm surprised u didn't quit that post midway through, like u quit everything else.


----------



## B-Dawg

wat


----------



## shutupchico

u know what i mean


----------



## Headliner

Back on track plz. Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Headliner, tits or gtfo


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Dib said:


> Were you at a cosplay event/party? The divas are looking prettier here than they look on the show. :agree:
> 
> Edit: You're looking great too (Y). Sorry my mind was fully occupied with the :yum: Divas when I made this post. :lol





why2cj said:


> It's from last October's Chiller Theatre.


Correct. Angelina Love and Velvet Sky at Chiller Theater last October. It was a day or two before Halloween so they were dressed up. Velvet was looking damn good that day. They are hilarious if you get the chance to talk to them together.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Been awhile since I uploaded one on here, Forgive the dazed look I just woke up


----------



## EzraBenjamin

this is probably not gonna sound correct and i mean no harm with this...

have any black people or any other person of color posted their face here?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yes they have.


----------



## charlesxo

Pretty sure 95% of this forum is black.


----------



## EzraBenjamin

rouge said:


> Pretty sure 95% of this forum is black.



youre right


----------



## FalseKing

rouge said:


> Pretty sure 95% of this forum is black.


+ 4% asian


----------



## EzraBenjamin

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yes they have.


thanks.


----------



## CALΔMITY

rouge said:


> Pretty sure 95% of this forum is black.





FalseKing said:


> + 4% asian


That must mean that .5% are Hispanic and .5% are whities.
Minority woo!


----------



## Klee

I'm 4% Asian :-/


----------



## Rah

White African. Gotta fill the quota.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Rah is quite a looker.


----------



## Kiz

chico acting like he isnt thirsty but he is


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

like 40% of all posters are from Pakistan/India.


----------



## Prophet

I got cats and a shit haircut.


----------



## Lawls

Go get someone to perform an exorcism on your cat.


----------



## Prophet

Lawls said:


> Go get someone to perform an exorcism on your cat.










They're actually laser beams


----------



## Callisto

Calamity Glitch said:


> Rah is quite a looker.


Keep it closed, hoe.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lmao



Dib said:


> like 40% of all posters are from Pakistan/India.


Not surprising, seeing as we'll have half of the world's population by 2020 :lmao

Subcontinent represent :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Callisto said:


> Keep it closed, hoe.


Sorry my brotha, but I'm gonna calls it as I sees it. :ambrose3


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Doing my job to fulfill the white minority quota on this forum. :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

hag said:


> Here is me checking to make sure my watch is ticking so I was aware that it was Clobbering Time at the WWE Live Event on Friday.


Best thing in the entire thread is fucking DETROIT RED WINGS and LORD ZETTERBERG.


----------



## Amber B

Sup.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Dammit I knew it, feisty black chicks are usually:

A.) Fat Precious looking bitches

B.) Good looking broads you want to choke

What's good Amber? :kobe4


----------



## Evolution

Amber


----------



## Headliner

lol Genny is wild. 

Nice pic Amber. At least you not looking stressed out from the job.


----------



## EzraBenjamin

well I wasnt expecting that..


----------



## Amber B

Headliner said:


> lol Genny is wild.
> 
> Nice pic Amber. At least you not looking stressed out from the job.


Oh I'm stressed the fuck out. Good black just don't crack.


----------



## Headliner

Yasss.


----------



## BkB Hulk

The Olsens look like they had some really bad surgery.


----------



## Bushmaster

Or really bad drugs :draper2


----------



## PGSucks

The youngest Olsen sister is the hottest anyways


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lmao at all the thirsty geeks in this thread. You'll never catch me acting like that...



Amber B said:


> Sup.


----------



## CamillePunk

she'll always bea arthur to me


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :lmao at all the thirsty geeks in this thread. You'll never catch me acting like that...


:ambrose3

But seriously you are a beauty, Amber.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Not surprising, seeing as we'll have half of the world's population by 2020 :lmao
> 
> Subcontinent represent :mark:


The brown mafia is gonna run wild on this forum :mark:


----------



## FalseKing

Spoiler















Wasted - GTA level


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dang we got all kinds of lookers on WF. :lol


----------



## hag

Catalanotto said:


> Best thing in the entire thread is fucking DETROIT RED WINGS and LORD ZETTERBERG.



Go Wings!


----------



## Gandhi

Ridiculously old image of myself I just found, but hey, thought this image was cool since I have the Sphinx and Giza pyramids behind me.












Calamity Glitch said:


> Dang we got all kinds of lookers on WF. :lol


Ha, I get told I look like a lead singer called Meir Yaniv a lot.


----------



## Pratchett

Dat background tho :banderas


----------



## Macker

^ Ya thats crazy as hell I def want to visit one day


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Sphinx :banderas


----------



## hag

Here ya go freaks. from the live event tonight.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

^ Waiting for SKINS to comment.


----------



## EzraBenjamin

how tall are you


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

hag said:


> Here ya go freaks. from the live event tonight.


Summer looking hot!


----------



## hag

I was on a curb, and she was on the pavement, but I am about 6'4''.


----------



## hag

Here are more from the event tonight, will be posting a full report with more pictures in the General WWE Thread tomorrow. 




















EDIT

found it


----------



## Skins

hag said:


> Here ya go freaks. from the live event tonight.


lucky bastard


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

What the feck is that thing living on your neck.

Boss pics. Mega jelly.


----------



## hag

Baines On Toast said:


> What the feck is that thing living on your neck.
> 
> Boss pics. Mega jelly.


i'm not even sure myself


thanks


----------



## EzraBenjamin

hag said:


> I was on a curb, and she was on the pavement, but I am about 6'4''.


thats still tall. it just looked like you were a giant there. either way nice pic.


----------



## Evolution

Proof I talk to girls IRL.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

That's proof you stand behind them. Nice try.


----------



## EzraBenjamin

you know those are your cousins...


----------



## Evolution

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> That's proof you stand behind them. Nice try.


:side:


----------



## Kiz

shirt so loud my ears are bleeding


----------



## EzraBenjamin

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> shirt so loud my ears are bleeding


hahaha


----------



## CALΔMITY

Evolution said:


> Proof I talk to girls IRL.





CHAMPviaDQ said:


> That's proof you stand behind them. Nice try.





Evolution said:


> :side:


:lel


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

Heres Mine


----------



## EzraBenjamin

something on your lip, bro


----------



## TAR

Evolution said:


> Proof I talk to girls IRL.


fuck mingerz, eat pingerz. Cunt is fucked.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

EzraBenjamin said:


> something on your lip, bro


Yes, acne I hate it.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Evolution said:


> Proof I talk to girls IRL.


LOL good god.........this is just as bad as when TNAfan4lyfe posted a pic where he was kissing a girl to prove that he was not a virgin :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> White African. Gotta fill the quota.


not Mexican. at the very least a Rush like perm. idk how to feel.


----------



## TAR

Someone should give Evo a life jacket, he's drowning in pussy.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

I don't think the girls knew, evo was behind them when the pic was being taken. :lol


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Rah said:


> White African. Gotta fill the quota.


You look like a young Arnold Schwarzenegger in this pic (Y)

Speaking of which, Does your family tree have roots in Germany/Austria?


----------



## Stax Classic

I hope you payed more than just beads to the Indian for that teepee you call a shirt Evo


----------



## Magic

evo with dat value village shirt. :hayden3


----------



## BkB Hulk

Evolution said:


> Proof I talk to girls IRL.


Is that the gang sign for WF?


----------



## Ruth

evo looking ganja as fuck


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

[HIDE="big image"]Getting behind england at work for the WC







[/HIDE]

Sorry over 5 years here dno how to use spoiler tags


----------



## Shepard

Evolution said:


> Proof I talk to girls IRL.


Yo those girls almost noticed you.


----------



## Gandhi

Evolution said:


> Proof I talk to girls IRL.


Those aren't chicks you're supposed to brag about.

Yeah, you know what you read.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## CALΔMITY

froot said:


>


huh... :hmm:


----------



## Coach

*EVO I dig that sweet T-shirt so I spiced it up a bit, the club looks banging by the way <3
*


----------



## Magic

there aren't any really sick clubs in kelowna. it was at LEVELS, i think. i guess college night isnt that bad.


----------



## Evolution

Dib said:


> LOL good god.........this is just as bad as when TNAfan4lyfe posted a pic where he was kissing a girl to prove that he was not a virgin :banderas





Dib said:


> I don't think the girls knew, evo was behind them when the pic was being taken. :lol


It's not my fault you're not intelligent enough to notice when I'm being facetious.


Hoopy Frood said:


> I hope you payed more than just beads to the Indian for that teepee you call a shirt Evo


:lol Hey I like the shirt okay...


SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Is that the gang sign for WF?


No it's the sign for my gang, THE BLACK QUEEFS...

I've already said too much...


PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *EVO I dig that sweet T-shirt so I spiced it up a bit, the club looks banging by the way <3
> *


:lmao


Red Viper said:


> there aren't any really sick clubs in kelowna. it was at LEVELS, i think. i guess college night isnt that bad.


You are correct, these are all my friends though and coincidentally none of us go to college but I don't think anyone cares here it's just an excuse for a cheap night out.


----------



## McQueen

No bow tie. 3/10


----------



## CALΔMITY

Evolution said:


> No it's the sign for my gang, THE BLACK QUEEFS...
> 
> I've already said too much...


:bush


----------



## Tater

I would like to just take a moment to applaud Evo. He took his burial and came out swinging. Good on him. :clap


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Evolution said:


> It's not my fault you're not intelligent enough to notice when I'm being facetious.


LOL I laughed like crazy even before I read the text accompanying the pic.....the text that basically confirmed what I was already thinking....

The pic screams "PERPETUAL VIRGINITY" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dib with dat :berried again. You just gonna take that, Evo?


----------



## Blade Runner

dib will you ever post of a pic of yourself? evo has hot looking friends by the way :cena3


----------



## Pratchett

SVETV988_fan said:


> dib will you ever post of a pic of yourself? evo has hot looking friends by the way :cena3


This is a good point. If you're going to make rude comments about someone else's picture, it's only fair that you post one of yourself. C'mon, Dib.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

SVETV988_fan said:


> evo has hot looking friends by the way :cena3


HOPE AND PRAY to god you are simply whitening him :shocked:


----------



## Evolution

lol Dib.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh God :lmao What happened?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh lawd. :lmao Evo with dat :buried


----------



## Coach

*Oh damn, Dib got "humbled"*


----------



## Ruth

You look nice today Evo :side:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

leldib. The jealousy overtook him.


----------



## TAR

Dib just mad Evo fucked his bitch.


















:hb beers

and the aftermath..










:sodone


----------



## CALΔMITY

Today is your birthday right TAR? Or was that yesterday? :hmm:


----------



## TAR

well since it just turned 12:00am my birthday is yesterday, it was on a Sunday but I went drinking Saturday night :


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh okay. Well happy late birthday! :dance


----------



## Chvnsey

Pretty new to this and still trying to figure this out, so I thought I'd introduce myself.. so hiii I'm Joanna


----------



## TAR




----------



## FalseKing

THE THIRST IS REAL


----------



## Ruth

PYP in a nutshell.


----------



## Magic

TAR said:


>





FalseKing said:


> THE THIRST IS REAL





froot said:


> PYP in a nutshell.


^I believe this means that they all find you attractive, Joanna, and just dont want to be the first ones to say it due to all the fake females. 

Aren't we just such a fun place. :what?


----------

